#ubuntu-za 2011-02-14
<sakhi> moonin
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> morning, inetpro and sakhi
<bmg505> good morning, in another 2 hours my 5 day holiday starts
 * Symmetria begins his crusade against rpki in the defense of internet freedom and autonomy
<tumbleweed> superfly: disabling your ubuntu-za drupal cronjob fro now.
 * nlsthzn watches in interest, having no clue what he sees but enjoying  it non the less
<Symmetria> heh, nlsthzn there are proposals in the works in the global internet community that if implemented would hand governments a rather effective internet kill switch
<Symmetria> and the ability to very easily shut off entire isps, countries or sections of the internet
<Symmetria> they are *EXTREMELY* dangerous proposals backed by some extremely nasty agendas on the back end, agendas which have been fairly well hidden up till now
<Symmetria> trust me, life is about to get very very very interesting going forward
<nlsthzn> he who holds the switch, holds the power... sounds like America is up to no good again
<Symmetria> heh, its worse than just the americans 
<Symmetria> this would create a situation where if two countries went to war, the one country could turn off the other country :P
<Symmetria> it would create a situation where through some simple court orders, a government could decide that only its isp could actually function
<Symmetria> its... nasty
<Symmetria> and the implications and ramifications of the proposed policy are being very well hidden, the proponents of it with their agendas are playing up the positives rather effectively
<nlsthzn> Well, good luck with your crusade!
<bmg505> well actually those laws are in place for telephone calls and mail and packages and even humans, so its logical that it will also happen for the internet, it does not make it right though but it does put it in perspective
<tumbleweed> nice job WA, http://ftp.wa.co.za/pub/debian/
<cocooncrash> Hah
<tumbleweed> that debian thing, nobody uses it, right? :)
<superfly> nope, no one
<superfly> :-P
<linuxboy> ubuntu does
<tumbleweed> nobody will miss it then
<linuxboy> not often though
<froztbyte> #glug.za/freenode.#glug.za.2011.02.log:1235:2011-02-09 16:19:47<+froztbyte> have WA figured out how to run a mirror yet?
<froztbyte> tumbleweed: ^
<tumbleweed> froztbyte: I've been trying to educate them...
<tumbleweed> they seem to have worked out how to keep thier mirror in sync (although that could be luck)
<superfly> tumbleweed: did you try lots of pretty pictures in a powerpoint presentation? :-P
<tumbleweed> this is a new era of sillyness
 * sakhi thinks wa DSL console should be https.
<linuxboy> sakhi: did you see clug when someone bitched about them putting the username/password in the URL?
<cocooncrash> sakhi: You can use HTTPS.
<linuxboy> http://lists.clug.org.za/pipermail/clug-chat/2008-February/024451.html
<sakhi> linuxboy: nope I didn't see that post.
<linuxboy> sakhi: happened in 2008
<sakhi> cocooncrash: I think that page should be forced to https if it is apache webserver (not sure how you do in IIS)
<sakhi> its good that it is encryped though.
<superfly> yeah, I think half their problem is probably IIS and ASP.NET :-P
<linuxboy> and the other half are some of the people who manage them?
<superfly> no doubt :-P
<marcog> Symmetria: any eta on resolving uct's international issues?
<Symmetria> marcog, uct is on drugs
<Symmetria> there was no problem from tenet's side with international
<Symmetria> if there is a problem, its internal
<Symmetria> and I told them this, 4 times
<froztbyte> it's always someone else if they don't know what the problem is
<froztbyte> we've got the same thing from our clients when they're unable to resolve their internal network issues
<froztbyte> "must be supplier!!"
<marcog> Symmetria: you mean icts then, sigh
<froztbyte> see the part where inability to solve problems was mentioned
<Symmetria> marcog heh, if you look at the total seacom bandwidth today, there was never a drop off in traffic 
<marcog> Symmetria: uct's internet *is* fucked though, whatever the cause
<Symmetria> there was a problem with international graphing because at one point we were running without the bandwidth control system (which actually means, all limits and restrictions were not in effect, which would have sped things up, not slowed them down)
<Symmetria> yeah I see you're running at a peak of only around 150mbit 
<Symmetria> and a peak national at around 220
<Symmetria> which is kinda low
<Symmetria> chances are their proxies arent handling
<marcog> it does indeed seem to be proxy issues
<marcog> cause when i tunnel, there are no problems
<Symmetria> heh students back today?
<marcog> yes!
<marcog> :(
<Symmetria> proxies probably getting raped 
<Symmetria> because bandwidth isnt the issue
<froztbyte> what hardware do their proxies run on?
<Symmetria> I warned them about this 
<Symmetria> froztbyte you dont wanna know :)
<froztbyte> why?
<Symmetria> :P well, start by asking what operating system/proxy serverthey use
<froztbyte> oh dear
<froztbyte> I suppose we shouldn't go down this road
<froztbyte> we've done a gigabit of live traffic across a cluster setup of our caches in testing before, so we know we can handle it
<froztbyte> and we've got some updates coming over the next few weeks which push our capacities even further
<froztbyte> but yeah...
<froztbyte> what are they, bluecoat?
<Symmetria> froztbyte microsoft isa
<Symmetria> and apparently they are busy prepping 4 new boxes to add to the cluster
 * froztbyte sadpandas
<cocooncrash> froztbyte: When I first started at UCT, the caches were squids.
<cocooncrash> Then they changed to Novel BorderManager, which was a complete cockup.
<cocooncrash> And then IIS, which wasn't much better.
<Symmetria> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/DUT-classes-resume-after-protests-20110214 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> now THERE is something that could disrupt our international bandwidth
<Symmetria> :P since our international gateway node is there
<froztbyte> cocooncrash: as far as things go, squid's not really all that fantastic either
<froztbyte> it /really/ is not geared for high traffic loads in its stock form
<Symmetria> heh lusca handles high traffic loads better than squid 
<froztbyte> ours is so patched up it looks like a totally different beast
<froztbyte> yeah, lusca's already a helluva big step up on squid
<Symmetria> lusca made some huge improvements and can comfortably serve a coupla gigs on a big enough box 
<froztbyte> we ported our patchbase over to lusca, and are continuing developments there
<froztbyte> Symmetria: depending on configuration
<froztbyte> and traffic type across it
<Symmetria> we used to use lusca frontend as a load balancer for serving firefox downloads, peaked it out at around 6gigabit/second on a single box 
<Symmetria> the real trick to get that kinda through it.... stop caching anything :P
<froztbyte> if you're running it as a gateway-style proxy for lots of people's connections, you need to do a loooooooooooot of tweaking
<Symmetria> heh we tell everyone, turn off your disk caching
<Symmetria> if you wanna use the stuff for logging/control fine
 * froztbyte kicks ASDM in the nads
<Symmetria> just dont try and cache anything
<froztbyte> urgh *shudder*
<Symmetria> because your disks arent fast enough to keep up 
<froztbyte> squid + disk logging == B.A.D.
<froztbyte> so bad
<froztbyte> it does it synchronous :(
<froztbyte> (the normal codebase)
<Symmetria> heh what they SHOULD do is just stick a damn SCE in line 
<Symmetria> that can do the logging for them
<Symmetria> completely transparently
<froztbyte> yes but that would require them to use their brains
<Symmetria> and it logs far more than a proxy server ever would :P
<froztbyte> not just their wallets
<Symmetria> the sce logging facilities are... really really scary
<Symmetria> (we disable them on the TENET sce, entirely)
<Symmetria> but enabled, that thing can tell you the top transmitting email address and exactly how many bytes of email they sent for the last 2 weeks 
<Symmetria> which it picks up from layer 7 analysis of traffic at up to 30gigabit/second
<Symmetria> which is kinda... mindblowing
<froztbyte> we've got an SCE deployment in limbo in the one customer network at the moment
<froztbyte> waiting on another project to finish before it can be done
<froztbyte> can't wait to play with it :)
<Symmetria> heh you're gonna have fun deploying sce
<Symmetria> setting it up is... a bitch slut whore
<Symmetria> once it works, its fine
<froztbyte> hehe
<Symmetria> oh and its management interface = WINDOWS ONLY 
<Symmetria> (and you *CANNOT* use an sce without that interface)
<froztbyte> yeah, it's roughly like the ASAs
<froztbyte> ASAs you can still kinda manage on the console....but you wouldn't want to
<Symmetria> heh I've worked with cisco pix enough to know how to use an ASA through the console with relative ease
<Symmetria> the sce is.... far far far more difficult than that
<froztbyte> I've been getting to know the ASA console over the last while
<froztbyte> usually mostly by poking at stuff in ASDM and then seeing what the underlying output is
<Symmetria> heh thing is, the SCE relies on a bunch of backend components
<froztbyte> pet peeve of mine is how crap the ASA testing/information commands are compared to the rest of the cisco line
<Symmetria> whats known as a collection manager
<Symmetria> a subscriber manager
<Symmetria> and a management interface
<Symmetria> all of which are seperate software components
<Symmetria> the collection manager in turn talks to a mysql database
<Symmetria> the sce transmits to the collection manager which decodes the shit and shoves it into mysql 
<Symmetria> but make no mistake, the sce is a very very powerful platform
<Symmetria> capable of insane throughput :)
<froztbyte> it'll be capable of doing what this network needs for a looooooong time
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-15
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> heya sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly and other dudes
<superfly> hi Kilos
<sakhi> hi Kilos superfly #ubuntu-za
<tumbleweed> so, WA has a debian mirror again today, but it's at a different place in the tree
<froztbyte> hahaha
<cocooncrash> ROFL
<Symmetria> wow
<Symmetria> never in my life 
<Symmetria> have I ever seen a sleeping tablet as strong as the stuff the doc told me to take last night
<Symmetria> holy fuck
<Symmetria> within 30 minutes of taking that stuff, I couldnt walk, passed out, woke up 14 hours later
<froztbyte> I'd be tempted to check that out, but it still wouldn't fix my sleeping issues :(
<Owkkuri> heh, anti-histamines do that to me 
<Owkkuri> *nom*, pass out
<inetpro> Symmetria: sounds like you needed it
<Cantide> '<
<superfly> Owkkuri: have you tried a loratadine based anti-histamine?
<Owkkuri> I should get something that doesn't knock me out
<Owkkuri> first time I've ever had to take them.
<Owkkuri> getting hayfever from my cat :<
<superfly> Owkkuri: stuff like allergex knocks me out, but loratadine seems to work and not put me to sleep
<Owkkuri> thanks superfly
<Owkkuri> aye it's allergex that hits me for a six
<superfly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loratadine
 * Owkkuri bookmarks
<sakhi> is there a way to enable application monitoring with snmp?
<froztbyte> "yes"
<froztbyte> you already have a process tree available
<froztbyte> search for prTable with your mib browser of choice
<sakhi> at the moment I can see memory, network, CPU, disk...
<sakhi> cool let me do that.
<froztbyte> "see"?
<froztbyte> do you mean cacti?
<sakhi> ZenOSS and another Proof Of Concept application (commercial) Eye of the storm.
<froztbyte> give zenoss an ssh key, it'll map out processes automatically
<froztbyte> if you want to add anything, go to /Classes/Processes and define one there, then remodel your device
<froztbyte> actually now that you mention it, I can't remember whether the process list tracks prTable as well
<froztbyte> http://community.zenoss.org/docs/DOC-4810#d0e4180
<sakhi> Classes gives more options. (applications and devices) 
 * sakhi takes a look.
<froztbyte> looks like it uses prTable, so just make sure your snmpd config includes HOST-RESOURCES
<froztbyte> http://www.skills-1st.co.uk/papers/jane/process_monitoring.pdf is another good link
<froztbyte> why are you looking at other things than zabbix? I thought you liked it?
<sakhi> :) I do like it. There is a POC which has the same look and feel as ZenOSS and the vendor is running it on Windows. I'm not sure how it works yet their guy wants to monitor applications and prove that its the best thing since cheese cake.
<froztbyte> zabbix is a piece of shit
<froztbyte> but we've done this before, so *shrug*
 * sakhi leans towards ZenOSS instead of eye of the tiger
 * sakhi *leans towards ZenOSS instead of eye of the storm
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> someone gimme an awk print string that allows me to display a ' literal character in the output
<Symmetria> so like |awk '{print("'blah'")}'
<Symmetria> which doesnt work cause it doesnt like ' 
<Symmetria> and escaping it doesnt seem to work
<linuxboy> awk '{print("\x27" "blah" "\x27")}c'
<Symmetria> aahh thanks :)
<Symmetria> that helps
<linuxboy> next time LBGTFY
<Symmetria> :P if I had the time and inclination I would try and figure out what the fuck that acronym meant
<linuxboy> Let Bing Google That For You
<linuxboy> (also, you should have googled that)
<drubin> linuxboy: You can't say the word Bing in this channel ;)
<linuxboy> drubin: its an alias for google
<drubin> Since when..
<drubin> just because they steal results doesn't mean we can replace the word Google with Bing
<nuvolari> bing rhymes with sting, sling, fling, ring, teeing. Sounds way worse than "google" :P
<maiatoday> bing reminds me of the sound sensored radio makes when a swear word is said, or maybe that is beep
 * nlsthzn cannot fathom the reason behind a name like bing either (then again, neither can I figure out a name like Google)
<Owkkuri> nlsthzn: I think a google is 1 with 100 zeroes
<Owkkuri> 1e100
<superfly> Owkkuri: actually a "googol" is a 1 with 100 zeroes
<superfly> "google" is a play on "googol"
<Owkkuri> ah yes superfly
<Owkkuri> :P
<nlsthzn> ah, thx :)
 * Symmetria bounces around
<Symmetria> Extending tenet's network to amsterdam :) YAY!
<sakhi> amsterdam thats good news
<tumbleweed> superfly, drubin: BTW I moved the ubuntu-za cronjob around half an hour (it was running at the same time as CLUG Park), and set MaxRequestsPerChild 10, and everything seems fine now
<drubin> tumbleweed: woohoo
<tumbleweed> that max requests will obvious take a toll, but who cares about performance :P
<tumbleweed> obviously
<tumbleweed> drubin: I'd still like to see http://ubuntu-za.org/admin/reports/updates whittled down
<RootChaos> evenings
<RootChaos> i installed netbook 10.10 on my new BenQ JoyBook
<RootChaos> can't seem to get the wireless connection going
<RootChaos> don't quite like the look & feel of netbook so im bussy installing 10.10 desktop
<RootChaos> running updates at the moment
<RootChaos> hope it sorts out the wireless issue
<RootChaos> dmesg |grep eth1   picks up the wireless, Broadcom BMC4315 802.11 hybrid wireless controller 5.60.48.36
<RootChaos> but network connections it's not showing
<RootChaos> :(
<superfly> RootChaos: you didn't hardcode it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<RootChaos> no
<RootChaos> if i click the network icon up top next to the time
<RootChaos> its says "wireless" disconnected
<RootChaos> and the wi-fi light on the laptop is off
<RootChaos> i can press Fn+F2
<RootChaos> to toggle wifi on/off
<RootChaos> but it doesnt seem to do anything
<RootChaos> on a review of the laptop somewhere i read that at the time of writing the review they also could not get it going
<superfly> RootChaos: have you googled using the device id (from output of lspci)
<RootChaos> BCM4312
<RootChaos> no
<RootChaos> not yet
<RootChaos> let me check
<superfly> RootChaos: no, there's a device id which looks something like this: 00a4:0a49
<RootChaos> 01:00:0
<RootChaos> thats all i see
<RootChaos> ah
<RootChaos> apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<RootChaos> should do the trick according to another site
<superfly> yeah, that sounds right
<RootChaos> just waiting on the updates to complete
<RootChaos> then i'll try that
<RootChaos> that didnt work
<RootChaos> trying another fix
<Symmetria> heh
 * Symmetria sends an email that will start a war in the internet community
<Tonberry> o
<Symmetria> https://lists.afrinic.net/pipermail/rpd/2011/001365.html
<Symmetria> heh sorry the formatting is so fucked up on my reply to that
<Symmetria> but it makes for an interesting read
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-16
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
 * nlsthzn lurks (but waves in greeting)
<Symmetria> http://www.apan.net/meetings/HongKong2011/Session/Speaker/Andrew.pdf
<Symmetria> ^^^ haha
<afrodeity> Here is a link to pidgin-encryption plugin, freshly compiled on 10:10 http://www.mediafire.com/?cbc7odcr2rtr5
<afrodeity> maaz: google gpg
<Maaz_> afrodeity: "The GNU Privacy Guard - GnuPG.org" http://www.gnupg.org/ :: "Download - GnuPG.org" http://www.gnupg.org/download/ :: "HOWTOs - GnuPG.org" http://www.gnupg.org/documentation/howtos.en.html :: "GNU Privacy Guard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard :: "GPG/PGP Basics" http://aplawrence.com/Basics/gpg.html :: "Gpg4win - Secure E-Mail and File Encryption using GnuPG for Windows" http://www.gpg4win.…
<afrodeity> maaz: google RSA encryption
<Maaz_> afrodeity: "RSA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA :: "RSA Encryption" http://www.geometer.org/mathcircles/RSA.pdf :: "RSA Encryption" http://mathcircle.berkeley.edu/BMC3/rsa/node4.html :: "RSA Laboratories - PKCS #5: Password-Based Cryptography Standard" http://www.rsa.com/rsalabs/node.asp?id=2127 :: "RSA Algorithm" http://www.di-mgt.com.au/rsa_alg.html :: "1024-bit RSA encryption cracked by carefully starving CPU of…
<afrodeity> strange, pbuilder is not showing up in repos
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-17
<inetpro> good morning
<deegee_> morning
<superfly> aloha
<sakhi> moonin
<Symmetria> holy shit 
<Symmetria> UP is shagging their test circuit 
<Symmetria> they gotta be downloading *.internet x 3 
<Owkkuri> graph? *puppy eyes*
<Symmetria> http://monitor.net.tenet.ac.za/cacti/graph_view.php?action=tree&tree_id=3&leaf_id=163
<Symmetria> look at the 2 test circuits at the bottom of that
<Owkkuri> ty
<Owkkuri> nice
<Owkkuri> *obligatory beg for access* :P
<Kilos> afternoon superfly , nuvolari , inetpro, nlsthzn  and all you other peeps
<nuvolari> oom Kilos! Hallo :)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun en daar
<Kilos> has anyone got any ideas why apps close down on their own in Karmic
<froztbyte> out of memory?
<Kilos> i dont think so , i only have xchat open at the moment and it just closed and i had to start it again
<Kilos> but it didnt see me as someone new so  maybe it hides them somewhere
<Kilos> even synaptic does it
<nlsthzn> hi all :)
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> how everyone? me going to party a bit in the big city :)
<linuxboy> bye tenet
<drubin> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> drubin: I'm not your bitch
<linuxboy> Maaz_: such strong language
<Maaz_> linuxboy: *blink*
<linuxboy> hi tenet
<inetpro> hmm... drubin can not control the bot?
<inetpro> drubin: you have to authenticate with 'auth PASSWORD' 
<inetpro> did cocooncrash not give you a password?
<drubin> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> drubin: I'm not your bitch
<drubin> I assumed maaz was setup to use nickserv auth
<cocooncrash> Should be
<cocooncrash> drubin: I didn't give you individual permissions, you need to grant them to yourself
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: permissions
<Maaz_> cocooncrash: Permissions: +chairmeeting, accounts, admin, config, core, eval, factoidadmin, karmaadmin, nmap, plugins, saydo and sources
<cocooncrash> sources to change nick IIRC.
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: grant drubin soucres when authed
<Maaz_> cocooncrash: Huh?
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: grant drubin sources permission when authed
<Maaz_> cocooncrash: Excuse me?
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: grant sources to drubin when authed
<Maaz_> cocooncrash: Okay
<drubin> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz> drubin: Changing nick to Maaz
<drubin> cocooncrash: woohoo thanks :)
 * inetpro \\o/
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't know who you are
<inetpro> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> *crunch*
<nlsthzn> :)
 * Symmetria spies on cisco logged into his router trying to figure out why its broken
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-18
<Kilos> morning everbody
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<sakhi> moonin
<inetpro> morning sakhi
<superfly> hey sakhi, inetpro
<inetpro> heh superfly
<StrongMan> I live in Blouberg, and I am often cycling along the coast to Camps Bay. Where would the best place be for me to get a CD?
<superfly> StrongMan: look on http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu
<StrongMan> If I type "Cape Town" there, nothing comes up -- bar UCT of course.
<superfly> StrongMan: try to be more specific?
<superfly> type in "Blouberg" or "Camps Bay"?
<StrongMan> Blouberg (0). Sea Point (0)
<Kilos> hiya all. i be happy
<Kilos> 80G drive fixed again
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> what did you do?
<Kilos> it was a bug in the mbr superfly 
<Kilos> even used xp to rewrite the mbr and boot
<Kilos> buty still battled
<Kilos> zero'd drive 4 or 5 times and tried win and ubuntu and then this morning after zeroing and installing karmic it works
<Kilos> anyway now we can have coffee in peace agin
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
 * Owkkuri thinks Kilos needs a new drive
<Kilos> lol Owkkuri  they  expensive
<Owkkuri> not really :P
<Kilos> must make do with what i got
<Kilos> every cent goes for data
<Owkkuri> no drive - no data :P
<Kilos> and ide drives hard to find i think
<Kilos> i have karmic working on my 6g as well and 20g
<Kilos> so i will always have contact. i hope
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you ever so much kind bot
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eet ons vanaand
<Maaz> Enigiets met pap en sous Kilos Ek is gelukig met mikro organismes van die internet
<Kilos> the mbr virus prob is quite common out there. you can even download a program for ms called avboot to repair it
<Kilos> but then you still got ms on your pc
<Kilos> now hopefully only ubuntu here
<Kilos> if this didnt work i was gonna try using a good 500m drive just to boot from. dunno if that would work
<kbmonkey> evening all :-)
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-19
<nlsthzn> Morning all :)
<bmg505> good morning
<bmg505> back from midweek break
<nlsthzn> cool :)
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> I so dont wanna fly this afternoon
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: where too?
<Symmetria> hong kong
<Symmetria> flying to hong kong this afternoon, spend a week there, get back on sunday, then 2 weeks later back to europe 
<Symmetria> then shortly after that gotta be in tanzania for 3 days and then a few after that back to europe and then to mexico, this year is gonna be harsh
<nlsthzn> world travler :)
<Symmetria> heh been travelling like this for the last 6 years, but this year is gonna be particularly busy
<Symmetria> travelling used to be fun :P now its just a ballache
<nlsthzn> can't say I care much for airports :/ worst part of flying
<Symmetria> heh airports arent bad providing you have the lounge access 
<Symmetria> airports without the lounge access make me wanna shoot myself in the head
<bmg505> I'd rather take a 4pound hammer to my own tools than fly
<Symmetria> lol, never work for tenet then
<bmg505> I used to fly like hell in the 90's that cured me for life from flying
 * nlsthzn likes flying, then again I don't get the oppertunity that often :)
<Symmetria> all of us fly a fair bit, not nearly as much as the ceo and I in most cases, but there is a fair amount of it 
<Symmetria> heh nlsthzn like I said, flying is... glamarous at first, but when you're spending a few hundred hours a year in planes, they become like, long, boring, uncomfortable buses
<bmg505> OR tambo ground staff greeted me by name, and the question after good morning was, were to this morning?
<nlsthzn> I can believe you... like the difference beween a hobby and a job :)
<bmg505> uncomfortable buses is a very very accurate description
<Symmetria> lol bmg, I've gotten to know most of the crews on the jhb -> cpt legs 
<bmg505> a friend of mine called it a cattle truck
<Symmetria> LOL the 6am flight to joburg is the true cattle run
<bmg505> inm the 90's there was basically 2 crews that worked that route, flew it at least once a week
<bmg505> or the late night limited services flights
<bmg505> strongest you can get is double disprin and water
<Symmetria> heh, the flight to hong kong is one of my least favorite flights 
<Symmetria> the only flight really worse than it is a flight to the US
<Symmetria> because both are insanely long flights
<Symmetria> tonights flight = 14 hours + 2 hours to get to joburg 
<bmg505> yea bad, I used to enjoy flying forward, but losing time always killed my bio-clock
<bmg505> so flying east was ok, but going west is a killer for me
<nlsthzn> my only fligth currently is UAE to SA and back... only two hours difference and only 8 hours flight so not to bad:)
<bmg505> and flying north with layovers in brussels or dubai
<bmg505> that flight is 9 hours too long :)
<Symmetria> heh the flight through to washington is a killer
<Symmetria> fuck I almost forgot to clear my credit cards for this trip, stupid banks will lock em if I dont
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> <3 nedbank private bank
<Symmetria> heh, private banker always answers her phone, always does what I need instantly, and never gives me any shit, and I never have to go near a branch
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz, and sugar
<Maaz> Do something yourself Kilos
<Kilos> howdy every one awake
<nlsthzn> brb, gotto relocate the PC...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz,  ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Symmetria> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA Man.... the department of homeland security in the US
<Symmetria> "accidently" siezed 84 THOUSAND domains 
<Symmetria> and redirected them to a page that said the domains were taken down pending investigations for child porn
<Symmetria> they sites had nothing child pornish about them, most of them were small businessses and personal websites
<Cantide> 안녕~
<nlsthzn> Hi Cantide
<Cantide> hi
<nlsthzn> whats up with the korean?
<Cantide> sorry¸trying to get this input method working
<nlsthzn> :)
<Cantide> just installed 10·10
<Cantide> heh, it's tricky... SCIM was better... easier :|
<Cantide> aha, making progress
<Cantide> does anyone know how i can import my old Thunderbird emails successfully?
<Cantide> I tried to copy the files, but it failed :|
<nlsthzn> Cantide: don't know Thunderbird but I suspect you should have exported it first so you can now import them :/
<Cantide> :<
<superfly> Cantide: just copy the whole .mozilla or .thunderbird directory
<Cantide> i don't think there was an export option
<Cantide> superfly, i tried that, it didn't work
<superfly> I did it the other day, worked perfectly
<superfly> so yeah, if that doesn't work, I'm afraid I don't know
<Cantide> i read a few 'tutorials' online before i installed the new Ubuntu, they all said to just copy the files :|
<superfly> ask Google
<Cantide> i asked, it tells me the same thing lol
<superfly> heh
<Cantide> i think it might be because the version i had before was 2.x and the one i have now is 3.x
<Cantide> so there must be some difference regarding the storage of the files :|
<Cantide> anyway, gotta go shopping :| thanks for the help though
<Cantide> i'll just idle here until i get back
<Cantide> *AFK*
<Cantide> wb nlsthzn
<Cantide> :p
<nlsthzn> Cantide: thanks... just upgraded my lappies ram to 2gb and installled a new keyboard :) nice to have it running at full power now :)
<Cantide> cool :D
<Cantide> new keyboard? as in USB keyboard, or the laptop's built in keyboard?
<Cantide> built-in *
<kbmonkey> 'day all
<Cantide> hey kbmonkey
<nlsthzn> Cantide: built in keyboard...
<Cantide> was it difficult?
<Cantide> seems like a mission to me... but i guess i've never done it
<nlsthzn> got a manual from the net and once I figured out the bloody zif xocket it was a breeze :)
<kbmonkey> more ram is always good :)
<nlsthzn> Thing is, I never used the 1GB that was installed fully to be honest... so I don't know if I will really see such a big improvement
<Cantide> :P
<Cantide> still, rather too much than too little
<nlsthzn> overkill is underrated
<Cantide> i'm almost ready to give up on my mail and cut it as a loss lol
<Cantide> which hex editors are good for Ubuntu ?
 * nlsthzn has no knowledge of the arcane arts
<kbmonkey> ram is good for when you run many VM's and such :)
<kbmonkey> I like octeta hex editor
<kbmonkey> *okteta
<kbmonkey> its kde based though
<nlsthzn> true... I refrained from virtualbox due to the one gig problem... now I can mini distro hop :D
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> maybe i'll settle for gHex then :|
<Cantide> i might just try to rip the headers from a Thunderbird 3.x mail file and superimpose it on my 2.x mail files
<kbmonkey> or try hexer, its a vi-like hex editor :)
<drubin> nlsthzn: where is your irc bouncer located? never seen an ip starting with a single digit :)
<nlsthzn> drubin: english please :p
<drubin> nlsthzn: what country is your quassel hosted in
<nlsthzn> drubin: I have no idea... afaik I am just connecting to irc.freenode.com... I am in the UAE... is there a command or something I can use to give you more info?
<nlsthzn> freenode.net
<drubin> nlsthzn: Nah don't worry :) 
<Cantide> TOR works pretty well as a proxy .-.
<Cantide> but sloooow for anything that's bandwidth intensive :|
<nlsthzn> I am not running any proxies currently...
<kbmonkey> my IP was banned from freenode last week, policy against running tor relays :p
<Cantide> hehe
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> Go BULLE!
<nlsthzn> erm... hi all :p
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing Kilos... Hey guy's!!  Bring your mugs. I am tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos
<Kilos> well ty you and you
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<confluency> "guy's"?!
<confluency> Guy's what?
<Kilos> hehe hiya confluency 
<Kilos> guys is all peeps in the area
<nlsthzn> me ok... listening to the rugby.. video streaming over net sucks :(
<confluency> I was making fun of the spelling. :P
 * nlsthzn spies grammar nazi :p
<Cantide> live score over supersport.co.za sucks :(
<nlsthzn> stream radio...
<Kilos> aw is guys spelt wrong
<Kilos> nlsthzn, did you watch the sharks and cheetahs
<nlsthzn> well... listened to the radio and watched a slide show :p
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> most of it anycase
<Cantide> Can Jantjies kick?
<Kilos> ?
<Cantide> he seems to have missed his kicks in this game...
<Kilos> can anyone tell me why sudo apt-get update and then upgrade doesnt upgrade everything
<Kilos> if you go to synaptic afterwards there is lots that still needs updating
<nlsthzn> it should update all... 
<nlsthzn> I sometimes do aptitude after apt-get to make sure :D
<linuxboy> Kilos: upgrade will upgrade packages that don't pull in new packages
<Kilos> i had windows closing on their own yesterday and spent the day in synaptic reinstalling all gnome and audacious and some more and now all is good here
<linuxboy> Kilos: ie, linux-kernel may depend on 'linux-kernel-2.6.24', after an upgrade it needs 'linux-kernel-2.6.25'. An 'apt-get upgrade' won't pull that new package in, and won't upgrade teh first package because of that
<linuxboy> Kilos: apt-get dist-upgrade will however pull that new package in for you
<Kilos> ah ty very much
<Kilos> there are also lots of lib files that arent complete
<Kilos> is there perhaps a command that will update everything?
<linuxboy> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kilos> i mean even of the apps installed as well
<Kilos> i copied /var/cache/apt/archives then did the update upgrade
<linuxboy> it will upgrade any package that you have where there is a newer version, including teh packages that depends on a new package that isn't installed
<Kilos> thanks linuxboy that will save me hours next time
<linuxboy> also, why are you copying /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Kilos> i saved it on an external  and then did a clean install
<linuxboy> oh
<Kilos> all about saving data
<linuxboy> you shouldn't do that
<Kilos> oh
<linuxboy> you should backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<linuxboy> oh wait
<linuxboy> sorry
<linuxboy> thats fine
<Kilos> hehe whats fine?
<linuxboy> backing up /var/cache/apt/archives if you want to save bandwidth
<Kilos> so its sudo backup /var/cache/apt/archives /media/backup
<linuxboy> there is no command called backup
<linuxboy> also, why are you bothering? to save bandwidth?
<Kilos> i have the external split in backup and storage
<Kilos> yip bandwidth kills me
<linuxboy> get uncapped
<Kilos> cant
<linuxboy> why?
<Kilos> i live by sister
<Kilos> and they dont wanna pay a big fone bill
<linuxboy> oh, you're on 3G?
<Kilos> they have a kinda pay as you go account
<Kilos> yip
<linuxboy> spend that money on an adsl line :P
<Kilos> just the fone account is a few hundred a month
<Kilos> then still adsl
<linuxboy> how much do you pay on 3G/
<Kilos> at times i use less than 500m data a month
<linuxboy> for about R600 I'm sure you can get uncapped
<Kilos> i rely on family to give what and when they can
<Cantide> i'm using the Cell C data sim
<linuxboy> ah
<Kilos> 600m airtime is R189
<Cantide> works out cheap per gb ( not cheaper than ADSL, but I don't have a land line )
<Kilos> hehe at times i only have pidgin open
<Kilos> and better times pidgin and xchat
<Cantide> i'm the same, but i'm using more this month -.-v
<Kilos> anyway we do what we can
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> i just use lots when i gotta do a clean install
<Cantide> same, i did a clean install on Friday
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i had no choice
<Cantide> and i decided not to try and install my old debs, because there's no point in installing a new OS, but using old apps :|
<Kilos> got a bug that killed mbr on 2 drives
<Cantide> :o
<Cantide> that's nasty
<Kilos> took weeks to fix it
<Kilos> 80g drive would only take xp at times
<Kilos> refused all ubuntu releases
<Kilos> but now i got ubuntu only from a zeroed drive
<Kilos> so no winsucks anywhere
<Cantide> nice... i was too chicken to take the plunge
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> so i'm dual booting again, but win 7 and 10.10 this time
<Cantide> as opposed to XP and 9.10 that i had before :p
<Kilos> i havent use ms for a year but tried everything to fix the mbr
<Cantide> which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Kilos> i am using karmic now . i had 10.10 but thats when i crashed and was scared to try it again  as the drive only took 9.10
<Cantide> :o
<Cantide> don't say things like that :D
<Kilos> maybe there a prob with my 10.10 cd
<Cantide> i've only been using 10.10 for a day lol
<Kilos> have ordered another
<Kilos> maverick is great
<Kilos> i loved it
<Cantide> how long did you use it before it crashed?
<Kilos> until 2 weeks ago
<Cantide> Lions have almost caught up to the bulls :o
<Kilos> from 2 weeks after it was released i think
<Kilos> or 3
<Cantide> oh, quite long '<
<Kilos> yeah its great
<Kilos> i like everything on the left
<Kilos> took some getting used to
<Kilos> then had to learn again after going back to karmic
<Cantide> everything on the left?
<Kilos> the close down x
<Kilos> etc
<Cantide> aha
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> that was only in one theme, i've already changed it :p
<Kilos> i got used to it like that and enjoyed it
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> i guess i never gave it a chance
<Kilos> yeah it takes a while but if you dual booting windows it will mess with your head
<Cantide> i barely ever use Windows...
<Cantide> maybe once a week to play a game or something
<Kilos> you will find you need to install aptitude and gdebi and gedit separately i think
<Kilos> they arent part of the install as they were before
<Cantide> gedit is here
<Cantide> i use it a lot for php, so i made sure of that :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> also it wants to install everything from software centre
<Cantide> I want the Lions to win for a change, but it'll mess with my superbru predictions :-S
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> yeah, i used to software center a lot today and it worked well for me
<Kilos> time is gone
<Cantide> oh
<Kilos> 15 secs
<Cantide> the 'live' score is clearly not live
<Cantide> what's the score?
<Kilos> they lost
<Cantide> 20 - 24 ?
<Kilos> 20/24
<Cantide> ah well, decent prediction then :D
<Kilos> game over
<Cantide> but that's impressive for the Lions
<Cantide> especially the 2nd half
<Kilos> yes they tried hard second half
<Cantide> there is hope for them yet :)
<Kilos> i prefer gdebi to software centre
<Kilos> but thats me
<Kilos> and synaptic of course
<Cantide> i usually use the terminal to install stuff... not sure wht
<Cantide> why *
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> but lately i've been using software centre
<Kilos> i been doing that lots lately too
<Cantide> grr, software center * :@
<Kilos> n9o its too slow and you dont see whats happening
<Cantide> what, software center?
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> true, but it is simplier
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> sometimes the terminal drives me crazy - if i'm lacking dependencies
<Cantide> and then i don't know the package names etc.
<Kilos> thats why i like synaptic and gdebi
<Cantide> i'd still prefer to download a deb of each application, and store it somewhere, but they're always being updated :|
<Kilos> in synaptic it sorts all dependancies for you
<Kilos> they are all in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> hence your backing up of that folder
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> inetpro taught me that
<Kilos> save like 300m data on a clean install  of an old release
<Cantide> '<
<Cantide> sleep time :|
<Cantide> good night -.-
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow time
#ubuntu-za 2011-02-20
<Kilos> morning everybody
<superfly> sp
 * bmg505 hands charlvn some lube
<bmg505> irc sex is no fun without lots of lube
<Cantide> at the rate at which charlvn is entering and leaving the channel, i'd assume that he has plenty of lube...
<charlvn> Cantide: that would have almost been funny if it wasn't so lame
<Cantide> almost '<
<charlvn> :P
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-13
<magespawn> morning sll
<magespawn> all
<inetpro> good morning magespawn
<inetpro> oh and good morning to everyone else
<magespawn> whats up this fine Monday?
 * Kilos greets ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> magespawn, you alive
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> nuvolari, dag seun , gaan jy darem môre aand se LPI kan bywoon
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> wb JabberwockyA19 marcog_ dLimit Maaz 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<JabberwockyA19> hehe again :P
<JabberwockyA19> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya JabberwockyA19 all good there?
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hey confluency you been quiet
<JabberwockyA19> yeah, just very hungry NEED food :)
<Kilos> wow took maaz a minute to put the kettle on
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, you getting old?
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> Maaz, not what "I beg your pardon"
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> twit bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: whats for lunch is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophe
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> what is for lunch
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, what is for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: A bowl of miso soup and noodles
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly innersoul 
<superfly> innersoul: before you ask: no, there are no females, and no we are not a dating channel. This is a channel about Ubuntu, the free operating system.
<innersoul> halo 
<superfly> there we go
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> well done superfly 
<Kilos> i missed the chatmosphere bit
 * Kilos goes to request an account with the study peeps
 * inetpro likes superfly's super psychic sixth sense
<inetpro> eish, Kilos, he's gone again?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Maaz: waar loop jy rond vandag?
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<Kilos> whats with the biography in the lpi site
<inetpro> Kilos: what site?
<Kilos> at least 50 words. the cheek
<Kilos> inetpro,   http://linux-studies.za.net
<inetpro> that's not a lpi site
<Kilos> its our study group site man
<inetpro> the lpi site is at http://lpi.org/
<Kilos> you wanna borrow may mail addy?
<Kilos> call it gmdomdonner
<inetpro> Kilos: our site it has a different name
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> this info just arrived in the lists from the apie who has been making it
<Kilos> and the fly supplied the
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> server/webtool/interface whatever
<Kilos> i forgot what its called
<Kilos> now dont argue inetpro  go and request an account
<Kilos> eish van der merwe's are a stubborn breed
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, I requested an account on that site just after it was registered 
<Kilos> so whats with all the haggling then inetpro 
<inetpro> it still is not an lpi site
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> place nice, kids
<superfly> *pay
<superfly> *play
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> (gah, not used to this kb)
<Kilos> haha
 * Kilos tries again
<Kilos> whats with the biography in the linux studies site
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for that confirmation 
<inetpro> superfly: the site is just a bit slow on my side
<superfly> Kilos: you don't need to worry about it, it's just so that I know who the person is who is applying
<Kilos> yeah takes a while to open
<Kilos> oh is it for your info superfly not the monkeys
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, I know it's slow... busy working on it when I'm not dealing with a naughty two year old and a pregnant wife
<Kilos> i was mailing him a queery
<superfly> Kilos: it's just part of the way the plugin works
<Kilos> and the same username and real name
<Kilos> i gotta be miles there?
<superfly> Kilos: whatever you want
<Kilos> ok i try and see if it accepts kilos
<inetpro> superfly: np
<superfly> inetpro: try now?
<inetpro> superfly: seems a bit faster, what did you do?
<Kilos> ek sukkel
<Kilos> got the verification mail but now it tells me there is no Miles or Kilos os msdomdonner registered
<Kilos> what did i do wrong?
<nuvolari> Kilos: weet nie oom, sal sien of ek dit kan maak môre aand
<Kilos> nuvolari, ok
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> was busy else where
<nuvolari> ek sal moet sien :-[ ek't te min vingers deesdae
<Kilos> np you forgiven
<Kilos> eish nuvolari 
<superfly> inetpro: initially I told it to use memcached for caching... then I switched that off.
<superfly> Now I looked, and I saw that memcached is not actually running, which explains it :-)
<inetpro> superfly: ahh
 * inetpro remembers having such slow issues with an internal mediawiki at some stage
<superfly> let's turn it on and see if it makes a difference
<superfly> not bad...
<magespawn> just having a go myself
<magespawn> superfly do you have a logo? do you want one?
<superfly> magespawn: you're welcome to try a logo
<superfly> I don't have one, but I thought a tux reading a book would be a good one for Linux Studies
<magespawn> sa flag in there somewhere
<magespawn> on the cover of the book
<Kilos> no flags
<Kilos> we wanna get anyone involved
<Kilos> had a guy inna netherlands say he is joining us
<magespawn> maybe a flag for every country that joins like for active ppl
<Kilos> lol all those pics eat data
<magespawn> superfly once i get the confirm email and follow the link then what?
 * Kilos listens
<magespawn> good point kilos
<Kilos> i tried to log in after that but it dont see me\
<Kilos> says you not registered hey magespawn if you try login
<magespawn> do not have a password
<Kilos> also if you try get account details it doesnt recognize me
<Kilos> but it sent me 2 mails
<Kilos> im lost there
<magespawn> there was not request to put one in, so assumed that there would be one emailed to me upon account creation.
<Kilos> ya it said so but try get there
<Kilos> im sure we are missing something
<magespawn> yes but what?
<Kilos> ? i sukkel everytime i try register at a place
<magespawn> did you put a password in?
<Kilos> no was no place for one
<Kilos> and 2m data used already so i wait till you say how to get in first
<magespawn> exactly usually there is or the site sends you one after you confirm your email address
<magespawn> something went wrong somewhere. superfly will sort it out when he has time.
<Kilos> im sure i read somewhere it said it will send a password but it doesnt recocnise me username or email addy
<Kilos> lol i have tried from 2 mail addies
<Kilos> doesnt accept any username from me
<magespawn> do not think that is the problem, looks to me like something that is supposed to happen has not.
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> got to go to the bank bbl.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> dont forget tomorrow night hey?
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> I'll try to be there, but I'm not sure if I
<psychicist> will be able to make it, since I don't have an internet connection at my "new" home
<Kilos> lol just move everything else outa the way
<Kilos> oh my  that sucks
<Kilos> get a broadband modem quickly
<psychicist> well, it's at my dad's and he doesn't have much of a need for an internet connection
<Kilos> or visit a friend with a connection
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dont you guys do broadband
<Kilos> usb modems
<psychicist> but I will try to be online somewhere else like here, I am just not sure I will be able to make it
<Kilos> ok you can always read the logs later
<psychicist> I've had broadband in all the places I've lived for the past 10 years but not where my dad currently lives
<Kilos> oh is there no cellphone connection there
<Kilos> that sucks
<psychicist> I don't have a data plan on my cellphone either, but I hope this will be temporary before I can move to another place but that is dependent on a few other things, so I can probably online during the day at some places but probably mostly not at night
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> how come nick change
<psychicist> this is my original nick, actually
<Kilos> lol
<psychicist> the other one is my cellphone nick, I like being online on it
<psychicist> but now without an internet connection, I don't have wifi on it either
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> i find it hard work to do irc on a fone
<psychicist> I've got used to it since I first tried it, it's been five months since I got a smartphone
<psychicist> people often ask me if I'm really typing on a phone or a computer, because I'm quite fast at typing
<Kilos> lol i find it hard work. a qwerty keyboard is mush easier
<Kilos> *much
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb
<psychicist> it is much easier, but I'm surprised I'm not that slow at all
<psychicist> it was much worse when texting on my old feature phone
<psychicist> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> magespawn, psychicist is our friend from the netherlands
<magespawn> hi psychicist 
<magespawn> here is a bit of irony for you
<psychicist> I ended up here accidentally, after someone asked me to find a channel for Afrikaans :)
<magespawn> xchat on linux is free the version for windows you have to pay for
<magespawn> that is spoken here sometimes
<psychicist> I thought it was free software on all platforms
<magespawn> so did I 
<Kilos> yeah magespawn im sure ian has xchat free on win7
<psychicist> I didn't know that, I have joined his channel and pretend to be speaking Afrikaans
<Kilos> i will ask him, maybe you looking at the wrong site
<magespawn> not the version i am using want me to pay $19.99
<Kilos> Maaz, google free xchat for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Download - X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/download/ :: "XChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat :: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "XChat for Windows (Win32)" http://www.psyon.org/projects/xchat-win32/ :: "XChat 2 Build Lineup for Windows" http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/ :: "xchat-wdk - Google Code" http://code.google.c
<Kilos> i think ian has the silveex one
<Kilos> will ask him
<Kilos> thats a ripoff trying to charge
<magespawn> this one is the one trying to charge http://xchat.org/windows/ the third one on the above list
<nuvolari> geez :-/ xml can be really really verbose if it wants to
<zeref> hurrrr
<zeref> 1st lecture of logic design, already a test written o0o0
<magespawn> later all.
<dLimit> http://xkcd.com/538/
<Kilos> Maaz, tell magespawn on freenode http://www.silverex.org/download/
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Mezenir> hi all
<Wolfeyes> afternoon all
<Kilos> lo Wolfeyes nlo
<Kilos> eish neelsie escaped
<psychicist> like many others I filed a bug for Muon Software Centre in Kubuntu 11.10, it still hasn't been fixed after a month
<psychicist> but apart from that it works pretty well, at least here at the office
<Kilos> looks like that battling to get to everything 
<psychicist> the so-called solution of disabling third-party updates in order for it to work again isn't really a solution at all, though
<psychicist> yeah, I worked around it by installing Ubuntu Software Centre
<Kilos> wow have they left software centre out
<psychicist> but I hope it will be fixed for 12.04
<Kilos> used to be part of default install
<psychicist> well, there is Muon Software Centre but it's a bit buggy
<psychicist> it worked on the first install, but after updates it stopped working
<Kilos> eina
<psychicist> Muon itself also seems to work, it's just that Muon Software Centre that doesn't work
<Kilos> doesnt 11.10 have synaptic
<Tonberry> not by default
<Kilos> wow that out too
<Kilos> they need all the space to get unity working
<superfly> Maaz: tell kbmonkey that the wiki should be a little faster now.
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<Wolfeyes> Heya superfly 
<Wolfeyes> heya Tonberry 
<Wolfeyes> heya psychicist Kilos 
<psychicist> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> superfly, what made you choose kubuntu over ubuntu as a server?
<Wolfeyes> And will kubuntu work just as well in the tutorial as would centos superfly ?
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo :)
<Wolfeyes> heya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Alo Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> :-)
<nlsthzn> When do you know that you have more "mouse" than you need?
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> When you can't click on the cheese.....:-P
<nlsthzn> No it is actually a serious question :p - This one I got has a built in ARM processor 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, when it starts chewing your cables up
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, to do what?
<Tonberry> can you run linux on it?
<Kilos> surely there cant be much more the left right click and scroll and centre click?
<nlsthzn> I was thinking that maybe someone will try one day :p
<nlsthzn> It is a lazer gaming mouse ... http://steelseries.com/products/mice/steelseries-sensei
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> It uses the processor to make double the dpi it gets .... or something like that...
<nlsthzn> A powerful 32 bit ARM processor allows Sensei to reach up to 11,400 DCPI.
<nlsthzn> All greek to me... my hand is tired using it because it is so sensitive (buttons press for nothing)... I am used to cheapy mouses you have to put your weight on to press
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> Ok I am heading home, have fun all.
<superfly> Wolfeyes: I use Ubuntu Server as my server
<Wolfeyes> Ok
<Wolfeyes> Ty.
<nlsthzn> Cheers guys... had a terrible day at work and get to do it all again in a few hours :( - Night
<Kilos> toods nlsthzn 
<Kilos> psychicist, http://linux-studies.za.net
<Kilos> after the lpi course we gonna be doing python with our resident python pro
<psychicist> Kilos, thanks, that's going be quite some fun
<psychicist> I'm doing scala at uni now, I have to finish my assignments for it in the next few hours
<Kilos> whew work
<psychicist> well, it's just one that I have to finish but I don't know how exactly to get it to work
<psychicist> I was working on them for several hours yesterday too and finished almost all of them except for that one
<Kilos> you missed something
<Kilos> Maaz, tell magespawn the site has a manual acceptance so you should have a mail giving you the temp password
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Imba_> join #imba
<Kilos> hi Imba_ 
<Kilos> why whats there
<Imba_> nah im new to irc so epic fail
<Kilos> lol
<Imba_> :p
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu?
<Imba_> yea atm sadly
<Kilos> sadly?
<Kilos> whats the problem?
<Imba_> lol yea i normally use windows but it crashed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i do sadly when i need to use windows
<Kilos> even to play a game
<Imba_> lol yea linux needs more gaming support
<Kilos> psychicist, if you do the same tomorrow then you will be online for the linux classes
<superfly> Imba_: linux has a lot of gaming support
<superfly> I use a program called Desura to buy Linux games
<psychicist> Kilos, sure, I may be here tomorrow
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<afrodeity> crop circles and ubuntu, the unholy kernel
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-14
<magespawn> morning all
<superfly> hiya magespawn, morgs, maiatoday and plustwo
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<plustwo> o/ hi superfly
 * superfly needs to blog about the ubuntu hour
<maiatoday> thanks again for organising saturday, superfly, I posted pics on my blog, you probably saw
<superfly> maiatoday: I haven't had a chance to go look, actually
<maiatoday> we should also add it to the monthly report
<maiatoday> http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2012/02/feb-ubuntu-hour-rondebosch.html
<maiatoday> we got a comment from jono bacon woohoo
<superfly> :-D
 * superfly sees all the spam on ubuntu-za and goes a-deleting again
<superfly> No time for upgrades tonight though...
<superfly> hi sakhi, Kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday superfly sakhi 
<Kilos> and other lurkers
<Kilos> lo mage
<plustwo> o/
<Kilos> yo plustwo 
<Kilos> magespawn, did you get the message
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> whew what a job to get here
<Kilos> my goodness gracious bloody dammit me
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> what is sick, the internet or irc or freenode
<psychicist> what kind of job is that to cause your blood to boil?
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i battled to get xchat to get here
<Kilos> now i've forgotten what i wanted to ask here
<psychicist> it looks like you won the first battle but didn't even want to take part in the second one
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> some rmote host fool kept closing the connection before i could get in
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> remote
<inetpro> heh  Kilos
<Kilos> lo inetpro you well
<inetpro> Kilos: always
<Kilos> ha ha except when you sore all over , either from falling off you trike or hiking
<Kilos> i need a separate class for lpi just to get to understand what you guys find as second nature
<Kilos> maybe i have bitten off more than i can chew without teeth
<superfly> Kilos: I'm sure you'll manage
<superfly> just don't be bothered by how fast others seem to be, and just read things thoroughly
<Kilos> will do 
<Kilos> i just dont wanna hog the classes with basics
<superfly> Kilos: if you don't ask, you'll never know
<Kilos> ty my friend
<Kilos> but i often miss the obvious, must drive you guys nuts
<psychicist> hi superfly
<psychicist> don't worry Kilos
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
<superfly> hi psychicist
<psychicist> I started out as a noob about 10 years ago, I can't remember how many times I killed my Linux systems and had to reinstall them again and in the process often my Windows OSes too if I managed to break my bootloaders
<Kilos> hehe i have had lotsa fun with bootloaders. but boot-repair has solved all of that
<inetpro> hi psychicist
<inetpro> psychicist: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<psychicist> thank you, inetpro
<Kilos> hehe he was that psycodroid inetpro 
<psychicist> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, define psychicist
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<psychicist> I can't connect using my phone here
<psychicist> it isn't, it's something I made up
<Kilos> psychicist, do you know maaz?
<superfly> psychicist: what phone do you have?
<psychicist> Kilos, I've seen you use it before
<psychicist> superfly, a Samsung Galaxy Mini (GT-S5570 or something)
<superfly> running Android?
<psychicist> yes
<psychicist> but an older release (2.2.1)
<superfly> Dunno if you've used Quassel before, but it's an IRC bouncer system
<Kilos> psychicist, is that because of no signal there by you
<Kilos> or the software
<superfly> you use Quassel Client on your desktop, running the Core on your server, and QuasselDroid on your phone
<psychicist> Kilos, because I don't have wireless here, I don't have a 3G data plan
<Kilos> oh cant you guys just use airtime to get data packages
<psychicist> oh, that's very nice, I will take a look at it
<psychicist> maybe
<superfly> Kilos: psychicist is from Nederland, where their Internet is a tenth of the price of ours ;-)
<psychicist> I should be able to use the wireless here, but the signal isn't strong enough
<psychicist> really, is internet that expensive in South Africa?
<superfly> ah
<superfly> psychicist: probably
<Kilos> our mobile broadband is prohibitive
<superfly> I don't know the prices in Nederland offhand, but SA is generally more expensive than anywhere else in the world
<psychicist> here you can generally get a 30 Mbs internet connection for about 25€ a month
<superfly> psychicist: the fastest connection you can get here is 10Mbps
<psychicist> and mobile broadband maybe 10€-20€ a month for 2 GB of data
<psychicist> superfly, here you can get up to 100 Mbs for 50€, 10 years ago you would get 1 Mbs at most
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> € whats that sign cents
<Kilos> ?
<psychicist> it's euro the currency for most countries in the European Union
<superfly> and you pay R2359 per month for Uncapped on 10Mbps
<Kilos> oh ya 
<superfly> psychicist: that's 231 euros per month
<psychicist> superfly, that's prohibitively expensive
<superfly> psychicist: exactly
<superfly> psychicist: and that's the cheapest it has been in years
<superfly> in fact, we never had uncapped until last year
<psychicist> I think we got lucky with the competition we have had here for the past 10 years or so
<superfly> previously you could get about a 20gig cap
<superfly> and that was the maz
<superfly> *max
<superfly> most people still only get a 0.3Mbps line with a 1GB cap
<psychicist> superfly, so you have a 0.3-1 Mbs connection currently?
<psychicist> wow, that feels like going back in time
<superfly> me? no, I have a 3G connection at home because the telco won't install ADSL for me
<magespawn> i run my internet cafe on 1mbps uncapped for about R720 can not get 10 Mbps here
<superfly> I can get 4Mbps, if they install ADSL
<superfly> at R1000 per month, that's the cheapest I've ever paid for Internet
<superfly> (real Internet, not this 0.3Mbps rubbish)
<magespawn> with the speed not being guaranteed
<psychicist> seriously expensive and slow stuff, I can see how most people would do without an internet connection at all
<magespawn> there is a satalite  service launching this year that will do adsl type speeds for about the same cost
<magespawn> typing up the wall today
<magespawn> *satellite
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> will trying the commands in the lpi manual do any damage to my maverick
<Kilos> things like this
<Kilos>  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/:/opt/someapp/lib;
<psychicist> do you have the option to run things in a virtual machine?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> im saving a spare 6g drive to install centOS
<Kilos> lo Wolfeyes 
<psychicist> if I could ship some spare hard drives I have lying around collecting dust to you, I would
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> heya Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe ty psychicist 
<Kilos> oh my, here we go again
<Guest0295> sup
<Kilos> Guest0295, there are no ladies here, this is a ubuntu OS help channel
<Kilos> if you use linux then welcome to ubuntu-za
<Guest0295> what kind of help do you offer here
<superfly> IT help
<Kilos> all linux help
<Wolfeyes> IT is not = ladies lol, IT = Information Technology
<Guest0295> eish so im in the wrong place here
<Wolfeyes> Nodz
<superfly> very definitely
<Guest0295> how old are you guys?
<Wolfeyes> 36
<superfly> 31
<Kilos> 60
<Wolfeyes> And your self Guest0295 ?
<confluency> There may or may not be ladies in here, but now they are hiding. :P
<Kilos> lol
<Guest0295> damn im a matric student,who wants a bright future maybe might find it in IT
<Kilos> good field to go into Guest0295 
<superfly> Guest0295: go to www.ubuntu.com download ubuntu and learn it
<Guest0295> But theirz one problem thou
<Kilos> ?
<Guest0295> @kilos,i took mathamatical literacy as a subject@superfly,ohk will do man
<magespawn> Kilos will 6gb be enough for cent os?
<Kilos> should be magespawn maverick fits fine
<magespawn> mm I ran Kubuntu from a 2gb but did not allow me to save much or change anything
<Kilos> well thats what i got so it will have to do. its mainly for the course not because i wanna change
<superfly> magespawn: the live disk is about 2 gigs uncompressed, so it's no wonder
<Kilos> is chatmosphere part of bb default apps
<Kilos> lo dLimit wb
<Kilos> magespawn, you got uncapped hey
<Kilos> get centOS and check it out
<Wolfeyes>  quick quick , coz I take 4 months :-P
<Wolfeyes> he he
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you gotta post it or get work in the area Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> I will see what I can do
<Kilos> you should also try see if any linux places want to quote for your stuff
<Kilos> i dunno who would be best to ask where
<Wolfeyes> Where are they?
<Wolfeyes> Anyone that needs time and attendance.
<Kilos> maybe the lists at ubuntu
<Kilos> the main lists are worldwide
<Wolfeyes> Lol. See
<Kilos> i think they are lists.ubuntu.com
<Wolfeyes> s me flying to middle africa lol.
<Kilos> sa peeps never have time for extra stuff
<Wolfeyes> I will go see.
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> Maaz is tired of making tes ha ha ha
<Wolfeyes> tea*
<Kilos> it would be the answer to get everything linux based
<Kilos> magespawn, coffee on
<Kilos> now ask for tea
<Kilos> oh he split
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha
 * JabberwockyA19 wonders if guest0295 did a /list on freenode from his phone
<Kilos> i dunno how they all end up here
<Kilos> but they seem to think this is a dating site
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Wolfeyes, now ask for tea
 * Kilos wonders where the crash kid is
<Wolfeyes> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<magespawn> well thats all it takes to make tea anyway
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Wolfeyes> he must have got the coffee bags mixed with the tea again!
<Kilos> magespawn, free xchat
<Wolfeyes> oh....
<Kilos> it was you hey?
<magespawn> yup
 * Wolfeyes goes to look...
<Kilos> that silversomething link
<magespawn> got xchat2 from one of those sites
<Kilos> Maaz, google free xchat for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Download - X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/download/ :: "XChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat :: "XChat for Windows" http://xchat.org/windows/ :: "XChat for Windows (Win32)" http://www.psyon.org/projects/xchat-win32/ :: "XChat 2 Build Lineup for Windows" http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/ :: "xchat-wdk - Google Code" http://code.google.c
<magespawn> yup the first one
<Kilos> Wolfeyes, uses one that doesnt want anything
<Kilos> lets see if he can find it
<magespawn> yup only the second one wants the money after a trial of 30 days
<Kilos> oh is the first one free?
<magespawn> as far as i can see
<superfly> ja, download x-chat from silverx.org
<Kilos> there then you can save the $19.99
<Wolfeyes> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<magespawn> second one is technically free as the give a download for the source
<magespawn> but not for their compiled version
<Kilos> wb cocooncrash 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> Kilos: ta
<magespawn> Kilos did me get any more info n the accounts on the linux studies site?
<Kilos> yip its working
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos> didnt you get the email??
<Kilos> has to be manually accepted
<magespawn> will check again
<Kilos> thank the fly
<Kilos> he is the one who decides if peeps are worthy of using the site
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> yeesh, I think I need to disable memcached completely, it's killing the site when you first load it up
<Kilos> ya its slow to open but not bad after superfly 
<Kilos> you can disable my 30 day goodie though
<Kilos> never know when i might miss a month
<magespawn> yup got the mail ty superfly
 * inetpro wonders what limits are set by the dLimit factor
<Kilos> definitely not onna par with the 365 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the sky is dLimit 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> psychicist, maybe you wanna get in on that site too
<Kilos> magespawn, give the address please
<magespawn> linbrb
<Kilos> http://linux-studies.za.net/
 * Kilos wonders if armand is gonna make it or if he has also forgotten
<psychicist> thanks, Kilos 
<psychicist> I was just figuring out a problem with OpenOffice.org here at the office
<magespawn>  http://linux-studies.za.net
<Kilos> yw psychicist you register and wait for the second mail
<psychicist> unfortunately LibreOffice as shipped with Kubuntu and also Ubuntu is buggy so I had to uninstall it
<Kilos> the first one wont let you in till you have been manually accepted
<Kilos> ou
<magespawn> brb
<Wolfeyes> brb
<zeref> emacs fundie arounf here?
<zeref> *around
<Kilos> Maaz, announce LPI classes tonight on #linux-studies all you interested peeps. Q+A on section 101 of the manual
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! LPI classes tonight on #linux-studies all you interested peeps. Q+A on section 101 of the manual
<Kilos> those who dunno- come and learn
<Kilos> those who do know-come and teach
<afrodeity> hello
<Kilos> hi afrodeity 
<afrodeity> hi kilos
<afrodeity> was wondering if ubuntu channel was still up
<afrodeity> how things?
<Kilos> all good here ty. seen you in and out mosta the day
<Kilos> and your side?
<afrodeity> i couldn't ssh while watching youtube vid last nite, so tried irc to test bandwit
<afrodeity> seems as if mweb have issue with multiple threads
<afrodeity> otherwise everything ok ty
<Kilos> good
<afrodeity> you in oz now?
<Kilos> na waiting for visa peeps
<afrodeity> got my passport finally
<Kilos> lol the can mess around hey
<Kilos> *they
<afrodeity> home affairs is looking great, got a huge makover
<Kilos> môre is nog n dag
<afrodeity> slaap goed
<Kilos> yeah they just dont rush at all
<afrodeity> they now have a person who gives you a number when you arrive
<Kilos> but the sytem seams good
<afrodeity> there's a video screen and an English voice calling the numbes
<afrodeity> yes
<Kilos> wow
<afrodeity> only thing worrying me was the stream of people applying for permanent residence
<Kilos> where?
<afrodeity> home affairs
<afrodeity> very easy
<Kilos> perm residence in home affairs
<Kilos> whew
<afrodeity> camping out
<Kilos> where they all wanna go?
<afrodeity> the queue for blikkies they handing out as homes
<Kilos> ah
<afrodeity> anyways, I gotto go boil a kettle and make tea
<afrodeity> :)
<Kilos> whats happening about the free bandwidth
<Kilos> you still do that hey?
<afrodeity> za-free
<afrodeity> yep
<Kilos> its time you attack the cellphone providers
<afrodeity> no need to, we got fabfi
<Kilos> whats that
<magespawn> later all
<afrodeity> bake your own mobile network
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> how does that connect through existing towers?
<afrodeity> it doesn't
<Kilos> so what does it connect to then and where you get the sim cards
<afrodeity> no sim card, you have antenna and receiver 
<afrodeity> like fee satellite
<afrodeity> free
<Kilos> wow where can i find out more
<Kilos> i see $60 per node
<Kilos> and then the cost of the antennae and receiver
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro likes the announce feature but how do I learn more about it
<Kilos> about what inetpro 
<inetpro> cocooncrash: what plugin contains the announce feature?
<inetpro> Kilos: the announce feature of Maaz
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hasnt your bot got it
<inetpro> Kilos: how did you learn about it?
<inetpro> I'm looking in my bot but can't find it
<Kilos> i watche3d others do it
<Kilos> just tell it announce
<inetpro> aint werking 
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> do you see what i tell him to announce
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> will see if I have time
<Kilos> you gotta be there
<Kilos> ons is min
<Kilos> i will try get the monkey to discuss with all what is the best time
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how do I enable/use the announce feature in ibid?
<marcog> Maaz: literal announce $arg
<Maaz> marcog: 1: <reply> Announcement from $who! $1, 2: <reply> Hear ye, hear ye! $1
<marcog> inetpro: it's just a factoid
<inetpro> marcog: hmm... I thought so but somehow missed it, thanks
<Kilos> hi marcog  dont you also wanna join the lpi classes
<Kilos> who here at ubuntu-za already has the certificate
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hope you been sleeping
<Kilos> nuvolari, gaan jy dit maak vanaand
<kbmonkey> Kilos hello
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hehe
<Wolfeyes> Kilos, where is the the lessons please?
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> Wolfeyes,  you on another pc
<Wolfeyes> yes
<Kilos> ah
<Wolfeyes> not the manual, the study room?
<Kilos> with free xchat
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Wolfeyes #linux-studies
<Wolfeyes> #linux-studies
<Wolfeyes> ok
<Wolfeyes> ty
<Kilos> hahaha
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> where do I sign up again?
<nuvolari> Kilos: naand oom
<nuvolari> ek gaan hier wees in gees
<kbmonkey> o/
<nuvolari> maar ek't so baie dinge wat vanaand moet klaar kom :-/
<Kilos> naand nuvolari #linux-studies
<nuvolari> lo apie
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<nuvolari> hmm, I'm missing something. why can't I join?
<kbmonkey> it goes well, that side must be busy then ey
<psychicist> hoi nuvolari 
<psychicist> met mij gaat het goed, hoe gaat het met jou?
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> psychicist: dit gaat goed dankie
 * nuvolari wonder of hy psychicist ken
<Kilos> nuvolari, /join #linux-studies
<nuvolari> ek kan nie oom 
<nuvolari> o wag,
<kbmonkey> hi psychicist 
<kbmonkey> what says it nuvo?
 * psychicist kent nuvolari niet, want hij komt zelf uit Nederland
<kbmonkey> welkom!
<psychicist> ek nie kan afrikaans spreek nie!
<psychicist> dankie!
<kbmonkey> ons verstaan :]
<psychicist> :D
<nuvolari> psychicist: yup, verstaan goed genoeg!
<nuvolari> verstaan jy ons?
<psychicist> nuvolari, ik versta bijna alles wat jullie zeggen
<nuvolari> irc: channel "#linux-studies" not found for "privmsg" command
<nuvolari> irc: failed to parse command "PRIVMSG" (please report to developers):
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ^^
<kbmonkey> wow
<nuvolari> psychicist: wel, afrikaans is van nederlands afkomstig. nie?
<kbmonkey>  is that when you /join?
<kbmonkey> oh on pm
<psychicist> nuvolari, dat is inderdaad zo, maar de grammatica van afrikaans is simpeler
<kbmonkey> what could that be
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I see all the messages
<nuvolari> some of it
<nuvolari> did I miss anything?
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> psychicist: een van my vriendinne was 'n ruk terug in Holland, ek dink. Sy studeer Nederlands op universiteit
<psychicist> you might have missed your part and join messages, if you weren't paying attention :)
<psychicist> nuvolari, dat is echt leuk, vond ze het moeilijk om Nederlands te leren?
<Kilos> lol he always multitasks and forgets
<nuvolari> Kilos: you skinnering about me oom?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> psychicist: what's the english for leuk?
<nuvolari> psychicist: ek dink nie sy vind dit moeilik nie
<psychicist> nuvolari, nice or fun
<nuvolari> psychicist: wow, quite different from the afrikaans 'leuk'
<nuvolari> which is someone that doesn't know much
<psychicist> oh, I see how that might have confused you
<psychicist> but I can see where it might come from
<psychicist> might have come*
<nuvolari> leuk, lekker?
<nuvolari> lekker is afrikaans for nice :P
<psychicist> because leuk is also a word from someone you like (= leuk vinden)
<psychicist> for*
<nuvolari> ah cool
<nuvolari> psychicist: will we see you around?
 * nuvolari needs to get some work done
<Kilos> are the netsplits between the irc/freenode servers
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> which actual nets are splitting
<Kilos> psychicist, you been splitted
<psychicist> Kilos, I see
<psychicist> I just reconnected to another server as soon as I found out my connection was lagging
<Kilos> ah there were lotsa netsplits here
<inetpro> yikes!
 * inetpro almost got very lonely
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bad splits
<nlsthzn> Night
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-15
<superfly> Maaz: tell kbmonkey that the logo has been updated
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<nuvolari_> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari_> lekker geslaap?
<Kilos> dag nuvolari_ so so dankie en jy
<Kilos> was dit weer te warm
<nuvolari> was oraait dankie oom, net bietjie min :(
<nuvolari> kon nog so 'n uur meer geslaap het :P
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> laat nagte is nie goed vir n mens nie
<Kilos> my ma het altyd gese n mens moet 7 huur per dag slaap\
<Kilos> bbl
<nlsthzn> o/
<nuvolari> o/ nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> How are you nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: I'm well, how are you?
<nlsthzn> Always good thanks
<Kilos> ooo internet snappy today
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<nlsthzn> Morning uncle Kilos 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn inetpro 
<nlsthzn> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> wow nlsthzn you up early, werent you on night shift last night
<nlsthzn> No, came off of day shift so starting first night tonight...
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * Kilos greets mrs_fly 
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> Last night I was having some V-Day fun with the wife etc. :p
<Kilos> shame she is always here but no one says hello
<Kilos> we stink
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> a family that plays together stays together
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> If I get anymore cheek Kilos you can do it yourself next time
<Kilos> hmmm arrogant bot
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * inetpro got it just in time
<Kilos> whew inetpro you just made it hey
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> like you were using a stop watch
<Wolfeyes> good day all
<Kilos> yo Wolfeyes 
<nlsthzn> Morning Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes>   heya Kilos and nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> o.O BB sucks
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> this place is very quiet today
<zeref> sshhhhh
<zeref> :-)
<inetpro> zeref: heh
 * inetpro wonders when the first rc of Precise Pangolin will be released
 * inetpro checking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<inetpro> hmm... looks like I still have to wait a bit
<zeref> are you using the alphas?
 * inetpro is itching to install Kubuntu 12.04
<inetpro> zeref: not yet
<zeref> i'm stillnot sure weather i'll move to 12.03
<zeref> o0o0 *.04
<inetpro> I normally try to stay away from anything that is not yet of release quality
<inetpro> it normally is a very rough ride
<zeref> true.
<zeref> i really like my 10.04
<inetpro> I'm also still very happy with my 10.04 at the office but must admit that I feel the urge to upgrade
 * inetpro reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1
<inetpro> interesting that there is no mention of Kubuntu on that page
<inetpro> ahh, it is mentioned at Alpha2
<zeref> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/402233-Canonical-aligns-Kubuntu-as-community-flavor
<inetpro> zeref: yes I know about that
<inetpro> not the end of the world
<inetpro> in fact it may even be a good move
<inetpro> drussell: wb
<drussell> inetpro: hiya
 * drussell waves to inetpro from Denmark
<inetpro> drussell: what are you doing in Denmark today?
<inetpro> wb zeref
<Kilos> naand julle
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hehe lo inetpro 
<Kilos> sien jy my groot job op die lists
<inetpro> Kilos: dis mos maklik
<inetpro> een uur en dan is alles klaar
<Kilos> miskien more sal dit wees, kop klap kwaai vandag
<Kilos> het hele middag geslaap
<Kilos> watter opsie raai jy aan om te gebruik
<Kilos> where is the psy guy when when using the taal
<inetpro> Kilos: opsies?
<Kilos> isdaar nie drie nie
<Kilos> o kyk jy na my pos nie skorpking se opsies nie
<inetpro> Kilos: om eerlik te wees ek het nog nie kans gehad om so vêr te vorder met die teorie soos jy nie
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos watse emails praat jy van?
<Kilos> in ubuntu lists
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh... add repo
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> waar ek try om te beplan om maverick permanent hier aan die gang te hou
<inetpro> jy moet vir ons die goed in paragrawe opbreek 
<Kilos> lol wat?
<Kilos> o my um
<Kilos> er
<inetpro> ek sien hierdie groot blob van teks en dan weet my oë nie waar om te begin lees nie
<Kilos> o is dit nie etiquette om soos n blog te skryf nie
<Kilos> moet ek in die toekoms dit nommer
<Kilos> toeek my blog so oop gemaak het was ek gese om dit een stuk te maak
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man, net spasies iewers tussen die sinne sodat ek mooi kan bybly
<Kilos> maar lees nou mooi stadig en sien watter opsie
<inetpro> Kilos: ok :-)
<Kilos> ek het maverick op my 6g, en wil sien of ek kan update en als van my externe hardeskyf
<inetpro> ek hou van die tweede opsie
<inetpro> Kilos: maar dit is baie files wat ge-download moet word
<Kilos> ek kannie niks download nie man
<Kilos> ek het al 2g van maverick se goed hier
<inetpro> Kilos: ja maar die goed word elke dag opgedateer
<inetpro> en baie van jou ou goed raak nutteloos
<Kilos> basies wil ek net vir die nuwe install se om te update van my packsM nie by n server nie
<Kilos> en te upgrade van die selle plek sonder om online te gaan
<inetpro> in daardie geval stem ek saam met Hannes,  die maklikste manier is maar om die debs te copy na jou nuwe /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kilos> maar die hele mirror wil ek try om te laat ian die kry by die werk en deur bring as hy weer kom
<inetpro> opsie twee is nie moeilik nie
<Kilos> ja ek doen rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /media/storage/packsM/ en dan weer terug na nuwe apt-cache
<inetpro> mooi
<inetpro> opsie drie is vir my so bietjie grieks, veral hierdie tyd van die aand
<Kilos> jy meen net om hierdie "file:/path_to_mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted 
<Kilos> universe multiverse " in my  apt.sources.list te sit
 * inetpro is te moeg om te moet dink
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> ek het nie eers gekyk na lpi vandag nie
<inetpro> Kilos: ja maar "obviously" moet jy path_to_mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu verander na waar jou goed in werklikheid gestoor is
<Kilos> in daai stuk path-to-mirror sit ek net /media/storage/packsM/  ne
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: om eerlik te wees, ek weet nie
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hoe lyk die struktuur?
<Kilos> watter struktuur?
<Kilos> meen jy /media/storage/packsM/?
<Kilos> dis soos /var/cache/apt/archives
<inetpro> die vouers onder /media/storage/packsM/ teenoor hoe die vouers onder /path_to_mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu moet lyk
<Kilos> ek verstaan dit nie boetie
<Kilos> packsM is n groot 2g fouer met al die archives in
<inetpro> wag ek lees gou iets
<Kilos> ek weet nie hoe is archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gedoen nie
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan kyk na https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<inetpro> ek dink daardie bladsy verduidelik die prosesse baie mooi
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: ek verstaan net een ding nie mooi nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> hulle verduidelik niks van die .deb files nie
<Kilos> en waar is applications add/remove
<inetpro> ja daai is bietjie oud
<Kilos> miskien is opsie drie van hannes die beste al is dit redelik baie werk
<Kilos> as ek dan na my /media/storage/packsM/gann en dan iets doen met sy scipt sal als automaites werk
<Kilos> ek moet nog mooi kyk en sien of ek dit kan verstaan
<inetpro> Kilos: die belankrike is om te verstaan hoe die vouer strukture inmekaar pas
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> jy gesels met n mechanic onthou
<Kilos> en boer
<Kilos> en toppie
<inetpro> Kilos: as ek dinge reg verstaan is daar 'n verskil tussen die strukture op 'n installasie teenoor die strukture van 'n mirror of dan 'n repository
<inetpro> op jou installasie is daar twee belankrike vouers, nl. /var/lib/apt en /var/cache/apt
<Kilos> is die pakkette nie daar bo ook maar net n hoop pakkette\
<Tonberry> wat maak julle?
<Kilos> Tonberry, lees my pos
<Kilos> add repo
<inetpro> /var/lib/apt is waar jou indekse gestoor word, m.a.w. dit wat heel eerste afgelaai word met 'n apt-get update
<Tonberry> so die repo is op die rekenaar?
<Tonberry> jy wil dit net gebruik?
<Kilos> ja Tonberry 
<Kilos> ja inetpro maar hoe vertel ek die pc om hier te update nie by http nie
<Kilos> dis die groot ding
<Tonberry> ek het dit nou nie voor my nie 
<inetpro> Tonberry: ons probeer dit maklik te maak sodat Kilos niks bandwydte hoef te gebruik as hy van een rekenaar oordra na 'n ander en die volledige installasie op datum kry 
<Kilos> die update is klaar tussen 20 en 40meg
<Tonberry> so nie n volledige repo nie?
<Tonberry> net die cache van updates?
<Kilos> nee Tonberry als in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<inetpro> Tonberry: ideaal sou wees as hy alles het, maar hy het dit nie noodwendig nie
<Tonberry> ah
<Tonberry> want n volledige een is maklik
<Kilos> vertel Tonberry ek sal laat ian dit by die werk aflaai
<Kilos> van n windows pc
<Kilos> dan kan ek dit hier oor kopie
<Tonberry> weet nie heeltemal hoe om dit op windows alles af te laai nie
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> ok en as hy ubuntu dual boot kan hy dan?
<Tonberry> dan kan mens dit met apt-mirror doen
<inetpro> For each release of Ubuntu the repositories are around 40-50GB
<Kilos> weet nie hoe gelukkig hulle sal wees met n werk pc wat ubuntu kry nie maar nou ja
<Kilos> he has lotsa space inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: bandwydte is vrek duur 
<Kilos> he has mweb uncapped at work
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, en hoeveel mense gebruik daardie lyn?
<Kilos> ek weet dis vrek duur daarom het ek die laaste 200m updates gelos
<Kilos> ek weet nie. seker hulle hele gebou
<inetpro> ek hoop maar hy vra toestemming om so baie goed af te laai en dan doen hy dit na ure
<Kilos> ja hy sal vra eers en aflaai as almal huus toe gaan
<Kilos> is dit iets wat jy kan aan die gang kry en dan loop?
<Kilos> Tonberry, kan jy my se presies wat hy moet doen met apt-mirror om dit aan die gang te kry
<Tonberry> mens moet vir hom /etc/apt/mirror.list opstel
<Tonberry> ek dink die default een behoort ok te wees vir van die internet af mirror
<Tonberry> moet dalk net die set base_path stel dat dit na n folder wys waar jou user heen kan skryf
<Tonberry> dan kan mens dit sonder root run
<Tonberry> dan run mens net apt-mirror in n terminal
<Tonberry> en wag
<Kilos> as hy dit saans begin kan hy mos loop en dit los om klaar te maak
<Tonberry> as dit 40 gig rond kan aflaai in daardie tyd dan ja
<Kilos> dis net als wat hy moet doen wat ons sal moet mooi verduidelik want hy ook maar n ubuntu beginner
<Kilos> het jy n howto iewers wat ek vir hom kan gee om te volg
<Kilos> inetpro, so n mirror is nie net n groot hoop pakkette nie?
<Tonberry> kan nie nou vinnig die een vind wat ek gevolg het nie
<Tonberry> soek nog
<inetpro> http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror_p2
<Kilos> geen haas nou nie Tonberry 
<Tonberry> dis n groot hoop pakette en die metadata wat dit vir apt laat sin maak
<Kilos> al doen hy dit in n week of twee kan dit maande neem voor hy hier uitkom
<Tonberry> ja daai een lyk asof dit sal werk
<inetpro> Kilos: daardie ene sluit Apache in sodat jy dit beskikbaar stel vir ander rekenaars op 'n lokale netwerk
<inetpro> maar streng gesproke is dit seker nie nodig om Apache op te stel vir jou doel nie
<Tonberry> stem nie rerig saam met dit as root doen nie
<Tonberry> maar dit sal seker nie skade doen nie
<Kilos> what happens when support for a release is klaar
<Kilos> kan one then not do sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> thats seems to be the big problem heer
<Kilos> here
<Tonberry> i think that would fail
<Kilos> so basicall i need a way to tell update to look in my cache. can i do that
<Tonberry> i have no idea
<Kilos> like now i have maverick on a 6g drive to practise with lpi stuff but cant waste the data doing the update
<Kilos> i already have all the packages that i will ever use
<Kilos> sien Tonberry hierdie pc kannie unity doen nie so dit moet altyd maverick gebruik
<Kilos> en so die engelse se "shit happens"
<Tonberry> wow
<Tonberry> ja dis effe moeilik
<Kilos> tot die wandelbossie het al vir my  gese doen n skoon nuwe install
<Kilos> maar verduidelik net vir my asb. die hele update ding. kom dit van die online mirror af
<Tonberry> ja
<Tonberry> by default sal apt-mirror die geinstalleerde distro se repository mirror
<Kilos> so dan met n lokale ene op n externe skyf het jy dan als en kan altyd n update upgrade doen?
<Tonberry> ja
<Tonberry> nie dat n update rerig sou help as niks ooit verander nie
<Kilos> dan is dit alle uitweg wat ek kan sien
<Kilos> what was hilton trying to say in his reply to add repo
<Kilos> i see nothing different in the third option and there is a hardy that should be maverick that he didnt change so what was he saying
<Kilos> oh he top posted a link
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/MakeLocalMirror
<Kilos> is that link gonna eat my data
<Tonberry> lyk nie so nie
<Tonberry> dit verduidelik debmirror
<Tonberry> wat seker ook sou werk
<Tonberry> ken dit nie
<Kilos> sjoe murpy jol weer hier by my ne
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<Kilos> see as i see it, one can rsync or copy all the /var/stuff but without being able to apt-get update your system doesnt know what you have in you archives either, never mind what is online
<inetpro> Kilos: ek hou nogal van hilton se link
<inetpro> maar dit is maar net nog 'n ander opsie
<inetpro> baie soortgelyk aan apt-mirror
<Kilos> is dit nie ook n hele mirror aflaai nie inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> bye sde[tab]
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy al probeer om net eenvoudig beide jou /var/lib/apt en /var/cache/apt te copy van een rekenaar na 'n ander en dan jou installasie te doen? 
<Kilos> inetpro, jy moet gaan slaap ou top
<inetpro> heh
<Kilos> ja maar gdebi en synaptic kan nie werk nie tot jy update
<inetpro> hmm... ek wonder hoekom
<Kilos> update check wat is in jou archives soos ek dit sien
<Kilos> update check mos wat is online en wat het jy al klaar
<inetpro> mens moet eintlik bietjie gaan analiseer wat gebeur daar in die agtergrond
<Kilos> ek kan goet instaleer maar dis n mission want jy kry eers boodskappe dat dependencies nie daar is nie dan moet jy hulle eers instaleer en dan eers die program wat jy wil he
<Kilos> al is die dependencies klaar in archives sien apt hulle nie
<Kilos> soos ek dit sien gaan update eers online en kyk wat is daar dan kom kyk dit in archives
<Kilos> dan sien dit eers wat is kort op die pc
<Kilos> as ons net vir apt kan se watis klaar in archives sal dit update kan bypass
<Kilos> verby gaan
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> ek sal nou my /var/lib/apt rsync na usb en dan op die 6g doen en kyk wat gaan aan
<Kilos> hi charlvn  long time no see
<sakhi> evening.
<Kilos> hi there sakhi 
<Kilos> inetpro, sal jou more laat weet van die /var/lib/apt en /var/cache/apt oor rsync
<Kilos> ek gebruik nie meer cp nie
<Kilos> daai /var/cache/apt/ is groot
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi
<Kilos> dankie vir die hulp julle. as hierdie werk dan kan ek vergget van update
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> vergeet ook
<Kilos> sleep tight guys. see yous tomorrow
<inetpro> Kilos: nag oom
<sakhi_> Morning ;)
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-16
<inetpro> good mornings
 * Kilos greets all of you guys
<Kerbero> dag
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> inetpro, doesnt work copying them
<Kilos> inetpro, look at apt-move. will  that change the structure of archives
<Kilos> and debarchiver
<inetpro> Kilos: apt-move looks promising indeed
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> psychicist: hi
<Kilos> bad to not be able to give up hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> not bad at all
<Kilos> im sure somewhere in the update command like after half way is the part that tells update to look what is available in archives
<Kilos> who knows where the command update can be found for analysis
<Kilos> psychicist, come on you into the he3avy stuff
<psychicist> Kilos, I know some stuff but I'm not a Debian/Ubuntu expert
<psychicist> I did have to use "apt-get -f install" and "apt-get check" during the last few days to fix some stuff, though
<inetpro> Kilos: if you look at the details of a package, say for example the package 'abrowser' you can see where it is stored in the repository structures
<inetpro> look at the line that starts with filename in the following command
<inetpro> aptitude -v show abrowser
 * Kilos goes to look
<inetpro> or rathe the line that starts with 'Filename:'
<inetpro> this information is stored in the stuff that get's pulled when you do aptitude update
<inetpro> eg, in my case /var/lib/apt/lists/za.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Kilos> you have it installed??
<Kilos> my filename says -Filename: pool/main/f/firefox/abrowser_3.6.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<Kilos> MD5sum: c4643fb1b271549556bf85665e1ffe5f
<Kilos> but its not installed
<inetpro> Kilos: sure thing
<inetpro> Kilos: but if you had the deb file in your /var/cache/archives it would not need to go fetch it again
<inetpro> on the other hand if you had the complete mirror of the ubuntu repository that file would be somewhere in a folder starting with pool/main/f...
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> in fact /some_base_folder/pool/main/f...
<Kilos> that thread add repo just frustrated me
<Kilos> it seems no one thinks maverick is a good place to stay
<Kilos> i dont understand why would one need to go to more advanced software that isnt happy on an old machine
<Kilos> there must be millions of peeps worldwide that cant upgrade their pc's
<Kilos> wow apt-move is tiny
<afrodeity> exit
<afrodeity> uit
<afrodeity> exit
<Kilos> it has commands like getlocal and localupdate
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> been a year since he last ranted about ubuntu\
<Kilos> must be happy with unity
<inetpro> Kilos: or he is no longer using it
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i will ask him next time
<Kilos> he has visited often recently
<psychicist> can you use Xubuntu or Lubuntu or are there major downsides to those?
<psychicist> I probably won't be able to use newer Ubuntu releases on my old laptop either
<Kilos> i tried xubuntu psychicist but its not gnome and i am kinda brainwashed ggnomewise
<Kilos> what you call old?
<Kilos> i like top and bottom panels and 9 workspaces
<psychicist> 10 years old, Pentium 3 1 GHz with 512 MB of memory
<Kilos> also i have a working maverick and data limitations so using other releases is outa the question anyweay
<Kilos> and what graphics?
<psychicist> yeah, I want to have a reasonable user experience too even on older hardware
<psychicist> 8 MB ATI Rage XL
<Kilos> 8m?
<Kilos> my card is 32m
<Kilos> and thats whats blocking unity
<Kilos> but your lappy is fast enough, might just need to get more ram
<Kilos> ubuntu loves ram
<Kilos> pity you so far i have a dd2 lappy ram here 512m
<Kilos> ddr2
<psychicist> yes, I know it loves ram
<psychicist> my desktop is a lot more powerful, though
<psychicist> it has a quadcore processor and 6 gb of ram
<Kilos> wow that must be wonderful
<Kilos> like a rocket ship
<psychicist> yeah, it is
<psychicist> but you know, I bought it about three years ago and still don't feel much of a need to upgrade
<Kilos> lol you shouldnt for a long while
<Kilos> unless you using win 7
<Kilos> that seems kinda bloated or slow
<inetpro> Kilos: perhaps you should try DSL
<Kilos> what is that inetpro ?
<inetpro> Damn Small Linux
<inetpro> a very versatile 50MB mini desktop oriented Linux distribution
<Kilos> no it needs to download apps everytime you start
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/applications.html
<inetpro> All these applications are part of the base distribution, through our MyDSL system it is possible to grab hundreds of other applications with a couple of clicks of the mouse, or make your own custom CD with exactly the applications you want
<Kilos> you also advising me away from ubuntu?
<inetpro> Kilos: nie rerig nie :-)
<Kilos> is it gnome?
<inetpro> no ways
<Kilos> what destop ui
<inetpro> DSL is meant to be fast and light on PCs with minimal resources
<Kilos> ya that other guy used it onna p2
<Kilos> but i am sure he said you need to install apps everytime
<inetpro> Minimum Requirements for DSL with X-Window:      i486,  24 MB RAM 
<psychicist> I don't like this tendency to bloat simple window managers, gnome should stay relatively lightweight and all the other stuff optional
<Kilos> so no top and bottom panels
<psychicist> but maybe there is no way out and eventually you'll have to give in and buy a new computer, if you can afford it ...
<inetpro> yep, I suggest you start saving
<Kilos> na will work a way to keep maverick going
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> 50m is 2 weeks data
<Kilos> you dont buy a new car because the tyres are smooth
<Kilos> hey zeref zeref-Lap 
<Kilos> which one are you
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> what does this mean in english
<Kilos> This tool can create a potato like file structure that dselect,
<Kilos> apt-get and similar tools can use for easier installation.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> night guys , sleep tight
<Tonberry> i have a question to anyone using vim for a long time
<Tonberry> how do you type on a normal text editor?
<inetpro> Tonberry: I don't get the question
<Tonberry> im trying to change some code in visual c#
<Tonberry> every thing ends up like jjj [esc] u
<Tonberry> then i laugh at myself for a minute
<Tonberry> not very productive
<inetpro> ahh :-)
 * inetpro wonders why apt-move is not doing what it's supposed to do on oneiric
<superfly> Tonberry: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/110477/anyone-know-of-any-free-open-source-vi-integration-for-visual-studio
<Tonberry> ooh
<inetpro> the following page seems a bit old but things should still work this way if you ask me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<inetpro> it creates my mirror file structure but doesn't copy the actual files
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> at the office on lucid apt-move still works perfectly
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos I think apt-move can do the job perfectly for you. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos then again, apt-move won't take care of universe and multiverse packages. It is and interesting package nevertheless and it is surprising that no-one seems to have spent some tme to create something like this specific for Ubuntu.
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: ask kilos Why are you not just using APTonCD ?
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll ask Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-17
<Kilos> heehee hee
<Kilos> hiya inetpro i have just installed aptoncd. hit me this morning
<Kilos> hi superfly and everyone else
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> hi charlvn are you the Charl in the lists
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro, dunno if its great minds think alike or fools never differ
<inetpro> it is one of those apps that is no longer working so nicely on oneiric
 * Kilos wonders if there isnt some file in update-manager that keeps record of what it has updated
<inetpro> the restore part seems to be broken
<Kilos> that sucks inetpro 
<Kilos> but with lots of help i will keep maverick alive and kicking here
<Kilos> just need to get a maverick server cd
<inetpro> but if you know how to put the repo into the sources.list you should be able to get by without the gui restore option
<Kilos> i think restore still works on maverick
<Kilos> will need to change drives to check
<inetpro> try it out and let us know how it goes
<Kilos> doing partitions as in the lpi course hampers me on the 6g drive
<Kilos> rdyncing /var/cache/apt/archives fill the /root somehow
<Kilos> and root is 3g
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> i dont think ubuntu is a good distro to practise lpi on unless one has a large drive
<Kilos> ooo
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<inetpro> Kilos: the ideal solution would be to have a vm to play on
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Kilos> i tried virual box here but wouldnt work inetpro 
<Kilos> the fly said pc no up to it
<Kilos> was quite a laugh to do aptoncd then come online here and then be asked why im not using aptoncd
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you so much kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: my pleasure
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie oom
<Maaz> inetpro: Sorry...
<Kilos> hah
<Kilos> hes a young bot
<Kilos> i go try aptoncd restore on 6g. be good guys
<Kilos> inetpro, with a new installed os, you put the aptoncd cd in the cdrom/dvdrom and it should bring up a window that asks if it can open with package manager. tick ja then it will open synaptic package manager. tick mark all upgrades which here was 356m worth then tick apply and its all done
<Kilos> im on the 6g now
<inetpro> Kilos: easy yes if you burn the aptoncd to a cd/dvd but not quite so simple if you just copy the iso from one system to another
<Kilos> i plugged in the external and went packsM and then installed xchat-common lib sexy and xchat with the software centre with no internet connected
<Kilos> oh no you gotta burn the cd
 * inetpro can't remember when last I burnt a cd
<Kilos> thats why its called aptoncd not apt from iso
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: that is where the apt-move thing would be perfect for me
<inetpro> just one simple command and no gui
 * inetpro loves simplicity
<inetpro> will have to figure how we can get that thing working again
<Kilos> yay then you can tell me sometime what command to use. i have read it over and over but as you know i sukkel some with converting man pages to the actual deed
<Kilos> lol not simple for me
<Kilos> i put it in a mail to charl this morning
<Kilos> there is a link to the man page with some more in the explanation
<Kilos> will chat later, gonna go off 6g again
<Kilos> but looks like if apt-move works like aptoncd then with those 2 i should be able to use maverick foreeeeever
 * Kilos deserves a cuppa
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> dLimit, you the ols squire?
<Kilos> *old
<dLimit> Lol yes Kilos 
<Kilos> whew something i membered
<Kilos> drussell, are you on our mailing list?
<Kilos> good morning
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<drussell> Kilos: hmm don't think so.... /me see's the url in the channel subject
<drussell> sees even
<drussell> Kilos: will subscribe :o)
<drussell> Kilos: morning btw :o)
<Kilos> lol you at canonical hey?
<Kilos> hi darksurferza 
<darksurferza> hi
<drussell> Kilos: yup, just got back from a few days in Denmark visiting a partner, back home now ;o)
<Kilos> drubin, how much influence do you have with the big nobs
<darksurferza> interesting. been a unix fan boy for well over 7 years now and this is the first time i am connecting to this channel
<Kilos> wow darksurferza thats a while
<Kilos> you never needed help?
<darksurferza> needed lots of help
<darksurferza> just never found this channel before
<Kilos> this is the place to get it
<darksurferza> cool. noted
<Kilos> you shoulda started with the za mailing list for help and someone would have told you about #ubuntu-za
<darksurferza> i assume the topic is all thing ubuntu?
<Kilos> mainly yes
<Kilos> and sometimes hows things onna farm
<darksurferza> cool
<darksurferza> lol
<drussell> Kilos: hehe some... but not loads ;o)
<inetpro> darksurferza: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i think one get help here with most linux probs because some of the guys try everything
<darksurferza> well, anyone know where i can get some good reading on linux kernel and package developement?
<darksurferza> looking for some ubuntu and gnome specific docs if possible
<Kilos> drussell, how would i go about asking them to keep just the maverick update function alive forever
<Kilos> darksurferza, have you tried google
<Kilos> Maaz, google ;inux kernel developement
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: talk to sabdfl and friends at #ubuntu-meeting
<Maaz> Kilos: "Linux Kernel Development: Getting Started" http://www.xenotime.net/linux/mentor/linux-mentoring.pdf :: "Linux Kernel Newbies" http://kernelnewbies.org/ :: "Linux kernel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel :: "The Linux Kernel Archives" http://www.kernel.org/ :: "Linux Kernel Development - Google Code" http://stid.googlecode.com/files/Linux.Kernel.Development.3rd.Edition.pdf :: "Linux Kernel 
<Kilos> will try them ty inetpro 
<darksurferza> tried. looking for someone to say: "i've tried this and it is good", as apposed to me trying everything until my will to live is exhausted
<inetpro> Kilos: or try the #ubuntu-community-team 
<Kilos> lol darksurferza see the above links
<darksurferza> thanks for the links. anyone tried and aprove them? or is this the "this should be good source"?
<Kilos> or be patient here, someone will give you the right info
 * inetpro goes back to work some more
<Kilos> Maaz, google linux package developement
<Maaz> Kilos: "Software Development on Linux" http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialSoftwareDevelopment.html :: "Linux C++ Software Development" http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialC++.html :: "Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux :: "Debian Linux Install GNU GCC Compiler and Development ..." http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-linux-install-gnu-gcc-compiler/ :: "CentOS Linux Install Core D
<inetpro> wbbl
<Kilos> enjoy inet ty again
<Kilos> darksurferza, we have a guy here who is on the ubuntu dev team so he should be able to point you in the right direction
<Kilos> hes not actively online at the mo tho
<drussell> Kilos: hmm, it's really unlikely, what's the reason you'd want that?
<darksurferza> oh, crud, was just about to send an UPPERCASE broadcast asking politely for ubuntu dev guys to make themselves known...
<Kilos> drussell, my pc cant do unity and i dont have data to do all the updating and installing of new stuff
<darksurferza> anyway, these resources should fill in all the free time i have between working, studying, and brewing beer at home
<Kilos> drussell, there must be many peeps out there with older pcs
<darksurferza> tasty past time might i add
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> Kilos: can't handle unity2d either?
<Kilos> drussell, i tried 11.04 and had so many hassles that i came back to maverick which works great here
<darksurferza> Well i have a samsung netbook with the bear minimum amount of ram and unity 2d works fine.
<darksurferza> what problem are you having?
<drussell> Kilos: hmm, unity2d has improved a lot, and to be honest, either that, or something even lighter like xfce is going to be the best way for you to go
<Kilos> and i have all my archives saved so can do clean installs if necessary without breaking the bank
<drussell> Kilos: at least when 12.04 comes out you can keep it running for 5 years on the desktop ;o)
<drussell> Kilos: yeah, the data is tricky...
<Kilos> i tried xubuntu drussell but not my cuppa
<Kilos> i love gnome
<drussell> Kilos: unfortunately, gnome 2.x is slipping away into a coma never to return
<Kilos> yes drussell but if i have everything saved here i should be able to go on indefinitely with maverick
<drussell> Kilos: you can, but the updates will stop and there will be no security fixes
<Kilos> its just with a clean install that first sudo apt-get update thats needed
<drussell> Kilos: both for canonical and the community, it's just too much work to support non lts releases for any longer than their scheduled lifetime
<darksurferza> Kilos, you tried enlightenment or even window maker?
<drussell> Kilos: also we can't really support something long term when the upstream has died, we'd need to do all the engineering work ourselves (canonical+community_
<drussell> darksurferza: I love enlightenment, I try it out once every few years :o)
<drussell> darksurferza: http://bodhilinux.com/
<darksurferza> me too, but then KDE comes along with shiny buttons, and now unity (that actually works)
<darksurferza> soz, unity made me do a kde remix for the 10.X releases
<darksurferza> the bodhi release is awesome, just a little maturing, then i will switch.
<darksurferza> (ok, a lot of matuirng)
<Kilos> drussell, does update not just show my OS what is available
<Kilos> like existing packages
<Kilos> darksurferza, no data to spare for other goodies
<Kilos> use mobile broadband donations to keep going
<drussell> Kilos: you could order/get a CD from a magazine for 12.04 to at least try it, then start with updates fom 12.04 onwards?
<Kilos> drussell, i am sure one of the guys will supply me with a cd but then its 100s of megs data again
<darksurferza> oh, if bodhi really wants to be cool, then they should allow people to click on the "desktop of the week" and make their desktop like that. ie, bundle it as a theme/package bundle?
<darksurferza> kilos, what data plan are you on? maybe a switch?
<Kilos> pay as you go
<darksurferza> which provider?
<Kilos> vodacom or 8ta
<drussell> darksurferza: you're right, that would be a stunning feature
<drussell> Kilos: have you heard of debdelta?
<darksurferza> crud, vodacom has the most expensive data at the moment. is the 8ta 10Gb deal not an option?
<darksurferza> drussel, is that like the fedora package delta thing? think its called presto or something
<Kilos> nope drussell what is that
<drussell> darksurferza: yup
<drussell> Kilos: it's a method of just downloading the diffs on updates, rather than whole updates
<drussell> Kilos: it's not mainstream in ubuntu yet
<drussell> Kilos: but sounds perfect for what you're facing...
<drussell> Kilos: so instead of a libreoffice update needing to download 100's of MB, it just downloads the differences between the package you have, and the update
<drussell> Kilos: recombines them on your machine, and applies the update
<drussell> Kilos: bit of an old link, but good summary https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/2009-September/006049.html
<Kilos> will look at it ty drussell 
<Kilos> i dont even use office. just xchat pidgin and mail
<Kilos> and epiphany for the odd link
<darksurferza> kilos, have you looked at http://www.8ta.co.za/plans/2gbpromo/
<darksurferza> 149 zars for 3 Gbs
<darksurferza> well, 2 + 1
<darksurferza> if you're on the 8ta network (not roaming on mtn)
<Kilos> roams here i think
<Kilos> darksurferza, some of the guys are doing lpi Q+A classes if you interested
<Kilos> you young hey?
<darksurferza> crums. well then R149 for 2 Gb then. should cover a full download and updates
<darksurferza> young... that is relative
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> relative to what
<darksurferza> young when compared to Nelson Mandela, or young when compared to Justin Bieber?
<darksurferza> Anyway, i dont think we need to be bias on the grounds of age. I am "young", and interested in the LPI. who, where, how much
<Kilos> free
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> i need to be on my other drive to give you the other info
<darksurferza> sweet
<darksurferza> when, how.... etc?
<Kilos> join the sa mailing lists
<Kilos> i will be back now now
<Kilos> just installed here to use this drive for practising on
<darksurferza> surprised I dont see mark clarke on here (@mxc4). He is quite the linux zeolot. Think he is a LPI tutor if I am not mistaken.
<Kilos> darksurferza, http://linux-studies.za.net/
<darksurferza> crums. its real slow. who is hosting?
<Kilos> one of the guys
<Kilos> and the Q+A is on #linux-studies tuesday nights
<Kilos> what irc client are you using
<darksurferza> mmm, on his home machine? I got a VPS in the UK and can offer hosting if need be. maybe ask the hoster to give me a shout next time we are both online
<darksurferza> at home, xirc. right now, one of those internet irc proxy things. 
<Kilos> arent you using ubutnu
<Kilos> windows
<darksurferza> windows and linux at work, and linux at home. corperate software suite determines my work OS.
<superfly> My VPS is currently experiencing some issues. I'm currently looking into them.
<superfly> Also, MediaWiki needs some serious optimisation.
<Kilos> darksurferza, superfly is our resident python expert
<Kilos> will be giving python after the lpi course is done
<darksurferza> superfly, cool. If you need a hosting partner, just shout, my honeypots can be put to more effective use....
<superfly> darksurferza: it's usually OK, just something seems to be up with my VPS at the moment... probably one of the Django apps *grrr*
<darksurferza> no issues. Invitation stands for the forseable future.
<superfly> seems to be a little better now
<darksurferza> yip. whats with the 2c3d at the top of http://linux-studies.za.net/wiki/Linux_Studies:Current_events ?
<darksurferza> oh, and the floating zero on the right hand side?
<darksurferza> sorry, other right.... :(
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> it's probably kbmonkey trying to embed a Google Calendar
<superfly> he asked me to install some extension the other day
<Kilos> darksurferza, here is the study groups mail addy
<Kilos> linux-studies@googlegroups.com
<darksurferza> just subscribed now.
<Kilos> you might need to wait for the second site verification mail 
<Kilos> its a manual accept
<darksurferza> used the blank email to linux-studies+subscribe@googlegroups.com option. trying to keep all my subs in one mailbox.
<Kilos> nice meeting you darksurferza ill be back tonight\
<Kilos> later all
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro wonders why kilos ignored drussell about the 8ta suggestions
<inetpro> think he may have missed it in between other talk
<drussell> inetpro: not my suggestions, but yeah, darksurferza had some good ideas
<drussell> inetpro: I'd hate to be stuck at the end of such a low bandwidth/expensive link :o(
 * drussell is lucky enough to have 100MBit fibre to his home
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> drussell: that is very unfair
<inetpro> :-(
<drussell> inetpro: went to a hotel in Taipei... had gigabit internet... I could literally download from fast local mirrors at 1000mbit
<drussell> inetpro: now that's insane
 * inetpro goes back to work, sulking 
<inetpro> to be honest I think kilos needs that 10gig subscription from 8ta
<inetpro> even myself I need it
<inetpro> the sad part about it is that it is for a fixed 24 months
 * inetpro hates contracts
<tumbleweed> superfly: hrm, the ubuntu-za website DB is at 77MB
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what!?
<inetpro> what would be taking up 77MB?
<darksurferza> gentle-peeps, I must be off to bottle beers, If all goes well, and we (physically) cross paths again, free beer at the crossing.... :)
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I'm guessing spam:P
<inetpro> must be
<tumbleweed> 19MB of comments, 14MB of sessinos
<drussell> darksurferza: sounds like a plan ;o)
<darksurferza> drussell, you in JHB?
<darksurferza> crud, must be off. Chat another time. cheers
<drussell> darksurferza: nope UK
<drussell> darksurferza: cu!
<Kilos> whats ubuntu calistoga
<Kilos> gou maak inetpro storm kom
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, and grandpas
<Maaz> Try hitting your head against a brick wall Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, later
<Maaz> Chow for now Kilos See you soon
<Kilos> evening guys and gal
<Kilos> inetpro, hierdie kan baie spaar as ons dit kan opstel
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/2009-September/006049.html
<Kilos> illl paste what i did can someone check if its right please
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21NQTKgVe
<Kilos> slexy is flying tonight
<Kilos> drussell, that looks like a winner for mobile broadband users
<Kilos> ty
<drussell> Kilos: yvw
<Kilos> hope it does the same with linux kernels and headers
<Kilos> hi frozty_sa long time no see
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> drussell, are you from here before
<Kilos> another nick maybe
<drussell> yup, it's me, am at a hotel with crap wifi, so seems to keep dropping
<Kilos> hi sakhi_ 
<Kilos> peeps complain all over the world about hotels wifi
<drussell> Kilos: yup it works the same way for kernels and headers also
<Kilos> wow drussell that will save a fortune
<drussell> Kilos: I actually met the main developer last year http://mennucc1.debian.net/ @ UDS
<Kilos> like i have blocked the last 210m of upgrades
<Kilos> blocked/stopped
<Kilos> why didnt you tell me this 2 years ago
<drussell> Kilos: hehe didn't know you then ;o)
<Kilos> does one just change the last bit in that conf file
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and i think we can get past that update bit with aptoncd
<Kilos> nuvolari, lewe jy nog?
<Kilos> Maaz, announce 5 days to our monthly meet hey guys
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! 5 days to our monthly meet hey guys
<Kilos> Squirm, you still using broadband mobile
<Kilos> ?
<Squirm> work internet :)
<Kilos> at home?
<Squirm> mmhmm
<Kilos> lekker to have work internet hey
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> live on the property
<Squirm> uncapped 4mb line
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> wonderful, 
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> me gotta crash. night all
<Kilos> Maaz, cheers
<Maaz> May the force be with you Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-18
<Kilos> hi superfly can i mail you something to check before i send it to the list please 
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> ok
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> ty, dont wanna mislead anyone
<superfly> Kilos: your mail looks OK, but I don't know debdelta
<superfly> Kilos: you might want to change your subject to "using up less data on mobile broadband
<Kilos> ty superfly will do that
<Kilos> wasnt sure if i had entered the right url
<superfly> I would stick to "http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<Kilos> thats a good idea, i changed when the site gave probs, the sun one never seems to have probs
<Kilos> dunno if that mail went twice. evo brought up a recovery window so i sent it again
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> evening everyone
<sakhi_> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya sakhi_ all good apart from your tail?
<sakhi_> I felt something following me, otherwise I'm good thanks besides vmware issues this evening.
<Kilos> drussell, hi there. you most likely know about this
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> Kilos: hiya
<drussell> Kilos: yeah i've seen it before
<Kilos> great boot repair tool
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey stranger
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos!
<kbmonkey> i got your emails thanks
<Kilos> you well lad?
<kbmonkey> its coming down here, definitely rain season
<Kilos> wow you so lucky. even our weeds are dying here from thirst
<kbmonkey> what you growing there oom? ;P
<kbmonkey> it makes sense for ubuntu not to have the same commands as fedora based centos
<Kilos> a few mielies and some strawberries and chillis and peppadew
<kbmonkey> there are equivalent commands
<Kilos> and lotsa weeds
<Kilos> blackjacks and khakibos
<Kilos> blackjack leaf tea is a good natural antibiotic
<kbmonkey> I did not know that
<Kilos> i used the debain ones , cant member which all but will get back to it
<Kilos> had a scare this avy. external light went red when i wasnt even near the pc and stopped showing here
<Kilos> tried rebooting and plugin it in after booting but no usb drive shouwed
<Kilos> showed either
<kbmonkey> red is bad?
<kbmonkey> and now?
<Kilos> means busy
<Kilos> was gonna try the data recovery stuff but thought lets first try sisters harddrive in case it was something on here not seeing usb
<kbmonkey> that is worrying
<Kilos> booted her drive coupla times and all of a sudden lights started flashing and next thing it was working again
<Kilos> back on my drive again it shows
<Kilos> sigh, dunno what caused that\
<kbmonkey> gremlins
<Kilos> lol yeah bit frightening
<Kilos> everything is on there
<Kilos> 30g of stuff
<Tonberry> backup everything
<Kilos> all my rsyncs are there
<Kilos> and packages and visa stuff and pics 
<Kilos> and music
<Kilos> i go eat
<kbmonkey> faulty cabling could cause that
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> how does one do a worldwide census of who cant go unity and wants to stay maveric
<Kilos> like a petition to canonical kinda thing
<kbmonkey> they would rather let you use classic mode 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you wanna try something
<Kilos> you have a dvd writer hey?
<Kilos> hey psydroid you quiet
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> I do have a writer, I guess it still works. been a year or two since I used the thing
<Kilos> Maaz, announce monthly meeting here on monday evening
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! monthly meeting here on monday evening
<psydroid> I was talking to someone
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kbmonkey, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<Kilos> make a custom dvd of your system
<Kilos> tried it here but too much to fit on a cd
<Kilos> will try make a dvd when ian comes with his external dvd writer
<kbmonkey> I used remastersys before Kilos. neat method
<Kilos> good hey
<kbmonkey> too much for a dvd 
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> I need a koffie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> real one not cybercoffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<sakhi> kbye for now
<Kilos> cheers sakhi 
<Kilos> go well
<kbmonkey> cheers sakhi 
<kbmonkey> oh i missed maaz, let me put the real world kettle on!
<Kilos> ha ha
 * kbmonkey might just make two cups for posterity
<Kilos> i drink tea outs beer mugs
<Kilos> cups are for kids and girls
<kbmonkey> polisie koffie?
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> tee
<kbmonkey> ah, irish tea
<Kilos> plain tea
<Kilos> is tinylinux plain linux. not deb or rpm based?
<Kilos> so much to learn
<Kilos> or can one then give it a gnome desktop and xchat and pidgin etc
<kbmonkey> deb / rpm are package management. linux is the core. dont know what tinylinux use, probably something else 
<kbmonkey> good question
<kbmonkey> they dont mention any packaging system
<kbmonkey> it comes with a bunch of apps
<kbmonkey> my guess that you have to compile any extra stuff manually
 * Kilos thinks about a linux system that isnt updating all the time but can still be made to look like ubuntu
<Kilos> wait i have a link
<kbmonkey> on the tinylinux home page 
<kbmonkey> holy moly, it needs a whopping 8MB RAM and 80 MB disk space. 
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> that is too cool
<kbmonkey> ah, it uses pkgtool
<Kilos> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/applications.html
<Kilos> i think thats it. had to scroll back far
<kbmonkey> that is a slackware tool. so tinylinux is slack based...
<Kilos> me dunno whats slack
<Kilos> another thing like rpm and deb?
<kbmonkey> slackware is a linux distro
<kbmonkey> one of the oldest linuxes
<kbmonkey> there is also puppy linux
<Kilos> I still need to find out which file tells Ubuntu what the default 
<Kilos> Desktop is to change it to Classic Gnome
<Kilos> this is from Nico on the lists
<kbmonkey> i can't help you, I have zero experience with unity
<Kilos> how does he tell unity to go classic and stay there
<kbmonkey> cant you just choose your desktop from the login screen?
<Kilos> no kbmonkey the unity peeps can help
<Kilos> if they not just lurking
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> pity neil isnt here
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> just in time
<inetpro> JIT?
<kbmonkey> JIT!
<Kilos> you have become a unity user
<Kilos>  I still need to find out which file tells Ubuntu what the default 
<Kilos> <Kilos> Desktop is to change it to Classic Gnome
<Kilos> Nico on the lists needs help
<inetpro> Kilos: wait for the new LTS release
<Kilos> not me man
<inetpro> they've made a lot of improvements
<kbmonkey> hey Kilos you can press up in xchat to reuse your words
<Kilos> i got him to get boot-repair to fix his booting but he still wants to know how to go classic
<kbmonkey> it helps us old folks with typing he he
 * inetpro has not tried the classic thing
<Kilos> wow ty kbmonkey 
<inetpro> I'm very happy with the direction that Unity is moving in
<kbmonkey> I'm curious inetpro, how does it handle keyboard shortcuts?
<Kilos> inetpro, he can get into classic mode but on reboot its back to unity
<kbmonkey> can you use it without a mouse, is what I want to know
<inetpro> kbmonkey: shortcuts like?
<Kilos> how does he make it permanent
<superfly> Kilos: I don't pay much attention to Nico, and neither do other people, because he asks the same stupid questions 10 times in a row and doesn't bother to actually open his browser and Google
<inetpro> kbmonkey: yes I must say I'm quite impressed with their new set of keyboard shortcut keys even if it requires you to relearn a few things
<Kilos> aw shame superfly maybe he battles
<Kilos> like me
<Kilos> looks like kubuntu is losing a fan
<superfly> Kilos: no, the only thing he seems to battle with is actually using his brain. You use yours
<kbmonkey> that's brutally honest. some people can't help being indoctrinated by M$
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, I will most likely be back on Kubuntu as with the new release in April
<kbmonkey> it locked them into a certain way of thinking
<Kilos> whew thats a relief inetpro 
<Kilos> releif
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> s/releif/relief
<Kilos> both look wrong
<Kilos> maybe its my eye the squif
<kbmonkey> I'm really enjoying Openbox. responsive like greased lighting
<kbmonkey> the lazy eye?
<inetpro> Maaz: dict relief
<Maaz> inetpro: Relief \Re*lief"\ (r?-l?f"), n. [OE. relef, F. relief, properly, a lifting up, a standing out. See {Relieve}, and cf. {Basrelief}, {Rilievi}.] 1. The act of relieving, or the state of being relieved; the removal, or partial removal, of any evil, or of anything oppressive or burdensome, by which some ease is obtained; succor; alleviation; comfort; ease; redress. [1913 Webster]  He sees the dire contagion spread so fast, That, where 
<Kilos> lol kbmonkey 
<Kilos> one is blind and the other one also cant see
<Kilos> and i have forgotten lots of my spelling in both tales
<kbmonkey> for a moment I thought Maaz will tell us the intricacies of using the Big White Telephone
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> your spelling is 110% better than these folks who use sms shorthand. drives me nuts
<Kilos> inetpro, is it very dry there too. seems from here that town and you guys get rain when it blows past here before it starts dripping
<kbmonkey> could we blame telecoms companies for the demise of inarticulate youth? Yes we can!
<Kilos> actually superfly i see what you mean. i told him about boot-repair but he couldnt find it
<Kilos> maybe google isnt his friend either
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> it's dripping here again.
<Kilos> send some here
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, very, very dry here. We really need that rain.
 * kbmonkey does a rain shift dance
<Kilos> even ours mielies leaves are rolled up\
<Kilos> and thats with watering 2x a week
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> memories
<Kilos> once on the farm in utrecht i wanted to shoot a rain bird and all my boys grabbed me and said no we will get washed away
<Kilos> superstition
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> musta been making a noise and my head was sore
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: at least you have lots of your memories still in tact
<kbmonkey> I was a sign
<Kilos> lol yeah but all the wrong ones. and they pop up at weird times
<kbmonkey> Best not to tempt fate, eh. Always backup!
<Kilos> but normally worth a good laugh
<Kilos> how you backup your nut
<inetpro> one of many things I miss on Ubuntu is klipper
<Kilos> klipper?
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Have you turned your back on KDE?!!
<inetpro> cocooncrash: not at all
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Ah, okay
<cocooncrash> (I wouldn't blame you though.)
<inetpro> cocooncrash: I just installed it on my laptop some time ago and thought I'd push through and see how good/bad it is
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont let the fly hear that
<Kilos> hi JaynMerry 
<Kilos> bi
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<inetpro> cocooncrash: why would you not blame me?
<cocooncrash> inetpro: It's gone a bit downhill TBH
<inetpro> true
<cocooncrash> I'm using Thunderbird because Kmail is unusable
<cocooncrash> And Firefox because Rekonq and Konqueror are a bit meh
<inetpro> it's quit sad actually
<cocooncrash> Yeah
<inetpro> even akregator can be painful these days
<Kilos> aw thats sad when a distro go backwards
<inetpro> cocooncrash: it's mainly due to using Firefox and Thunderbird that my switching is not so painful
<Kilos> can one of you check this link please
<Kilos> http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/56613
<Kilos> my epiphany cant get in there at all
<inetpro> has any of you gnome guys used glipper?
<inetpro> they say glipper is a clipboard utility for the GNOME panel
<kbmonkey> that link does not work Kilos 
<Kilos> what does one do with a clipboard
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<inetpro> Kilos: same here
<inetpro> Kilos: Glipper is supposed to maintain a history of text copied to the clipboard from which you can choose
<inetpro> very very useful
<Kilos> do you have to manually put text there 
<inetpro> I still use Klipper a lot on my KDE desktop at the office
<Kilos> then go look later what you put there
<inetpro> Kilos: no, anything you copy with CTRL+C
<Kilos> thats all the time with xchat here
<Kilos> cant right click copy
<Kilos> ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<Kilos> battled in the beginning
<Kilos> some guy thatwas in kenya or someplace helped me here 
<Kilos> oh inetpro so it will remember all links i copy like that in here
 * inetpro goes to install glipper
<kbmonkey> I use Parcellite inetpro 
<Kilos> tiny package 68k
<inetpro> at least glipper doesn't seem much bigger than that
<inetpro> Need to get 110 kB of archives. After unpacking 991 kB will be used.
<Kilos> its glipper i am talking about 68.9kB
<inetpro> that is 110kB for glipper libkeybinder0{a} python-keybinder{a} python-prctl{a}
<Kilos> i must have that other stuff already
<Kilos> only glipper installed now to find where it went
<kbmonkey> glipper will download 90MB on my side. lol, nevermind :)
<Kilos> wow why so much
<Kilos> mine is in already
<kbmonkey> I don't have gnome
<kbmonkey> so it will download all gnome dependencies too
<Kilos> what you using kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> on this pc I use openbox
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> its like gnome or kde, but lighter on resources
<Kilos> top and bottom panels?
<kbmonkey> yup
<Kilos> and updates every 2 weeks?
<kbmonkey> nope
<kbmonkey> i run updates manually
<Kilos> once of?
<Kilos> oh
 * inetpro not sure that is really necessary to reboot but I just did, and now I see a nice little additional G icon in the panel
 * Kilos will cry if i gotta leave maverick
<Kilos> oh inetpro i see niks
<Kilos> will try a reboot
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro> one of my reasons for using ubuntu gnome is so I can at least try to support new users 
 * inetpro can not deny that Ubuntu Unity appeals to new users more than KDE
 * inetpro has one more item keeping him on KDE scratched off the list 
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos, waar was jy nou?
<Kilos> dont see no G nowhere
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> did a reboot sir
<Kilos> hehe murphy
<inetpro> Kilos: time to upgrade :-)
<Kilos> it is in synaptic
<kbmonkey> I dove into openbox for the reason its hands-on and wanted to learn more about internals
<kbmonkey> it sure did work!
<kbmonkey> if you open term it should show if you type glip[tab]
<kbmonkey> or try whereis glipper
 * inetpro wonders why glipper is not part of the standard gnome/unity desktop
<kbmonkey> chances are you just have to run it kilos
<inetpro> there must be a reason
<kbmonkey> add it to your startup list
<Kilos> glipper: /usr/lib/glipper /usr/share/glipper
<kbmonkey> I know inetpro right? now that I use a clip manager I cant do without
<Kilos> 119 packages not upgraded
<kbmonkey> no G in your task?
<kbmonkey> run 'glipper &'
<kbmonkey> then check
<inetpro> Kilos: right click ur panel → Add to Panel then drag Clipboard Manager to ur panel
<inetpro> s/ur/your/
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ glipper &
<Kilos> [1] 2042
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ No command 'glipper' found, did you mean:
<Kilos>  Command 'klipper' from package 'klipper' (main)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> inetpro got it ^
 * inetpro found it at "Things to do after installing Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat" http://forums.bizhat.com/linux-freebsd-opensource/46665-things-do-after-installing-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html
<Kilos> yay clever fella
<Kilos> i actually see a clipboard with a G in it
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> my top panel is getting kinda full
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> oh inetpro a few months back i was having probs in pidgin xmpp for some reason
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<Kilos> found another client that worked at the time
<Kilos> gamin
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Gamin is a file and directory monitoring system which allows applications to detect when a file or a directory has been added, removed or modified by somebody else.
<Kilos> goosie thinking
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> gajim
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> enviromentally friendly
<inetpro> Jabber client written in PyGTK
<Kilos> wears green jacket
<Kilos> thats it yes
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey, inetpro and Kilos!
<kbmonkey> Maaz thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie ou maat
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<kbmonkey> you beat me to making my own
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey we might have a new lpi guy again
<Kilos> seemed interested
<Kilos> <darksurferza>
<Kilos> looks like a nighttime beach bum
<kbmonkey> nice choice of words
<kbmonkey> that's good!
<Kilos> hope he not a ja boeteie
<kbmonkey> wow this band is making my ears bleed
<kbmonkey> Mortal Treason
<kbmonkey> beautiful
<Kilos> seemed quite clever and was interested in the python after
<Kilos> how big the songs??
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ?
<kbmonkey> Im not sure
<Kilos> oh you dont have it there on the pc
<kbmonkey> I do
<kbmonkey> the player doesn't show the size
<kbmonkey> long songs, 8 mins, so about 7MB+
<Kilos> lol if you get mobilemediaconverter you can convert it to amr and itwill be under 1m
<kbmonkey> the pc plays songs randomly itself
<Kilos> wow that is long
<Kilos> good words?
<kbmonkey> yes, metal and it's melodic solos
<kbmonkey> yes but amr sounds like you're listening through a tin can attached to a string with the song playing over a cracked landline from the other end while a bunch of cats try attack he string
<Kilos> one can normally tell a lot about a person by the music they listen to
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> amr is what fones use
<kbmonkey> indeed
<Kilos> tara converts her songs to it to mail to me
<kbmonkey> I'm a audiophile in that regard
<Kilos> but 8 mins is a big song
<Kilos> your ears are still young
<kbmonkey> it is. strange how bands don't really make long melodic music these days
<kbmonkey> Pink Floyd is a good example
<Kilos> wow are they still going
<Kilos> sure i listened to them 40 years ago
<kbmonkey> no I think roger Waters is an old ballie now
<kbmonkey> I meant back then
<kbmonkey> hang on, need more coffee...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its bed time or you wont be here monday night
<Kilos> hi drubin you attending the meeting monday night? havent seen you for a long time
<kbmonkey> its only Sat Kilos :p
<Kilos> ya kbmonkey but you youngsters run outa steam quick and take days to recover
<Kilos> im nasty hey
<Kilos> sorry
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha! who you calling youngster
<kbmonkey> im at least half your age!
<kbmonkey> ;P
<Kilos> oh you shave already?
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> you 30 lready?
<Kilos> already too
<inetpro> <kbmonkey> yes but amr sounds like you're listening through a tin can attached to a string with the song playing over a cracked landline from the other end while a bunch of cats try attack he string
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I may be old enough to know better, but still young enough not to care! 
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> oh wait... i have to go take my medicine...
<Kilos> peer at work again
<Kilos> we gotta find and kill him
<kbmonkey> now where did I put my walking stick...
<Kilos> lol how old are you?
<Kilos> i still dont use a walking stick
<Kilos> but should use a neck brace methinks
<kbmonkey> im twen... no wait, thirty? yes i think that is the one
<inetpro> Kilos: Unity-2D 5.4 landed in Ubuntu 12.04 with redesigned buttons and new features  http://iloveubuntu.net/unity-2d-54-landed-ubuntu-1204-redesigned-buttons-and-new-features
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sounds good inetpro but all that downloading? whew
<Kilos> you know i loved moving up with the new releases
<Kilos> i think i have a wireless card in here. funny plug on the back
<Kilos> if it is and i can make an antennae maybe i can find a wireless connection somewhere in the area
<Kilos> whats the command for what hardware is inthe pc?
<Kilos> ls something
<Tonberry> lspci
<Tonberry> and lsusb
<Kilos> ty Tonberry 
<Tonberry> should cover most of it
<Kilos> oh its an ethernet thing
<Kilos> 00:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<Kilos> oh no thats whats in the software
<Kilos> \o/
<Kilos> how far can ethernet see
<kbmonkey> thats the network card
<inetpro> ethernet is for cable networks
<inetpro> or rather wired
<Kilos> what does it do and must it be cable connected or what
<kbmonkey> ah Mr Leonard Cohen, we meet again
<Tonberry> as unintuitive as that sounds...
<kbmonkey> it does the same as your wireless, but with wires :D
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously that also means that you could have another wireless device which you could connect to through that port by means of using a wired cable
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> wireless port through a wired cable?
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: get a wireless 3g router and plug into the pc via this port
<Kilos> you mean like a modem
<Kilos> ah router goodie
<inetpro> Kilos: or a LAN 
<Kilos> but thats still feeding vodacom?
<inetpro> Kilos: sadly you are unlikely to get away from that any time soon
<Kilos> i ot that old nokia 9300 and it shows nothing in a wireless search or must but give it what to look for
<inetpro> Kilos: but perhaps it is time to go to 8ta rather than VC
<Kilos> i have both sims inetpro just 8ta uses the mtn tower here thats not 3g
<Kilos> works for mail and irc but slow to download
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> but i used gprs when i started on mtn with the old moto razr fone and went through 9.04 and 910 with it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> memories
<kbmonkey> hey sure beats dialup 
<Kilos> think it took 9 hours to update 9.10
<Kilos> upgrade
<Kilos> haha i have had some fun here
<kbmonkey> wow
<kbmonkey> somehow I think we were more productive in days without internet
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess I no understand now why the 10g option is not on your list of priorities
<Kilos> cash inetpro 
<kbmonkey> ha ha, my fortune says: when the shit hits the fan, keep your mouth shut.
<Kilos> would have many distros here if not for that
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> and pinch your nose
<kbmonkey> we seriously need a large, intra network between regions 
<kbmonkey> strictly open source
<kbmonkey> we need our own internet. telecoms be damned
<Kilos> its expensive to put up towers and all the equipment
<Kilos> ask the wireless guys
<Kilos> pta has a large wireless community
<Kilos> think it reaches to rustenburg or near
<Kilos> ptawug
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just R199 per month
<Kilos> but no internet connection
<Kilos> just?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ok ok
<Kilos> you forget im a squatter
<inetpro> sad that they can not give you half of the 10g for just R100
<Kilos> maybe i need to toi toi  some
<inetpro> or 1/4 for R50
<Kilos> yeah they all go for the bigger guys
<inetpro> even 2.5GB would be more than enough for the average person
<Kilos> all the providers give better prices on the big bundles while 95% of the country cant only afford little ones
<Kilos> 2.5g is plenty
<Kilos> inetpro, you use mobile connection
<Kilos> have you looked at debdelta
<Kilos> saves half of updates and upgrades downloads
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debdelta
<Kilos> night guys, thanks for a lekker evening
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> ah he's gone:(
#ubuntu-za 2012-02-19
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> well hello kbmonkey 2 days inna row
<Kilos> hi all
<kbmonkey> well hello Kilos 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey
<psydroid> hi all
<kbmonkey> and psydroid 
<kbmonkey> who here uses irssi?
<psydroid> I use irssi on my computers
<kbmonkey> do you use some notifier on mentions psydroid ?
<kbmonkey> I call notify-send, but would like something else
<psydroid> kbmonkey, not really apart from seeing that I've been highlighted in some channel
<kbmonkey> okay :)
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
 * Kilos learning
<kbmonkey> it should then help if I change my irssi colors to match
<psydroid> that's one of the reasons I like irssi, it's pretty non-intrusive and just runs in a terminal window on my desktop
<psydroid> maybe, but I've never used notify-help or anything, I don't even know what it is
<kbmonkey> when I work I minimize the client. Sometimes it's useful to get a popup if someone says my name
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> popups work lekker
<kbmonkey> but they're not persistent.
<Kilos> i get them from xchat and pidgin
<Kilos> aw i got no man command
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> didnt see you 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<drubin> Maaz: tell Kilos I will try but might not make it sadly
<Maaz> drubin: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hi drubin is it work keeping you so busy
<Kilos> or are you love struck
<Kilos> hmm who to ask
<Kilos> what will this command do if one is in the folder with a copy of ones archives
<Kilos>      /dpkg -i *.deb/
<Kilos> sigh without spaces it interacts with dreenode
<Kilos> freenode too
<kbmonkey> hi
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> you think that will install all debs
<Kilos> the -i i see makes it interactive but what will the rest do
<kbmonkey> -i installs?
<Kilos> i dunno, was given it in a mail
<kbmonkey> dpkg --help
<Kilos> i know thats the package manager
<Kilos> i was wondering if that command would tell it to install everything in that folder
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> i thought cli/terminal opened on its own , didnt know it can open in an actual folder
<Kilos> dont lol man
<Kilos> all of this is scrambling my brain
<Kilos> been through sec 102 ans 104 and got really scrambled
<Kilos> will need to go through 10 times 
<kbmonkey> what do you mean, 'opened on its own'?
<kbmonkey> dpkg --help will tell you what the -i means. its a synonym for --install
<Kilos> as apart from what you looking at because if i open a cache i get a window and then terminal opens another one
<Kilos> ok and that * means all files doesnt it
<Kilos> so everything*.deb?
<Kilos> or must you still do one at a time
<kbmonkey> hello?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> ah online. okay.net is wonky.
<kbmonkey> *is a wildcard
<Kilos> dunno what that means kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> it replaces words, of any length or characters
<Kilos> in dos *.* was all files and folders
<kbmonkey> yes, same thing :)
<Kilos> so that command will install everything?
<Kilos> too good to be true
<Kilos> surely it wont install that whole 2g folder
<kbmonkey> indeed it will
<Kilos> wow
 * Kilos respect for linux trebles
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> ok one more, just to be sure, external showing perfectly now again, is it wise to run fsck -f /dev/sdb1 just to see if there is any error
<kbmonkey> sure, i think you have to unmount the external first though
<kbmonkey> im not sure
<Kilos> at least nico is happy again
<Kilos> ya must umount in cli
<Kilos> cant do it from gui
<kbmonkey> hi dLimit 
<kbmonkey> unmount is unmount, from gui or cli
<Kilos> it warns you if you dont umount you WILL cause damage
<Kilos> no man
<kbmonkey> remember in linux, the gui runs on top of everything. unlike windows. so anything you do in gui, you can do in cli, and more ;D
<kbmonkey> fsck is for ext filesystem types
<Kilos> when i plugin ext it shows the drive and right click says safely remove no unmount
<Kilos> there is no unmount
<kbmonkey> umount /media/[tab-complete-your-disk]
<Kilos> sudo umount /media/backup works though
<kbmonkey> you have mastered it Kilos. my work here is done
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i drive you mad hey. keep you from other work
<Kilos> im grateful for every bit of help my friend
<Kilos> i go do a clean install on 6g and check that command
<Kilos> be good
<Kilos> later all
<kbmonkey> hehe
<WOLFEYES> afternoon all
<Squirm> good afternoon
<WOLFEYES> heya Squirm 
<WOLFEYES> wow is that the time already
<WOLFEYES> time flies when you resting
<kbmonkey> hi Squirm 
<kbmonkey> and wolf
<kbmonkey> why is your name in captial letters WOLFEYES ?
<WOLFEYES> because I have always had it like that. It isn't shouting because I am not talking my name. I keep it that way for every place I chat in kbmonkey.
<kbmonkey> okay :)
<kbmonkey> do you or have you used accounting software like pastel or the like?
<kbmonkey> I find it funny that some software that requires caps-lock to be on
<WOLFEYES> some of our programs we use for work links to VIP and pastel and the like, haven't VIP seems more user friendly.
<WOLFEYES> In certain things in our software caps is put on permanently.
<WOLFEYES> I am undecided as to use centos or ubuntu-server as my dual o/s for the studies.
<kbmonkey> that is weird. I used to build systems for a living, there is no technical reason for caps.
<WOLFEYES> oh nice...
<WOLFEYES> When you say build you physically code them?
<kbmonkey> ubuntu server is headless, it does not have a X UI by default. CentOS uses Gnome by default
<kbmonkey> yes, used to code them
<WOLFEYES> If I may ask, why did you stop?
<kbmonkey> you wont believe how shoddy pastel and quickbooks really are. i fished a good severe bugs out their system. ha ha.
<WOLFEYES> lol
<kbmonkey> it was windows systems. i had enough of windows systems, before it was too late ;)
<WOLFEYES> We have quickbooks at work.
<WOLFEYES> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> in war, you have to choose your side, no? ;)
<WOLFEYES> Hence me wanting to do the course.
<WOLFEYES> I wanted to do it before I ever told kilo's about it, just never got to a point of being able to do anything.
<kbmonkey> when you look at a report in qb, and zoom to 0%, the entire system goes down. no questions asked. boom.
<WOLFEYES> lol
 * WOLFEYES makes notes
<kbmonkey> so you can do related work. good idea.
<WOLFEYES> I will try it tomorrow if I remember.
<WOLFEYES> What language do you or did you code in kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> we used various WOLFEYES 
<kbmonkey> from c to vb to .net to asp
 * Squirm looks at the last 3 and hides
<WOLFEYES> lol
<kbmonkey> yes, run far far away! ha ha
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> anyways, off for supper. cheers
<WOLFEYES> lol
<WOLFEYES> cheers Squirm 
 * WOLFEYES mummbles
<WOLFEYES> am I still logged in here?
<WOLFEYES> mmmm
<WOLFEYES> bbl
<Kilos> good evening all
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> hi the fly
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> do we have an agenda for our meeting tomorrow yet?
<Kilos> dunno ask kbmonkey 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> we should get more organised
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro 
<kbmonkey> any suggestions for our agenda?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I started a blank template at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20120220#Agenda
<inetpro> feel free to modify as you see fit
<kbmonkey> thanks
<inetpro> I guess a we should start thinking about organising Release Parties
<kbmonkey> tomorrow I go scout some venues, an ubuntu hour in pmb me thinks
<kbmonkey> oh the ubuntu wiki changed
<kbmonkey> they removed that meeting section and its a wiki now.
<kbmonkey> I approve
<inetpro> kbmonkey: what changed?
<inetpro> we've been having it
<inetpro> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings
<kbmonkey> it had this agenda creation page
<kbmonkey> it was a bit cumbersome and buggy 
<inetpro> hmm... I think it's still there as well
<kbmonkey> it is? i can't find the 'meetings' link
<kbmonkey> not the wiki meeting page, there was a seperate meeting section
<inetpro> but we've had this wiki page for a long time, much better for organising stuff
<kbmonkey> yes, this was there for ever. but there was another page as well
<kbmonkey> agreed :)
<kbmonkey> oooh, hang on
<kbmonkey> its still there, the last one was http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/331/detail/
<kbmonkey> its loco.ubuntu.com
<kbmonkey> :p
<inetpro> yep, that's the one
<inetpro> I suggest just linking to our meeting page
<inetpro> on the wiki
<kbmonkey> gaarg its so buggy :(
<kbmonkey> I guess in keeping to the usual, I made a meeting page on loco
<kbmonkey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/353/detail/
 * Kilos would like to hear that sound
<kbmonkey> I prefer the wiki, but ubuntu uses the loco pages to determine our involvement level
<tumbleweed> the loco pages are certainly useful
<kbmonkey> adding meeting times does not work with keyboard entyr. lol
<tumbleweed> hopefully we have more to show, come re-approval time, than a bunch of meetings in loco.u.c :)
<tumbleweed> there should be blog posts about awesome events, new ubuntu members in the team, etc.
<tumbleweed> hopefully we don't do what we do, just to stay approved :)
<kbmonkey> :]
<kbmonkey> i like the wiki because, well it just works :D
<inetpro> and anybody can update
<tumbleweed> surely all ubuntu-za members can create events on loc.u.c ?
<inetpro> I guess our representatives can add whatever is needed on the official pages
<tumbleweed> oh, you talking about the agenda feature?
<tumbleweed> it looks like I cn edit anything about the meeting
<tumbleweed> btw, someone has been working on awesome new meeting features for the bot. Probably a little while before we get them, though https://code.launchpad.net/~xavier-antoviaque/ibid/meetingagenda-931774/+merge/93247
<inetpro> other teams also use the wiki as well as the loco pages, eg, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<tumbleweed> yeah, agenda items on the wiki makes more sense to me :)
<inetpro> kbmonkey: can I add the following under Meeting Info: Our meetings are held for about 90 minutes once a month in our IRC channel, #ubuntu-za on freenode. All interested people are welcome to join us. 
<tumbleweed> Subscribe to the mailing list to receive meeting announcements
<kbmonkey> please inetpro :)
<inetpro> what should I add there?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: you were on the right track
<inetpro> on top of that from tumbleweed
<kbmonkey> use the wiki, we can update the loco page to match
<kbmonkey> after the meeting
<kbmonkey> or before
<inetpro> I just want to add some stuffs to make it more more professional 
<kbmonkey> say, does anyone know, in bash, how I can get the first word in a string?
<inetpro> especially so one can send a link to somebody who has never been to a meeting
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: cut -f1
<tumbleweed> err -d' ' -f1
<kbmonkey> we usually refer people to ubuntu-za.org, it links to our mailing list and irc
<kbmonkey> and the wiki too
<kbmonkey> oh yes, cut :P thanks a mil tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> or if it's in a variable, you can do echo ${VARIABLENAME% *}
<inetpro> kbmonkey, tumbleweed: that is not really bash though :-)
<tumbleweed> ^ that's bash :)
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> you win 
<kbmonkey> it's for a shell script
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: that's a bash-only feature, you can't use it if the script is run under sh
<inetpro> you guys think 90 minutes is enough for our meetings?
<kbmonkey> so cut would be the more portable option
<kbmonkey> I usually bank on an hour meeting
<kbmonkey> it usually lasts just over that 
<tumbleweed> bash is available pretty much anywhere, just remember to use #!/bin/bash not #!/bin/sh
<tumbleweed> oh, what am I saying, that's not a bash-only feature
 * tumbleweed is being an idiot
<kbmonkey> I'll go with cut this time
<Kilos> maybe 90 mins or till meet concludes
<tumbleweed> approx 90 mins
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and first thing on the agenda is feedback on last meet discussions/decisions
<Kilos> kbmonkey, and add plans to order cds as soon as they are available
<Kilos> what is actually on the dvd's guys
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i cant go see the links and things so try member
<kbmonkey> understand
<Kilos> feedback on lpi must be in plus the new site etc
<Kilos> and maybe that its linux-studies and odds of doing python right after look good
<Kilos> led by our resident python mage
<Kilos> mages
<Kilos> dunno how many we got
<tumbleweed> magi :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tumbleweed, are you gonna join us at linux-studies
<Kilos> so far its me with all the questions
<tumbleweed> sorry, overcommitted as it is
<Kilos> aw
<kbmonkey> i added those Kilos 
<Kilos> great
<kbmonkey> yup :)
<kbmonkey> im using irssi now
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> we also need somebody to pick up on Team Reports again
<Kilos> ill stay with xchat and 9 workspaces
<inetpro> something that maiatoday used to do very effectively
<tumbleweed> that should usually be part of the chairman's job after the meeting
<tumbleweed> (or whoever does the minutes)
<kbmonkey> okay I'll get the lowdown on how those are done
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you still got control of Maaz ?
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> wow I sure do like bash scripting
<kbmonkey> so much of power
<Kilos> so much power
<kbmonkey> ah thanks for that teamreports item tumble
<Kilos> i think
<Tonberry> so much mischief 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports
<Kilos> hey Tonberry you will be at the meet tomorrow night hey?
<Tonberry> doubt it
 * superfly actually does most of his scripting in Python these days
<Tonberry> for the millionth time sulug scheduled a beer evening at the same time as the ubuntu-za meeting
<tumbleweed> superfly: did you see my ping re DB size on soda
<tumbleweed> superfly: btw, we have to migrate soda to a new VM real soon
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, I did... haven't had a chance to carry on the cleanup
<tumbleweed> (it's running on debian lenny, which is already out of support. Frogfoot/me were dragging our feet in the migration)
<superfly> lemme get some more done now while I wait for other things
<tumbleweed> hopefully the new VM will have more disk space :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, maybe we can discuss ways to get more new peeps to here
<Kilos> there are some clever brains out there
<Kilos> like in our lists
<Kilos> and dont forget the extra you were gonna supply with cd's
<Kilos> cant remember what it was
<Kilos> a printed guide with each cd?
<Kilos> oh and psydroid is part of us now
<Kilos> inetpro, did you see that command to install a whole archives copy
 * psydroid is unfortunately too busy with (uni) work to even read the guide :/
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<kbmonkey> Tonberry: it is? sorry I never heard of the clash before now
<Kilos> i tried it and it starts at acpi
<Kilos> installs everything
<Tonberry> we usually dont say anything
<Kilos> till your external crashes
<kbmonkey> not sure about a guid Kilos, bringing a friend to a party?
<Kilos> maybe a bit on how to get here for noobs
<Tonberry> maybe someone will bring some internet
<kbmonkey> is there wifi at the pub? :)
<Tonberry> don't think os
<Tonberry> so*
<Tonberry> but maybe we can find enough 3g bandwidth for irc
<Kilos> oh wasnt it about things like doing updates for new peeps
<Kilos> im sure there are lots of noobs who install but dunno about how to connect to internet or that updates are important
<Kilos> at least if there is something on how to get here then whoever is here can advise them
<kbmonkey> we have to sort that clash out Tonberry, could use the bodies at the meet, and sure you could use the beer!
<Kilos> i think there are peeps that try ubuntu but give up because of lack of guidance
<Kilos> Tonberry, is beer that important
<Tonberry> if organized in advance then yes
<kbmonkey> beer is a staple food group
<kbmonkey> what time does that start Tonberry ?
<Kilos> you will end up with a pot belly when you are older
<kbmonkey> we cant change now, but fyi
<Tonberry> 19:00
<Tonberry> wonder how much data i have left on 3g
<Tonberry> could take a netbook along
<Tonberry> wouldnt be the first time
<Kilos> kbmonkey, in future make meets on a wednesday or something
<kbmonkey> we can census it for the next meet or two
<kbmonkey> ill add it
<Kilos> and whats with guys like william walter kinghorn. why arent they here
<Kilos> are lists guys antisocial?
<kbmonkey> many peeps don't take to irc
<Kilos> inetpro, here is that command
<Kilos>   /dpkg -i *.deb/
<kbmonkey> i was on ubuntu forums and the list for a good while before irc
<Kilos> took me a while to work it out
<kbmonkey> if we give it a friendly face...
<Kilos> irc is more personal i think
<kbmonkey> a photo collage? lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe nico will come here and we can teach him to use Maaz to google for him
<kbmonkey> live chat == time commitment; emails == reply in due time
<kbmonkey> maaz's google-fu has alot to be desired for
<Kilos> he always gives the 3 or 4 most relevant links
<Kilos> if one asks the right questions
<kbmonkey> it's a nice idea
<kbmonkey> but bots that return search results is bad form
<Kilos> Maaz, google kbmonkey
<Maaz> Kilos: "keyboard monkey" http://log.darknet.co.za/ :: "LQ Choice Awards for 2009 « keyboard monkey" http://kbmonkey.wordpress.com/2010/02/10/lq-choice-awards-for-2009/ :: "My Portable DJ Netbook « keyboard monkey" http://kbmonkey.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/my-portable-dj-netbook/ :: "CB Wallpapers (Page 1) - Artwork & Screenshots - CrunchBang Linux ..." http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/14002/cb-wallpapers/ :: "[howto] Click the mouse
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> hey that's me
<kbmonkey> it does work!
<Kilos> see maaz is clever
<Kilos> dunno if he can find the rest
<Kilos> Maaz, google tumbleweed
<Maaz> Kilos: "Tumbleweed Tiny House Company" http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/ :: "Tumbleweed Tex Mex Grill & Margarita Bar - Index" http://tumbleweedrestaurants.com/ :: "Tumbleweed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumbleweed :: "Tumbleweed Dancehall & Concert Hall" http://calffry.com/ :: "Tumbleweed Center for Youth Development" http://www.tumbleweed.org/ :: "Tumbleweed Dancehall & Concert Hall - College Days" http
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm.. I wonder about that command
<tumbleweed> whew I didn't come up
<kbmonkey> fail
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hey tumbleweed can I have 2 large tex mex steaks and a beer please :D
<inetpro> not so sure whether that is such a good idea
<kbmonkey> it adds a lot of cruft to a channel IMHO
<kbmonkey> dangerous
<Kilos> inetpro, you gotta add in where to find your archive folder then it works
<inetpro> Kilos: sure it will work, but is it a good idea?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, thats why there is pming
<kbmonkey> brb. reloading scripts...
<Kilos> i dont know inetpro maybe one can modify it to use apt-get
<inetpro> Kilos: apt-get uses dpkg in the background
<Kilos> i dunno if dpkg works better than apt-get
<Kilos> do they both look at dependancies inetpro 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wb
<Kilos> i dont know dpkg
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm way to tired to get into those details now
<kbmonkey> you know you a geek, whenon your study break, you write some bash and perl scripts
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> making a custom notifier for my irssi and conky
<Kilos> yeah its late
<Kilos> time for ballies to kip
<kbmonkey> gn oom. don't forget your walking stick 
 * kbmonkey covers and ducks
<Kilos> hehe cheeky brat
<kbmonkey> dont worry I'm not far off!
<Kilos> goodnight all of you. sleep tight. see you morrow
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you got a long way to go
<Kilos> half my age
<Kilos> whew what a pleasure
<Kilos> toods all
<kbmonkey> ah he's gone
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-11
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<magespawn> good monday all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> not much magespawn and there
<magespawn> same old, same old
<magespawn> it was very hot here yesterday, and looks like to day is going to another scorcher
<Kilos> hmm... that place can cook
<Kilos> lo ludo jrgns 
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro 
<superfly> morning Kilos, magespawn, Squirm
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Squirm> hello jrgns magespawn superfly 
<magespawn> hey Squirm superfly jrgns
<superfly> aloha
<jrgns> hello Squirm magespawn :)
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, and others
<deegee_1> good morning everyone
<Kilos> yo deegee_1 
<deegee_1> yo yo yo Kilos ... whadup bro?
<Kilos> all good here ty. purged vbox till i get a faster pc
<Kilos> but it worked slowly with 12.04 xp and 10.10
<deegee_1> ok, at least you got a hand on how it works
<Kilos> yes ty
<deegee_1> np
<Kilos> now working on ians pc that dont even boot to bios
<Kilos> morning Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit met jou
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> goed dankie Vince-0 
<Kilos> Blonde walks into a store and tells the sales person they need curtains for their computer. The sales person replies," Why would you want that?" The blonde says," Duuuuh, cause it has windows."
<Kilos> yo staticrat 
<staticrat> good morning everyone, hey kilos
<staticrat> been playing with arp-scan
<staticrat> does anyone know how to output the results in txt?
<Kilos> what is arp-scan
<Kilos> scanner stuff
<staticrat> its a ip scanner 
<Kilos> ah
<staticrat> using sudo arp-scan ip:mask
<staticrat> would like to save the results in a txt file
<staticrat> Maaz, google arp-scan save to txt file
<Maaz> staticrat: "Arp-scan help output - NTA-Wiki" http://www.nta-monitor.com/wiki/index.php/Arp-scan_help_output :: "Arp-scan User Guide - NTA-Wiki" http://www.nta-monitor.com/wiki/index.php/Arp-scan_User_Guide :: "arp-scan(1): ARP scanner - Linux man page" http://linux.die.net/man/1/arp-scan :: "Ubuntu Manpage: get-oui - Fetch the arp-scan OUI file from the IEEE ..."
<Maaz> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/get-oui.1.html :: "Ubuntu Manpage: get-ia…
<Vince-0> Beware of Bid-or-buy and check out the seller properly before handing over payment. My friend bought an appendage enlarger and they sent him a magnifying glass with instructions to not use in direct sunlight
<staticrat> maaz jou results is weak
<Maaz> staticrat: Got it
<Kilos> how do you see the file now
<Kilos> or isnt it saved at all
<staticrat> lol....dont find a doc to save results directly to txt file
<staticrat> but apparently you can copy and paste in a terminal window
<staticrat> so copy results and paste in gedit :)
<Kilos> ya but save to desktop as is then look for something to open it with
<Kilos> you want to edit it?
<magespawn> staticrat you should be able to pipe the output to a text file
<staticrat> hi magespawn , how?
<staticrat> it would be easier to run a command and save the results to txt for later review
<magespawn> not too sure hold on a sec
<staticrat> thx
<Kilos> it will be a command to pipe it
<Kilos> that upright thing
<staticrat> Ok i'm still slow kilos...define "pipe it"?
<Kilos> | thats a pipe methinks
<Kilos> bits of command before and after
<Kilos> the pipe sends it to where you want it
<staticrat> oh ok
<magespawn> like so i think "sudo arp-scan ip:mask > myfilename.txt"
<Kilos> very clever linux is
<staticrat> i will test quickly magespawn thx
<magespawn> Kilos i think that pipe is for taking the results of one command and putting the into another command but i stand to be corrected on that
<Kilos> you too clever today magespawn 
<Kilos> yes i remember something with grep\
<magespawn> brain is on fire 
<magespawn> maybe because of hluhluwe temps more than anything else
<staticrat> wicked thx magespawn that did the trick
<staticrat> now we all know how 
<magespawn> also i thinnk if do this "sudo arp-scan ip:mask >> myfilename.txt" it add the output to the file already there
<staticrat> nice
<magespawn> note the double greater/less than
<magespawn> gotta go out later all
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<inetpro> magespawn: that is not a pipe
<inetpro> that is called redirection
<inetpro> redirecting output to a file rather than stdout 
<inetpro> and even Windows has that
<staticrat> uh man windows!!!
<staticrat> so got the txt file but guess what
<staticrat> now windows cannot read it
<staticrat> scratch that
 * staticrat thinks he forgetting how to use a windows pc
<Kilos> lol
<staticrat> wait I got another one 
<staticrat> so do you think it is possible to save the results from arp-scan to csv?
<staticrat> would make it easy to import into excel :)
 * staticrat just typing his thoughts to get into the habit of documenting
<staticrat> also asking Q then finding the results me self i.e. sudo arp-scan ip:mask > filename.csv does the same as txt
<staticrat> so I now have my results in csv format
<staticrat> kilos, will output results to a specified file always be saved to default dir /home?
<staticrat> when using terminal?
<Kilos> normally unless you tell it otherwise
<Kilos> but easy to find in home
<staticrat> cool
<staticrat> I have to say I am really starting to like working with ubuntu
<Kilos> thats good
<staticrat> and that lpi manual help allot
<Kilos> yeah lotsa info there
<Kilos> too much for me
<staticrat> lol
<staticrat> at least I found a place where I can ask Q when I get stuck..../me thanks everyone here
<Kilos> thats why we are here. all ubuntu help is gladly give
<Kilos> given too
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> Kilos: which desktop environment are you using right now? i've heard of more people moving to cinnamon
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> im using unity and kde charl_ 
<Kilos> they are too scared to accept the challenge
<Kilos> both are actually lekker once you get used to them
<staticrat> ok so I am still on arp-scan ..... I see that it does not display every connected device to my network when running the following command:
<staticrat> arp-scan ip:mask or arp-scan --interface=eth0 192.168.1.0/24
<staticrat> my dhcp is set to provide IP's from .100-254 but arp-scan only picks up 25 pc's on the network
<staticrat> there about 40 missing
<Kilos> ouch
<staticrat> yip weird, angry IP scanner collects all data I am looking for
<staticrat> this is just for learning exercise to use arp-scan
<Kilos> are those other 40 switched on or they loafing
<staticrat> lol they on at most there should be 5 devices not showing 
<Kilos> not the firewalls blocking you?
<Kilos> you on sucks hey
<Kilos> try with ubuntu
<Kilos> http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/ip-and-port-scanning-using-nmap-network-mapper-in-ubuntu/
<staticrat> should not be since the firewall also gets listed on the results and I am scanning from behind the fwl
<staticrat> I am scanning from ubuntu
<staticrat> will check out nmap
<staticrat> Kilos, ty this nmap works a bit better for me 
<staticrat> now to play with the various commands
 * staticrat puts on his thinking cap
<Kilos> np. one needs to look through whats available and choose the one you find easiest
<Kilos> dont forget man pages hey
<staticrat> oh ya I forgot about that....lol
<Kilos> or maybe there is even a user guide one can download
<Kilos> inetpro, wen jy?
<inetpro> Kilos: met wat?
<Kilos> met wat jy doen man
<Kilos> soek jy weer my epos addy
<Kilos> i cant ask if youre winning the comrades if you are running the 2 oceans
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not in a race here
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ya ya
<Kilos> winning=accomplishing what you set out to do
<Kilos> regardless of what it might be
<inetpro> Kilos: oh that, I won that race long ago
<Kilos> hehe twit
<Kilos> wow satan was too much for him even
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> these popups one can read mess your head sometimes
<inetpro> Kilos: ai, you talking about the pope resigning?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> wrong channel to talk about religion and politics
<Kilos> yip i said oops
<inetpro> lol
<staticrat> quit
<inetpro> if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen
<inetpro> baie warm in Pretoria
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> maybe I should move some place else
<Kilos> clouds seemj to be building up to the south
<Kilos> all over actually
<Kilos> do your rain dance quick before they blow away
 * Squirm pops in
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> Maaz tell staticrat backtrack 5 r3 http://www.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack/backtrack-5-r3-released/
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell staticrat on freenode
<kbmonkey> greets
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> storm hier inetpro 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<kbmonkey> good to hear you getting some rain, Kilos 
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<Kilos> yeah but 2 drops so far. lets hope there are buckets more
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> its going to come down here soon
<Kilos> and the pro will get wet on his bicycle
<Kilos> strong wind though, maybe it will blow past
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> hows you kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> fine lad, and yourself?
<Kilos> goodish ty
<kbmonkey> i am looking at that sakis3g you told me about long ago
<Kilos> it works when nothing else does
<kbmonkey> i hope so :]
<Kilos> Trixar_za, is involved in it if im not mistaken
<Kilos> my prob was getting online to download the script
<Kilos> had to use cell as modem
<Trixar_za> Well, I altered it a bit and added 8ta to it
<Kilos> good man Trixar_za 
<Kilos> works fine here when i battle
<Trixar_za> http://brenton.nom.za/sakis3g.gz if memory serves
<Trixar_za> and I'm using my nom.za domain because I lose it if I don't use it enough
<Trixar_za> :P
<kbmonkey> ah thanks Trixar_za, since i am on 8ta. I found it on a sourceforge page
<kbmonkey> okay i need to swap my sim out the phone into the dongle. brb.
<Squirm> Kilos: big storm here
<Kilos> here too Squirm and even raining
<Squirm> it hailed
<Squirm> lots of lightning
<Squirm> now just pretty heavy rain
<Kilos> hailed is solid nitrogen
<Kilos> good for plants that arent crushed
<Kilos> s/hailed/hail
<magespawn> later all home time now
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Squirm> well the lightning certainly hasn't gone
<Squirm> bye magespawn 
<superfly> hahaha 
<superfly> "good for the plants that aren't crushed"
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> it works, thanks Kilos and Trixar_za !
<Trixar_za> Nice
<kbmonkey> question: what device does it map to?
<Kilos> it is good hey only you cant see the signal in nm
<Trixar_za> You may want to configure a sakis3g.conf file to automate some of the process :P
<kbmonkey> great, I'll edit the .conf
<Kilos> didnt you tick add optional
<Kilos> then you see it works on the modem
<kbmonkey> I did not see that optional setting Kilos 
<Kilos> right in the beginning
<Kilos> you can um
<kbmonkey> ah, its ttyHS3
<Kilos> switch modem and more
<kbmonkey> funny how wvdial did not detect it
<Kilos> lol what OS you using that dont see modem
<Kilos> my 12.04 was like that but got it figured now
<Trixar_za> It needs to be in /etc - It's one of it's weird things
<Kilos> even gppp didnt work
<kbmonkey> I think that it is kernel related Kilos 
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Oh great, it's site is down
<Trixar_za> lol
<kbmonkey> yes, I found it on a sourceforge page instead
<kbmonkey> via the raspberrypi forums
<Kilos> found day before yesterday that installing os , rebooting then only plugin in the modem works
<Kilos> i actually left you a message Trixar_za , few days ago. had to use cell and sakis was down
<kbmonkey> now to try add it to my vnstat so I can track my data usage...
<kbmonkey> cos thats why I use the phone, to see my data diminish 
<Trixar_za> Just track ppp0
<kbmonkey> alright, it looks like ppp0 is it. thanks everyone!
<Trixar_za> should work fine with vnstat
<Trixar_za> I use vnstat myself :P
<kbmonkey> love it
<kbmonkey> now I don't need to install network manager. yipee
<Trixar_za> http://snipurl.com/sakis3g
<Trixar_za> should give you a rough idea
<Trixar_za> that goes in the /etc/sakis3g.conf file
<Trixar_za> :p
<Trixar_za> sakis3g does have it's own man file built in
<Trixar_za> but it's a pain to work through
<kbmonkey> I'll use that Trixar_za 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, dont forget meet on the 18th
<Trixar_za> Those are the only three I need to be able to use the command sakis3g connect
<Trixar_za> Which automatically connects without asking questions (except to become root)
<Trixar_za> running sudo ./sakis3g connect fixes that root issue
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> wow and you tell us now. i been going the hard way everytime
<Kilos> and now you tell when nm is working kiff
<kbmonkey> one could put the sakis3g script in /usr/bin or /opt/, and add a visudo line so user can run it as root without a password prompt
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> Which I have done :P
<kbmonkey> :)
<Trixar_za> Actually, there is sakis3g connect, sakis3g disconnect
<Trixar_za> and sakis3g toggle
<Trixar_za> which does either of the two depending on if you're connected or not
<Trixar_za> start and stop works too
<Trixar_za> see sakis3g --help for the complete list
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> actually its a great little tool
<Trixar_za> It's a shame about it's creator not caring about it anymore
<Trixar_za> First the forums for it died and now the site
<Trixar_za> But it is approaching 3 years of being out of date
<Trixar_za> Even my mod is only keeping back some of the tide against it
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> doesnt matter if it works and is online
<Trixar_za> Mind you, mine has a more up to date device database
<kbmonkey> well it seems like the arch people still use it
<Trixar_za> They would
<Trixar_za> But the options for 3G are growing
<Kilos> been offline for a week or more
<Trixar_za> connman is another alternative
<Kilos> yeah even 4g now whatever that is
<Trixar_za> to network manager that is
<Kilos> ah thanks thats good to know too
<kbmonkey> yes that is good to know
<kbmonkey> since I don't use tray icons, I opt for apps that don't rely on that
<Kilos> i musta done about 20 installs in total with 12.04 and kde before i got them working
<kbmonkey> you are still on 12.04 Kilos?
<kbmonkey> because I copied all the 12.04 repos from william this weekend. 
<kbmonkey> I thought it be nice to get those to you, somehow
<kbmonkey> about 100GB
<Kilos> yes kbmonkey tried 12.10 and didnt fancy it much with the fading windows and stuff
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> do they do postage COD
<Kilos> there was that game too
<Kilos> and another thing
<Kilos> oh ya your os
<kbmonkey> on sapo? hmm, I feel a carrier pidgeon with a usb stick will be safer. he he
<Kilos> if they accept the postage being paid here then you can post them to me please
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I just need to find media to put it on
<Kilos> 100g is lots
<kbmonkey> yup
<kbmonkey> someone asked why the locos nearer to you don't help you copy the repos
<kbmonkey> I do not know if you asked them though
<Kilos> there is so much in repos one never uses but how to decide what to remove is a job
<Kilos> inetpro, klaar meer as 10mm
<Kilos> het jy nat gekry
<kbmonkey> going offline to setup saki to be easier...
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's droog by die huis dankie
<inetpro> en nog niks hier nie
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> so, I stopped it from prompting for the apn username by setting it to blank in the conf. 
<kbmonkey> I realize now I must make dinner and do some chores, so I can't play anymore right now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if you look at the gui version it tells you type in APN_user and APN_ something else too
<Kilos> password maybe
<kbmonkey> I set those in the .conf file, so now it doesn't ask anymore
<Kilos> clever fella
<kbmonkey> they are blank for 8ta. I checked on their site
<kbmonkey> now for the chores. I'll try get back on later, but have some documents to read and lectures to watch.
<kbmonkey> monkeys work never done
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> inetpro, 20mm en klaar nou lyk my
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> looks like apple locking down sandboxing http://www.zdnet.com/apples-new-wave-anti-malware-patent-takes-a-leaf-out-of-qubes-book-7000011118/
<magespawn> you guys have been chatty ne?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> im trying to make a bootable usb with bios upgrade for ians pc whew
<magespawn> can you do that with linux?
<Kilos> found this
<Kilos> http://0sumgain.blogspot.com/2009/11/updating-motherboard-bios-from-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> too much work to try find a working floppy and then fit it there
<Kilos> thing wont even boot to bios most of the time
<Kilos> im sure it has a virus in
<Kilos> good battery and it starts booting the os then reboots and goes back to bios settings with error messages and all settings gone
<Kilos> hopefully its not the bios chip that packed up
<magespawn> well flashing the bios should clear it, if it does
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<nuvolari> lo magespawn 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> yeah hope so mage. it was quite a fast pc even with 500m ram
<Kilos> 512. now 1.5g
<Kilos> one of them core2 things 2.6g
<magespawn> i wonder if it is possible to replace those chips
<Kilos> na too many tiny pins
<Kilos> solder will run and fuse them
<Kilos> i dont even know which is the bios chip
<magespawn> on much older boards those chips were replaceable
<Kilos> yeah i had some for 486 pcs
<magespawn> usually has something to the effect written on top.
<Kilos> they were pluggable
<Kilos> oh i look and see
<Kilos> here is the mboard http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=827&MenuID=16&LanID=0
<Kilos> worth trying to fix i think
<Kilos> and keeps me outa trouble with superfly 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we hotter than you tomorrow magespawn 34/30°c
<Kilos> im a bit scared though. if you dont get the bios upgrade right you throw the mboard away
 * Squirm can't stand
<Squirm> legs feel like jelly
<Kilos> what you been doing?
<Squirm> :(
<Squirm> 36:52 for the mile
<Squirm> I'm sad now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> hah Kilos i'll give real day time dates
<Squirm> and I've been playing squash
<Squirm> night
<magespawn> up dates
<Kilos> ?mage
<Kilos> ? magespawn 
<magespawn> real time temp updates on the ground
<Kilos> what you talking about
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ok see ya morrow
<magespawn> mi4 ghost protocol = worlds longest apple advert
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-12
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos morning outoppie
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> Good morning :)
<superfly> ohi magespawn 
<inetpro> Maaz: tell KIlos goeie more Oom
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good morning superfly, magespawn and everyone else
<magespawn> o/ superfly inetpro
<superfly> hi inetpro 
<superfly> eish, it's hot today
<inetpro> superfly: already?
<superfly> this is not mild Gauteng 
<magespawn> looks like Kilos was right
<superfly> magespawn: in what way?
<magespawn> Looks like a mild day here mid thirties
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> wb deegee_1
<inetpro> oh and even Kilos joined us?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<deegee_1> hi all
<deegee_1> inetpro: tnx
<deegee_1> howzit?
<Kilos> morning fellas
<Kilos> that pc of ians with corrupt bios is a drive killer
<Kilos> lucky i only put a 6g drive in
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: what happened?
<Kilos> hihi superfly 
<Kilos> it writes something to the drive that nothing else can see it again
<inetpro> Kilos: you're a poet and you don't even knowit
<Kilos> gparted disk utility etc
<Kilos> lol ya he calls me outoppie
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> so i gotta get a xp drive going to make that bios flash floppy
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos do you remember the alternative to mIRC on the other os?
<Kilos> xchat
<Kilos> xchat works kiff on it
<Kilos> oh mirc is mobile
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> jedirc
<magespawn> there was another like mIRC2 or something
<Kilos> jedirc worked for me but hard work onna fone
<superfly> magespawn: you can also use Quassel on that other OS
<Kilos> jedirc
<magespawn> i am superfly this was for someone else
<superfly> magespawn: Quassel has a "monolithic" version as well, which is everything in one
<magespawn>  ans i seem to recall a version of mIRC that was free/open source
<magespawn> i suggested those too, but i thought i had a mIRC version somewhere
<Kilos> magespawn, your friend wants to come here?
<magespawn> was a discussion last night in ##windows
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> funny place for a geek to be
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i spose one must keep up to date hey
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> just a bit irritating that i cannot find something i am sure i remember
<magespawn> wikipedia looking for money again
<magespawn> https://donate.wikimedia.org/wiki/Special:FundraiserLandingPage?uselang=en&country=ZA&template=Lp-layout-default&appeal-template=Appeal-template-default&appeal=Appeal-default&infobox=Default&form-template=Form-template-default&form-countryspecific=Form-countryspecific-control&utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_source=B13_020100_clrtxt_gold3_nd_enYY&utm_campaign=C13_wpnd_enWW_FR
<Kilos> http://alternativeto.net/software/mirc/
<Kilos> oh isnt that english
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<Kilos> lo vinnie
<Kilos> sounds like a mafia name
<Vince-0> Hii
<Vince-0> na eks n soutie
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> look like i will have to admit defeat on this
<magespawn> looks like i may got confused with xchat
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<Kilos> i dont know mirc magespawn , what is it? not like iirc
<magespawn> mIRC was on of the first popular clients out there, i first used it in 93/94
<Kilos> whew you old hey
<magespawn> 1993 and 1994
<magespawn> just in case there is a misunderstanding there
<Kilos> i only been on irc for 3 years i think
<magespawn> was a lot more on DALnet in those days
<Kilos> since 8.10
<magespawn> i was only using the other os in those days
<Kilos> shame
<magespawn> well started on dos and win 3.11
<Kilos> wow me with dos. then 95
<Kilos> now i gotta go make a bios flash floppy. wbb when its done
<Kilos> look after you all
<Kilos> and greet new customers
<Kilos> toods for now
<Kilos> hey magespawn look  at this. ubuntu has a tool called flashrom
<tumbleweed> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2221/detail/
<tumbleweed> ^ are we going to do a global jam?
<Vince-0> konfyt?
<Vince-0> looks like there might be a house4hack event in Durban on those days - I will suggest a mash-up
<Vince-0> ow, h4h event is the following week
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday jr
<Kilos> jrgns, 
<jrgns> hi all, Kilos, bye all, Kilos!
<Kilos> hi Zarw 
<Kilos> who are you?
 * staticrat waves hello
<Kilos> hi staticrat 
<staticrat> hello kilos, everyone else :)
<staticrat> so it seems that ubuntu fever has set in. I downloaded a app on my phone that teaches you to use the terminal 
<staticrat> and I found this command "webster" that I think would be handy
<staticrat> but it not working :(
<staticrat> tried sudo aptitude install webster .....but says that there is no such package
<staticrat> anyone here know how to get the webster command to work?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> webster?
<Trixar_za> Never heard of it
<Trixar_za> What does it do?
<staticrat> i know been looking on the net for it cant find it
<staticrat> online dictionary from terminal
<Trixar_za> Sounds like a scripted utility
<staticrat> think the app I have where I got this might be dealing with a older version of ubuntu
<Trixar_za> Doesn't Ubuntu have an app for it?
<Kilos> http://voices.yahoo.com/how-add-dictionary-tool-ubuntu-4867690.html
<staticrat> I saw that kilos
<staticrat> was curious about the webster command
<Kilos> if you look in synaptic there are lotsa dict options
<Trixar_za> Let me google a bit
<Kilos> never seen it
<Trixar_za> I'm pretty sure it's a shell or perl script
<staticrat> according to this app you type webster word (word being the one you want to define) and it should return the definitions
<Trixar_za> Nope, no debian package for it using content search
<Trixar_za> Well, there is two 'matches', but it's for scripts/extensions to existing programs
<Trixar_za> surfraw and epic4 in case you're wondering
<staticrat> thx Trixar_za .... wonder where this guy got the command from then or should I then ask how reliable his app is in terms of ubuntu command
<Trixar_za> And yeah, surfraw is a terminal interface for several search engines
<Trixar_za> Searching Ubuntu brings up the same ones
<Trixar_za> surfraw or sdcv is probably the closest you're going to get
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/T/TE/TERJE/webster-2.19_2007.0205
<Trixar_za> found it
<Trixar_za> It's a perl script
<Trixar_za> There's also this one: http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/Z/ZH/ZHOUXIN/mw2.2.1
<Trixar_za> http://www.cpan.org/scripts/ + searching for "webster" ftw
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<staticrat> cool thx Trixar_za 
<tonberryE352> ok so with all the auto disable java stuff going on at the moment how exactly do you get java working in a browser?
<tonberryE352> and now it magically worked...
<tonberryE352> never mind then
<magespawn> Trix[a]r_za: i had a look at the 2nd one you posted in the 4 or 5 th line of the script where the host is listed is it possible to have more than one?
<magespawn> superfly http://xkcd.com/353/
<superfly> magespawn: indeed
 * magespawn spends lunch time doing meaningful things like readin xkcd
<magespawn> http://xkcd.com/364/
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> k
<Trixar_za> magespawn: Probably, but you'd probably have to modify the syntax engine a bit to work with the different sites
<Trixar_za> I don't use perl that often, so you'd have to ask in #perl (also good luck :P)
<magespawn> ty Trixar_za was just wondering, i know nothing about perl
<tumbleweed> Maaz_: define ubuntu
<Maaz_> tumbleweed: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<tumbleweed> aww
<tumbleweed> Maaz_: define fish
<Maaz_> tumbleweed: Crawfish \Craw"fish`\ (kr[add]"f[i^]sh`), Crayfish \Cray"fish`\ (kr[=a]"f[i^]sh`), n.; pl. {-fishes} or {-fish}. [Corrupted fr. OE. crevis, creves, OF. crevice, F. ['e]crevisse, fr. OHG. krebiz crab, G. krebs. See {Crab}. The ending -fish arose from confusion with E. fish.] (Zool.) Any decapod crustacean of the family {Astacid[ae]} (genera {Cambarus}
<Maaz_> and {Cambarus}), resembling the lobster, but smaller, and found in fresh waters. Crawfishe…
<tumbleweed> ^ perfectly good dictionary
<magespawn> not really a fish
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> methinks maaz is sicker tumbleweed 
<Kilos> QA accepts is <reply> maaz is stubborn
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> its raining here
<Kilos> send some
<kbmonkey> I am suddenly very hungry
<tumbleweed> Kilos: naah, his dictionary just doesn't have it
<kbmonkey> need some elvin bread
<Kilos> i told her what to say tumbleweed and she accepted but he wont
<Kilos> anyway tumbleweed QA cant do the spelling thing. and i installed all the dict stuff i could find. what am i missing?
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> why you so quiet here?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> yo Wraz 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-13
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday Tonberry 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos !
<Vince-0> Happy Wednesday
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<smokestorm21> Hi
<Kilos> hi smokestorm21 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<smokestorm21> My friend told me I should say hi (theblazehen)
<Kilos> lol good
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<smokestorm21> I love ubuntu. Although I'm a new user
<Kilos> great. if you need help ask here
<Kilos> basics i try help with. the rest the pros will as and when they get time from busy work schedules
<smokestorm21> I'm using enlightenment, cinnamon and gnome-shell. My taste changes frequently
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im on unity and kde on another drive
<jrgns> Hi Kilos, all
<smokestorm21> Hi jrgns
<smokestorm21> Bye ubuntu-za
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> morning Kilos, jrgns 
<Kilos> 'hi ChanServ 
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> :)
<charl_> how's it going?
<charl_> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl_> good thanks
<charl_> i see maaz also got a tail :)
<charl_> it's becoming a fashion statement here
<Kilos> yeah
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Squirm> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> I am in need
<Squirm> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Squirm> Maaz_: finally, thanks
<Maaz_> Squirm: not at all
<Squirm> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
 * superfly remembers the early days of Linux... switching distros faster than switching underwear
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> power gone. bbl
 * Kilos wonders what that cut was for
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> again. sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: wasn't me, I promise
<Kilos> na was pta electric department
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> luckily ext4 seems to handle power cuts well
<Kilos> would hate to lose this drive
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up Kilos? not much chatting for sure
<Kilos> bad head day and tween rests trying to get old pc working with 98 so i can do the floppy thing
<Kilos> sees a usb stick as floppy D:
<Kilos> stupid thing
<Kilos> then tells you it failed to open it
<Kilos> im so happy i found ubuntu
<Squirm> [14:41:24] .:***:. Buffer Playback...
<Squirm> [14:41:24] .:Kilos:. [14:21:07] im so happy i found ubuntu
<Squirm> [14:41:24] .:***:. Playback Complete.
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> was in the while 20min the power was off
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Kilos: and it's not the filesystem you need to worry about. it's the hardware
<Squirm> so ext4 may be able to handle it, but what about the hdd itself?
<Kilos> yes ive lost a few drives after power cuts Squirm 
<Kilos> but not one since i went to ext4
<Kilos> many when i was on winsucks
<Squirm> personally, I don't think the fs has anything to do with it
<Kilos> i read somewhere that ext4 is more able to handle frequent power cuts
<Kilos> but dont ask me where
<Kilos> yo sakhi lewe jy nog?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> gedink dis jou pc wat hier lurk
<sakhi> yebo Kilos ek lewe nog besig man.
<Kilos> mooi, besig is goed
<sakhi> we lost international connection (flap) for seconds but we back now.
<sakhi> my afrikaans is nie so goed nie ek probeer ;)
<magespawn> Squirm: i think it has to do with file recovery and the writing process when the power fails
<Kilos> oh sorry sakhi 
<Kilos> i forget whose who at times
<sakhi> np
<Kilos> but it seems fine to me
<Squirm> magespawn: but surely you could format that failed drive and it'll be fine again? But for it not to work?
<Kilos> nope Squirm some are dead
<Kilos> i think when the power comes on and it wasnt seated properly it burns a boot sector or something
<Kilos> beyong my understanding but ya
<Squirm> I don't know what format the bootsector is
<Kilos> mbr is machine code methinks. i also dont know what the boot sector is
<magespawn> Squirm: sometimes yes
<magespawn> i think that  tha way fs tells the drive to write affects it when the power goes off
<Kilos> remember one used to have to park drives
<magespawn> yup and with win 95 the os did it for you, i think it was win 95
<Kilos> now i think thats where the prob came in if power cut before parking
<Kilos> dunno how linux handles it
<magespawn> not sure myself
<Kilos> hehe howerver it does a better job
<Kilos> bbl gonna try a unetbootin flash
<magespawn> later all
<charl_> what is this about jozihub, sounds interesting
<charl_> http://jozihub.org/
<superfly> magespawn: ping
<magespawn> superfly pong
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> magespawn, he must be eating
<Kilos> or youve got a short distance pong
<magespawn> hey Kilos  Mezenir 
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> kids take time
<Kilos> hehe yeah
<Kilos> lifetime
<magespawn> charl_: that looks like a seriously cool idea
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<magespawn> night Kilos 
<smile4ever> pong :p
<magespawn> hey smile4ever 
<smile4ever> magespawn: How are you? :)
<magespawn> good and yourself?
<smile4ever> i'm okay :)
<smile4ever> I should take some rest :)
<magespawn> rest is always needed
<smile4ever> yeah, but I'm doing too much
<smile4ever> bye ;:)
<magespawn> good night all
<superfly> magespawn: no worries, found out what I needed from our reason for travelling up to kzn
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-14
<Squirm> Maaz_: tell Kilos Good Morning
<Maaz_> Squirm: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning Squirm and others
<magespawn> good morning y'all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Looks like all the worms are gone lately
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> My laptop is trying to mount to drives at boot that are not attached to the machine
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> with sucks on?
<Kilos> gett ccleaner 
<magespawn> s/to/two
<magespawn> no linux
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> Ubuntu
<magespawn> i was doing recovery from them
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> But somehow they got added to the startup
<magespawn> Have not had time to google solution
<Kilos> sudu touch /forcefsck and reboot
<Kilos> sudo
<magespawn> Ty Kilos will try that when I get to the shop.  
<Kilos> ai! im just guessing man. go safe
<Kilos> dunno if fsck will sort it
<magespawn> Will also google, and ask if i run into problems
<magespawn> Not too serious, all data is stored on an external drive
<magespawn> So i can do a Kilos special
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> cheeky
<Kilos> you must start making a home partition
<magespawn> Old laptop so do not expect to keep running forever anyway
<magespawn> But that sounds like a good habit
<Kilos> no man they must keep going
<Kilos> i always make separate / /boot and /home partitions. saves lotsa work in settings and so on
 * Squirm yawns
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Yessir
 * magespawn pokes Squirm and says "look coffee is on"
<Kilos> Maaz_, restart
<Maaz_> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz_, reboot
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> Maaz_, nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Lol looks like you don't speak Maazian Kilos
<Kilos> ya only his bosses can fix him
<Kilos> maybe inetpro can , i forget
<Kilos> and the weed methinks
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Squirm> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> ty Maaz_ 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<deegee_1> hi everybody
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 
<deegee_1> o/
<Squirm> I hope my biltong tastes good
<Squirm> never had enough vinegar so had to do som improv
<magespawn> Squirm: what did you use instead?
<Kilos> wine
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Squirm, do you make biltong?
<magespawn> Maaz_: botsnack
<Maaz_> magespawn: thankyou!
<Squirm> magespawn: I mixed enough seasoning for 3kg of meat, but could only fit about 700g of meat into the vinegar. so I never used all the seasoning. just hope it's not too salty
<Kilos> lol just pull the bottoms slices to the top every day
<Kilos> how long you gonna pickle it for
<magespawn> can it ever be too salty?
<Kilos> na salt is lekker
<magespawn> link to solve my prob Kilos http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684338
<Kilos> oh ya i forget fstab magespawn 
<Kilos> just lloked at mine too to see why 12.04 doesnt wanna show me the floppy
<Kilos> looked
<magespawn> here is my /etc/fstab http://slexy.org/view/s20MydUUgw
<Kilos> did you hash the sdb?
<magespawn> lines 9-11 are the problem ones
<Kilos> hash them
<magespawn> or can backup the file and remove them
<Kilos> hash first to see
<magespawn> hashing quicker too
<Kilos> easy to remove later
<Kilos> lol ya less work
<magespawn> just waiting for testdisk to finish a run on another external then will reboot and see
<Kilos> did you install from an external?
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<magespawn> no running testdisk to see what i can recover from the external drive
<Kilos> no man magespawn how did you install to the lappy. why it shows sdb
<Kilos> somewhere it must had contact with sdb methinks
<Kilos> thats why my fstab doesnt show floppy because there wasnt one on installing
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> no this happened when i was using another external and for some reason did not remove itself from when i disconnected the drive
<Kilos> you didnt do right click safely remove?
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> naughty boy
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> it was a manual mount 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> and no umount
<magespawn> i forget exactly what happened
<Kilos> lol you getting as bad as me
<magespawn> almost hey lol
<Kilos> im taking days to get floppy working here so i can copy bios flash files to 98 and make a bootable bios upgrade floppy
<Kilos> stupid 98 cant see usb sticks
<magespawn> you have a working floppy drive and disks?
<magespawn> there was a version on win98 that had added usb support
<magespawn> s/on/of
<Kilos> lotsa floppy disks and 2 drives still going
<magespawn> most secure sotrage in the world
<Kilos> this is sp2 so i dunno
<magespawn> s/sotrage/storage
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> yeah they goot for files of a meg or so
<Kilos> good as well
<magespawn> win 95 had usb support
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: I tried changing his nick but I don't have the rights
<inetpro> s/rights/permissions/
<magespawn> o/ inetpro
<magespawn> he still responds to the old one/ tailess one
<Kilos> ai! ty inetpro 
<Kilos> morning
<Kilos> ive tried formatting here to fat16 and 32 but 98 dont see niks
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> inetpro, did you auth with him first?
<Kilos> the crashkid said you have full rights member
<inetpro> Kilos: yes I did and was able to auth
<Kilos> and auth sysadmin
<inetpro> Maaz_: auth
<Maaz_> inetpro: You are authenticated
<inetpro> Maaz_: change nick to Mazz
<Maaz_> inetpro: You're not the boss of me
<inetpro> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> inetpro: I'm not going to listen to you
<Kilos> try auth sysadmin
<inetpro> Kilos: you see that ^^
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> Maaz_: auth sysadmin
<Maaz_> inetpro: You are authenticated
<inetpro> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> inetpro: I'm not your bitch
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: jy sien, ht's lelik met my
<inetpro> hy's*
<Kilos> baie
<Kilos> Maaz_, sine
<Maaz_> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> Maaz_, swine
<Maaz_> If you call me names Kilos you will make you're own coffee and do your own googling!
<magespawn> hah lol backchat from a bot
<magespawn> bbl fish time
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> yay my floppy is working on unity
<Kilos> but permissions prob with a win bootable disk
<Kilos> if i chown it will it still work as a bootup disk with bios flash stuff on?
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> the chown should not affect the boot disk as far as i know
<Kilos> chowning it doesnt work
<Kilos> permission denied
<magespawn> sudo ?
<Kilos> even with -R
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> mm
<magespawn> can you see the disk?
<Kilos> the 98 has made me a few bootable floppies no so i can install millenium or xp and do the rest i suppose
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> shows what making it bootable added
<Kilos> command.com drivespace.bin io.sys and msdos.sys
<Kilos> raining lekker here now
<Kilos> thunder and lightning too
<Kilos> brought the temp down quick
<Kilos> was 33°c
<Kilos> power gone
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> magespawn, you here
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ok anyone else that knows please advise
<Kilos> i have the bootable floppy and the downloaded bios upgrade 
<Kilos> do i add the .zip to the floppy or extract the 4 files and add them to the floppy?
<superfly> I haven't a clue, never done that 
<Kilos> im so scared i messup and scrap the motherboard
<Kilos> google links say copy upgrade to it
<Kilos> no one says if in zipped or extracted form
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ty superfly you home yet or still on the train?
<superfly> train
<Kilos> no sleeping hey
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> unlikely 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> you asked for me ?
<Kilos> oh about whether i must extract the bios upgrade files before putting them on the boot floppy and flashing the bios
<Kilos> or just the whole zip package
<Kilos> oh and sis just asked as well. she sent for 8ta airtime so i can get data and they asked what kind. 3 different kinds now
<Kilos> wassup
<Kilos> for internet and cellphone and one other
<Kilos> hope they havent dropped the 2+1 bundle
<Vince-0> mweb's seacom fails
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> magespawn, it looks like one must extract the files
<magespawn> yes you would need to extract the files
<magespawn> Vince-0: where did you hear that? details?
<Vince-0> Outage Num:14534
<Vince-0> http://www.mweb.co.za/helpcentre/NetworkStatusNotices.aspx
<Kilos> good ty. but i still no savvy what they getting at these peeps. but will be easier for you to check at work
<Kilos> i dont see similar files to which they use commands
<Kilos> will paste tomorrow
<magespawn> so that is why everything is crawling here today
<Kilos> lke they got a .rom command that doesnt make sense
<Kilos> and i have no rom file
<Kilos> grrr
<Tonberry> took tenet hours to get internet back up for stellenbosch university
<Tonberry> whatever happened to failover?
<Vince-0> no sat3? makes me want to sign up for openweb or something
<Tonberry> they should failover with wacs
<Tonberry> but it did not kick in for some reason
<Vince-0> eish
<magespawn> looks like the kind of thing that should be tested to see if it works but never is until crisis
<magespawn> Kilos I am on my way home know but let me know if you get stuck and we can tackle it tomorrow
<magespawn> s/know/now
<Kilos> np magespawn go safe
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Maaz_: tell Kilos get your sis to simply buy normal airtime then go to the 8ta website and buy the relevant bundle online and to check your balance
<Maaz_> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz_: tell Kilos in fact with Internet Banking you can even purchase 8ta airtime in the comfort of your home
<Maaz_> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz_: is http://home.8ta.com/ down?
<Maaz_> inetpro: No, it's just you
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> evening
<smile4ever> bye
<Symmetria> sup
<Vince-0> haai
<Symmetria> heh so, I went and got a new cpu cooler
<Symmetria> the most gigantic cpu cooler I could possibly buy
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> check this (and yeah yeah I know, its a windows screen shot, but it was easiest thing I could use for testing)
<Symmetria> http://196.32.210.12/machine.png
<Symmetria> completely maxed out and temps are looking awesome 
<Vince-0> yoh
<Symmetria> sup vince ;p
<Symmetria> did ya check out my screenshot :)
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> sorry, busy reading up feeds here - and darn would you look at the time
<Vince-0> nite!
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-15
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> So the worms are yours
<Kilos> lol yeah
<magespawn> Have a worm award
<Kilos> ty very much
<magespawn> At the end of each week/month total up the worms and the person can have a worm cup
<Kilos> hahaha you nut
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos 
 * Squirm stretches
<Kilos> wbb. gotta check data. 64m updates today
<Kilos> sigh\
<Kilos> i googled this- 
<Kilos> ecs 945GCT amibios flash/upgrade
<Kilos> Maaz_, google ecs 945GCT amibios flash/upgrade
<Maaz_> Kilos: "ECS Web Site > 945GCT-M (V1.0)" http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=727&MenuID=1&LanID=0 :: "ECS Web Site > 945GCT-D (V1.0)" http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=893&CategoryID=1&MenuID=17&LanID=0 :: "ECS Web Site > 945GCT-M (V2.0)"
<Maaz_> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=817&MenuID=16&LanID=0 :: "ECS Web Site > 945GCT-M/1333 (V3.0)" http://www.ecs…
<Kilos> used this one last
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2Q0vQ69qD
<Kilos> first one is on floppy but hasnt got the .rom they say to use on bios upgrade
<Kilos> second one is the download and shows a .rom so gonna try get that to floppy first
<Kilos> on that site if you click download and then bios you will see the file
<Kilos> oh i have down the first download click then got link
<Kilos> done
<deegee_1> hi all
<Kilos> hi deegee_1 
<Kilos> na we leave that bios flash for today
 * nlsthzn busy watching the pirate bay: AFK ... was cool to see Ubuntu being used :)
<Kilos> hi Count_Janik 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> aloha
<Kilos> hi inetpro dankie
<superfly> naansê mense
<Kilos> naand superfly 
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> whew
<jrgns> hey Kilos
<jrgns> whew?
<Kilos> you guys come inna rush
<Count_Janik> thats what she said...
<Count_Janik> ;)
<magespawn> hey guys check this only visibly tonight
<magespawn> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/across-the-universe/2013/feb/15/asteroid-2012-da14
<Vince-0> Hi hi!
<Vince-0> magespawn, nice
<Vince-0> did you see the meteorite in Russia this morning ?
<magespawn> saw some of the news 
<magespawn> here is a site to get acurate maps for your areas http://www.heavens-above.com/2012da14.aspx?lat=0&lng=0&loc=Unspecified&alt=0&tz=UCT
<Kilos> Count_Janik, tell us about yourself
<Kilos> if you need ubuntu or linux help you are in the right place
<magespawn> gotta go out see y'all later
<Vince-0> ya'll come back now y'hear
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Hey Kilos - I want to make a channel for Durban Linux with the launch of our new website http://blog.dbnlug.org.za/
<Vince-0> IRC channel that is - but I don't want to dilute the community so is it a good idea to link to this channel to get more peeps involved? 
<Kilos> you can 
<Vince-0> obviously following all the codes of conduct etc - what do you think?
<Kilos> guys will use both if they want to
<Kilos> some of them have lotsa channels open all the time
<Vince-0> both? 
<Kilos> like some even sit on my channel ##kilos
<Kilos> this one and your one
<Kilos> i will join it too
<Vince-0> It makes sense to get all the peeps in one channel - I have an embedded freenode client on the page for newbies
<Vince-0> so I don't want to make a new channel is what I'm getting at - 
<Kilos> good if they come here as well
<Kilos> havent you been asking them at meets to join us
<Kilos> no then get them to join us man
<Vince-0> kewl
<Kilos> only you and smileyborg ever get here
<Vince-0> our current site domain (durbanlinux.org.za) is going to point to the new site( blog.dbnlug.org.za) with all this info on it
<Vince-0> we have Peter from house4hack.co.za moving to durbs so we start some affiliation there and get some more activity going
<Kilos> good
<Vince-0> it will be nice to have the ubuntu-za peeps support
<Kilos> all linux users are welcome here
<Vince-0> are there any other ZA channels that have this sort of focus
<Kilos> superfly, inetpro speak up
<Kilos> glug.za
<Vince-0> we use Google Groups for mail lists extensively
<superfly> ek is besig, Kilos
<Kilos> and clug-za methinks
<Kilos> skuus man
<Vince-0> ya I will list that and clug as informational on the durbanlinux site
<Kilos> maybe we can convert more of you to ubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> ha! 
<Vince-0> we do launch parties 
<Vince-0> and I'll do another hangout next week Thursday but that's more geekery and not specifically Linux
<Kilos> lekker
<Vince-0> trying to get the muggles involved
<Kilos> muggles?
<Vince-0> people without magic capabilities 
<Kilos> oh like me
<Vince-0> harry potter apparently - I'm not into it but that description is apt
<Vince-0> well you have IRC magic -
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> forgot about harry potter slang
<Vince-0> I'm going to make posters and put them up at the colleges and universities in Durban to try get the geeks out of the wood-work for the hacker events and organise it as affiliated with the LUG
<Vince-0> house4hack has some sweet sumo-bot vids on youtube
<Vince-0> there is a lot of interest in the RaspberryPi projects here 
<Kilos> yeah most of the durbs peeps just answer on our mailing lists
<Kilos> ive invited them often to come here but seems they are scared of irc
<Kilos> are you on our lists Vince-0 
<Kilos> ?
<Vince-0> uh, only got CLUG
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Vince-0> glug I mean, dbnlug
<Kilos> join
<Kilos> now
<Vince-0> thanks
<Kilos> our list isnt a noisy one
<Vince-0> Ow that's OK I filter these into folders. Hopefully the dbnlug list gets more noisy
<Vince-0> there is some talk about starting a documentation user group for creating FLOSS manuals and training
<Kilos> ours mainly works when peeps have problems
<Kilos> there is/was an irc channel for floss too methinks
<Kilos> #floss.pro or something
<Kilos> ya its still there 
<Vince-0> I see it - not much going on there.
<Vince-0> it makes sense to have as many peeps in a help type channel as possible
<Kilos> just diehards there now
<Vince-0> I'll probably do a whole article on IRC howtos, best practices, code of conduct and community support 
<Kilos> ok
<Vince-0> I do follow channels of projects I am interested in but I think the time zone difference confuses newbies
<Vince-0> freeswitch, fusionpbx, 2600hz
<Kilos> main things are be friendly and respectful i think
<Vince-0> asterisk requires auth
<Vince-0> this seems to be one of the more active tech type channels in the country?
<Vince-0> as far as I've seen
<Vince-0> perhaps there are more on local IRC servers
<Vince-0> nope, doesn't look like it
<Kilos> tech type peeps work
<Kilos> guys here help when they get breaks
<Vince-0> ya, I'll keep the chan open on my mobile
<Vince-0> but mail lists are always primary point
<Kilos> yeah thats where we all start looking for help
<Symmetria> lo Kilos
<Kilos> lo Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lol, I now got the most insane cpu cooler I have ever seen
<Symmetria> and now my machine is happy ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> lol, 24CM radiator with 2 x 120mm fans pumping air into it 
<Symmetria> on a liquid cooler
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> http://196.32.210.12/machine.png
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> yes I know thats a windoze screenshot
<Symmetria> but lol, CPU usage was maxed out like that for 30 minutes
<Symmetria> when I took that screenshot
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> temps are nice and happy ;p
<Symmetria> hehe the specs of this machine are kinda crazy though
<Symmetria> as you can see from that screenshot
<Kilos> must be after all you put into it
<Symmetria> brb :) lunch
<Symmetria> Kilos: http://196.32.210.12/pc-cooler.jpg
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> check that out
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> eeek
<Symmetria> ehehehe
<Kilos> will make a super gaming machine
<Kilos> looks like fanie is struggling with the hosting
<Symmetria> heh he's stressing out because of security issues he has to resolve first
<Kilos> havent had feedback since you last asked
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> we making him old
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> sup guys
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<superfly> Kilos: wat wou jy vroer he?
<Kilos> wou net weet of dit reg is wat ek vir Vince-0  gese het superfly 
<Kilos> dat hulle welkom hier is
<Kilos> die durbs  linux mense
<superfly> anyone is welcome here, as long as they stick to the Ubuntu code of conduct
<Kilos> as in this isnt my channel to do as i like
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> ty
<Vince-0> I'll put an embedded client on the new dbnlug site
<Kilos> Vince-0, ^^
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> along with all the links for conduct etc
<Kilos> the age old true words are. "Treat Others as you would like to be treated"
<Kilos> we all gennlemens here
<smile4ever> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :D
<smile4ever> I fixed a lot of dead links
<Kilos> well done
<smile4ever> now there are 5000 articles with (known) dead links
<Kilos> fix my sons bios with a virus in
<smile4ever> you did fix it? :D
<Kilos> 5000?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> no im scared to flash the bios till im sure what commands to use to lash and upgrade it
<Kilos> flash/upgrade
<Kilos> i go eat
<smile4ever> Kilos: yeah, it was much more
<smile4ever> Kilos: have a nice dinner
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> https://nl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Steam_%28softwareplatform%29&diff=34889902&oldid=34562534 <- I expanded the Steam article a bit ^^
<Kilos> wow that takes forever to open
<Kilos> something wrong there
<Kilos> smile4ever, you broke it
<smile4ever> Kilos: did I :o
<Kilos> well im still not in there
<smile4ever> wikipedia is sometimes not very responsive
<smile4ever> https://nl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_%28softwareplatform%29 <- see the title Steam for Linux
<Kilos> something bad wrong there. makes my pc freeze
<Kilos> both links
<Kilos> cant even shutdown or change workspaces
<smile4ever> that sucks
<smile4ever> javascript problem maybe
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i dont get any error messages
<Kilos> i use opera browser. dunno if thats the prob
<Kilos> never made the pc freeze before
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> bye :)
<smile4ever> see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-16
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> what a storm we had last night after midnight
<Kilos> methinks hours of lit up skies and 48mm rain
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<magespawn> sounds like a good old fashioned highveld thunderstrom
<magespawn> storm even
<Kilos> yeah was wonderful
<Kilos> normally it storms and 3mm rain
<Kilos> you gonna laugh magespawn 
<magespawn> why?
<magespawn> another install?
<Kilos> that trying to go to wikipedia links smile gave last night crashed my 160g drive
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> says boot sector is messed up after 3 12.10 tries the deleted parts with xp. then 12.10 said drive faulty
<Kilos> then tried kde and its just said install finished reboot
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> so you running kde now?
<Kilos> no on maverick here. had to swop pcs around because i had win 98 on old one going for the floppy boot stiffy thing
<magespawn> any luck/progress with the flashing of the bios?
<Kilos> i havent tried it yet. downloaded the flash/upgrade zip files from different places and only found the one from taiwan has the .rom file in 
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Kilos> but they give a strange command in the link i got on how to do it
<Kilos> the command doesnt match with the .rom or .exe files
<Kilos> they use the start of a .exe and add .rom on instead of .exe
<Kilos> so that i need to clarify before i try the flash
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> so, since my webdesign skills suck ass, and I have need of certain things, time to see if I can figure out how to use a proper webdesign tool like adobe muse ;p
<Kilos> hehe never too old to learn
<Kilos> oh also magespawn i swopped my /swap and /boot partitions around with kde so maybe it will take unity as well
<magespawn> never really liked those all in one software suites, they almost always seem to add extra code
<Kilos> what?
<magespawn> was responding to Symmetria 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, agreed, but for a non-coder
<Symmetria> they make life simple
<magespawn> Symmetria: is that liquid cooling you have on the machine?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> the pc-cooler.jpg image?
<Symmetria> ;p its awesomeness
<magespawn> does the radiator have its own fan?
<Symmetria> lol, not quite as awesome as the other project a friend of mine and I are attempting though, but lol, thats more long term, we're busy building an entirely new type of pc case for another machine Im putting together as an experiment
<Symmetria> magespawn 2 x 120mm fans 
<Symmetria> on the outside of the radiator
<magespawn> thats the first one i have seen for inside the case
<Symmetria> which are software controllable (the one cable to that cooler actually runs to a USB interface off the motherboard)
<magespawn> all othe radiator have gone outside
<magespawn> coolant?
<Symmetria> prophelyn gycol I think its called
<Symmetria> but its an entirely sealed unit
<magespawn> similar to stuff in cars
<Symmetria> heh magespawn *grin* wait till you see our new fun project if we get it right, we're effectively building a pc into a giant salt water fishtank ;p
<magespawn> saw something similar
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> the pc itself, the plan is in clear plastic etc to have the thing completely waterproofed and suspended in the fish tank with pretty lights etc, and tube the outlets to the outside of the tank, but whats special about this, we're looking at using the fish tank water itself as a coolant as well
<magespawn> they filled the tank with non-conductive oil covering all the components
<Symmetria> dammit
<Symmetria> got disconnected
<Symmetria> so if you said anything since 10:36 I missed it
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> heh magespawn in theory, we can actually circulate the water in the tank through the cooler pump
<magespawn> http://forums.pcformat.co.za/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=36274
<Symmetria> and since you have such a large quantity of water in a fish tank 
<magespawn> do you have and condensation problems?
<magespawn> on your machine
<Symmetria> nope
<Symmetria> not at all
<magespawn> might be a problem down here, how cold does it run at?
<Symmetria> http://196.32.210.12/machine.png
<Symmetria> sorry got disconnected again ;p something up with my net connection
<Symmetria> heh, thats OC'ed slightly less than what I have it now, I pushed that to 4ghz with no problem since then
<Symmetria> but that machine.png was a heat test I ran, it had been running completely maxed like that for an hour when I took that screenshot
<magespawn> so temp is stable but not actually cold perse?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> you don't wanna run 2 cold because if you do you get condensation
<Symmetria> the idea is to keep the temp between 25 and 50 dependant on load and heavy overclocking etc 
<magespawn> yes here in hluhluwe anything cooler than 20-22 degrees gets condensation
<Symmetria> heh, I went with that cooling unit to solve a specific problem, namely, machine was overheating badly when doing certain extremely cpu intensive things
<Symmetria> (video editing in AE for example)
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> Symmetria: how do write a ipv6 address with a port number?
<inetpro> Maaz_: tell Kilos we had 28mm
<Maaz_> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> afrinic is gonna hate me again
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/proposals ;p
<Kilos> dont laugh magespawn
<Kilos> hi superflyand others
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> stupid quassel
<magespawn> laugh at what Kilos?
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thought if kde can work so must unity
<Kilos> 2 installs no modem
<Kilos> 3rd install says drive faulty
<Kilos> so back on kde 12.04
<Kilos> lo Vince-0
<Kilos> and quassels pling instead of xchats bloep
<Kilos> and gotta leave it on an unfocussed window
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> ahh well 
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn installed Kubuntu 12.04 then added the backports and installed KDE 4.10 and now I have no window borders >.<
<Kilos> whew tim got connection probs
<Squirm> slight issues
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> for those of you who are interested in what is going on on the internet
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/proposals/index.php?title=1._Resolution_as_regards_AfriNIC_interaction_with_the_ITU
<Kilos> magespawn: coffee on
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_: ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> timkeller: ping
<timkeller> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> you got probs
<timkeller> Am I bouncing a lot?
<Kilos> bad connection there hey
<Kilos> yeah in and out
<timkeller> Shouldn't... that's weird. I'm behind a bouncer.
<timkeller> I'll find out
<Kilos> maybe its ok now
<timkeller> Want me to drop so the channel doesn't get spammed?
<Kilos> lets check
<Kilos> no man
<timkeller> Cool :)
<Kilos> maybe its because you didnt say hi guys
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ill tell you if it starts again
<Cantide> '<
<Kilos> yo Cantide
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> Kilos, CanStudy is going to make a brief reappearance >.<
 * nlsthzn just got windows to have the same behaviour as linux in that a windows doesn't need to have focus to be able to scroll in it etc... just the mouse to hover over it... needed an extra app however :/
<Kilos> sell it to them nlsthzn
<Kilos> $49
<nlsthzn> lol, well I didn't make it :p I just installed it
<Kilos> ah
 * nlsthzn couldn't program himself out of work so bad I am 
<Kilos> a little knowlege is dangerous
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ? All well in ZA?
<Kilos> so is a lot
<Kilos> yeah good ty nlsthzn,and you?
<Kilos> meeting monday night hey?
 * nlsthzn got the night off, so as I worked last nioght and working the next I will be doing an all nighter.
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> will be working uncle Kilos so no meeting for me
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> setup a skelm pc there
<nlsthzn> :) they have blocked almost all sites so no luck on the net from there now
<zeref> weo weo
<zeref> pewp pew
<nlsthzn> and now I have multiple desktops too
<Cantide> zeref, Kung Pow?
<zeref> Cantide: :D
<Cantide> ^^;;
<nlsthzn> "Swinging my chain"
<Cantide> I watched it recently
<Cantide> haha
<zeref> + got my GTX 660
<nlsthzn> nice
<Cantide> I'm falling, you're falling~ we're faallllllinng
<Cantide> whale
<Cantide> zeref, very cool :)
<nlsthzn> that movie is full of win
<Cantide> and i see steam was finally released - so it's a good time to test it out :)
 * nlsthzn goes looking for it to watch later
<zeref> going to test it with black ops tomight
<nlsthzn> will murder the game
<zeref> it look like some sort of car engine
<zeref> *looks
<nlsthzn> :) takes up two slots right?
<zeref> 1
<zeref> lemme take pic
<nlsthzn> fan not that big then?
<zeref> 2 fans
<nlsthzn> many times a second slot is useless as the fans and the heat sink is to big
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> http://imgur.com/4NwbAT2
<nlsthzn> so anybody watched the harlem shake vids on youtube :p
<nlsthzn> zeref, nice card
<nlsthzn> lots of heat to be removed right there
<smile4ever> hi :D
<Cantide> nice card!!
<Cantide> hi smile4ever :)
<smile4ever> hi :)
<smile4ever> Cantide: have you seen my user styles for Firefox/Chrome? :)
<Cantide> can't say I have >_>
<smile4ever> they are at http://userstyles.org/users/166121 :)
<smile4ever> ^^
<smile4ever> I really hate some sites ><
<smile4ever> but I like their content
<smile4ever> that's why I wrote some user styles
<smile4ever> :)
<zeref> ta
<Cantide> cool~
<Cantide> i hate flash / adverts
<Cantide> so minimalistic sites attract me more :)
<Kilos> hey nlsthznyou using quassel or xchat in kde
<smile4ever> Cantide: glad you like it :D
<Kilos> hi smile4ever
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<magespawn> evening all
<charl_> hi smile4ever, magespawn 
<charl_> how's it going this fine evening
<magespawn> hey charl_ 
<charl_> we have a meeting monday?
<magespawn> hey smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi charl_ & magespawn
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> charl_: very good! :)
<smile4ever> and you?
<magespawn> charl_: i think so, Kilos was reminding everyone about it earlier
<charl_> good, i just had a light cold or something the last few days, but it seems to have passed now
<charl_> magespawn: cool, not that i ever contribute much to those though :(
<charl_> not being in south africa might have something to do with it :)
<magespawn> here is a bit of news
<Symmetria> for anyone interested in Internet governance stuff
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/proposals/index.php?title=1._Resolution_as_regards_AfriNIC_interaction_with_the_ITU
<magespawn> according to popular mechanics pastebin is a hacker code sharing site
<charl_> lol
<charl_> let's face it, it has been used a lot by anonymous lately, not that it was the originally intended purpose
<Cantide> good night 'o'
<charl_> but i don't like pastebin much anymore, it is too full of ads
<magespawn> do mide the discriptiin really, just the negative association of 'hacker'
<charl_> the width of the text area is very limited
<charl_> oh i see, but that is a standard confusion issue
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> and in a mag dedicated to hacking of one sort or another
<charl_> i always follow this iptv show called hak5 and a few shows ago darren kitchen (one of the hosts) spoke about some of what they had to deal with
<charl_> they apparently had trouble securing a home loan at one point due to their association with "hacking"
<magespawn> i watch them too.
<charl_> good show, i have been following them since the end of season 1
<charl_> i used to travel a lot so couldn't always follow them immediately but i would go back and watch the episodes later
<charl_> that's the biggest advantage for me of iptv personally, the fact that i don't have to use a video recorder
<magespawn> thats the best way to watch i find
<magespawn> yup watch on demand
<magespawn> wonder if timkeller has thrown up yet
<charl_> yes and then people go and buy these expensive dvr machines for it
<charl_> he's on a terrible connection
<charl_> oh it's a mweb capetown netblock
<magespawn> funny how pppl like to stay with what they know
<charl_> i guess it's an obvious thing really, people learn incrementally
<charl_> rinse, lather, repeat, and most people simply don't know any better
<magespawn> i thought they sorted their problems earlier
<charl_> could be the last-mile connection
<magespawn> indeed like trying to get people to pay to read/watch content
<magespawn> have you heard of techdirt?
<charl_> not really, what is that?
<magespawn> blog/website about legal/internet/copyright etc
<charl_> oh yeah i just searched it up on google
<magespawn> interesting reading
<charl_> the thing is that the people who are trying to extort us for money are not content authors
<magespawn> indeed
<charl_> i want to support authors making great content, not large monopolies
<magespawn> just the gate keepes
<magespawn> yes
<charl_> in the meantime, the monopolies are using the authors as an excuse to extort people
<charl_> have you heard about what happened in finland last year? lemme find the link
<charl_> http://torrentfreak.com/police-raid-9-year-old-pirate-bay-girl-confiscate-winnie-the-pooh-laptop-121122/
<charl_> http://torrentfreak.com/raided-pirate-bay-kid-came-to-save-us-all-121125/
<charl_> http://torrentfreak.com/father-of-raided-9-year-old-pirate-bay-girl-settles-case-for-300-euros-121129/
 * magespawn goes to read
<magespawn> charl_: and these are in no way isolated cases
<charl_> yup unfortunately
<charl_> this is just one that got some media attention :)
<magespawn> techdirt covers the same sort of stuff state side
<charl_> good
<charl_> we need to get the word out :)
<Squirm> lol timkeller 
<nlsthzn> still going at it I see
<Squirm> indeed
<nlsthzn> timkeller, you are phasing in and out of existance
#ubuntu-za 2013-02-17
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> morning Kilos
 * superfly gets ready for kirk
<Kilos> say a prayer for me too please superfly 
<superfly> will do
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> eeeek timkeller that bouncer of yours is sick
<Kilos> maybe tonight ask one of the guys to help you fix it
<Vince-0> Telkom: not winning with DSL faults in 10 areas
<Kilos> hmm...
<Vince-0> Never seen this - line syncs but no ppoe and I've tried two ISPs
<Kilos> thats not good
<Symmetria> sounds your the metro-e to your exchange is down Vince
<Symmetria> the DSLAM will then sync but if here is no connectivity back outta the exchange you aint gonna get pppoe
<Vince-0> Yes indeed. Hopefully they fix it fast cos there's a high concentration of users and businesses here
<Vince-0> And I can play games, most importantly
<smile4ever> There is hope for south africa :D
<smile4ever> www.uitsaaines.co.za says ;)
<smile4ever> :P
<Squirm> lo
<smile4ever> hi :)
<smile4ever> ^^
<smile4ever> are you using unity, Squirm?
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> smile4ever: nope
<Squirm> don't like it
<smile4ever> you are a kde man? :p
<Squirm> nope
<Squirm> more of a Gnome 2 man
<charl_> hi Squirm, smile4ever 
<Squirm> I'm running Mint MATE
<Squirm> hey charl_ 
<smile4ever> Squirm: cool :)
<smile4ever> hi charl_ :)
<smile4ever> I found a fix for wine apps under Unity
<smile4ever> ^^
<Squirm> yeah, I like Mint. 
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<smile4ever> Squirm: me too :)
<Squirm> I'm going to go play squash now and I can still feel the coffee I had at lunch :/
<Squirm> bad combination
<charl_> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl_: Sure
<Squirm> bbl
<smile4ever> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Validation-certificaat <- cool, isn't it? :D
<smile4ever> ^^
<zeref> o0o0o0
<zeref> gnome-shell in debian testing looks sexy :P
<charl_> zeref: screenshot? :)
<charl_> smile4ever: yeah that is quite important these days where ssl certificates are almost bought "off the shelf"
<smile4ever> charl_:  :D
<smile4ever> it was missing on Wikipedia NL, so why not write it :)
<charl_> smile4ever: oh nice, you wrote that?
<smile4ever> charl_: who else? :D
<charl_> very good!
<smile4ever> charl_: thanks :)
<smile4ever> :D :D
<smile4ever> Recent heeft u een melding gedaan van een (of meer) website die nog niet  
<smile4ever> door CookiesOK ondersteund werd. 
<smile4ever> Ik stuur u dit bericht om u te informeren dat ik uw melding afgehandeld  
<smile4ever> heb en de website aan de plugin word toegevoegd vanaf de volgende update  
<smile4ever> (morgen ochtend). 
<smile4ever> (tweakers.net)
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Vince-0> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz_> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> tim needs help with his bouncer
<Kilos> maybe he needs to get quassel- core and use it that way
<Vince-0> androirc has a timout limit config
<Kilos> sup Vince-0
<Vince-0> is he on mobile that its so bad>?
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> i dont know but its very bad
<Kilos> timkeller: ping
<Vince-0> timkeller ping
<Vince-0> timkeller: ping
<Vince-0> ow I thought it could be a bot command to show latency
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no we pinging him for a reaction
<Kilos> the ctcp ping gives latency times
<Kilos> dont see the optiojn here on quassel
<Kilos> option as well
<Vince-0> do you see that whois that whos idle time or is it just me cos I clicked on it
<Kilos> in quassel Vince-0?
<Vince-0> Xchat 
<Kilos> never thought i would miss unity but because of xchat i do
<Vince-0> Gnome3
<Kilos> xchat dont give alert sounds in kubuntu
<Vince-0> or shell or whatever - I need to do some customization testing on other environments
<Kilos> xchat has lotsa stuff you can setup
<Kilos> also shows hosts etc
<Vince-0> what's your opinion on desktop window manager customizations? I think gnome2 is still the easiest to lock-down
<Kilos> lemme start it here
<Kilos> yeah gnome 2 still is the easiest
<Kilos> mate was close
<Kilos> have you tried mate?
<Vince-0> tried it on the new LinuxMint in the call center and its not nice to customize easily.
<Kilos> works on unity and like Squirm with mint
<Vince-0>  I did have some luch with Gnome Shell but it isn't exactly light-weight on weak machines
<Kilos> in unity its close to gnome2 as in maverick
<Kilos> i dont know mint
<Vince-0> Is OK
<Kilos> i used mate on unity and it was much faster
<Kilos> like turbo charging an old jalopy
<Vince-0> I like the minimal ones like xfce, lxde and enlightenment even though they're out dated
<Vince-0> I think it comes down to the desktop environment and customizations for end users - not the underlying distribution.
<Vince-0> packages must just work
<Kilos> yeah unity worked well here even though slowish, but everything except 3g worked
<Kilos> now drive crashed and refuses to take unity again
<Kilos> grrr
 * Squirm dies
<Vince-0> network manager? I have a SIM slot on the work Dell laptop but havn't tried it. Biggest problem is Nvidia Optimus and TV out
<Kilos> watch out the day you really do Squirm\
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile4ever
<Kilos> be good
<smile4ever> thanks
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0_DBNLUG> its mee
<Kilos> what youuuu
<Kilos> whats too
<Vince-0> freenode client on the lug site I'm working on
<Kilos> ah you causing all the probs
<Kilos> naughty
<Vince-0> problems? mee?
<Kilos> haha
<Vince-0> what do you know that I don'
<Vince-0> t
<Kilos> i can overhaul an automatic gearbox and diesel engine
<Vince-0> ouch 
<Kilos> hehe dirty work
<Vince-0> I'm an office rat - keyboard hands
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> can you surf?
<Vince-0> hell yar
<Kilos> yay then you not too bad
<Vince-0> thanks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> can you fix winsucks pcs?
<Vince-0> yes unfortunately
<Vince-0> local helpdesk, but not at work thank crabs
<Kilos> then lurk on my channel for if someone needs help
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Vince-0> gotcha, I guess those newbs need help too
<Kilos> cute ibid i got hey
<Vince-0> is that a bot"?
<Kilos> y7ip latest ibid
<Kilos> yip too
<Kilos> its maaz's little sister
<Vince-0> k, I like the QA type bots makes things more structured
<Vince-0> see the one in #freeswitch
<Vince-0> although those sorts of things also need some type of time-shift or zone descriptions
<Kilos> eeek lotsa peeps there
<Kilos> id get lost
<Vince-0> If you need assistance please type ~take-a-number [insert your question here] or read http://wiki.freeswitch.org
<Vince-0> great project that - that wiki is nice and they do weekly conference calls
<Kilos> im scared of wiki sites now
<Vince-0> they're the bomb
<Vince-0> although its a bit of work for admins
<Kilos> i tried to get to 2 the smile gave coupla night ago and that crashed my unity
<Kilos> what do they do at #freeswitch?
<Vince-0> voip/softswitch
<Vince-0> like Asterisk but on steroids
<Kilos> oh i dont have data to play like that
<Vince-0> you talkin about cap?
<Kilos> ya i use 8ta
<Vince-0> FS can be big with all the sound files
<Kilos> make 2+1 last 2 months
<Vince-0> but I'v heard of guys building it on embedded devices
<Kilos> sound and video is bad news for 3g peeps
<Vince-0> oh ya to get it over 3g but depending how you do it it could just be for internal use or on a telkom analogue line
<Vince-0> the protocol options are flexible so you can do like speex codec at 5Kbps voice call
<Kilos> hehe all lines got stolen here so often they refused to replace them
<Kilos> new lines werent up a week then gone again
<Vince-0> in fact, there's probably a module to get it to work with a SIM device
<Kilos> even power lines
<Vince-0> ya sounds like the Durban south coast and in-land
<Kilos> copper has become like gold
<Kilos> kubuntu installs packages muct faster than unity
<Vince-0> same packages?
<Kilos> yeah the normal 12.04 packages one manually installs from archives or a rsynced copy of them
<Kilos> the package manager is much faster than gdebi or sotware centre
<Kilos> and just one click on the package and it opens the pm
<Kilos> i dont remember if one should install compiz. superfly?
<Kilos> or inetpro
<Kilos> they the kde guys
<inetpro> timkeller spamming us?
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> good morning inetpro
<Kilos> yeah we gotta help him sort his bouncer thingie
<Kilos> so must i install compiz boetie
<inetpro> no man, at this rate he must just disconnect and connect when he wants to talk to us
<inetpro> Kilos: on kubuntu there's no need to install compiz
<Kilos> ok but would be nice to find what the prob is
<Kilos> others dont do it
<Kilos> maybe he needs kde stuff
<inetpro> if you use a bouncer you need a stable connection
<inetpro> kde won't make a diff
<Kilos> he can disconnect after the meeting other wise he will forget
<Kilos> you got no excuses to miss it either
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> looks like the mail peeps gave up the idea of activism against ms preinstalled pcs
<Squirm> in theory, if you say no to MS's Terms, you should be able to claim the money back
<Kilos> hey inetpro must i install compiz?
<Kilos> ya Squirm some have done it but with lotsa rigmarole
<inetpro> 17/02 19:57:56 <inetpro> Kilos: on kubuntu there's no need to install compiz
<Kilos> i think its just pc suppliers that should give a choice not enforce the ms thing
<inetpro> Kubuntu comes with built-in desktop effects
<Kilos> oh sorry ballie. didnt see that
<Squirm> pc without OS + optional, discounted OS
<Squirm> agreed
<Kilos> i killed them effects
<Kilos> ya Squirmlike that
<inetpro> Kilos: if you disabled desktop effects why do you still want compiz?
<Kilos> well duh why you think im asking
<inetpro> I don't know
<Kilos> same as why you asked how to get rid of dubbletjies
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: if you don't use it don't install it
<Kilos> i dunno what its supposed to do. so i asked. had to get it in unity for some reason
<Kilos> ty inetpro
<Kilos> something killed 3g had to put modem in another port
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lo Banlam bakuman 
<Kilos> shame poor old langjan sukkels with 12.10 unity and his wife is happy with 12.04 kubuntu
<Kilos> surely theres a message there
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile4ever sleep tight
<smile4ever> thanks Kilos good night
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> night all sleep tight.
<Kilos> Maaz_, announce Meeting tomorrow night at 19.30 guys
<Maaz_> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting tomorrow night at 19.30 guys
<Vince-0> peace out!
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-10
<Kilos> good morning za
<Maaz_> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Kilos we had an unbelievable 55mm" 8 hours, 3 minutes and 5 seconds ago
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, danke
<Maaz_> Bitteschön
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> ohi
<Vince-0> monday, whoo
<Vince-0> t
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<WOLFEYES> good day everyone
<Vince-0> !
<ThatGraemeGuy> ¡
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> channel seems emptier every time I visit >.>
<Vince-0> 33 total
<nlsthzn> nice when your IRC client displays the total of people in the channel :p
<Vince_0> stupid work DSL
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3296255444 
<Symmetria> lol 
<Symmetria> my house <3
<charl> Symmetria: is that all? :)
<charl> a little bit slow there...
<Symmetria> charl lol, speedtest server is at a peer and that peer doesnt have the bandwidth on their speedtest server to go any faster
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl> oh i see, i was just getting worried there
<charl> how's your international speed test looking though...
<Symmetria> at the moment pretty shit cause we;ve got a TON of circuits down, but normally get 400 to 500 
<charl> for example, against http://amsterdam.speedtest.net/
<charl> ah i see
<charl> is that the seacom cable again?
<Symmetria> nah, fiber issues and sdh issues from nairobi to mombasa 
<charl> bah
<charl> i am watching this whole bitcoin saga quite closely, it is rather interesting
<Private_User> hello all
<Private_User> anybody else receive a message from YoLtA?
<psyatw> hello Private_User
<psyatw> no, I haven´t
<psyatw> I don´t know who that is
<Private_User> psyatw: yeah me neither so how is it that she sent me a private mesage
<Private_User> or he
<psyatw> I think it was a she
<psyatw> maybe an Iranian or something, because they tend to do such things
<psyatw> I hope it wasn´t meant for me lol
<Private_User> lol you wanna read what was sent?
<psyatw> sure
<Private_User> I can private message it to you or if everybody wanna read then I will paste it here?
<psyatw> you can private message me, if you want
<Private_User> anybody here work as freelancers/independent contractors or run their own companies i.e. do not work for anybody but themselves and maybe their customers or clients?
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> Private_User: I ran my own little company, but now do some side work while working for a larger organisation
<Private_User> Squirm: cool stuff
<Private_User> I was just curious to get some more ideas on how to get more clientele and more work, etc
<Private_User> that is online
<inetpro> good morning
<Squirm> morning inetpro 
<superfly> morning inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-11
<nlsthzn> sup
<inetpro> good morning
<nlsthzn> mornign
<nlsthzn> morning even
<Kilos> morning inetpro nlsthzn 
<Kilos> all day till 11.20pm last night without power
<nlsthzn> that sucks
<Kilos> yeah cold bath and cold sarmies
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> haha but we maintain
<nlsthzn> time to chop down some trees and build fires
<Kilos> we have gas bottles and lamps and them stove top things but one expects the power back and time so you make tea and dont start cooking
<Kilos> s/and/any
<nlsthzn> ah lazy
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro was wondering why it was so quiet in here last night
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> shup
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
 * Kilos learned more about the 2TB drive probs
<Kilos> testdisk shows 2 fat 16 boot sectors in same place
<Kilos> thats where the invalid boot sector comes from
 * Kilos needs to reboot to see if changes take effect
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> hi
<nlsthzn> wb
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn what a schlep
 * nlsthzn also just came back online :p
<Kilos> btw ty ThatGraemeGuy booting live showed that my home resolution setting were too high for the graphics card till drivers were installed
<ThatGraemeGuy> so another problem you wouldn't have had if you had a clean install :-)
<Kilos> yip its saving the /home that messed me up
<Kilos> now all my buntus use the card. ty
<nlsthzn> I keep my /home but delete all the config stuff and only keep the data
<nlsthzn> what card you using uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> gainward geforce 210
<Kilos> 1024 meg ddr3
<nlsthzn> ah ok
<nlsthzn> the 5450 not working out for you?
<Kilos> that ati one works kiff
<Kilos> ya thats on othe pc
<Kilos> other
<nlsthzn> ah ok :p
<Kilos> already been claimed that one
<Kilos> ian quit work with the place that abused him and now starting on his own
<Kilos> but sits with no pc
<Kilos> so i lose
<Kilos> kids always be your kids
<Kilos> that ati gave no probs at all nlsthzn got drivers in additional with no hassles
<nlsthzn> glad to hear and at least you are both enabled by having PC's to use :)
<Kilos> yeah ty so much
<Kilos> shame man he was being screwed rotten
<Kilos> work from 7am till 10pm or later and weekends for 4k a month
<Kilos> but as he says he learned lots there so not complaining
<nlsthzn> experience, a thing money can't buy
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> is it my imagination or is just about everything faster with graphics card installed and working
<nlsthzn> if the previous bottleneck was graphics then a better one will improve most everything
<nlsthzn> and a decent gpu frees the cpu from burden so that helps a lot
<nlsthzn> especially in more gfx intensive DE like KDE
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> also new drivers often bring more improvements too
<nlsthzn> and the right drivers make a big difference also ;p
<Kilos> well everything lekker here now so im happy
<Kilos> so whether a card is 64bit or more is just what is internal on the card itself
<nlsthzn> I have not seen a gfx card advertised as being either 32-bit or 64-bit
<nlsthzn> if your OS is 32-bit it uses a 32-bit driver to work with the card and if 64-bit then a 64-bit driver
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> the card doesn't care
<nlsthzn> afiak :p
<Kilos> where i got this one all their cards show how many bits
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai, not this conversation again :-/
<Kilos> sorry
<nlsthzn> silly XP :/
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Squirm> hey all
<Squirm> anyone happen to know where I can get a 5.8Ghz transmitter/receiver pair?
<Squirm> want to use it in my quad
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> good evenings
<Symmetria> finally! got the connectivity back to za working like it *SHOULD*
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3299219951
<Symmetria> ^^^ from my house to mweb
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> gaan kyk hier
<Kilos> http://www.arachnoid.com/JSigGen/index.html
<Kilos> then tell me how to make it work here
<Kilos> nuvolari:  ping
<Kilos> wb not_found wassup your connection
<not_found> stuffing around with KDE themes :/
<not_found> struggling
<Kilos> haha kde can be stressfull setting up hey
<Kilos> but once going its so cool
<superfly> not_found: is that the steam streaming?
<not_found> oh in the last video I uploaded I was just using Steam...
<not_found> but I am pretty sure I can get Heartstone to stream...
<not_found> I will play some Skyrim via streaming and make another video
<superfly> using WINE or native?
<not_found> I mean I was using Wine
<not_found> not steam sorry
<superfly> kk
<not_found> Blizzard games work well with steam
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl> wb Symmetria 
<charl> hi psydroid 
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-12
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> greetings and salutations good people of #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ohi superfly hekkwan 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> 8ta rocking Fetched 75,3 MB in 3min 13s (390 kB/s)
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Wraz 
<Kilos> you are one of the silent type hey
<Wraz> Yup
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi psyatw charl 
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sure
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> good morning charl
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> coffee in the morning is like pre-dinner mayonaise, it's good for you
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro, fix it
<Kilos> http://www.thelinuxcauldron.com/2014/01/12/steamos-changing-the-default-audio-device/
<inetpro> Kilos: what?
<Kilos> my sound for xchat man
<Kilos> i have exactly the same symptoms as that link above
<Kilos> and if bloep dont work here i never know whats up because my screen goes blank after 10 mins to save power
<Kilos> this link says you gotta change stuff
<Kilos> http://www.mail-archive.com/pulseaudio-discuss@mail.0pointer.de/msg07433.html
<Kilos> device strings. but there are quite a few and i dont wanna mess up the conf file
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<not_found> what is up in ZA land?
<Kilos> same old same old not_found 
<Kilos> im struggling to get sound in xchat
<Kilos> looks like the graphics card does something weird imo
<Kilos> HDMI sound
<Kilos> sigh
<not_found> here is how I get sound...
<not_found> install mplayer, in xchat specify using an external application for sound and choose mplayer
<not_found> then set up the sounds in xchat
<Kilos> i have
<Kilos> i have the same issues as this link
<Kilos> http://www.thelinuxcauldron.com/2014/01/12/steamos-changing-the-default-audio-device/
<Kilos> i get all the same outputs as that guy
<not_found> then I don't know :.
<not_found> :/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> np ill get there when i can shake the pro hard enough
<Kilos> looks like its a pulse issue
<Kilos> the xchat dev guys should make xchat work like pidgin
<Kilos> pidgin sound always works
<not_found> perhaps... except for people who can't get sound to work in Pidgin, I am sure they will disagree :p
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ive made it use the external option to the file bell.oga i copied to /home/ but what a terrible distorted sound
<Kilos> like a badly worm volume control on a radio
<charl> bah i hate im sounds
<charl> i use bitlbee with irssi
<charl> also nice that im is consistent with irc in that way
<not_found> Kilos I also have the distortion if I don't specify using mplayer :/
<Kilos> ya thats ok if you in front of the pc full time and see popups or whatever
<Kilos> how do you specify it to use mplayer not_found ?
<Kilos> i just gave a path
<not_found> under the alers tab you can specify an external player
<Kilos> oh lemme look seee
<not_found> it is where you can choose what sound file to play for what event
<not_found> you click on the second option and type in "mplayer"
<Kilos> is that all?
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> no path to the sound file needed
<not_found> choose mplayer and then give a path to the sound file for "Channel Highlight" and "Private Message"
<Kilos> mplayer without quotes hey?
<not_found> typically /usr/share/sound/xxxxx
<not_found> yes no quotes ;)
<Kilos> ok lemme try
 * not_found wonders why uncle Kilos using xchat with KDE?!
<Kilos> im on unity 64bit
<Kilos> on kde konversation the sound works
<Kilos> i want to slowly change all drives to 64bit
<not_found> ah ok...
<Kilos> i didnt think actually. shoulda got kubuntu 64bit first
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha wat ai! jy nou man
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<inetpro> you and your sound 
<inetpro> did it work now?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> weird that a graphics card causes them probs
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> just need the correct drivers and settings
<Kilos> ya but the sound shows nvidia stuff
<Kilos> that steamos link sees exactly what i see
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> i tried adding ,0 to that device string but no change
<Kilos> maybe one has to reboot forst or something
<Kilos> grrr
<not_found> when making config changes the easiest is to reboot... or stop and start the services that is more tricky
<Kilos> lemme try restart xchat first
<Kilos> nope still nothing
<Kilos> sigh
<not_found> stoping and starting xchat won't effect changes made to the sound config >.<
<not_found> reboot
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ok
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> wishfull thinking
<Kilos> hi smile
<not_found> oh well
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> at least i can make it do that horrible scratching sound
<smile> hi :D
<Kilos> im installing konversation now to see what it does
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/connection/connection1.jpg
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> corrupting my unity with all the kde stuff
<Symmetria> I need to clean up my installation
<Symmetria> (thats at my house)
<not_found> well you want to run Kubuntu :p
<miles_> hmm...
<miles_> now to remember how to congigure konversation
<miles_> configure too
<Kilos> well that works
<inetpro> Kilos: that works?
<Kilos> some weakness in xchat to identify what sound tool to use
<Kilos> konversation
<Kilos> inetpro: het julle nie baie miggies en miskiete nie
<inetpro> nie meer as ander jare nie
<Kilos> nou werk saam met my man
<Kilos> dan leer ons die pc's om hulle te dooi met die klank kaart
<inetpro> eet garlic
<Kilos> man ek eet baie maar die miggies lyk my dan nog meer
<Kilos> and lots of fresh garlic daily lowers you blood pressure lots
<Kilos> good natural meds for peeps with high bp
<Kilos> inetpro: gaan slaap nou toppie
<inetpro> oja
<inetpro> ok
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> night smile
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-13
<not_found> superfly I am having a look at - http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-04G-P4-3774-KR/dp/B00E5AEIKE/ref=sr_1_35?ie=UTF8&qid=1392251868&sr=8-35&keywords=nvidia
<miles_> hmm...
<Kilos> hi charland others
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi charl and others too
<Kilos> thats better
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> how is going Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn and you?
<magespawn> always good
<magespawn> i am pretty sure there should be an 'it' in there somewhere
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> oh ya up there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> never mind i miss half of what i read anyway, so fill in automatically
<magespawn> neat trick
<magespawn> so I could type almost anything
<Kilos> are you winning with all the wireless stuff?
<Kilos> spoke to ian about you extender in amongst the trees
<magespawn> yup almost the whole of the main lodge is now with wireless access
<Kilos> he said they did similar at a game ranch up here and used 2 extenders, one below trees and directly above one above the trees for getting past the tree area and further
<Kilos> and then others further away with solar power to them
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> :-)
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> Kilos luckily all my points so far have electricity
<Kilos> yeah 
<magespawn> my long distance points are running on 5Ghz and the one covering the wide area like the lodge and staff accommodation are on 2.4Ghz
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> you getting clever hey magespawn 
<magespawn> well it is easy to stand tall when you are on the shoulders of giants
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> strange the printing service is not available on my laptop
<inetpro> good morning?
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<magespawn> good morning inetpro 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos, et al
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hi Squirm- Trixar_za 
<Squirm-> hey
<Squirm-> I guess our BNC lagged out
<nuvolari> o/ hello oom Kilos, Squirm-, charl, superfly, Vince-0, inetpro, magespawn 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Squirm-> heya nuvolari, long time
<Vince-0> !
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Private_User psyatw 
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<WOLFEYES> good day all
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> heya Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Private_User
<psyatw> hi WOLFEYES
<Private_User> hi WOLFEYES psyatw 
<WOLFEYES> heya Private_User 
<WOLFEYES> hey psyatw 
<WOLFEYES> sorry just trying to find a manual for a scooter
<psyatw> can´t you find one on the manufacturer´s website?
<psyatw> it´s ok
<Kilos> WOLFEYES join #ubuntu-za-social
<Kilos> we can talk about scooters there
<Kilos> oh sorry /join ##ubuntu-za-social
<Kilos> double hash googy
<Kilos> goody
<magespawn> bbl
<Vince-0> !
<theblazehen> evening guys
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hmm... kinda stormy here atm
<not_found> Goeie naand Suid Afrika
<theblazehen> hello not_found 
<not_found> hey theblazehen , how are you>?
<theblazehen> good and you not_found ?
<not_found> always good thank you :)
<not_found> slow night at work like always so popped in to see what was happening in IRC land...
<theblazehen> kk..
<not_found> and obviously it isn't going much faster here either :p
<theblazehen> yeah :p
<theblazehen> not_found, you involved in bitcoin?
<not_found> nah... had a fiddle with it some time ago and gave up 
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> I lost around $250 in last week with it :(
<not_found> ah yes I saw it took a dip
<not_found> I would only trust it to make a purchase with, not to keep it as an investment
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> I'm gonna mine it when price rises, and I can buy a GPU
<theblazehen> around R2000 per month after electricity
<not_found> that is a big investment on something that gives back less and less every passing moment
<theblazehen> not_found, at current rate I wil get a ROI in 3 months
<theblazehen> but mining altcoins
<not_found> ah ok... good luck with it then... lets hope the value remains or increases then :)
<theblazehen> yeah :)
<not_found> and it is cool that Standard Bank seems to be getting into bitcoins...
<theblazehen> not_found, oh?
<not_found> theblazehen from G+ - http://www.finextra.com/news/fullstory.aspx?newsitemid=25714&topic=payments
<not_found> haven't looked at it because the site it blocked from work
<theblazehen> not_found, ty
<not_found> np hope the link works :p
<theblazehen> works :) sounds good
<not_found> awesome, of all the banks to start doing this I didn't expect Standard to be the first (or at least they are the first I am aware off)
<theblazehen> yeah
<not_found> I will pop back later to see who lurks in the shadows :)
<superfly> I have a small part of a BitCoin that I mined a few years ago when BitCoin first came out...
<theblazehen> superfly, hey there! A small part being?
<theblazehen> When last did you check the price?
<superfly> theblazehen: can remember exactly, still need to move my wallet from my old PC to my new one
<theblazehen> Kk
<superfly> like 0.01 or something
<superfly> or maybe less
<superfly> 0.001
<theblazehen> ah, so like 1 or 10 dollars
<superfly> probably
<theblazehen> I have 0.77 ATM
<superfly> nice!
<theblazehen> yeah :)
<theblazehen> hehe, having your main PC in a VM is awesome..
<captine> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-14
<Kilos> hi Squirm- psydroid and others
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> more nuvolari 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> ja dankie seun en jy?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> ek is net bly dit is Vrydag
<nuvolari> minder bly oor valentynsdag
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> my rekenaar is nou nie so lekker om te vry soos 'n girl nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<nuvolari> wel, as ek nou maar my verbeelding gebruik
<Kilos> good morning superfly ThatGraemeGuy  :-)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good morning
<Squirm-> morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<magespawn> so what is up today?
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> just asking what you are doing etc?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im running that siggen and hoping to find a noonoo to catch to see what is the best frequency to kill it
<Kilos> are you catching up with all the installing of stuff yet magespawn ?
<Xethron> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> !
<magespawn> later all work is calling
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Yessir
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_ ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<charl> :)
<charl> how's it going?
<psyatw> I am doing fine, thanks :)
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> how are you doing?
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl> i'm doing good
<psyatw> wb Kilos
<psyatw> I have one more week to go at my current job
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> how's the apartment hunting going psyatw ?
<psyatw> charl, I haven´t really been looking yet to be honest
<psyatw> but a few friends have offered to help me out
<psyatw> and I will have a full week of holidays to go and look for apartments
<charl> ah ok, that should be plenty of time
<Kilos> ty psyatw , going again now to other drive
<psyatw> wb again Kilos
<Kilos> ty ty
<psyatw> solved your problems now?
<Kilos> i had to go to other drive to find stuff in mail accounts
<Kilos> for ian
<Kilos> his tower is dead so no internet
<Kilos> Maaz_ telkom mail is <reply> TM-SOC@telkom.co.za
<Maaz_> Kilos: I already know stuff about telkom mail
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> Maaz_ telkom mail
<Maaz_> TM-SOC@telkom.co.za
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lol hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> 17mm gisteraand
<inetpro> 15
<inetpro> saam met lekker donderweer
<Kilos> ja baie en krag af vir hure, toe gaan slaap ek
<Kilos> Maaz_ change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> Kilos: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> Maaz_ grrr
<Maaz_> you tiger you
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<Kilos> yo not_found hows ya
<not_found> at work for an additional two nights of fun and zzzzzzzz... so I am ok I guess :) - how are you uncle Kilos 
<not_found> ?
<Kilos> good ty lad
<not_found> awesome :)
<Kilos> yeah hehe everything works except for xchat sound but konversation makes a good backup irc client
<Kilos> had a look at facebook yesterday. wow become an advert thing
<not_found> cool :)
<Kilos> lotsa nudes and semi nudes for sale
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> russian chicks etc
<Kilos> eeek
<not_found> always handy 
<not_found> >.<
<Kilos> i have never fancied fb much but now its getting outa hand
<Kilos> need to find a way to block all adverts then it wont be too bad again maybe
<Kilos> its called progress
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> haha what happened psyatw 
<psyatw> Kilos, I saw a friend of mine change his nick so I thought I should one up him in that department :)
<theblazehen> hey Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<not_found> hiya theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey not_found 
<Private_User> theblazehen: its normally in the last place you look
<Private_User> :D
<theblazehen> Private_User, lol?
<Private_User> hello all, Kilos, not_found, theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<not_found> alo
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> :p
<smile> it's valentine's day, so no computer anymore :p
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> byebye ;)
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<inetpro> sup Kilos?
<Kilos> fix the bot man
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro doesn't have full permissions to the bot
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ok then you gotta tune the crash kid
<Kilos> but its your job, hence the fix it
<Kilos> you might as well because you didnt fix my xchat sound
<inetpro> hmm.
<Kilos> rofl
<theblazehen> Kilos, crash kid?
<Kilos> cocooncrash
<Kilos> the bots boss
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> but he has gone over to the yanks so we lost a master
<Kilos> he theblazehen you love playing
<Kilos> how good is your python
<theblazehen> "Good enough"
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> But don't have much time atm, sorry I can't rreally help
<Kilos> i got a greeter script for ibid bots but it needs work
<Kilos> make time
<Kilos> not now inna coupla weeks
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> whatever happened to the guy the works with you that was gonna look at that script
<not_found> inetpro , so whats your take on Mark's blog?
<theblazehen> not_found, the systemd?
<not_found> yup
<inetpro> not_found: kind of sad for upstart 
<not_found> seems an obvious move
<not_found> as ubuntu derives from debian
<Kilos> not_found link?
<not_found> upstart was good and did what was needed at the time
<inetpro> but I guess systemd has improved in the process and is probably a good decision
<not_found> Kilos http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<Kilos> ty
<not_found> and systemd != compatible with anything 
<inetpro> I must be honest, I haven't looked deeply into systemd yet, I liked upstart
<not_found> there was one good post about why systemd was a bad idea... but it was some time ago and I doubt I would find it now
<inetpro> but then I didn't have to write startup scripts lately
<not_found> anyhow it would have alienated ubuntu badly from all the other distro's... worse than mir might
<inetpro> sure
<inetpro> I was surprised to see the posting
<inetpro> think it's a good move, definitely
<not_found> seems it caught many off guard
<not_found> was a tough call for debian
<not_found> and I think Canonical handled it correct for a change
<not_found> not that they will be cut any slack :/
<not_found> https://plus.google.com/114419073019603780828/posts/YqoKZsRBMz8
<not_found> also a very good read
<inetpro> makes a lot of things a lot easier across distros if most of them use the same startup procedures
<inetpro> but like he says, it will take time
<not_found> it is a big chance
<not_found> change*
<inetpro> sad that we are so close to the release of 14.04 LTS
<inetpro> can't see them using systemd in this release yet
<not_found> nope... it will first have to be a stable default in debian in any case... and we all know how long that can take >.<
<inetpro> hmm...
<not_found> on an unstable default :p
<inetpro> sure thing, it will have to be stable
<not_found> well ubuntu is based of off "testing" and sid right :p
<inetpro> big impact decision
<inetpro> not sure what ubuntu is based on
<not_found> afaik lts on testing and the normal release on unstable but I am not so sure now
<not_found> not that it matters to much... it will come when it has
<not_found> not that it will effect me as I don't dabble in the dark arts
<inetpro> in some ways I see ubuntu as a big testing ground 
<inetpro> now that I looked at Red Hat /  Centos again it feels like stepping back in time
<inetpro> having tried and tested stable distros is important for business
<superfly> systemd first goes into experimental
<superfly> then it'll migrate back to unstable, then into Ubuntu, and then down into testing and stable
<superfly> Ubuntu won't be using systemd before 14.10 at least
<inetpro> will be interesting to see the development of systemd
<charl> good evening
<nuvolari> o/ ohi
<nuvolari> anyone around used gradle before?
 * not_found saw the G+ post and has never heard of gradle before then :p
<not_found> hi charl and nuvolari too :p
<Kilos> hi nuvolari Golynx 
<charl> hi not_found 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> ooh this is good stuff nuvolari 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<psydroid> hi inetpro 
<charl> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi theblazehen 
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<psydroid> hi charl 
<Kilos> lol
<charl> nuvolari: we're busy with a build automation project at work
<psydroid> hi nuvolari 
<Golynx> Hi Kilos 
<psydroid> hi superfly 
<psydroid> hi not_found 
<Golynx> Hi psydroid
<superfly> ohi everyone
<charl> nuvolari: we are using maven with jenkins right now
 * superfly was busy setting up his fish tank
<charl> hi superfly 
<Golynx> hi superfly and charl
<Golynx> plus Hi not_found
<charl> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> Golynx did you see the software sig-gen
<Golynx> software ? Does it have anything like that ?
<Kilos> it works kiff
<Kilos> runs a sig-gen from your pc
<Golynx> oh great
<Golynx> glad you got it working
<Kilos> yeah but now to get bugs to keep still long enough to find the frequency for them
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> thats a tuff one hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> you can put them in a big glass pot then shoot them with the sig gen and see which frequency they fly from
<Kilos> lol i cant catch them man they are fast
<Golynx> you must be gentle, a fly will sit still if you approuch it slowly, then when your 2 cm away you catch it with a small pot
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> which stuff charl? 
<Kilos> these are tiny white fly. similar to fruit fly
<nuvolari> IMHO gradle is a PITA to start with
<nuvolari> it's supposedly some silverish bullet
<Golynx> i can come as close as 1 cm and a fly sits still, lol its crazy but it works :0
<Golynx> :)
<Kilos> come right through fly screens
<nuvolari> but I'm wrecking my brains trying to do the simplest of things
<nuvolari> it's not nearly as easy and straight-forward/simple as maven
<nuvolari> it's like ANT, just without the XML
<nuvolari> cli-support sucks
<nuvolari> no tab-completion
<nuvolari> pretty coloured text output though
<Golynx> then make it a small glass pot and catch them, then transfer to the big pot for testing
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> :)
<Kilos> and i found my frequency counter
<Golynx> are you sure it can generate below 40Hz
<Kilos> but has to be plugged in with pl259 plugs i think they were called
<Kilos> the sig-gen starts at 0khz
<nuvolari> I don't understand my boss. Fighting maven and git with all his heart in favour of ANT and Subversion, now he wants to go the gradle/git route. Git is great, but nobody on our team used gradle/groovy before
<Golynx> 0khz is 1000Hz :/
<not_found> er
<nuvolari> oh?
<nuvolari> *eh
<Kilos> starts lower than that even
<nuvolari> 0khz = 0Hz
<not_found> +1
<not_found> 0Mhz = 0Hz
<not_found> >.<
<nuvolari> 0GHz = 0Hz
<Kilos> and scrolls up with mouse scroll wheel
<Golynx> lol 1khz = 1000hz :p
<Kilos> very cool
<nuvolari> +1
<nuvolari> :P
<not_found> 0jiggawatz = one mcdonalds burger
<nuvolari> lol!
<Kilos> 0=0 in any language
<not_found> cool shaes
<nuvolari> except 1⁰
<not_found> *shades
<nuvolari> wait
<nuvolari> I nearly failed maths
<nuvolari> let me shush
<nuvolari> :P
<not_found> that = 0 right?
<not_found> lol
<Golynx> nuvolari i failed at match :p
<Kilos> default setting is 440hz
<nuvolari> Golynx: you're welcome in my circle
<Golynx> ty nuvolari :)
<Kilos> as you scroll up through the sounds the squeels make your head ache
<nuvolari> not_found: I got to fly a 60-size nitro heli last weekend
<nuvolari> I was shaking afterwards :P
<nuvolari> not mine
<Golynx> 440hz is too high Kilos
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> mosquito frequency is 11.3 khz
<Golynx> lol yah your eardrums will pop be carefull
<Kilos> nuvolari its written in java
<Golynx> 11.3 khz where did you get that info ?
<Kilos> http://arachnoid.com/JSigGen/
<nuvolari> what's that oom Kilos?
<Kilos> i saw a mosquito killer link somewhere
<nuvolari> if you want a simple tone/DTMF/white/black noise generator, I found the simplest tool possible: ocenaudio
<Kilos> signal generator  nuvolari 
<nuvolari> runs on win, lin, and osx
<nuvolari> using it for recording
<Kilos> you gotta find the frequency that kills mosquitos and bugs nuvolari 
<nuvolari> It can't do multitrack recording though 
<Kilos> 11.3khz we cant hear
<nuvolari> I can hear 11.3Khz
<theblazehen> I can hear 21.5 KHz...
<nuvolari> 14000hz
<nuvolari> whut, you're a vampire?
<Kilos> lol
<charl> nuvolari: sorry was away for a few mins... what you mean "which stuff
<Kilos> i cant hear 1300hz
<charl> "?
<Golynx> Kilos insects tend to run away from sounds in the 30 - 40 hz spectrum , i dunno about 11.3 khz 
<Kilos> ok lemme go try down there
<nuvolari> hmm, maybe it depends on equipment too. Headphones might be better suited to test ranges
<Golynx> I saw 0 Hz - 96 KHz in there that site you gave, so your sound card will generate in the right frequencies
<not_found> nuvolari didn't crash this one eh?
<not_found> :p
<nuvolari> charl: hmm, I need to figure out why I said that :P
<theblazehen> nuvolari, just young :)
<charl> :)
<nuvolari> not_found: that crash was totally not my fault, I promise! I didn't know wooden blades can't handle what I was about to try
<nuvolari> 21:30:38         charl | ooh this is good stuff nuvolari
<Kilos> Golynx what frequency bothers dogs'
<charl> nuvolari: oh, gradle :)
<charl> too much happening in this channel
<Kilos> whew way past bedtime. night all. sleep tight
<Golynx> 30 - 50 khz
<charl> good night kilos
<Golynx> night Kilos
<charl> i'm going too
<charl> have a good evening all
<nuvolari> waait
<nuvolari> too late
<nuvolari> *sigh*
<nuvolari> gradle good stuff my rear
<nuvolari> :-/
<not_found> nuvolari ; just pulling your socks... seems an awesome hobby :)
<nuvolari> I'm off
<nuvolari> o/night
<locodir-user1> Goede avond
<nuvolari> thumbs-down for gradle. re-fetches nexus repo index for every new project = 105 Mb?
<nuvolari> or was that 10.5...?
<nuvolari> nope, 105.3 Mb!
<not_found> lol
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-15
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> sorry. testing if sound works in xchat
<Kilos> hi superfly psydroid 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<soundsearcher> Maaz_, morning
<Maaz_> Hello soundsearcher
<soundsearcher> hi Golynx you still winning with xubuntu
<Golynx> hi soundsearcher. Yeah i am settled now with xubuntu, its better than unity and more productive :)
<soundsearcher> haha
<Golynx> When i get a more powerfull pc, i will do ubuntu unity 14.04 
<soundsearcher> im also hoping to try that
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<Golynx> had a feeling something not right these :p
<Kilos> pity you started so late with ubuntu Golynx 10.10 would have been ideal for you
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> why 10.10
<Kilos> that used gnome2 before unity hit the scene
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> worked great on old machines
<Golynx> not sure if drivers would work there
<Golynx> else i would have to manually do everything
<Kilos> it was better than xubuntu imo
<Golynx> ohk
<Golynx> aslong as i'm able to use the OS without so many hardware issues i am fine with it
<Kilos> no choice now with support dropping off you gotta go with the flow
<Golynx> ya true
<Kilos> i got a new m/board here and xchat dont have sound hence soundsearcher
<Golynx> oh ok
<Golynx> last  night you asked about the dogs hearing frequency, that is 30 - 50 khz
<Kilos> ah ty and the mossies one is close to that?
<Golynx> i think its from 10khz to 25khz
<Kilos> cool ill try them all
<Golynx> hope you get it right :)
<Kilos> haha me too ty
<Golynx> yw
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello peeps
<theblazehen> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy wassup its saterday
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm on call and some stuff is acting up
<Golynx> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> hi Golynx 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> wbb going to konversation
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: so have you built your mozzi killer yet?
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> its all software inetpro , just gotta find the right frequency for them
<Kilos> but first 2 find some mozzi's\
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> how far can a frequency travel?
<Kilos> depends i suppose on how high you turn your volume control
<Kilos> and its very low so dont need line of site like wifi
<inetpro> how do you measure the volume if you can't hear it?
<Kilos> you use a diffirent frequency in the audio range first
<Kilos> different
<Kilos> i just listen to bloep here on konversation
<Kilos> otherwise you screw volume up and it bloeps you off the chair
<inetpro> I'm just thinking about the sound of the mozzi, surely it doesn't travel very far
<Kilos> you mean from the generator or from a mozzi itself?
<inetpro> from the mozzi itself
<Kilos> oh normally only in one room 
<Kilos> you never heard them buzzing around when you in bed
<inetpro> only right by my ear
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> before you klap yourself
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> if one can pinpoint the correct frequency it should keep them out of the whole house
<inetpro> this whole issue of loudness vs frequency confuses me
<Kilos> its like a radio
<Kilos> loudness is controlled by the volume
<Kilos> frequency is controlled by the genny
<Kilos> get it and scroll up and listen to the frequency change
<inetpro> so the frequency does not fade away with distance?
<Kilos> runs with a java command
<Kilos> nope it just goes out of your own hearing range
<Kilos> http://www.lsu.edu/deafness/HearingRange.html
<Kilos> like bats use a sonar kinda frequency to tell them if there is something in front of them but we cant hear it
<inetpro> goes right over my head
<Kilos> get the gen and listen
<inetpro> what gen?
<Kilos>  google JSigGen
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> http://arachnoid.com/JSigGen/
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now?
<inetpro> need aplugin to run that
<Kilos> acroread
<inetpro> jre yuck!
<Kilos> in the repos
<Kilos> just some java stuff man
<Kilos> the earlier versions are python code
<Kilos> read the info and you can tick on earlier versions
<Kilos> its like humming. start low tone then go up and up till you are squeeling
<Kilos> those are all different frequencies
 * inetpro installed icedtea6-plugin
<inetpro> working now
<inetpro> now what I do?
<Kilos> ok its default is 400hz i think
<Kilos> you hear it?
<Kilos> put your pointer in that block and scroll
<inetpro> what block?
<Kilos> with 400 in
<Kilos> tiny block
<Kilos> make the thing full screen till you know whats up
<Kilos> are you winning
<Kilos> inetpro ?
<inetpro> you mean scroll the frequency?
<Kilos> yeah scroll mouse wheel and frequency chaanges
<Kilos> and you should hear the tone going up
<inetpro> signal frequency
<inetpro> what is Modul?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> modulate
<Kilos> add some modulation
<Kilos> can you hear anything man?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> works perfactly
<Kilos> ya its a well written app methinks
<inetpro> so can I generate white noise with this thing?
<Kilos> ya at the bottom i think
<inetpro> to kill the office airconditioner noise
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it can generate all kinds of funny waveforms
<inetpro> you are laughing, that noise is killing me slowly man
<Kilos> aircon noise killing you?
 * inetpro loves the quietness when the aircon is switched off
<Kilos> complain and they can get a better quality one
<inetpro> but unfortunately gets hot too quickly so rather keep it on
<inetpro> I actually meassured it some time ago but forget the db levels
<Kilos> complain and tell them you need a phsyc evaluation so they can see the damage its doing to you
<Kilos> have you got up to the squeeling frequency yet?
<inetpro> it probably not that bad but the levels were quite high
<inetpro> don't want to break my speaker
<inetpro> s/break/kill/
<Kilos> keep going up you will get to a place where you feel the sound more than hear it
<Kilos> no man ive run all the way and speakers fine
<Kilos> its only waves going through the speaker at different speeds
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> it hurts man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go past there
<Kilos> now to find the right one that hurts mosquitoes
<Kilos> inetpro go look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMS44ptNP3g and tell me what they say
<inetpro> no ways
<Kilos> there is also a droid thing looks like
<Kilos> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.picobrothers.am&hl=en
<inetpro> no more bw available
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> my kids are killing me this month
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> same as that sound hurt you, theoretically there must be sounds that can hurt any living thing
 * inetpro needs a proxy at home to set bw limits
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> it's easy to manage when you're alone
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> how do i get konversation to keep colours in old scroll backs
<Kilos> thats the main thing xchat does better
<Kilos> Most devices use a range of frequency between 16 and 20 KHz in order to disturb insects; the efficacy though depends on the type of sound (ultrasonic, etc) used which can be achieved with special equipment, usually professional ones.
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> so inetpro catch some mozzies inna bottle and type in 16000 there by signal and scroll up till they fall over
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> ai! :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> poor mozzies
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<Kilos> they are serious disease carriers
<Kilos> ive had malaria twice
 * inetpro will ask the kids to catch some
<Kilos> thats the way
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Sure
<inetpro> Kilos:  What is the proper frequency to repell mosquito? http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080615201146AAKRUF0
<inetpro> seems like a lost cause
<inetpro> High Frequency Sounds do NOT repel mosquitoes
<inetpro> Kilos: see also http://biology.stackexchange.com/questions/2056/are-mosquitoes-repelled-by-high-frequency-sound
<Kilos> there are lots of pros and cons for the arguement but logic says that one frequency will hurt them same as that sound hurt you
<Kilos> and if something hurts you you stay away right?
<inetpro> but maybe they just don't hear it above a certain Hz just like us 
<Kilos> if you get the right one it will rattle their cages
<Kilos> i had a design link somewhere
<Kilos> http://psrcentre.org/images/extraimages/512653.pdf
<Kilos> haha it also want java stuff
<Private_User> Good day all
<charl> hi Private_User 
<charl> phew in #ubuntu you can't even say anything or you get jumped on
<charl> and then they call it a "friendly" channel
<Private_User> does anybody else here use Thunderbird as their email client? I would like to know what the average memory usage should be?
<Private_User> hi charl
<charl> hahahaha
<Private_User> what did you say there charl? I have seen that as well
<charl> i didn't, somebody just said something about "wtf is in a log" and then got jumped on
<charl> the next guy asked something about what the best of something is and got jumped on
<Private_User> yeah and sometimes you would sometimes be speaking about Ubuntu and they would tell you you going off topic and I also found that some of the people helping there are very arrogant i.e. one would ask a question and they may receive a reponse like if you do not know a simple thing of whatever do you think you should be the one setting up or even using ubuntu server...
<Private_User> I once had a query about ubuntu there and I got told I was going off topic but I know it was not a support query but stiff it was my first time there on the channel
<Private_User> *still
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> I wonder how that happened *stiff instead of *still
<charl> i don't need to know :P
<charl> lol
<charl> but yeah it's just general rudeness in that channel
<charl> people's responses and also those automated bot responses come across as very rude
<charl> in response to people asking totally legitimate and normal questions
<charl> and to jump on people for saying "wtf" these days is just childish
<charl> i'm not saying you shouldn't keep your language in check but seriously, this is irc
<theblaze_telnet> I'm connected with telnet!
<theblazehen> theblaze_telnet, ok
<smile> hi :p
<charl> hi smile 
<charl> theblazehen: you manually connected with telnet to irc? by manually using the irc protocol?
<theblazehen> charl, yep
<charl> smile: how's the weather in belgium, here's its windy
<smile> charl: windy, yesterday it was rainy too :)
<charl> yes same here
<charl> i live on the third floor and i hear the wind good
<charl> smile: i see the videos of fosdem have now been posted, looking forward to watching some of them
<psydroid> hi smile 
<psydroid> hi charl 
<psydroid> hi theblazehen 
<psydroid> hi Private_User 
<smile> charl: oh yes, yesterday was storm :D
<theblazehen> hey psydroid 
<smile> hi psydroid 
<smile> charl: great :)
<theblaze_telnet> telnet sucks..
<charl> hi psydroid 
<charl> smile: i am having a problem though, i can not hear anything
<charl> smile: it seems like the audio codec or something doesn't want to play in vlc
<charl> smile: or in firefox for that matter
<charl> for example, in this video http://ftp.belnet.be/FOSDEM/2014/K1105/Saturday/Postfix_open_source_mail_server_lessons_learned_and_recent_developments.webm
<psydroid> I just read what was said above about #ubuntu, I don't think it's good for people to deal with (mostly) novices like that
<charl> i just asked in #fosdem, i hope they have some answers
<charl> psydroid: it's not just about that, it's just general rudeness
<charl> psydroid: the people in that channel are arrogant and useless with helping people
<Kilos> what did i miss?
<psydroid> charl, I've come across that too on IRC and I don't know why they think they can get away with that kind of behaviour
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> stupid modem
<charl> psydroid: you would expect it on some networks like efnet and ircnet and more "geeky" communities
<psydroid> charl, I know Linux inside out (even kernel code) and have worked with many distributions, but I still try to help people whenever I can
<charl> psydroid: but for an official help channel like #ubuntu on freenode it's completely uncalled for, indeed
<charl> psydroid: yes same here, been using linux for like 15 years and i still enjoy helping people
<smile> charl: can't hear it either in Firefox :p
<charl> smile: yeah i think they screwed something up
<charl> one of the people just responded and said the videos aren't fully ready yet
<smile> charl: I see :p
<smile> because on Windows, the video's dont work either (just tested)
<charl> lol
<psydroid> haha
<psydroid> but wasn't Fosdem like two weeks ago?
<charl> yes
<charl> maybe i am too quick :)
<psydroid> yeah, you'd better wait for another year until Fosdem 2015 :D
<charl> yes lol
<psydroid> btw, I am going to be attending more and more of these conferences in the near future
<charl> yes i didn't know about fosdem until it was too late
<charl> next year we want to go with a group from work
<psydroid> one of the nice things of being here in Poland is that there are also a lot of developer conferences in this region
<psydroid> things about*
<psydroid> oh, if I am around at that time it would be great if I could go too
<charl> this was the other one: http://cfgmgmtcamp.eu/
<charl> but there are a lot of these events around, i don't bother to go to most of them though
<psydroid> I would only go to the most important ones, where you can actually learn something about interesting projects
<charl> if there are any good non-polish-language conferences please tell me
<charl> i've never been to poland but i would like to try it once
<psydroid> I think these conferences are generally in English, but I'm not sure
<charl> it's just quite a distance from here because i have to go through whole of germany to get to poland :P
<psydroid> hahaha
<psydroid> you can fly from Eindhoven to all big cities
<psydroid> http://www.wizzair.com
<psydroid> except for Poznań, that is ...
<charl> hmmmm
<charl> for me i would do better by going to dortmund first
<charl> and then flying from dortmund
<psydroid> oh, that's also a good choice indeed
<charl> ooh this is cheap
<charl> very good, thanks for the tip
<psydroid> you're welcome
<theblazehen> sudo apt-get install sl -y && sl
<theblazehen> you're welcome
<charl> good one theblazehen 
<not_found> :'( I can't even find one site with live rugby scores that isn't being blocked from work
<charl> not_found: ssh funnel
<charl> *tunnel
<charl> ssh -D opens a local socks proxy
 * not_found hasn't set up SSH on his home PC again...
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<charl> you need a vps or so-called "cloud server"
<not_found> besides using XP without admin makes most things difficult to achieve
<not_found> hiya uncle Kilos and charl 
<charl> no problem with putty
<charl> it works without any admin access
<charl> and configure firefox under networking, doesn't need any admin access either
<charl> i did this like 10 years ago to escape firewalls and corporate monitoring
<charl> on a network that i didn't have any admin access to either
<charl> back then we didn't have cheap vps'es but i had a box running under my desk at where i was working part time
<charl> on a relatively open network, i should add
<not_found> I have used putty here... was even running x applications from home right here... but my upload from home was to small to make it work properly :p
<charl> bah
<not_found> I haven't tried routing my browsers through a home connection 
<charl> that's really really easy
<not_found> well as easy as it may be it won't solve my issue for tonight :/
<charl> a friend of mine was in china and he was doing the same to watch youtube
<Kilos> inetpro are these good or poison
<Kilos> http://imageshack.com/a/img600/9296/baf6.jpg
<Kilos> http://imageshack.com/a/img827/8270/jyg3.jpg
<Kilos> http://imageshack.com/a/img809/5769/ed4t.jpg
<charl> man Kilos are you busy with the shrooms again
<Kilos> yeah i love them, but dunno if these are safe
<charl> you're like super mario, you just chasing shrooms
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rahter die by bullet than by mushroom poisoning
<Kilos> gooooooosiieeee
<smile> cool, systemd is becoming standard in Ubuntu :)
<smile> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<charl> Kilos: if you're not careful you're going to end up like this http://i.imgur.com/kjmPT2F.jpg
<Kilos> hahaha
<theblazehen> smile, yeah :) Finally a bit more bearable to work with :p
<Kilos> what is wrong with upstart?
<smile> theblazehen: yeah, I was hoping for that a long time
<smile> :)
<smile> Kilos: it's slower
<smile> and Ubuntu-only
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> oh is that all
<Kilos> but it is very stable
<theblazehen> I actually don't like systemd that much
<smile> theblazehen: it's fast in my experience ;)
<theblazehen> harder to have say a BSD debian, or GNU/HURD
<smile> that's all that matters :p
<theblazehen> smile, yeah, good IF you only want to use it with linux kernel
<smile> theblazehen: they will likely use SysVinit for some more years :p
<theblazehen> smile, who? BSD?
<theblazehen> I mean if I want to use a userspace linux system with a BSD kernel or something
<not_found> upstart is also used in RHEL 6...
<smile> you can still use SysV init for the years to come :p
<theblazehen> OOh! plan9 userspace with linux kernel, good idea?
<smile> not_found: sure about that? :p
<not_found> and it fulfilled an important role
<smile> https://wiki.debian.org/Debate/initsystem/upstart <- full story here, critique on systemd mostly :p
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/Q3cUg29 CSS... fuck CSS
<Kilos> eish you too young to swear like that
<smile> and here, why systemd is better: https://wiki.debian.org/Debate/initsystem/systemd
<charl> whahaahhaa
<charl> yeah and isn't that too true
<not_found> better is such a subjective concept...
<smile> "Systemd is incredibly fast (1 second to boot). It was not designed with speed in mind, but doing things correctly avoids all the delays currently incurred by the boot process. " :p
<smile> charl: it is :p
<theblazehen> smile, 20 seconds to shell on arch linux on my netbook with a HDD
<theblazehen> 1 minute to thin client connection manager, arch linux, booting from (slow) USB flash drive
<smile> theblazehen: yes, but that's not only systemd :)
<smile> that's ureadahead too
<smile> and many more ;)
<smile> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ureadahead
<theblazehen> I'm back
<theblazehen> someone said my nick. What was the message?
<Kilos> <smile> theblazehen: yes, but that's not only systemd :)
<theblazehen> k, ty Kilos 
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> not_found me watching sharks/bulls
<Kilos> dont zzzzz watch
<not_found> bulls going to get slaughtered I fear...
 * not_found can't even get the score online anymore :'(
<Kilos> yay i like that idea
<Kilos> aw
<not_found> so any updates would be appreciacted
<Kilos> np
<not_found> thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> anytime
<not_found> and may the sharks win (won't say best team cause that isn't going to happen tonight)
<Kilos> you wanna go pm or here
<Kilos> actually go social
<Kilos> ##ubuntu-za-social
<Kilos-> go sharks
<not_found> yes, go away sharks
<Kilos> inetpro waar is jy man?
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> eish Kilos, I wouldn't try those mushrooms... they don't look like the healthy type that I eat 
<inetpro> unless you are planning to have a quick trip to the hospital 
<Kilos> nope try inetpro 
<Kilos> will sigh and dump them
 * not_found won't even eat mushrooms from the shops :/
<Kilos> oo i like mushrooms
<Kilos> fry in butter then add milk and boils 2 mins
<Kilos> yum yum on bread
<Kilos> maybe arab mushrooms are not lekker
<Kilos> camel dung not good fertilizer
<not_found> I don't care what dunk it comes up in I don't want to eat it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you dunno what you missing
<Kilos> lekker like mussels and oysters
<not_found> eek... more things on my don't eat list
<Kilos> ai!
 * not_found thinks uncle Kilos should worry less about food and more about the score >.>
<Kilos> what planet you come from
<not_found> one where we eat steak
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> my fave vegetable is chicken 
<Kilos> and crayfish?
<Kilos> better than any steak
<not_found> if you find crayfish grazing on a grass field then sure... if not then I doubt it
<Kilos> haha shame man you missing something
<not_found> I don't mind ;)
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the score?
<Kilos> bulls are all steak eaters thats why the sharks are leading
<Kilos> 26/9
<inetpro> cool
<not_found> you are aware all the best fish gets transported in land and the best steak to the coast :p
<Kilos> van der merwes are funny peeps you know
<not_found> seems the game has become a bit static...
<Kilos> here one okey name is mc-gyver dean greyling
<Kilos> hahaha
 * not_found resigns himself to the loss as he expected... I will be back later all... have a great evening and don't eat anything growing on your lawns overnight... ;)
<Kilos> cheers not_found 
<Kilos> go well
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ai! stupid modem
<charl> Kilos: i just saw whatsapp support in miranda mg (windows)
<charl> *ng
<Kilos> aw i dont do windows
<charl> Kilos: http://wiki.miranda-ng.org/index.php?title=Plugin:WhatsApp/en
<charl> it says "This plugin is in development and is not suitable for daily use yet. It could cause crashes or data loss."
<Kilos> ah
<charl> no me neither
<charl> it's a gpl licensed application
<charl> i don't know why it's windows only
<Kilos> that plugin for pidgin will work. i just need to register whatsapp with a fone sometime
<Kilos> it actually starts then fails on password 
<charl> yup
<charl> if you can register your account first there's a good chance it will work
<charl> but i don't know about the above, it sounds unstable
<Kilos> ill find someone with a mod fone to register my sim some time
<charl> lol
<charl> i don't even have a mobile phone at all
<Kilos> i have one for sms and read gutenburg.org books
<Kilos> but too old for whatsapp
<Kilos> lekker to lie in bed and read on fone
<Kilos> not heavy or awkward like a book
<charl> yeah
<Kilos> inetpro 26/16
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> they coming closer
<Kilos> they actually playing the better game
<Kilos> only our defence keeps us going
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> gf took me with her to her friends dowry negotiation/engagement function thingy this afternoon
<Symmetria> that was an interesting insight into kenyan culture
<charl> lol
<charl> Symmetria: do they have lebola?
<Kilos> oo yay lambie scores 3 mins into overtime
<Kilos> 31/16
<inetpro> nice!
<Kilos> go banana boys
<charl> what
<charl> banana boys?
<Kilos> natal
<charl> lol
<Symmetria> charl same concept
<Symmetria> different name
<Symmetria> and complex negotiation ceremony
<charl> interesting
<inetpro> smile: thanks for those links
<Private_User> evening people
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<smile> inetpro: yw! :D
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<charl> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi charl
<Private_User> hi psydroid, sorry saw you greeted earlier but I was AFK :)
<charl> hahahhaahha http://www.elmarlecher.de/files/hurd.jpg
<charl> hurd is used all around the world indeed
<charl> by like 10 people
<theblazehen> When you have :w in your text dicuments..
<theblazehen> AND you're in vim
<charl> ??
<charl> how is that a problem ?
<theblazehen> I forgot to press esc...
<charl> lol
<charl> oh now i get it
<Private_User> I don't, but then again I could just be very ignorant or stupid
<charl> lol
<theblazehen> Private_User, you use Esc, :w to save in the vim text editor
<charl> well you use esc to exit input mode
<charl> and then you're in command mode
<theblazehen> I was stil in insert mode, as I forgot to press esc, so then I typed :w
<charl> and then you can execute commands like :w (write/save)
<charl> insert mode, sorry :)
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> ok gotcha
<charl> a good vim user will spend most of their time in command mode
<theblazehen> charl, Well mainly when you're editing text, then command. But if you're creating then insert..
<theblazehen> right?
<Private_User> now I am feeling a bit of hunger creeping on, time to go grab some grub. chat later people
<charl> yes
<theblazehen> charl, got any cool vim tricks?
<theblazehen> my favourite is gg=G
<theblazehen> (Because I suck at indentation :( )
<charl> hehe
<charl> i don't really know, i'm not a vim "power user"
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<charl> i have little hacks like trimming whitespace off the end of each line
<charl> with some regexp
<charl> and sorting a bunch of lines (mostly imports / variable declarations)
<charl> but i'm not big on plugins
<theblazehen> I mainly use the basics. copy-paste, regex, insert, V-Line select, etc.
<theblazehen> nice
<charl> some stuff i use so irregularly that i just google them when i need them
<charl> yes same here
<charl> this is a good resource: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Vim_Tips_Wiki
<theblazehen> I'm using the spf13 vim distribution. But mainly because it has good defaults
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> Really need to make my own vimrc..
<theblazehen> cya Kilos 
<theblazehen> charl, yeah, I know of it
<charl> looking at http://vim.spf13.com/ now
<charl> hmmmm http://spf13.com/post/why-i-use-spf13-vim
<charl> interesting maybe i try it
<theblazehen> awesome :)
<charl> hmmmm drinking leffe bruin, awesome
<charl> smile: ^
<charl> :)
<smile> charl: hehe :p
<smile> zatlap :p
<smile> I know you're all bored, so have a look at http://wiki.torios.org :p
<charl> lol
<charl> zatlap zelfst.naamw. iemand die regelmatig te veel alcohol dringt   Voorbeeld: `De zatlap maakte de hele nacht herrie. ` Bron: Wikiwoordenboek - zatlap. 
<charl> i wouldn't say i make a habit of it :P
<smile> :D
<charl> if i have it right the south african translation would be "suiplap"
<charl> but it might have been too many years
<charl> oh yes, indeed, i speak some japanese and tori is bird
<smile> see ya :p
<smile> :)
<smile> good night
<charl> this is a good initiative to watch
<charl> night smile
<charl> :)
<smile> thanks
<charl> i'm off too
<charl> night all
<theblazehen> night guys
<Private_User> man, everybody here goes to bed very early... especially for a Saturday
<theblazehen> Private_User, you in same timezone bro?
<theblazehen> I could carry on, but I'm bored
<theblazehen> Doing research on "drinking and driving" is kinda boring..
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> yes same time zone dude, well I am in South Africa A.K.A  ZA
<superfly> I rarely go to bed before 11
<superfly> my only time on the PC is after 9
<superfly> it's called kids :-)
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Private_User
<Private_User> theblazehen: if you bored and cannot sleep research ways to make additional cash online and how to make your money grow while sitting and doing nothing. That's my advice since I wish people told me that when I was younger like especially school time I would have not gotten bankrupt and become broke
<Private_User> and its not the spam making cash online hey
<Private_User> the ones that get sent to you in an email where you pay to get the info
<Private_User> there are also some freelancing ubuntu jobs out there where you work online via one of these freelancing sites for a lient and get paid
<theblazehen> Private_User, like those GPT sites, and surveys?
<Private_User> *client
<superfly> apparently there's a lot of money in advertising in Android apps and games
<theblazehen> I might do freelancing, but I don't like dev work that much. And once I get my GPU then I'll be making R2000 per month anyway
<superfly> theblazehen: you mean you don't like working for clients
<theblazehen> superfly, IFAIK flappy bird creator made $50000 one day with ads
<superfly> theblazehen: yep, and you don't want to know what others make, it's even more
<theblazehen> superfly, nah, I'd rather be say messing with a config file, getting LDAP to work or something, than developing something
<Private_User> theblazehen: yeah those ones are like waste of time cause I managed to download from the net what one of those sites said that I should pay for and it was information that if you really look on the net you would get for free
<theblazehen> superfly, yeah, some make a shit ton
<superfly> theblazehen: I'd get too bored. I prefer doing hard stuff like trying to make an electronic device use less power
<theblazehen> My one friend lost 30k USD with the recent BTC crash. All BTC mined, or traded
<superfly> not every day you get to work on a low level like that
<theblazehen> superfly, ah nice
<superfly> (turning pins on and off on an IC)
<theblazehen> well, cya all
#ubuntu-za 2014-02-16
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Trixar_za> Oh hey Squirm
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Who was this 'pi' user?
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Squirm> happy birthday Trixar_za !
<Squirm> you're getting old bud
<Kilos> haha happy birthday Trixar_za 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi ty charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos charl
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> charl, how fast is your net?
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> at home or at work?
<charl> at home i am on crappy ziggo cable internet
<charl> at work we have gigabit ethernet with fibre link between buildings and 40gbps uplink in addition to a link to the internet exchange across the road
<theblazehen> charl, wherever you can run a cryptocurrency?
<charl> my home internet is this: https://www.ziggo.nl/#producten/alles-in-1/extra
<charl> i don't use cryptocurrency
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> Was hoping you could help stress-test
<theblazehen> currently doing 30 tx/s
<charl> i don't know how that works, cryptocurrency
<charl> isn't it cpu-intensive ?
<theblazehen> only initial sync
<theblazehen> But mining is often done on GPU, but mostly ASIC for bitcoin
<charl> application specific integrated circuit ?
<charl> some special chips they use?
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> do sha256 really fast
<charl> a friend of mine does it on his mobile phone
<charl> some android stuff, no idea, no interest either really
<theblazehen> just the client I assume?
<theblazehen> ah
<charl> afaik he can mine too
<charl> but he has a gpu cluster at home
<charl> he took a old rack-mounted server thing, big box
<charl> and he stuffed it full of as many gpus as possible
<charl> maybe he has a picture up, lemme check
<theblazehen> ooh nice
<theblazehen> How much cash did he lose past week?
<theblazehen> I'm gonna get gpu soon
<theblazehen> ROI in 3 months
<charl> no idea, haven't spoken to him in the last week
<theblazehen> kk
<charl> oooh it's a mess but look through this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twobombs/sets/72157626536549115/
<theblazehen> price dropped really dar
<theblazehen> far*
<charl> his computer is a complete disaster
<charl> i have never seen such a "kloterij" in my life
<theblazehen> he does bitcoin on nvidia cards?!
<charl> i have never seen kabelsalat like that in my life
<charl> my head hurts and my stomach turns when i look at his machine
<theblazehen> lol
<charl> look at that one photo he stuck an extra PSU at his machine with ducktape
<charl> just to power all the gpus
<charl> is that englishman's site back up again?
<charl> that one that got ddosed a few weeks back
<theblazehen> yeah, site is back up
<theblazehen> And beta going good
<charl> what's the url again ?
<theblazehen> emunie.com
<theblazehen> crypto currency that I was talking about now
<charl> ooh it's a java app ...
<charl> that's can't be fast for mining ?
<theblazehen> actually it's fast enough
<charl> calculations it's pretty good but can you access gpus ?
<charl> i am a java developer myself
<theblazehen> this won't run on GPU
<theblazehen> And needs fast DB
<charl> what happened to the claims he's a fraud and his passport photo
<theblazehen> totally different to other cryptos
<theblazehen> Not sure, stopped paying attention to those guys
<charl> hold on if it's not processing-intensive how does it work
<charl> how do you create artificial scarcity
<theblazehen> What do you mean?
<charl> i mean to generate bitboins are difficult
<charl> computationally expensive
<charl> so you can only generate a limited number of them
<theblazehen> The transaction is verified 3 times by different hatchers, then each gets share of tx fee
<charl> that's why they are worth something
<theblazehen> And theen to produce more there is interest and hatchers get paid based on amount of tx verified
<charl> oh it's a whole different model
<charl> not based on a computationally expensive algorithm ?
<theblazehen> nope
<charl> ah ok now i get why it's a java app :)
<theblazehen> why?
<charl> if you don't need gpus etc
<theblazehen> ah, yeah
<psydroid> hi charl 
<psydroid> hi theblazehen 
<psydroid> why are these apps even written in java?
<theblazehen> hi psydroid 
<theblazehen> psydroid, easy dev?
<psydroid> theblazehen, I guess so, yes
<charl> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> but I don't find it takes me significantly more time to write in c++
<charl> java is nice for developing web app backends
<psydroid> there are just way more possibilities to shoot yourself in the foot
<charl> because all the biggest frameworks are written in java
<psydroid> yes, I understand
<charl> i like writing web app backends in java and web-related stuff
<charl> but for good applications that run directly on the computer, definitely c or python
<psydroid> yes
<inetpro> Kilos: what frequency can I use to irritate the neighborhoods dogs?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://www.instructables.com/answers/What-ultrasonic-frequency-actually-hurts-dogs/
<Kilos> i havent tried ones to worry dogs but if that works it will affect your dogs too
<inetpro> I'll try it again next time, for now they are quiet again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you undertand frequencies now inetpro ?
<inetpro> well
<inetpro> I think it's more the noise levels that scare the animals than anything else
<Kilos> every different sound is a different frequency
<Kilos> as is every colour too
<Kilos> peeps and all animals are sensitive to certain frequencies
<Kilos> some hurt
<inetpro> I'm not so sure the PC speaker is accurate
<Kilos> it should be close
<Kilos> not sure how fast they can actually vibrate
<Kilos> i dunno if you get special high definition speakers
<inetpro> playing with modulate on FM produces some interesting sound variations
<Kilos> lol ya but fm is high normally\
<Kilos> like our radio stations
<inetpro> could build a house alarm with this thing
<inetpro> burglar alarm as well
<Kilos> they sounds/frequencies to affect bugs are beyond our hearing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> haha inetpro i just mailed telkom and asked if they can put a wifi goodie by this cell tower
<Kilos> this is the reply
<inetpro> haha, good luck :-)
<Kilos> Please note that we will send this to our planning team. Thank you for supporting 8ta
<inetpro> they will most probably laugh at that
<Kilos> well lets hope
<inetpro> there's very lttle hope
<Kilos> there are lots of businesses in the area so who knows
<inetpro> you must be joking
<Kilos> it cost me i email so what can i lose
<Kilos> 1
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-09
<Kilos> morning inetpro and all others
<SDCDev> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  home again?
<Kilos> hi clr  
<clr> hey, just testing windoze chat client.  Don't you sleep Kilos?  
<Kilos> lol ya i do but my new project is too exciting to sleep lots
<SDCDev> Im in the Western Cape now Kilos :P
<SDCDev> what project? :D
<Kilos> wow rondloper
<SDCDev> hehe been here since last week Wednesday
<Kilos> let me fing you the link SDCDev  
<Kilos> s/fing/find
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2RNrWvZLY
<SDCDev> went to calitzdorp, montagu, robertson, stellenbosch, camps bay, bloubergstrand, melkbosstrand, now in Somerset West :)
<Kilos> wow lovely
<Kilos> great way to get to know your own country
<Kilos> i hope you get work everywhere
<Kilos> and of course promote ubuntu all the way
<SDCDev> lol I haven't worked in too long :P thats why I been up since 4 :) doing some work :P
<Kilos> lol
<SDCDev> I have been promoting Ubuntu allot :D 2 converts this month already :>
<SDCDev> 1 is a Chiropractor, the other is a musician
<Kilos> dont forget to invite them all here
<Kilos> great work
<SDCDev> lol they dont know what IRC is :P
<Kilos> that should be the first thing you teach noobs to linux because here is where the help is
<SDCDev> hahaha :P I guess, but they're not tech inclined :P they just think it looks and works better than windoze :P
<SDCDev> windows 8 users are so easy to convert
<SDCDev> lol
<SDCDev> I use Gnome though, and always tell them to install gnome :O
<SDCDev> its allot easier for a first timer
<SDCDev> transition from Windoze -> Ubuntu + Gnome = instant
<Kilos> if they can install gnome they can install hexchat
<Kilos> too many new peeps have to rely on the main forum for help, and it gets hectic there
<Kilos> and often they dont tell noobs to use sudo in commands
<Kilos> so add irc and our mailing list to your recruiting program
<Kilos> thats how i got here, the fly found me floundering in one of the main services
<SDCDev> hahaha :D I got here somehow, not sure how :P but it wasnt for help...
<SDCDev> I think I got here through the get involved link
<Kilos> yes advertise our new site please
<Kilos> the fly has done a wonderful job with it
<Kilos> everyone says its awesome
<Kilos> wb spinza  
<captine> SDCDev: I have the same challenge.  Colleagues using Ubuntu wouldnt be interested in IRC... anyhow, morning all, and cheers... off to work I go.
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> have a good day
<Kilos> oh my
 * Kilos investigating nikola
<SDCDev> http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-5-tips-of-a-productive-developer
<SDCDev> thats interesting
<Kilos> hi St3baS  
<St3baS> hey hey 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> tell us about yourself, like where you are and what you do, and if you need help just state your prob
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> and lo highvoltage  
<highvoltage> wow, the ubuntu-za website is looking really nice these days
<Kilos> lovely hey
<highvoltage> o/
<Kilos> pat our fly on the back
<superfly> hey highvoltage
<St3baS> Hey all, Im from JHB and I started using ubuntu last week Monday, SDCDev brought me to this channel :) 
<Kilos> wonderful St3baS  now you can join our happy family
<St3baS> :D
 * Kilos pats SDCDev  on the back
<Kilos> St3baS  mark this channel as your favourite
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> are you here with your browser?
<ThatGraemeGuy> me?
<Kilos> no St3baS  
<Kilos> hehe sorry
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> just me that types too slow
<Kilos> :D
<SDCDev> is it too early for first power nap of the day?
<St3baS> haha nope im using xchat
<Kilos> nope SDCDev  when touring nap time is your decision
<St3baS> i will add to my startup script
<Kilos> cool St3baS  
<Kilos> SDCDev  keep up the good work
<Kilos> highvoltage  welcome to ubuntuza on the tweet place
<Kilos> lol the whole continent is going to have to get used to my mistakes
<SDCDev> lol :>
<SDCDev> :D
<Kilos> hmm...
<SDCDev> anyone who can't find a way to shorten procrastination isn't lazy enough
<Kilos> i think i even drove ThatGraemeGuy  to drink
<Kilos> hehe
<SDCDev> lol
<SDCDev> Im procrastinating my nap time by being on IRC
<Kilos> good dark time was made for sleeping
<SDCDev> hahaha no ways... dark time was made for working
<Kilos> no man , that was actually made for owls and bats
<Kilos> eskom changed that some
<Kilos> oh i forgot rats
<Kilos> superfly  do you know the size of our site?
<superfly> nope
 * Kilos needs to squeeze ian for space one sometime in the future
<Kilos> space for one
<superfly> Kilos: the front page is 476k
<superfly> Kilos: but when you move to the next page, your browser will have already cached most of that, so you won't download much more.
<Kilos> wow thats nice and small so can be hosted just about anywhere for free
<Kilos> im mainly worried about the size i need on a host for ubuntu-africa site
<Kilos> maybe ubuntu does that for one
<superfly> Kilos: don't worry about hosting, I'll worry about that.
<Kilos> ty superfly  and the address? what do i make a nikola site as?
<Kilos> mysite doesnt sound right. you had the fly in it too while doing the work
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not sure of the address. I'll have to think about that
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> hi qwebirc75399  
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> he skrikked him spider white
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Padroni> hola
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> Hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Padroni> should probably choose a nick and register it
<Padroni> thanx
<Padroni> I am here because of a Cape Linux Users Group tweet
<Padroni> else I wouldn't have known about this group / website
<Kilos> great
<Padroni> Where are the meetings held?
<Kilos> meetings are held right herew
<Kilos> here as well
<Kilos> next one is on the 24th
<Padroni> oh ok
<Padroni> cool
<Padroni> I was scared being in CT, I will miss out as usual
<Kilos> but you are welcome to stay online with us
<Kilos> no man ct is full of ubuntu and linux users
<Kilos> and there is nearly always someone online here
<Padroni> cool
<Padroni> I am working a 18 hour shift today
<Padroni> So I will stick around
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<Padroni> oh well
<Padroni> I work as a support engineer at a major webhosting company
<Kilos> we have all kinds here. from dev guys to mechanics
<Kilos> what company
<Padroni> my focus is on security, so I deal with network abuse
<Padroni> I'd rather not say
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> ok
<Padroni> but I am also a Ubuntu fan and it's the only distro I use outside work
<Kilos> wonderful
<Padroni> at work we work with either cloudlinux or CentOS 
<Kilos> great
<Padroni> the latter is based on RHEL and I am not a big fan of that
<Padroni>  did 5 Oracle certifications in 2013.  Oracle has their own Linux based on RHEL and it's shite
<Padroni> what does 'official ubuntu membership' entail?
<Padroni> seeing as you just got yours, you might be the best person to answer?
<Kilos> sec i have the link somewhere
<Kilos> oh i think its on our site
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org/getting-involved.html
<superfly> Padroni: a web hosting company based in Durbanville, perhaps?
<Padroni> I will go through the motions of that, later.
<Padroni> Nope, Superfly
<Kilos> ya lot of work and commitment
<Padroni> how did you get to durbanville?
<Kilos> you can join us though and be a ubuntu-za member
<Jacques_Stry> haha, it's like holding a carrot for a donkey
<superfly> Padroni: where are you based?
<Padroni> Helderberg area
<superfly> ah
<Padroni> why Durbanville? How did you get to that address?
<Padroni> if i may ask
<superfly> There's a major web hosting company that is based in Durbanville.
<Padroni> oh you are thinking of Hetzner
<superfly> indeed
<Padroni> sheesh.  not a fan of them
<Padroni> professionally speaking in terms of having to deal with them
<superfly> Padroni: don't say that too loudly in front of ThatGraemeGuy
<Padroni> not dissing their hosting / service
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> :-P
<Padroni> he a fan, or he work there?
<superfly> he works there.
<Padroni> oh
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> but we are all friends here even if we agree to disagree
<Kilos> been years without a flame war
<Padroni> haha
<Padroni> I did NOT show up here to start one
<stickyboy> Anyone use nodejs?
<Padroni> So I'm gonna go right ahead and shut up now
<stickyboy> Testing this node IRC client... http://shout-irc.com/
<superfly> stickyboy: not volutarily
<superfly> Padroni: hehe, don't worry about it
<superfly> *voluntarily
<superfly> eish
<Padroni> anyone else have issues with Steam not working on 14.10?
<Padroni> it loads but won't let me log in
<superfly> worked fine the last time I used it at home, but that's Debian, not Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Padroni> i'm not the only one
<Padroni> lots of people complain about that
<Padroni> but can't figure out how to fix it
<Jacques_Stry> I run steam on 3 machines with 14.10 - no problems so far
<Padroni> So it's you?
<Padroni> I heard someone got it right, but they forgot who
<Padroni> :|
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> So what problem you getting?
<Padroni> I think I should choose a new nick and stick to it
<Padroni> login screen is unresponsive
<Padroni> like it's an image, not a functional box with buttons 
<Padroni> click on it, nothing happens
 * stickyboy doesn't play games
<Jacques_Stry> Mine does it too while it authenticates, but usually only for like 3 sec's
<Jacques_Stry> Could maybe be trouble connecting to the server - have you tried another connection?
<Jacques_Stry> Or running it in terminal to check for errors?
<stickyboy> Only bash and github
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> I have given up
<Padroni> installed / reinstalled so many times
<Padroni> completely removed it, then reinstall
<Padroni> same thing
<Kilos> aw where is neelsie he lives on steam
<Padroni> so Kilos
<Padroni> tell me about yourself?
<Kilos> yessir
<Padroni> Oh Superfly - the company I work for is not based in my hometown
<Padroni> I work remotely
<superfly> ah
 * Padroni obviously gets to drink at work
<Jacques_Stry> haha
 * superfly prefers not working remotely
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos#preview
 * superfly still gets to drunk at work though :-P
<superfly> *drink
<superfly> I don't get drunk..
 * Jacques_Stry thinks working remotely sounds lekka
 * Padroni is a bit of a social handgrenade.  Better off alone
<Kilos> Padroni  ^^
<Kilos> thats me basically
<Padroni> Kilos - coolest email addy ever!
<Padroni> haha
<Kilos> haha
<Jacques_Stry> O.O well done
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> that is already registered
<Kilos> hard work finding a nick thats no already taken
<Jacques_Stry> Superfly keeps giving me flashbacks of Joe Cartoon
<superfly> I'm afraid I was around before Joe Cartoon
<Trixar_za> Joe Cartoon?
<Trixar_za> Don't I know who that is because I'm too old or too young?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Padroni> Joe Cartoon was legend in his time
<Jacques_Stry> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYE3riHLptI
<Padroni> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Padroni
<Trixar_za> Oh, superfly
<superfly> Oh, Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> I meant the cartoon - not the person here
<Trixar_za> :P
<superfly> haha
<Kilos> i go take sheep to pastures
<Padroni> anyone else in web hosting ?
<superfly> nope
 * superfly is a software/firmware developer
 * Padroni stands impressed
<Trixar_za> firmware developer
<Trixar_za> That always makes my dirty mind giggle
 * Jacques_Stry is a IT tech at a high school, +- 220 computers
<Kilos> eina and all windows
<Jacques_Stry> eina almost all yes...
<Trixar_za> If you have students like I was, I really do feel sorry for you
<Kilos> haha
<Jacques_Stry> nope - system pretty advanced and secure
 * Padroni has his finger on the delete button of about 35k websites
<Jacques_Stry> kids can't do much
<Trixar_za> I was the kid that got bored and wrote clients to abuse the network by sending a flood of notifications to other computers.
<Trixar_za> Then I taught my friends how to do it
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> the good old days of Win98
<Padroni> And DoS'ing a pc till it crashes
<Trixar_za> Yeah :)
<Jacques_Stry> those commands disabled - I did it too when i was in school :)
<Padroni> you gotta love them old half-duplex network cards that buffered out so quickly
<Padroni> ISA cards, if I remember correctly
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Padroni> DOS was still DOS with Win98
<Padroni> with XP they killed it
<Trixar_za> I think back then the newest they ran was ME or 2000
<Padroni> I used to DoS my boss a lot
<Padroni> just to piss him off 
<Jacques_Stry> If a learner irritates me I just disable his domain account and log him out of his pc...
<Trixar_za> The teacher did later introduce remote desktop like capabilities
<Trixar_za> then my one friend figured out how to reverse that on her.
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Trixar_za> And noticed she was posting to online dating sites
<Padroni> ouch
<Padroni> I am busy getting my launchpad on 
<Jacques_Stry> Best quote i've seen in a while: A computer lets you make more mistakes faster than any invention in human history - with the possible exceptions of handguns and tequila.
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> lol
 * Trixar_za wonders what would happen if you mixed all three
 * Padroni would probably end up shooting Win8 users...
<Trixar_za> How about Windows 10?
<Trixar_za> Slight bane of my existence
<Padroni> i have a weird launchpad name ...
<Jacques_Stry> Well looks a bit better than 8 but still probably gonna be a disaster
<Padroni> i-inao-d
<Padroni> what kind of name is that?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it normally uses your email addy
<Kilos> do you have a gmail account
<Padroni> yes
<Kilos> is it in your launchpad info thing
<Padroni> nope
<Padroni> i am working on my account
<Padroni> will give the info when I am done
<Padroni> changed it though
<Trixar_za> Since I came up with the words Trixar and Trixarian, I've pretty much stuck with them.
<Trixar_za> Apparently the word Trixar existed before I created it, but Trixarian didn't :P
<Jacques_Stry> Love all these "you have 63 errors - scan windows now" adds when i'm on linux
<Trixar_za> It's more fun when you do a Genuine check with WINE and it reports itself as a genuine windows install
<Padroni> I have this neat little trick I do
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Padroni> do tech support guys in computer shops
<Padroni> or rather, a specific, 'Incredible' computer shop 
<Padroni> I walk past their displayed computers
<Padroni> open CMD
<Padroni> list accounts
<Padroni> reset administrator password to something random
<Padroni> delete guest account
<Padroni> reboot
<Padroni> all in about 7 seconds
<Padroni> a hummingbird couldn't catch me on the job
<Jacques_Stry> haha - shame
<Padroni> they have learned to leave the computers logged OUT
<Kilos> eish you are naughty
<Padroni> else they need to format/reinstall the whole time
<Padroni> yeah well my wife caught on to my little hate campaign and put a stop to it
<Trixar_za> lol
<Jacques_Stry> nah just use an exploit and remove password
<Kilos> good girl
<Padroni> she feels it's wrong
<Trixar_za> I prefer the more passive route
<Padroni> I maintain I am testing their skills 
<Trixar_za> You know, booting with a liveCD and seeing how long it takes them to notice
<Trixar_za> http://www.manucornet.net/pcjacking/
<Jacques_Stry> So who's tried the 15.04 Alpha?
<Padroni> not yet
<Padroni> i'm still rocking 14.04
<Padroni> I might upgrade my laptop to that version though
<Padroni> is that the last version before Ubuntu goes commercial?
<Padroni> apt-get dist-upgrade , yeah?
<Padroni> you guys still here?
<Kilos> yes
<Padroni> Jacques_Stry, Trixar_za Kilos ?
<Padroni> oh
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> i have these small computers
<Kilos> im just busy trying to get nikola working here
<Kilos> getting there slowly
<Padroni> and by small i mean both form factor and speed
<Kilos> reading is hard work
<Trixar_za> Generally not a good idea to upgrade a distro like that. It leads to some weird bugs :P
<Padroni> micro itx formfactore, 2gb ram, 2.4ghz dual core chip
<Padroni> put ubuntu 14.04 on 
<Padroni> starts up with so many errros
<Padroni> errors, sorry
<Padroni> [dyslexia is fnu...]
<Padroni> could it be the hardware can't run that version?
<Padroni> maybe downgrade to an earlier version like 12.04 or so?
<Trixar_za> Depends. Could be faulty RAM or the inclusion of memory checking (or not including it). I had a system like that.
<Kilos> typos is not a criminal offence, so if you think peeps wont understand just retype the word with a * in front or do s/wrong word/right word
<Padroni> thing is
<Padroni> the errors are never the same
<Padroni> and yet, sometimes it will boot up without any issues...
<Trixar_za> Linux is way more picky about it's systems than Windows
<Padroni> I don't wanna have another windoes machine on my network
<Padroni> my wife and kids use it
<Trixar_za> Also depends on the errors. Like some changes to the kernel yields weird, but not system breaking error messages
<Padroni> so it has to be linux
<Trixar_za> like the one about ACPI
<Kilos> try running sudo touch /forcefsck and see if that repairs the errors
<Padroni> yeah I didn't think of that...
<Padroni> that will take decades...
<Padroni> force file system check?
<Kilos> it does it on reboot and fast
<Padroni> maybe I must just get hold of some small SSD drives somewhere
<Padroni> only need like 20Gb for what I use it for, anyway
<Kilos> whew they arew costly
<Kilos> are
<Padroni> i know
<Padroni> my laptop has one
<Padroni> boots in 7 seconds from dead to login
<Padroni> they are very fast, which makes them worth it
<Kilos> ya for lappies they are good i think
<Kilos> not hot for desktops unless you have a good ups
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Symmetria> goddamn those 6TB disks are fast
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh only monday. me waits some
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Padroni> speaking of which
<Padroni> time to make some coffe
<Padroni> e
<Jacques_Stry> What remote desktop software can I use in unity - VNC doesn't and Teamviewer is super slow
<Padroni> good question
<Padroni> also, I have found that Teamviewer on linux refuses to connect to Teamviewer on Windows
<Jacques_Stry> Mine works perfectly - use it every day? Maybe a previous version bug?
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> lots of stuff I still need to figure out
<Trixar_za> or maybe you're using the beta on the one and the stable on the other
<Trixar_za> they also refuse to work together >.>
<Padroni> maybe I should do that Linux+ course on cybrary.it
<Kilos> hmm... used something before
<Jacques_Stry> Maybe - i'm using version 10 on both
<Padroni> i have version 9 on ubuntu
<Padroni> lemme upgrade it
<Kilos> putty and another one
<Jacques_Stry> usually if I connect to Windows machines I just use RDC and Remmina
<Kilos> remmina i think it was
<Kilos> worked like a charm
<Padroni> brb
<Jacques_Stry> But have some you managed to connect to an ubuntu 14.10 machine with VNC while running unity?
<Jacques_Stry> Don't think it's supported yet
<Jacques_Stry> And don't want to change my desktop environment.
<Padroni> so there is a definite need for a proper RDC client in Ubuntu?
<Kilos> remmina works they just have to tick allow
<Jacques_Stry> so you just can't log in unattended yet?
<Kilos> and give that password maybe then you have full control of the win pc
<Padroni> Well
<Padroni> I can identify
<Padroni> just can't verify
<Padroni> used wrong email
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> I just want to log in Linux - Linux with gui - sometimes some stuff I just want to not do in ssh
<Padroni> I used to IRC a lot years back
<Padroni> practically lived on IRC
<Padroni> but life forced me to make real friends
<Padroni> Now I am married.
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> happy ending, I guess
<Jacques_Stry> Must say I'm impressed with how linux support has improved last few years - these days I can allways do what I want and much easier and faster at that!
<Jacques_Stry> *always
<Padroni> eh...
<Padroni> anyone know anything of kickass torrents being down?
<Padroni> seems kickass.so is having DNS issues
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: have you looked at (not open source, but free) TeamViewer or NoMachine?
<Padroni>  I read this article, and it scared the crap out of me
<Padroni> it related so how we are surveiled while on the internet
<Padroni> https://ind.ie/the-camera-panopticon/
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oops... did I say evening?
<Kilos> lo inetpro  
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have they got a drive for you inetpro  ?
<inetpro> you guys are too busy here
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll get that sorted, no worries
<Kilos> its done on purpose so you can brush up your reading skills
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> we know you are nosy so will want to see what was said
<Padroni> you know
<Padroni> I started a Tumblr blog so that I can add solutions to problems I encounter
<Padroni> but it's such a mission to search for, and find, the damn stuff
<Kilos> wow you sound like me
<Kilos> are you old?
<Padroni> almost 40
<Padroni> but i shared too many pics of fighter planes
<Padroni> now my actual stuff is lost in the mix
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> This one kills:
<Padroni> http://33.media.tumblr.com/2bfea24f24c99cf30cace72aa64fd1a0/tumblr_mp638rAZhk1svlgeso1_250.gif
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> sien die nuwe mense inetpro  
<Kilos> kom nader aan 50
<Padroni> ugh
<Kilos> you choking?
<Padroni> PDO::__construct(): Server requested authentication method unknown to the client [mysql_old_password]
<Padroni> i write the solutions for these on my tumblr and somehow loose it
 * Padroni gets frustrated with Padroni
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> old age
<Padroni> don't joke
<Padroni> anyone here brew their own beer?
<Padroni> as a matter of interest?
<Jacques_Stry> http://stackoverflow.com/a/1340538/187954 try this?
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> told client to recreate his DB user
<Padroni> or at least reset the password
<Padroni> that should fix it
<Jacques_Stry> Should work - will probably update his password to 41-byte system
<Padroni> yup
<Padroni> I have no sympathy for outdated CMS / scripts
<Jacques_Stry> :)
 * highvoltage has brewed 1 batch of beer and thinking of doing it again when winter comes
<Padroni> I am thinking of building a small cold room to brew in
<Padroni> my first batch brewed at 24 degrees which is way too hot
<Padroni> I am now too scared to drink it
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> So methinks I gotta build something to keep the temp low and constant
<highvoltage> yep, I did mine last summer and it was 28-30 outside. so I had to keep my fermenter in the tub with some ice to keep it cool
<Padroni> same here
<Padroni> tub of ice
<Padroni> did you do it from scratch or out of those mangrovejack kits?
<Padroni> I got the kit so did the canned one first
<Padroni> Munich Lager
<Padroni> Too scared to drink it though...
<highvoltage> partial mash via beerschool - http://www.beerlab.co.za/pages/beerschool
<Padroni> ah nice
<Padroni> i still wanna go on one of those
<Padroni> you in CT area?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: now you even woke up the brewers, how you do that?
<Kilos> wat nou inetpro  ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was just going to give them advice too
<Kilos> you stopped me in time
<highvoltage> Padroni: yep
<Padroni> jeez
<Padroni> R820 for a class is very expensive
<highvoltage> I didn't think so, it's half a day and you get 20l of beer out of it
<Padroni> you can do it at RedSky Brew for R200 pp for the same length class
<Padroni> only thing is, you need to be 4 people to book
<highvoltage> you can do beerschool in teams too
<highvoltage> and 820/4 isn't far off from R200
<Padroni> ah...
<Padroni> so it's price per team
<Padroni> that makes sense
<Kilos> wb Squirm-  
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro  wasnt the bazaar tutorial on our site?
<Padroni> we have a bumper crop of passion fruit / grenadilla this year.
<inetpro> Kilos: see https://ubuntu-za.org/getting-involved.html
<Padroni> I think I need to figure out how to make beer from it.
<Kilos> thats where i am
<inetpro> RTF
<inetpro> oops... RTFS as well
<Kilos> lol i used to see it but now cant find it
<Kilos> can you see it inetpro  ?
<Kilos> methinks the fly stole it from my opera
<Kilos> hi deegee  wb
<Kilos> whats davey up to today
<Padroni> hi deegee 
 * Padroni is new here
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wonder if he has time to answer drussle greetings today
<Kilos> inetpro  nm i found i had saved the tutorial as well
<Kilos> but under a doof name
<Kilos> doff as well
<Padroni> what tutorial is that, may I ask?
<Kilos> bazaar
<inetpro> Kilos: "You can even be involved in our web site! Branch it on Launchpad and propose your changes. Check out our Bazaar tutorial for how to get started using Bazaar and Launchpad."
<inetpro> Branch it on Launchpad https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Bazaar tutorial https://ubuntu-za.org/bazaar-tutorial.html
<Kilos> branch what actually the africa site?
<inetpro> Padroni: ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Padroni> busy reading it
<Kilos> inetpro  im trying to see if i can create a site
<Padroni> never used bazaar before
<Padroni> I code oldschool
<Kilos> never too old to learn something new
<Kilos> only i am
<Kilos> inetpro  if i could just clone our site i would
<Kilos> thats actually an idea, nikola can do that after some changes have been made methinks
<Kilos> so its bazaar to make changes and nikola do implement them right?
<inetpro> Kilos: RTFS
<Kilos> im gonna hit you
<inetpro> ask Maaz for the meaning
<Kilos> i know the meaning
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> it's all there
<Kilos> thats why im gonna hit you
<inetpro> very well documented by superfly
<Kilos> oh now i see what you mean with the branch things
<inetpro> for the Nikola part you also RTFS with S = source
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe jou pak kom naby
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> they should actually have a man page for rtfs
<inetpro> then I could just say man rtfs
<Padroni> each time I find a uploads folder with CHMOD777 I want to kick a client's teeth in...
<Kilos> Padroni  the pro is a pain at times because he does his best to force you to work out what you need to do and only when he sees that you are totally lost does he then step in and with the patience of job help you
<inetpro> Maaz: Padroni +1
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<inetpro> Maaz: +1 Padroni 
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahah ++
<Kilos> oh thats the karma thing
<Padroni> eh... what is happening?
<Padroni> I got the greenlight today to change my pentest server from ubuntu to kali, today
 * Padroni will be hacking more intensively now
<superfly> Maaz: Padroni++ [ totally ]
<Padroni> I see I used 'today' twice.  Someone, slap me.
<inetpro> thank you superfly
<inetpro> exactly that!
<Padroni> what is this + thing?
<inetpro> Maaz: karmaladder
<Maaz> inetpro: 0: superfly (25), 1: cocooncrash (19), 2: tumbleweed (16), 3: maiatoday (12), 4: drubin (10), 5: Kilos (9), 6: Vhata (8), 7: morgs (8), 8: highvoltage (7), 9: confluency (6), 10: inetpro (5), 11: kbmonkey (4), 12: nuvolari (3), 13: Symmetria (3), 14: ubuntu-za (2), 15: russell (2), 16: |3o|3 (2), 17: yusuf (2), 18: nlsthzn (2), 19: queery (2), 20: maverick
<Maaz> (2), 21: magespawn (2), 22: sars (1), 23: youtube-dl (1), 24: ScorpKing (1), 25: Web Afr…
<Padroni> I am not there
<Kilos> well duh
<Padroni> Must. Try. Harder.
<Kilos> you gotta do stuff first
<Padroni> i figured as much
<Kilos> lol here you earn everything with blood sweat and tears
<Kilos> i was given stuff to shut me up
<Padroni> lol
<Kilos> hi clr  
<clr> which vdsl router should I buy?  I can only get 2mbps ADSL but soon (when they connect power to the VDSL) I will have 20mbps
<clr> Hi Kilos
<clr> Any suggestions welcome
<Kilos> just wait someone will say something]
<Padroni> :(
<Padroni> I would kill for 20mb adsl
<Kilos> some are busy and some are just acting busy
<Padroni> only we are out in the sticks
 * Padroni is working on removing a soaksoak backdoor
 * Kilos working on supper
<Kilos> spaghetti bolognaise if we lucky
<Padroni> pasta surprise if we  are not?
<Padroni> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> http://www.techworm.net/2015/02/linux-used-build-us-navys-powerful-destroyer-yet.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smartphones/118461-aquaris-e4-5-the-first-ubuntu-phone.html
<Padroni> I saw that.
<Kilos> wow pricey hey
<Padroni> 189 euros though
<Padroni> my sister refuses to buy me one
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I am left with trying to install it on a iphone 4 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: I think you're a bit out of touch with the pricing of smartphones
<Kilos> oh are others more expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> mostly yes
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> It is more expensive than she is willing to pay 
<ThatGraemeGuy> especially dual-sim versions where they exist
<Padroni> without getting paid back
<Padroni> ie, a gift
<Padroni> I have two iPhones.  I have no illusion as to what smartphones go for
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://store.orange.com/za/mobile-phones/sim-free-phones/sony-xperia-z3-compact-black-265532/ Kilos that's a pretty mid-range phone
<Padroni> I just can't convince her to buy me that ubuntu phone 
<ThatGraemeGuy> that ubuntu phone certainly isn't up there with the flagships spec-wise, but its a solid spec at a pretty respectable price
<ThatGraemeGuy> the biggest challenge will be getting quality apps quickly enough
<Kilos> and maybe easier to use than android things
<Kilos> for me anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> i know i'm not going to switch to a different mobile platform without at least some of the more popular apps being avaiable
<Kilos> as soon as they start selling demand for apps will move things up
<Kilos> speedwise
<Padroni> look at this
<Padroni> https://www.zestmobile.net/
<Padroni> developed in africa
<Padroni> or locally
<ThatGraemeGuy> with build quality and customer service to match
<ThatGraemeGuy> sadly
<ThatGraemeGuy> I so wanted that phone to be awesome
<Padroni> ThatGraemeGuy, can I pm you?
<Padroni> ?
<Jacques_Stry> would love a one plus one..
<Padroni> For R600 more, I will rather go for the 64GB one
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: oh yes...
<Kilos> sjoe now where did that copy of the branch go
<Kilos> farming so much easier, you cut a branch and you can see where it falls
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Padroni> bbl
<Kilos> inetpro  superfly  kyk hoe groei daai kanaal
<Kilos> maybe i should start charging tickets
<Kilos> only 11 more to go here
<Kilos> woohhooo
<Kilos> i see the log thing is there
<inetpro> oh wow!
<Kilos> woooot
<inetpro> well done Kilos
<Kilos> ty sir
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> no time for coffee
<charl> what happened?
<Kilos> you dont know?
<Kilos> where you been
<inetpro> charl: /whois Kilos
<inetpro> this guy is making waves now
<charl> oh you got ubuntu membership Kilos !
<charl> congratulations
<charl> you deserved it imho
<Kilos> haha ty it means so much work but learning slowly what to do
<charl> good, good
<Kilos> no man thats not it
<Kilos> big plans
<charl> eh ok :)
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2RNrWvZLY
<charl> reading
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Kilos: it sounds like an interesting idea, i guess in a continent like africa that makes sense
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> we are 10 locos connected on #ubuntu-africa
<charl> hmmm most of those countries don't even have contact people listed
<Kilos> 10 to go
<Kilos> im busy waiking them up
<charl> ah i see they have status "missing"
<charl> only three approved teams :(
<Kilos> yip changed ethiopia status this morning
<charl> interesting
<charl> well good luck with that :)
<Kilos> the locos have basically died out except for here and there peeps still going
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> methinks the way things are going one makes ones own luck
<Kilos> dont ever give up
<Kilos> some of them are excited by the idea and are now helping
<Kilos> and canonical seems happy with the idea so far
<Kilos> so im happy but poegaai
<charl> well let me put it to you this way
<charl> considering that most countries do not have the traction to do anything on their own
<charl> it would be better to join forces and work together as far as possible
<charl> i used to be but i haven't really been active in any user groups of late
<charl> outside of coming here for coffee every now and then
<charl> :)
<charl> these days it is so easy to get help online, especially with sites like the stack exchange network
<Kilos> lol
<charl> 15 years ago when i started using gnu/linux it was a mess to get help/support/advice or whatever
<charl> these days you just google and get a bunch of answers for almost any problem
<Kilos> you were somewhere in africa at one time, where was that
<charl> south africa, botswana and kenya
<Kilos> ai! other peeps maybe, when i google for help i mess up my pc and the guys have to help me fix it
<charl> i have been to one or two other countries but haven't really spent any time there
<Kilos> i have kenya peeps
<Kilos> have you got contacts in botswana
<charl> unfortunately not, that was some time ago
<Kilos> its ok ill find them
<Kilos> got quite a few peeps working on it
<Kilos> east africa should be connected soon
<charl> botswana is a very small country, there are not many ICT people there
<charl> the few that are practically run everything
<charl> most of the country is basically desert
<Kilos> those are the ones i want to connect with
<charl> sorry to say but they almost act like a mafia
<Kilos> mostly there are lugs running everything it
<charl> i was not very impressed with the way things are going there (back then)
<Kilos> thats fine ill convert them
<charl> it is extremely difficult to get a visa to botswana so the few that have it run the place
<Kilos> lol
<charl> maybe things have changed, i have no idea
<Kilos> ill find one or 2 reasonable guys
<charl> botswana has diamond money but the average botswana person lives like trash
<charl> only the elites have it well
<Kilos> i just need one per country for now
<charl> well i think if you ask around eventually you might get in contact with some people
<charl> back then the whole country had less than 10mbps of internet bandwidth
<Kilos> 2 weeks oago i had a blank page
<charl> most of it was through satellite or through south africa
<Kilos> now 10 locos
<Kilos> some that were dead
<charl> well at least you are making good progress there
<Kilos> and note the number of nicks here
<charl> heh i can remember the electricity used to be so bad that a PSU would blow in 6 months unless you run behind a UPS
<charl> you could even run a UPS with a dead battery just so that it acts like a voltage regulator
<Kilos> meeting night we gonna go over 50 im sure
<charl> all types of memories coming back now :)
<charl> there were some nice things of botswana too
<Kilos> lol
<charl> seswaa
<charl> shredded meat
<charl> delicious
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seswaa
<Kilos> i actually have some friends that went farming there but not it guys so dont know how to contact them;
<charl> Seswaa is a traditional meat dish of Botswana, made of beef, goat or lamb meat.[1] The fatty meat is generally boiled until tender in any pot, with "just enough salt,"[2] and shredded or pounded.[3] It is often served with pap (maize meal) or sorghum meal porridge.[4][5]
<Kilos> send some cool weather man
<charl> Kilos: btw you said you were in contact with kenyans?
<charl> who if i may ask ?
<charl> i might know one or two
<charl> lots of ict people in kenya
<Kilos> look at #nairobilug
<Kilos> only 3 ubuntu so far
<Kilos> many arch and fedora guys
<charl> no familiar names
<charl> nicks i mean
<charl> other than people from here
<charl> kenya is awesome country
<charl> loved nairobi
<Kilos> hi edwardvk  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> hmm...
<edwardvk> I haven't been on IRC in years. On XChat what does it mean if the line is red?
<Kilos> its from someone else isnt it
<Kilos> or highlighted message
<edwardvk> It is. Thanks.
<Kilos> i havent used xchat for a while
<edwardvk> So what's the recommended client for Ubuntu?
<inetpro> edwardvk: this line is red?
<edwardvk> It is.
<inetpro> that is because I put your nickname in the line
<Kilos> xchat is fine if you on ubuntu
<edwardvk> This is the ubuntu-za channel afterall.
<edwardvk> Surely using Ubuntu is mandatory here. 
<Kilos> ya but im on kubuntu and use konversation 
<edwardvk> Oh I see.
<Kilos> nope we have many different linux users here
<Kilos> some on arch and fedora etc
<edwardvk> How exotic.
<Kilos> yeah we welcome all linux users
<Kilos> i go lockup sheep
<Kilos> inetpro  who is jojo
<Kilos> can only be highvoltage  hey
<charl> almost home time for me
<charl> have a good evening all !
<Kilos> cheers charl  
<charl> and congrats again on your membership Kilos that's awesome :)
<charl> you really do deserve it :)
<Kilos> ty charl  
<charl> ciao
<Kilos> chow now
<Padroni> Hello
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<Padroni> Thanx
<Padroni> part 2 of my 18 hours shift just started
<Padroni> meh
<Kilos> Padroni  means father right
<Padroni> I have no idea
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> italian i think
<Padroni> think it means something like 'the masters' in italian
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> it was just a silly name I used in online gaming
<Padroni> traded my old  nick "Heidi_se_hond" for "Padroni"
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> So
<Padroni> I play Warthunder
<Padroni> a game which at this point is available only on Windoze
<Padroni> hence me being on a Win7 box atm
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> no matter, we know you now
<Padroni> haha
<Kilos> being connected is more imprtant that what OS you are using
<Padroni> hey - at least I admit to having a winbox
<Padroni> or rather, using one
<Kilos> lol we have other guys that do it at work as well
<Padroni> Our company actually kinda force us to use Mac
<Padroni> I kinda refuse - it's a crap OS to work on.
<Kilos> i mtried elementaryos which has a mac look to it i have been told
<Kilos> but based on 12.04, was nice and nippy and one can get used to the dock thing
<Padroni> I tried it to
<Padroni> had issues with the package manager
<Padroni> but it's pretty though
<Kilos> mine ran great
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> well at least that wasn't weird...
<Padroni> my network just kinda crashed
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> www.warthunder.com
<Padroni> best war game ever
<Padroni> EVER
<Padroni> EVA!!!
<edwardvk> I keep reading it at wart-hunder. Some sort of medical-vet game about chicken warts.
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> dude no...
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> that game is the reason I still keep windows around
<Kilos> i also have 2 drives with windows on
<Kilos> xp becaause thats where most bios tools are and 7 so i can know what its about
<Kilos> only games i can still find time to play is freecell and mahjongg
<Padroni> got the nick sorted
<Padroni> thanx kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> you might need to restart client and also enter password where you choose channels so it cloaks before joining channels
<Padroni> still waiting for my cloak
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> I cannnot even remember how many times I had to remove a blocked ip from one of our firewalls today
<Padroni> but
<Padroni> it still beats the same amount of broken mail accounts hands down
<Padroni> I hate having to answer calls about email
<Padroni> luckily today is my last day of taking support calls
<Padroni> as of Wed I only take calls about network abuse
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> so kilo
<Padroni> Kilos, sorry
<Padroni> where are you from?
<Kilos> prewtoria and amanzimtoti
<Kilos> pta now
<Padroni> oh ok
<Padroni> I'm in CT
<Padroni> was gonna be in PTA on Fri for a court case
<Padroni> but looks like I don't have to anymore
<Kilos> long ride
<Padroni> short flight though
<Padroni> on state expense, I might add
<Kilos> expensive
<Kilos> better things to do with so much money
<Kilos> oh thats cool
<Padroni> they want me as an expert witness
<Padroni> they pay my fare
<Padroni> no way I am getting there on my own purse
<Kilos> thats good then
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<magespawn> Kilos inetpro i take it from what i read on the ubuntu-za trello board that i should also apply for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> well duh!
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> i don't thin i really qualify
<magespawn> s/thin/think
<Kilos> well we can always help by making you do more
<Kilos> climb in on the bandwagon of my project
<magespawn> well that i don't mind, but what exactly/
<Kilos> lol learn nokola and bzr
<Kilos> and join #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> nikola
<Kilos> im busy working my way through nikola atm
<Kilos> actually you and pro should do it
<Kilos> make a good team
<magespawn> okay, what exactly are you trying to do?
<inetpro> haha 
<Kilos> build a website for ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> see you okes pushing me all the time has turned me into a delegate
<inetpro> magespawn, just stay focused on sticking around here and help us move forward and you definitely will qualify 
<Kilos> magespawn  note number of nicks here
<magespawn> nikola is not too bad, the restructured quick start explains a lot of how it works
<Kilos> i am trying to use the za site as a template that will need minimal work to change to a africa site
<inetpro> patience Kilos 
<Kilos> ive asked the council if they will supply a domain but no answer yet
<Kilos> maybe im in the wrong channel there too
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe must be in a council
<Kilos> i hear thunder so if i go its power
<Padroni> what is the URL for the ubuntu-africa domain?
<magespawn> it is growing Kilos 
<Kilos> there is no domain yet Padroni  
<Kilos> still working towards it
<Kilos> you got free domain names?
<Kilos> yip magespawn  growing lekker
<Kilos> and soon hopefully the whole of east africa will join
<Kilos> i go  eat
<magespawn> cool
<Padroni> hi magespawn
 * Padroni is new here. Joined today.
<Kilos> Padroni  magespawn  is in hluhluwe
<Kilos> bit of a wireless expert already
<Kilos> got a whole game park working wirelessly
<magespawn> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> Hi magespawn
<Padroni> Still got 7 hours to go on this shift, and I am already 4 beers in
 * Padroni see a long night ahead...
<magespawn> Padroni: what are you doing?
<Padroni> I am at work?
<magespawn> i guessed that, but what is work?
<Padroni> oh
<Padroni> I drive the rush-hour shift trains for metrorail
<Padroni> hehe - just kidding
<magespawn> hah nearly had me there
<Padroni> I'm a support engineer at a hosting company
<Padroni> I am head of the Abuse department, so I investigate fraud / phishing sites / etc as well as pentest / hack  and look for and remove backdoors, etc
<Padroni> you know - the usual.
<magespawn> ineed, what else, but the usual
<Padroni> and you?
<magespawn> it 'manager' for a small group of hotels 
<magespawn> i say 'manager' because there is really only me
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> sounds interesting though?
<Padroni> unless you have to work with people.
<Padroni> that I am not fond of
<magespawn> keeps me busy that is for sure
 * Padroni is a social handgrenade and bound to say something outside of protocol at some point 
<magespawn> i do a fair amount of people work but i don't mind that
<Padroni> I do.
<magespawn> i always seem to be doing that
<Padroni> I find myself spending too much time explaining shit to people
<Padroni> it frustrates me
<Padroni> I prefer my servers.
<magespawn> i think that is inevitable when you go far enough down a path
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I suppose you are right
<Padroni> how many web dev's we got working on the site?
<Kilos> none yet
<Kilos> the only thing i can dev is headaches
<magespawn> i have been stuggling lately with one the domains i am in charge of, keeps getting hacked etc, and has been taken offline for phishing etc
<Padroni> oh
<Padroni> you need help with that, magespawn?
<Padroni> un-hacking websites are kinda my specialty
<Padroni> pm me
<magespawn> i just wish i could pinpoint how they are getting in
<Padroni> the offer stands: pm me
<magespawn> just have
<magespawn> i think
<Kilos> good luck guys
<Padroni> my supper is making me cry
<Padroni> I added too much chili
<Kilos> lol never too much chilli
<Padroni> *chilli
<Kilos> so magespawn  Padroni  are you winning
<magespawn> so far
<Kilos> yay
<Padroni> these yanks are such fags in online games
<Padroni> kick you if you kill them too much
<Padroni> #wankers
<Padroni> I always get kick/banned from their servers
<Padroni> and I am not abusive or anything
<Padroni> i just play
<Padroni> hard
<Padroni> I don't even talk to them
<Kilos> thats why i would only play games like ra up to 3 and aoe to 3
<Kilos> those that want to go play online i wouldnt try even if i had uncapped
<Kilos> half your time you are playing with children
<Kilos> how can you expect responsible actions
<magespawn> ty Padroni, that will help a lot
<magespawn> brb just putting kid to bed
<superfly> Padroni: since you are a self-confessed social hand grenade, can I recommend you read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct? This channel is governed by it, and we'd hate to lose you to something that could easily be prevented.
<superfly> Padroni: it's nothing out of the ordinary, just basic "be good" -> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<superfly> (aka respect each other)
<Padroni> Don't worry superfly - I know IRC protocols
<Padroni> old IRC hand, albeit a bit rusty
<superfly> Padroni: cool beans.
<Padroni> I used to be an Ops in a room I frequented years ago
<Padroni> huge Afr chat room
<Kilos> ya imo you are a good guy to have here so let use defuse the handgrenade
 * Padroni still has his old ban-hammer
<Padroni> Thank you, Kilos
<Padroni> magespawn:  you happy with my vulnerability scan results?
<Kilos> thank you for joining us and helping magespawn  
 * superfly agrees with Kilos
<Padroni> not a problem
<Padroni> I cannot necessarily contribute code / bug fixes to ubuntu
<Kilos> he has been having hassles for months
<Padroni> but I can contribute in other ways
<superfly> Padroni: are you allowed to do contract work?
<Padroni> I pointed out about 15+ vulnerabilities in his site
<Kilos> help those in this channel
 * Padroni does what he wants to be honest
<Padroni> yes I am
<Padroni> I have my own web dev company
<superfly> PM
<Padroni> work knows about it, and do not mind
<Padroni> yeah go superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> whats with the cow thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> try aptitude moo
<Kilos> lol
<magespaw1> bit of a yoyo tonight
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wb magespaw1  \
<ThatGraemeGuy> now do aptitude -v moo
<ThatGraemeGuy> then keep adding more v every time
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. aptitude -vv moo
<ThatGraemeGuy> etc
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<octoquad> evening
<Padroni> hi octoquad
<Padroni> I am new
<Padroni> here
<octoquad> Hi Padroni i am new...here :)
<octoquad> welcome!
<Padroni> ty
<Padroni> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> oooohoooo look the numbers
<Kilos> 8 more inetpro  
<superfly> Kilos: I re-read your contract. You're not allowed to retire.
<Kilos> did you hack it first?
<Kilos> it was there in the small print
<inetpro> ja né
<Kilos> its so lekker to see our channel alive again
<inetpro> Kilos: I also didn't see it in the contract
<Kilos> it was in the small print man
<Kilos> one cant trust hackers it seems
<superfly> Kilos: I think you forgot to put your glasses on when you read it.
<Kilos> i suppose next one of you will say there is no small print
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i love this channel
<Kilos> see Padroni  we a happy family and if you stay here you will mellow too
<Kilos> mellow and mild, idlewild
 * Padroni needs beer in order to be mellow / happy / socially acceptable
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> now we just need someone to fix mages connection
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou
<Padroni> hi inetpro
 * Padroni is playing WarThunder inbetween talking
<inetpro> oh hi Padroni
 * Padroni still here
<inetpro> new members always welcome :-)
<superfly> inetpro: are you still running some hopelessly outdated version of Kubuntu? :-P
<Kilos> oi oi numbers going down again
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> superfly: ai!
<superfly> :-D
<inetpro> sounds like he upgraded today?
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> inetpro: no, like, a week ago?
<Kilos> to what
<superfly> maybe 2?
<inetpro> oh cool, and?
<superfly> Kilos: Kubuntu 15.04
<Kilos> sjoe and?
<superfly> inetpro: I'm digging Plasma 5
<Kilos> is it better than 14.04
<superfly> started the upgrade process on my machine at work today too
<superfly> Kilos: apparently Plasma 5 is lighter than KDE 4
<superfly> which sounds quite weird.
<Kilos> can one put it on 14.04?
<superfly> uh, sorta, but I don't recommend it
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> actually im happy with 14.04 as is
<Kilos> will last to 16.04 unless Symmetria  gets the deb-delta server going then one can afford to upgrade often
<Kilos> Padroni  you still awake
<Padroni> I am here
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> so give your proffesional opinion of our site
<Padroni> I like it
<Padroni> seems to be within Ubuntu design guidelines
<inetpro> wb clr
<Kilos> wb clr why you so quiet
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<clr> hey, working, also as a result I was on my win8.1 machine and to shy about it
<clr> now I'm back on 14.04
<clr> hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its not the OS you are forced to use that worries us, its the Os peeps promote we watch
<Kilos> and no help here for non linux peeps
<Kilos> so you a linux peep so you are cleared of your sins
<Kilos> hehe
<Padroni> plasma 5?
<Kilos> kde
<Padroni> oh
<Kilos> kde rocks
<clr> unity for me
<clr> flame away
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> haha
<clr> I just bought this, hope I'm not going to be disappointed
<clr> http://www.webantics.com/billion-b-8800nxl-wireless-n-vdsladsl23g4g-lte-firewall-router
<Kilos> unity is nice jus was lots of work for me
<clr> and by the way HexChat is working out just fine for me
<Kilos> oh my thats a lot for a router isnt it
<Kilos> good 
<Kilos> i like to see smiling customers
<Kilos> how many pcs are you going to connect to it
<clr> well, I have an IPFIRE box in a microATX case, no place for a vdsl modem card though
<clr> so
<clr> had to buy the modem
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> inetpro  isnt it a bit early for g+ to invite to a meeting on the 24th
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<clr> I got the invite, will maybe join
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its here clr  
<clr> I will be in Durban in a hotel
<inetpro> it's just an event
<inetpro> g+ will do the necessary reminder thing
<clr> so, might just as well join
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: you forgot to do your job
<Kilos> yes join i want our numbers to break the record on the 24th
<Kilos> nono i added something today inetpro  
<superfly> Kilos: I think you should invite all your African friends :-P
<inetpro> Kilos: your job is to remind me to to my job asap every month
<Kilos> now you and fly and the big spark maybe we can discuss
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> your priority job atm is the nikola and bzr web site for ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh what else have i forgotten
<Kilos> anyway as you keep telling me
<Kilos> use trello to help you remember
<Padroni> nikola? bzr?
<Padroni> elaborate?
<Kilos> website tools
<superfly> Padroni: bzr is a version control system, similar to git
<Padroni> ok
<magespawn> bazaar version control distributed
<superfly> Nikola is a static web site generator
<Padroni> link to nikola?
<superfly> http://getnikola.com/ I think
<superfly> ja
<Padroni> #bookmarked
<Padroni> do you guys need help with the site?
<Padroni> coz I kinda like it as is...
<Kilos> we need another one the same Padroni  
<Kilos> just different addy
<Padroni> so clone it?
<Kilos> i dunno bout that , have downloaded the code sofar
<Padroni> who is in charge of getting the addy?
<Kilos> but the pro must do it
 * Padroni sees ubuntu-africa.co.za is available
<Kilos> im hoping canonical will give me a domain
<Padroni> any domain or you looking for a specific one?
<Kilos> and .org?
<Kilos> superfly  ?
<Padroni> coz seriously - I can register ubuntu-africa.co.za tomorrow if need be?
<Padroni> and host it on one of my own servers
<Kilos> superfly  ^^
<superfly> Padroni: no worries about it
<superfly> Padroni: it looks like the Ubuntu LoCo guys are interested in Kilo's project
<Padroni> sorry - I don't know how this works, hence me shooting off suggestions
<superfly> so we'll see where we can go with that. Might be able to get ubuntu-africa.org from them
<Padroni> well
<Padroni> I can help with the web dev
<Padroni> so give me a shout if need be
<superfly> Padroni: np, I'm not 100% sure myself, so I'm kinda feeling my way along too. But I do know that Canonical/Ubuntu pay for ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> Padroni: totally, thanks!
<Padroni> it's R55/year where I buy my domains
<Padroni> I can really sponsor it myself if need be
<Kilos> thats actually a good price i think
<inetpro> Padroni: making it a .org makes a lot of sense
<Padroni> i guess so
<inetpro> should not be .co.za I think
<Padroni> it also makes it R100 / year
<Padroni> still pocket change imo
<inetpro> oh and I think it makes sense for Canonical/Ubuntu to sponsor for the long run
<inetpro> it's for Ubuntu after all
<inetpro> highvoltage: or what do you say?
<Kilos> oh inetpro  superfly  can we try remember to add a second contact person for us please so we dont need to bug maia with little things
<Kilos> either of you will be good
<inetpro> Kilos: put it on the Agenda
<inetpro> good idea anyway
<Kilos> all my ideas are good. except for the bad ones
 * superfly is OK with being a second contact
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> no need to go agenda
<Kilos> add it inetpro  
 * inetpro likes it when peeps are stepping up to the tasks at hand
<Kilos> or we need to notify someone first
<Kilos> personally i dont think there is a better person for the dvds hassles but lets try keep all the small things out of maias way
<inetpro> you guys are members now after all, just talk to the relevant people at locoteams
<Kilos> oh simple as that?
<Padroni> I am not an ubuntu member yet
<Padroni> still need to work on that
<inetpro> Padroni: the challenge is all yours
<Kilos> whew and the gray hairs
<Kilos> the month leading up to you meeting is 6 months long
<superfly> it looks like ubuntu-africa.org is already taken by someone else, and defaced too... Padroni, sounds like your dream :-P
<superfly> ubuntu-africa.info is not taken though
<inetpro> ai!
<clr> I checked out that domain and my computer fan suddenly went balistic
<Kilos> this one http://ubafrica.org/about-us/
<clr> ubuntu-africa.org for the brave
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Comprehensive Care for HIV Positive Children
<Kilos> and takes forever to open
<Kilos> now what do we do?
<Kilos> site name gone
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ubuntu-all-africa
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: not to worry, the super fly guy will give you wings
<Kilos> africas-ubuntu\
<inetpro> soon
<inetpro> .info is all good IMHO
<Kilos> you need to fly man i dont land smoothly anymore
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> it makes sense even
<Kilos> oi oi oi
<Kilos> actually yes it does
<inetpro> you don't want too much ther other than just info :-)
<Kilos> for once you are right
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> just makes your project a lttle bit more official if you have a home
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> this is my home. everything else is extensions
<inetpro> Kilos: don't stop bugging your teams now
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you say patience all the time
<Kilos> and one step at a time
<Kilos> then say that?
<Kilos> ai!
<clr> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-02-09_21_49_08-eQaNZhLh.png
<clr> that's what I got before my fan went to 100%
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> yep, same here
<Kilos> did nothing here
 * inetpro didn't say he should sit down and do nothing
<superfly> but mine didn't do anything
<Kilos> have you got gufw installed and activated
<superfly> *cackle*
<superfly> thanks inetpro
<clr> yes I do
<Kilos> sigh again you misunderstand inetpro  
<clr> I see I was logged into my lastpass, do I have anyting to worry about?
<inetpro> Kilos: I doubt that will help, unless you really messed up your setup
<inetpro> clr: what system are you using?
<Kilos> you slow me doan all the time then say don't stop bugging your teams now
<Kilos> s/doan/down
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, because you ask too many questions at once
<inetpro> just slow down a little man
<Kilos> rofl
<clr> 14.04 ubuntu straight up
<clr> inetpro, you?
<inetpro> and ask one question, get it answered, then move on to the next
<Kilos> that means cop/pasting over and over from different places
 * inetpro can't run so fast man
<Kilos> use inline editing
<inetpro> Kilos: you also forget
 * inetpro is always tired
<Kilos> sorry my friends
<Kilos> friend too
<inetpro> lol
<highvoltage> inetpro: shouldn't hurt to ask
<highvoltage> inetpro: I think Canonical actually prefers owning ubuntu-related domains
<inetpro> highvoltage: we've asked but maybe in wrong places
<inetpro> at least Kilos has
<highvoltage> inetpro: I'd probably file the question on RT, poke mhall119 about it and ask for guidance, and if they don't want to, just pay it within the loco team somehow
<Kilos> well they approve the irc channel so hopefully they will sort a site
<Padroni> stay off ubuntu-africa.org
<Padroni> it has 4 different malware infections
<Kilos> maybe wrong channel ubuntu-locoteams
<inetpro> clr: sorry for the delay... I use Kubuntu
<inetpro> 14.04
<Kilos> why didnt that site affect us as well
<inetpro> clr: if you have a default updated setup you should be fine
<clr> fresh install 
<inetpro> perhaps just your browser and the cpu under attack, but maybe Padroni can dig up more info for us
<clr> anyway, have never had problems before
<Kilos> Padroni  you are actually very handy to have around
<Padroni> haha
<Padroni> thank you, Kilos
<clr> yea, I see the man has talents
<Kilos> yip
<clr> And a good afrikaans name as well
<Kilos> clr  have a look at opera-developer
<inetpro> highvoltage: RT?
<Kilos> i think its a great browser and faster than the fox
<Kilos> rt gives the log bot
<highvoltage> inetpro: request tracker
<clr> oh, I use chromium, not firefox
<highvoltage> https://rt.ubuntu.com/
<Padroni> I like Torch browser
<Padroni> but its not on ubuntu yet
<highvoltage> you can file a ticket by emailing rt@ubuntu.com
<inetpro> ah, Kilos did you file a request yet?
<clr> never used opera
<Kilos> i mailed them for the ubuntulog 
<Kilos> didnt know they do more
<Kilos> tell me exactly what to ask so they dont say we think we understand what you want
 * Padroni is ripping ubuntu-africa.org to analyze the malware
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> sorry but this site got raped
<Padroni> HARD.
 * inetpro never too old to learn
<inetpro> highvoltage: don't think I've even been on https://rt.ubuntu.com/ 
<inetpro> thanks for the guidance
<Kilos> ty highvoltage  
<Padroni> well
<Padroni> I can only rip 3 files
<Padroni> all three malware infected
<Padroni> so that site is dead
<Padroni> I guess the next step is to try a password reset on the registrant email address
<Padroni> and then request a transfer?
<inetpro> Kilos: I think the very first next step is to file your RT request
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> then we can start poking mhall, we know where we can find him
<Kilos> dave lawson mailed me that the bot was connected
<inetpro> Kilos: nice!
<Padroni> who is an ubuntu member?
<Padroni> how long did it take to get there?
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> just wondering
<Padroni> I know I do not remotely qualify
<Kilos> here we have highvoltage  superfly  and i
<inetpro> then there are others on the mailing list as well
<Kilos> and some of the tunisia guys too
<inetpro> Padroni: are you on the mailing list even?
<highvoltage> and tumbleweed 
<Kilos> oh ya how could i forget tumbles
<Kilos> sorry tumbleweed  
<Padroni> I requested but not sure if approved #mailing list
<Kilos> mine took 6 years Padroni  
<Padroni> wow
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> but actually only i month after applying
<Kilos> same with the fly
<inetpro> ya, that sure sounds extreme :-)
<Kilos> only longer
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Padroni: the mailing list is run by a machine, no need to wait for approval
<inetpro> at least last time I checked
<Padroni> I saw the mail now and confirmed
<Padroni> so yes, I am on the lsit
<Padroni> *list
<Kilos> does he have the right address inetpro  
<inetpro> ah, you see :-0
<Kilos> send an email to the list Padroni  just greeting list members and saying who you are
<Kilos> or ask for help
<superfly> Padroni: Ubuntu membership is granted to folks who have shown commitment to promoting and developing Ubuntu
<Kilos> where did you get the addy for the list Padroni  
<Padroni> from ubuntu-za.org
<Padroni> signed up on the site
<Padroni> jsut mailed my greeting
<Kilos> ya that should be right
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, it's not necessary here
<inetpro> should remove twitter in the topic as well
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> now my topic bar has a big blank space
<Kilos> not everyone goes to the site before coming here
<inetpro> our topic is overcrowded with too much info man
<inetpro> only most important stuff should be there
<inetpro> IMHO
<inetpro> please feel free to disagree
<Kilos> my opic bar has uses 2 lines
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> i off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  sleep tight
<inetpro> good night magespawn
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || pastebin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 24 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1yyBNyh
<Padroni> hello?
<inetpro> sorry oom :-)
<Padroni> ah
<inetpro> but if others start complaining I shall bring it back
<Padroni> thought I disconnected or something
<Kilos> aw now you wait till mage leaves first
<Kilos> superfly  please complain
<Padroni> who is running the pastebin?
<Padroni> lots of spam crap on there
<Kilos> slexy.org?
<Padroni> disable anonymous pasting
<Padroni> yar
<Kilos> can you fix it
<Padroni> i need admin on it
<Padroni> or r00t
 * Padroni positively HATES spammers and spends hours each day tracking them down and getting them arrested.
<Padroni> 500 pages of porn links and spam
<Kilos> how do we find the maintainer of it
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> who is gonna take that site serious...?
<Padroni> one sec
<Kilos> how come i dont see all that stuff when i paste there
 * Padroni thinks we need our OWN pastebin
<inetpro> Padroni: are you talking about http://pastebin.com/ ?
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> but I am leaning (again) towards our own domain
<Kilos> inetpro  add our pastebin and remove slexy please
<Padroni> in other words, we have our own pastebin
<Padroni> members register to paste
<Kilos> yesh
<inetpro> uh?
<Padroni> so you know who put it on there
<Padroni> yar?
<Kilos> no need to register methinks
<Padroni> i am thinking it would be on a subdomain
<inetpro> Padroni: we prefer using http://slexy.org/ as listed in the topic above
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> just saying - crap load of spam / porn on there
<Padroni> we have our own pastebin at work
<Padroni> so i know it's not an exclusive thing
 * inetpro has no idea who runs these sites... they are just very useful tools to have around
<superfly> Padroni: to be honest, the less we have to maintain, the better
<superfly> let them deal with the spam
<superfly> it's not our problem
<Padroni> #noted
<Kilos> just tell them about it maybe , maybe they will ask you to fix it
<Kilos> more business for you
<Padroni> Nah
<Padroni> I am not interested in fixing their site for them
<Padroni> especially since the don't seem to be either
<Padroni> anyone here that use bazaar?
<Padroni> if so - what do you use to code with?
<Kilos> maybe they dont know how 
<Kilos> ya fly used bazaar
<superfly> Padroni: bzr is just a VCS, it doesn't have much to do with coding
<Padroni> I know
<Padroni> but you edit the code in order to push for changes
<Padroni> what html / css / php editors are you guys currently using?
<Padroni> I am a huge fan of Dreamweaver.  There is no equivalent on Linux
<Padroni> hence me asking
<Kilos> you use bzr then nikola converts it as far as i gathered
<Kilos> no dreanweaver or them things
<superfly> yeah, Nikola generates HTML from text files and a template system
<inetpro> Padroni: for the editor we tend to prefer vim
<Padroni> ugh
<Padroni> VIM
<superfly> no, inetpro prefers vim
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> I prefer Kate
 * Padroni has been using VIM for about 2 years, mostly coz he can't figure out how to exit the f*cking thing
<superfly> (but vim is good too)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i had that once now try use nano where i can
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> then kate and gedit
<inetpro> "I couldn't figure out how to quit vi so I rebooted the system." --[name censored to protect the innocent]
<superfly> really good intro to vim: http://www.viemu.com/a-why-vi-vim.html
<Kilos> wow how did you find that
<superfly> Kilos: I've known about it for a long time
<Kilos> i laughed when i saw that because i did the same thing a week earlier
<superfly> http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html
<Kilos> uh oh about what
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean inetpro?
<superfly> wow... they need to ADD development tools to Visual Studio? Most of hose features come standard in my text editor: http://www.codekana.com/
<superfly> *those
<Kilos> i dunno
<superfly> hmm, bed time
<superfly> Kilos: you're keeping me up late again!
 * Kilos needs to fire off a mail
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> superfly  go sleep please
<superfly> Good night all.
<Padroni> nite
<Kilos> night my fly
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> good night superfly
 * inetpro also needs to recharge
<inetpro> batteries flat long ago
 * Padroni still has another 3 hours of work
<Padroni> and about 6 more beers
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> got your mail
<Padroni> who's mail?
<Kilos> your mail to the list man
<Kilos> i even replied
<Padroni> oh haha
<Padroni> nothing in my inbox yet
<Padroni> hmm
 * Padroni sees the new Kali is out
<Padroni> #downloading
<Padroni> You guys sleeping now?
<Padroni> Shall I log off?
<Kilos> nope im on another site trying to get a domain
<Padroni> do share?
<Kilos> im at #ubuntu-locoteams now
<inetpro> paste your story from slexy 
<Padroni> story?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i was too slow to even see this but it wouldnt have made a diffs i think
 * Padroni switched from beer to whisky
<Padroni> getting too late for beer now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> well they cant supply a domain name
<Padroni> not?
<Padroni> so what now?
<Padroni> you gotta get one yourself?
<Kilos> now we have to make a plan on our own
<Padroni> dude that is easy
<Kilos> ow much longer you have to keep going
<Padroni> domain names aren't hard to organise
<Padroni> 2 hours
<Kilos> whew
<Padroni> yeah been at it since 08H00 this morning
<Padroni> I am not even tired yet
<Padroni> to be honest
<Kilos> unreal im about falling off the chair here
<Kilos> but im a bit older than you
<Padroni> hewhe
<Padroni> true
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> actually ive had years of bed by 9 and this last month has got to me a bit
<Padroni> i have spent most of my late 20's and early 30's working 16 - 18 hour days
<Padroni> so I don't need a lot of sleep
<Padroni> I take as much as I can get though
<Padroni> i love sleeping
<Padroni> but I can function well without it
<Kilos> whew
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<Kilos> ill go crash now, see ya all tomorrow and we can talk about a domain
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos you still awake
<Kilos> wow ThatGraemeGuy  you are up late
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah fixing mysql replication quickly
<ThatGraemeGuy> done again
<Kilos> hahaha yeah been negotiating with the council
<ThatGraemeGuy> surprised to see you awake so late
<Kilos> ya im crashing where i sit
<ThatGraemeGuy> k i'm off night night
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> night all
<Padroni> I'm off too
<Padroni> have a good one folks
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-10
<Kilos> gremble  wb and morning
<Kilos> morning everyone
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Bye oom
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> ai! so gou
<mazal> Moet updates doen :P
<Kilos> ok enjoy
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Kilos> and morning to you
<inetpro> hmm 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> shutting down makes so much work the next day
<Kilos> takes hours to find what i was doing and where i put it 
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Oom het te veel partitions :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> En deesdae kan mens nie meer jou goet aan los nie , dan kom Eksdom en breek alles
<Kilos> nee man te veel tabs in browser en te veel goed in home wat oop is en te veel goed vir site bou
<Kilos> ja eskom is n groot probleem
<Kilos> en tutorials wat ek deur werk as ek dit more oopmaak dan is dit weer by die begin
<Kilos> en ander howto goed wat orals weg gesteek is
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> en browser met 15 tabs oop
<mazal> Watse formaat is dit ? pdf ?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nee nuwe ding
<Kilos> kombinasie van nikola en bazaar
<Kilos> die goed wat ons nuwe site gemaak het
<mazal> Wanneer ek so deur tutorials werk dan sit ek altyd die woord "hier" waar ek laaste was. Dan as ek weer oopmaak run ek net 'n find vir daai woord
<mazal> Maar dit werk net met docs wat ge-edit kan word
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Dan delete ek net die woord en gaan weer aan ens.
<Kilos> ja maar ek moet anyway oor lees want ek vergeet wat ek gister gelees het
<mazal> oi
<mazal> Ek vind dit ook die grootste probleem met alles van pc's. Dit wat jy nie elke dag doen nie , en nie elke dag gebruik nie vergeet mens
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> maar ek gaan hopelik net een site bou in my leeftyd
<Kilos> en die probleem is , dis nie eers my site nie, grrr
<mazal> Ek het jare terug my eie web site gehad , het dit geniet , maar dit het te veel werk begin raak om in stand te hou
<Kilos> dis die probleem
<Kilos> jy het gekyk na ons ubuntu-za site ne?
<mazal> Hy moet op datum bly met nuwe goete kort kort , anders raak die besoekers verveeld met hom
<Kilos> ek moet presies so site bou vir afrika
<mazal> Sjoe
<Kilos> daarom gebruik ek die selle "tools" sodat ek die meeste van ons site kan steel
<mazal> My ander probleem was die tyd toe ek oorgaan na linux toe , toe kon ek nie 'n web design tool vind wat ek verstaan nie
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Ek kannie code nie , het WYSIWYG tool gebruik vir myne
<mazal> En toe los ek maar die web site ding
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ons moet eintlik meer engels gebruik, daar klomp nuwe mense hier wat nie die taal ken nie
<mazal> Is daar iemand hier ?
 * Kilos apologises to visitors from africa.  one forgets that everyone doesnt understand afrikaans
<Kilos> yes 4 visitors from afrika
<Kilos> some from kenya where our repos now are
<mazal> cool
 * mazal continues processing the way too much steel in the chests
<Kilos> well i think ive got it to generate a google site map
<Kilos> now to work out what the link is for local stuff
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> was so much easier in the old days when a trunk was something that hung off the front of an elephant
<mazal> lol , indeed
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> wow what did you do? i didnt see a ThatGraemeGuy  has joined
<ThatGraemeGuy> I've been using my bouncer again
<ThatGraemeGuy> stopped for a while and now using again
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, when my adsl was dead for nearly 2 months
<ThatGraemeGuy> running on a VM now
<Kilos> nice
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hai
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Any suggestions of what to do with way too much iron ?
<mazal> Been creating carbon , stainless and brass , but still have a ton left
<Kilos> what are you doing mazal  ?
<mazal> Minetest oom
<Kilos> oh minetest
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> build an iron castle?
<mazal> hmm , think I must do that
<ThatGraemeGuy> I suck at building, don't ask me :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> I haven't even finished my house
<mazal> Iron and tin chests are overflowing
<ThatGraemeGuy> tons of stainless steel, lots of nuclear reactors
<mazal> But can't stop the quarries as I still need a ton of talinite for a building I am busy with
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can always discard the stuff you don't want
<ThatGraemeGuy> i discard cobble gravel kalite arol
<ThatGraemeGuy> too much of that stuff, not enough use
<mazal> Will the stuff that drop next to the chest discard by itself upon server restart ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can only eat so much kalite
<ThatGraemeGuy> its better to use a trash can, having entities just pile up like that wastes memory
<mazal> Cos I don't have enough space in the discard filter to add more stuff there
<mazal> Trash can ?
<Jacques_Stry> Was catching up and confused for a while - so you guys playing minetest?
<ThatGraemeGuy> trash can
<mazal> Don't know about that
<mazal> Must learn about that
<Kilos> lol ya Jacques_Stry  
<ThatGraemeGuy> pffft and you call yourself a quarry engineer :P
<mazal> lol
<mazal> I wouldn't call myself that
<Jacques_Stry> have been playing minecraft for a long time - I gues minetest allot of the same?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Jacques_Stry: we have a local server too but that's pretty much a ghost town now
<ThatGraemeGuy> similar concept yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> I haven't played minecraft myself
<mazal> Part of pipeworks or technic ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmmmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think pipeworks
<ThatGraemeGuy> search the craft guide for 'trash'
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a white/grey striped box
<mazal> Found it , pipewroks
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  minetest is free
<mazal> pipeworks even
<Kilos> only data use kills 3g users pockets
<mazal> So I send my discard filter to that via tube yes ?
<Jacques_Stry> I'll check it out later when i'm at home - got 4mb uncapped so whatever
<ThatGraemeGuy> i usually set up 2 or 3 chests around my quarrying and teleport all the quarry outputs there
<ThatGraemeGuy> via a sorter that throws the junk into a trash can
<mazal> I have the same kind of setup , put the junk just outputs into a big hole
 * Kilos loves that game
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that kinda works but if you were doing that on a public server you'd get a smack
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  please give Jacques_Stry  the link to our game
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe a ban depending whose server it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos nobody plays on our server
<mazal> I'm gonna defnitely test out that trash can ta
<Kilos> he can look what we have done there
<ThatGraemeGuy> i logged on to the server last week and it wasn't even running, i don't know for how long
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> My biggest problem is that the sorting tube doesn't have enough space to configure all the junk
<mazal> Unless I split up and let each quarry goes to his own system
<Jacques_Stry> What version you guys running?
<Kilos> it goois into trash mazal  an then its gone
<ThatGraemeGuy> use a second branch
<ThatGraemeGuy> Jacques_Stry: I compile the source from github, the packaged versions are typically too old
<Jacques_Stry> k Wil do
<mazal> Nee oom , what I mean is , the filter only have space to specify 6 things ( if memory is correct ) but I have like 12 junks , so can't specify all
<ThatGraemeGuy> Jacques_Stry: https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=3837
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: are you talking about a sorting tube?
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: yep
<ThatGraemeGuy> add a second trash can on another branch
<Kilos> oh add more chests and trash cans and split things up 
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Gonna look into that defnitely thanx
<mazal> Will see if I get it right
<mazal> oh no !!! Bullfight !!! Gotta run for now !!!
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: So just tube to trash can , that's it ?
<mazal> From any side ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i did it on top i think
<Kilos> you can set the tubes to only pass certain things
<mazal> Now how in the world am I going to remember to tell bduk to do this as well.
<mazal> Will only see him in two weeks
<Kilos> ljust let him look by you
<mazal> Because he also have a junk exhaust that goes just to a hole
<mazal> uhm...
<mazal> maaz , tell bduk Vra vir wikus oor die trash can , baie belangrik
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell bduk on freenode
<Kilos> and make a gold chest to lock up used uranium 
<mazal> All my chests are gold
<Kilos> dont want you getting sick
<mazal> Well , almost all
<mazal> And backup plan , going to go put a sign at his place to contact me
<Kilos> should never be able to fill it but if you do go drop it in a deep lake or sea
<mazal> Uranium haven't hurt me yet
<mazal> Only the Reactor itself as soon as I load fuel rods
<Kilos> lol ya
<mazal> Fortunately I can fly very quick lol
<Kilos> disconnect the output cable when charging
<Kilos> i got killed lots
<mazal> I just fly away quickly when that last rod goes in
<Squirm-> Morning
<mazal> Morning Squirm
<Kilos> hi Squirm-  
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/118471-dont-talk-in-front-of-your-smart-tv-it-may-be-listening.html
<Kilos> where is it going to end
<mazal> lol , I'm so glad I will never be able to afford all these "smart" stuff
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> Kilos: yeah, I read that :P
<Squirm> mazal: same here
<Squirm> though, if I think it's worth it, I'll save
<Squirm> but tbh, I'd rather buy a bigger TV vs. a smaller smart TV
<Squirm> My RPi makes any TV smart enough
<Kilos> sjoe imagine having to be careful of what you say because the tv is listening
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> No thanks
<Squirm> and it's only if you have Voice Recognition on
<highvoltage> that's been the case of almost every smart tv made so far
<Squirm> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey Squirm 
<Kilos> lo highvoltage  
<Kilos> i see they have even found a workaround to tor
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<charl> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ha the bot knows i been knighted
<charl> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Jacques_Stry> Was checking Ubuntu for phones again, looks better than I expected.
<Jacques_Stry> Would be nice if I could test it on one of my devices
<Jacques_Stry> But I checked, all of my devices have major problems with the development builds
<Kilos> eish that sucks
 * Kilos waves to the fly
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<Kerbero> More oom kilos
<Kilos> gaanit?
<Kerbero> Kan nie kla nie. Baie werk soos altyd. En daar?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<superfly> aloha
<Trixar_za> Oh hey Kilos, Kerbero and superfly
<Kilos> my kde is like an aquarium
<Kilos> doldhins all over
<superfly> sup Trixar_za
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Kilos> dolphins too
<Trixar_za> I would have gone with 'gives you a sinking feeling' :P
<Kilos> nana kde be kiff
<Trixar_za> I can agree with that.
<Trixar_za> I'm a lightness junky though :P
<Trixar_za> Have to say RazorQt is a pretty nice KDE alternative written in Qt
<Trixar_za> If I was going the lightweight linux dev route, I'd probably use Qt over GTK and use RazorQt as my DE. It fixes so much :|
<Trixar_za> Also: http://www.qupzilla.com/
<Trixar_za> There's also QtWeb, VLC and KvIRC that works natively :P
<Trixar_za> <3 Qt
<not_found> *yawn*
<Kilos> actually with a ssd aw where did neelsie go now
<Kilos> not_found  hihi
<Kilos> sjoe i got a call while typing here so got mixed up on return
<Kilos> started saying with an ssd kde should be fine
<superfly> Trixar_za: LXQt
<not_found> o/
<superfly> Trixar_za: RazorQt is no more, AFAIK, it's merged with LXDE to form LXQt
<superfly> hi not_found
<not_found> how are our latest ubu members doing today? :)
<Kilos> lol we good just tired
<Kilos> too many late nights
<Trixar_za> I really can't keep up with these changes
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> note number of nicks here not_found  
<Kilos> Trixar_za  now imagine how i feel
<superfly> http://lxqt.org/
<Kilos> 1 change every two years is my speed
<Kilos> that page is slow superfly  
<Kilos> Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
<Kilos> there fixd now
<not_found> nice to see a pickup in peeps here
<Kilos> fixxed
<Kilos> superfly  can i install lxqt here or is it not wise?
<not_found> I don't know how stable it is currently... if you want lighter I am sure that razor-qt is still more stable
<Kilos> na maybe ill stay here
<Kilos> everything is stable and unbreakable
<Kilos> not_found  you been gone so long i dont know how up to date you are on recent happenings
<not_found> only been a few days :p
<Kilos> you can login to #ubuntu-africa and read the links in the topic bar
<Kilos> are you sure? feels like weeks you been gone
<not_found> not_found = nlsthzn
<not_found> remember :p
<Kilos> yaya
<not_found> lol
<not_found> always lurking but been a bit more quiet than normal... wife very pregnant and now playing the waiting game
<Kilos> im too buried in nikola nad bzr to remember if i had coffee this morning
<not_found> nice
<not_found> best way to learn :)
<Kilos> oh ya its soon hey
<not_found> any minute... or next week :/
<Kilos> nono im stuck now so resting
<Kilos> whew good luck
<Kilos> tell mommy vasbyt
<Kilos> hi Neo31`  
<not_found> thanks uncle Kilos , will tell her
<Neo31`> hi ther eki
<Neo31`> Kilos, 
<Padroni> Hi Hi
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> tired ty and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<Padroni> tired
<Padroni> slept 3.5 hours
<Padroni> i am in zombie mode atm
<Kilos> didnt you sleep till now
<Kilos> ouch
<Padroni> went to bed 2H30
<Padroni> was up at 6
<Padroni> gotta make my kids lunch for school
<Kilos> why up so early?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how old are they
<Padroni> 8 & 10
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> got a 4 month old baby as well
<Kilos> doesnt end my man, mine is near 40 and when he visits its a mission to get him to make the food
<Kilos> nice
<Padroni> hehe
<Kilos> but im lucky , sometimes he brings a bucket of kentucky then i get to pig out
<Padroni> Need to draw up some plans for a cold room for my brewery
<Padroni> need to get my beer fermenting at a lower temperature...
<Kilos> look at small containers with fridge unit on
<Kilos> there should be for sale by now
<Padroni> dude even a crappy 20 foot container is minimum R8k
<Padroni> plus R2k to get it delivered to your house
<Padroni> I don't have that to spend on a container - although I would LOVE one
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> im out of touch with everything except pc part prices
<Padroni> brb
<Padroni> gotta go do something about these damn ants
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Yikes!!!
<inetpro> Kilos, superfly: did you see the news?
<inetpro> you guys are famous
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue403
<inetpro> and 
 * inetpro 's announcement even got noticed
<mazal> I saw it :)
<inetpro> \o/
<superfly> "famous"
<superfly> who even reads that? :-P
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Jacques_Stry> Welcome
<Jacques_Stry> wiki.ubuntu sooooo slow atm
<Kilos> ty Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<drussell> Kilos: howdy
<Jacques_Stry> If you want a extra 2gb of google drive storage in the name of Safer Internet Day: http://goo.gl/ccgyV0
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ty Kilos, that was just a fat finger mistake
<inetpro> pressed the darn disconnect button by accident
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> Maybe someone here can help me. Can a 100mb Singlemode fibre module connect to 1Gbit Singlemode module?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> never mind  inetpro   we all get old sooner or later
<inetpro> ai!
<charl> good afternoon gentlemen
<charl> does anyone have any experience managing agile development teams using atlassian jira
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi mazal 
<mazal> hi charl
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> how are you
<magespawn> hi charl, good and you?
<charl> good good
<magespawn> having and making money
<magespawn> sorry
<magespawn> having fun and making money
<magespawn> viloent femmes
<magespawn> man where is the yping
<magespawn> typing
<magespawn> violent femmes
<Kilos> making money how magespawn  
<Kilos> letting birds beat you up?
<magespawn> err, no, just working
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Must be lekke when making money is fun :)
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hi mazal
<magespawn> i have resolved to have fun no matter what
<Kilos> thats a good motto
 * mazal waits for Kilos to ask the question
<Kilos> enjoy everything
<Kilos> what question?
<mazal> Wat maak jy hier in die aand
<magespawn> kaas en vetkoek
<Kilos> lol i saw that just now and thought you must be gaming and need advice
<mazal> Ah man !! magespawn don't say vetkoek around me :P
<Kilos> im working hard on the whole bzr and the other thing
<Kilos> nikola
<mazal> Kilos: Close enough. I been battling with something on my minetest and the minetest guys helped me , so I had to start my server on my main pc and my laptop to connect to it and now I'm popping in while waiting for food to get cooked
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<mazal> And keeping an eye on server to see if fix works
<mazal> Wish I could run it permanent like this though , is nice
<mazal> But there is that little thing called "gaming on Win pc" that prevents that
<mazal> my food is ready , l8tr all
<magespawn> get two computers
<magespawn> busy doing a release upgrade on ubuntu server running on a laptop
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> using ssh?
<Kilos> or built in gui
<magespawn> no i have the actual pc in front of me
<magespawn> also upgrading my kali linux laptop
<magespawn> straight from the cli Kilos 
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> no need to ssh just because you can, besides this looks more impressive, and there are people to impress around here at the moment
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Daarsy , stomach full and dishes washed , now I can play :)
<magespawn> i always seem to play before i eat
<mazal> If I do that I forget to eat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> Hi. LOADSHEDDING ALERT... 
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Ag nee hell
<inetpro> ai! 
<superfly> Err, thanks autocorrect
<Kilos> vloek them man we need you
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> indeed mazal indeed
<mazal> gtg , bye everyone
<magespawn> on that note...
<Kilos> ok tummy full
<Kilos> sjoe 18/36°tonight/tomorrow
<gremble> o/
<stickyboy> New version of nginx mainline. Go go go!
<Kilos> hi gremble  stickyboy  
<Kilos> stickyboy  find me more peeps for ubuntu-africa in between al your other stuff
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  sorry im so slow
<Kilos> floundering in nikola and bzr
<gremble> Ok, I am bouncing again. I need desk space
<gremble> Cheers guys
<stickyboy> Kilos: Always. :)
<Kilos> ai1 gremble  
<Kilos> good man sticky find the ethiopians too
<Kilos> your buddy seems to have gone to sleep
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, and I even emailed the Ethiopian guy but he didn't respond.
<stickyboy> He's pretty active on GitHub, maybe I'll stalk him.
<Kilos> lol good idea
<Kilos> he said he would pull in eastern africa for us
<Kilos> maybe he is so busy he forgot
<stickyboy> Maybe
<Kilos> he did contactme
<stickyboy> He's a good guy, we definitely want him involved.
<Kilos> maybe he just needs a push
<Kilos> you are the man for the job
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<inetpro> hello captine 
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<inetpro> hello Tonberry 
<stickyboy> Where is magespawn?
<stickyboy> Or wait, who was it who did ubuntu-za.org?
<Kilos> that was the fly but he has no power atm
<magespawn> i am here just had dinner
<Kilos> stickyboy  why dont you like it?
<Kilos> magespawn  rev up your bzr and nikloa
<Kilos> nikola
<captine> night all.  
<captine> sorry... not chatting much tonight
<Kilos> sjoe night capsleep tight
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> stickyboy: me
<magespawn> i am also off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<stickyboy> superfly: Props for supporting AES-GCM-128.
<stickyboy> Is that whole site static HTML?
<superfly> yep
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Kilos> haha hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo :)
<stickyboy> superfly: $ siege -d1 -t1M -c50 https://ubuntu-za.org
<stickyboy> :D
<stickyboy> See how well the server holds up. :)
<superfly> stickyboy: I must confess it is not my server. I'm just the guy in charge of making it all pretty.
<stickyboy> Ah. :)
<Kilos> hi clr  
<clr> I ask you again, don't you sleep?
<clr> how are youi
<Kilos> ya man i sleep all the time
<clr> anything interesting happening around here?
<clr> hehe
<clr> I'm about to go to bed, thought I'd check in
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> im surrounded by old peeps
<Kilos> ty for checking in first though
<Kilos> sleep tight
<clr> who are they?
<Kilos> everyone thats in bed before me
<clr> haha, my normal bed time is about 12 but tonight I am a bit tired.
<Kilos> but i understand family men with small kids
<Kilos> np clr  go sleep lad
<clr> oh, kid is asleep already
<Kilos> oh not a keep you up all night one
<Kilos> you lucky
<clr> hehe no he is gr7 already
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> so you are also a ballie then
<clr> yea, my 30th matric reunion this year
<clr> eish
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you older than me even
<Kilos> oh maybe not
<clr> I thought you're retired
<Kilos> forced
<Kilos> because of head injury
<Kilos> left my brains on a farm
<clr> yo
<Kilos> haha
<clr> sounds serious
<Kilos> it was but im getting better 
<Kilos> ask the guys how stupid i was when i joined here
<clr> good to hear
<Kilos> hehe
<clr> sho, bike accident?
<Kilos> no windmill bashed my head open
<Kilos> from above left eye to behing left ear
<Kilos> but a reboot in icu got things going again
<Kilos> so you are nearly 50
<Kilos> sjoe ballie
<clr> haha youre only as old as the woman you feel
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> my maric reunion would be my 47th one
<Kilos> matric
<Kilos> sjoe go to bed you making me feel old
<clr> haha, my wife busy distracting me here
<Kilos> haha go
<clr> I'll have to sign off
<clr> cheers
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> aw numbers dropping again
<Kilos> superfly  after going right through the bzr thing can one start over. mine doesnt work
<superfly> Maaz: it doesn't work
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it doesnt open a webpage man
<Kilos> but it gave a site addy
<Kilos> something like this
<Kilos> http://127.0.0.1:8000/`_
<Kilos> then i tried more bzr and more nikola, now totally lost
<Kilos> you read what david said im the greeter bot
<Kilos> haha it wants more money
<inetpro> Kilos: give us a Screenshot 
<Kilos> of which workspace
<Kilos> i have konsoles and browsers
<inetpro> of it
<Kilos> man it is all over
<Kilos> one terminal has nikola running
<Kilos> another has bzr stuff
<inetpro> Maaz: it
<Maaz> inetpro: it is Saturday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you so cheeky
<Kilos> go sleep inetpro  
<superfly> Kilos: I see nothing wrong with nikola's output
<Kilos> oh my where did you see that?
<superfly> <Kilos> but it gave a site addy
<superfly> <Kilos> something like this
<superfly> <Kilos> http://127.0.0.1:8000/
<Kilos> ya but , isnt that suppose to open something or must i point it to the local goody
<Kilos> that i dont know how to do you had lotsa studd on yours before the http://bit
<Kilos> stuff
<inetpro> the secret is to keep your hand relaxed on the mouse as you move it to the link above and then press the left button 
<Kilos> hahaha il try that
<superfly> Kilos: read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_resource_locator
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> Kilos: then read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<stickyboy> GPL FTW
<stickyboy> Let's get tattoos.
<superfly> good night everyone
<superfly> stickyboy: no thanks, I don't do tattoos.
<Kilos> night superfly  sleep tight
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> good night superfly 
<Kilos> drawings and paintings belong on paper walls and canvasses not on ones body
<inetpro> Kilos: does it make sense, can you open the link in your browser? 
<Kilos> the first time i saw a google page with why that link didnt work for peeps
<Kilos> last time said error 404 i think
<Kilos> oh now i see other stuffs
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> how difficult was that? 
<Kilos> was easy
<Kilos> but why did it work now
<inetpro> you please tell me 
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/site3-exngxmyy.png
<Kilos> i have no idea except that i did it gently this time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you did something
 * Kilos getting excited now
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> im sure everything is gonna be upside down or something
<Kilos> what ai!
<Kilos> does it look wrong
<Kilos> so before i get deeper into this local host thing, how do i make the http an https
<Kilos> oh wow must i nano /var/www/html/index.html
<Kilos> and replace the whole file with what is shown in the browser if you open local host
<inetpro> Kilos: you are clearly missing the point 
<Kilos> as always
<Kilos> dont you have to configure anything?
<inetpro> point 1. clearly your site is broken
<inetpro> Kilos ^^
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<Kilos> maybe it needs to be pushed or pulled or merged or something
<inetpro> no 
<Kilos> this is beyond me man
<Kilos> no what?
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> try again
<Kilos> try what?
<Kilos> start from scratch?
<Kilos> delete all existing stuff first?
<inetpro> yep, but this time, try to understand 
<Kilos> lol im gonna hit you
<inetpro> you need to understand every step of the tutorial 
<Kilos> ai! my goosie
<Kilos> thats like asking you to overhaul an automatics cars gearbox
<inetpro> no 
<Kilos> i will start again but dont know how to delete whats not in my pc
<inetpro> forget about that for now 
<Kilos> you must use this force them to think for themselves with normal geeks man
<Kilos> you need to go sleep my friend
<inetpro> and don't do the push parts or any editing before having nikola up with the current site look and feel on your local host 
<Kilos> ill try
<inetpro> Kilos: skip " Branching, Pushing, Proposing and Merging" 
<Kilos> how far do i go with nikola before starting with bzr
<Kilos> wb SDCDev  
<inetpro> no, you start with bzr 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> see nowhere was that info
<Kilos> i think
<inetpro> ai! 
<SDCDev> ty Kilos :)
<inetpro> Kilos: did you not read my email? 
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> See the getting involved page under the Web Site heading about how to;
<Kilos> got no mail from you
<inetpro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2015-February/011524.html
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh ya thats the tutorial i have been using
<Kilos> but maybe starting with nikola was the prob cause
<Kilos> one last thing please
<Kilos>  mkdir ~/Projects
<Kilos> i have made that . what is the remove command for up there in the sky
<Kilos> rm?
<Kilos> thats where all the wrong stuff is now
<Kilos> also i need to put in ubuntu-africa where the tutorial uses ubuntu-za right?
<inetpro> forget about Africa 
<inetpro> for now at least 
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> man rm
<Kilos> oh so i must first get ubuntu-za working here
<inetpro> superfly will most likely initiate the Africa project for you separately 
<Kilos> im sure you are trying to drive me to an early grave
<Kilos> he hasnt got time mine thats why im trying to do it
<Kilos> s/mine/man
<inetpro> you can not run if you have not learned how to walk 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> go sleep man, you must work just now
<Kilos> ty for the help my goosie
<inetpro> Kilos: the Nairobi guys are essentially doing exactly the same as we do, with two differences 
<Kilos> yes?
<inetpro> 1. they are using git in stead of bzr 
<inetpro> 2. they are using something else in stead of nikola 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ill follow the fly
<inetpro> but it is based on the same principle 
<inetpro> the code for the site is hosted online with a DVCS 
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> anyone can download, hack and push his or her own branch for review 
<Kilos> thats where the security comes in right
<Kilos> no review and accept means no change
<inetpro> the guy hosting the site can look at somebody's submission and decide to merge it into the main branch
<inetpro> before taking the code and generating static content with nikola 
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> and finally uploading changes to the production Web server 
<inetpro> does it make sense now? 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> sir goosie
<Kilos> hi spinza_  you up late
<Kilos> oh part joins
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: the major point in all this is that this whole cycle of development is exactly how most open source software is built these days 
<Kilos> yeah its good for those that understand it
<Kilos> major work though
<Kilos> for me anyway
<inetpro> in other words, if you get to understand this cycle then you can get involved in any other development 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> one site will be plenty for me
<Kilos> then i retire and become a lurker
<Kilos> i cant skip all that you said then i cant update
<Kilos> no new page made yet i think
<inetpro> the first bzr will download the latest version of the code 
<inetpro> that is how the site looks like now 
<Kilos> ok so i skip them things and then?
<inetpro> read the readme 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> for those who are interested in how the Nairobi site is built, look at: https://github.com/nairobilug/nairobilug.or.ke/blob/master/README.md
 * Kilos goes hunting for a readme
<Kilos> ok where did you hide it
<inetpro> pwd 
<inetpro> and please, that does not mean, give me your password 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-) 
<Kilos> man pwd again'
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> remember, I can not see your screen, you have to enlighten me 
<Kilos> pwd did mothing i can see
<Kilos> you mean that?
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos>   /home/miles/Projects/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> ahh 
<Kilos> i forgot the space
<inetpro> no space needed 
<Kilos> [Error] home/miles/Projects/ubuntu-za: Unknown command.
<inetpro> uh! 
<Kilos> cant start here with /
<Kilos> need space first
 * inetpro is loosing him 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> pwd gave home/miles/Projects/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> ah, ek verstaan nou 
<Kilos> if i paste that here it gives error
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<inetpro> obviously 
<Kilos> why did you want pwd?
<inetpro> don't you use dolphin to explore files and folders? 
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> now go find the readme 
<Kilos> the folder ubuntu-za is in home
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> the point is, you need to always know where you are 
<inetpro> it's important 
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> oooo wow got readme ty
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> I could have told you, it's in the trunk folder 
<Kilos> do i have to run nikola in same poplace?
<Kilos> here miles@P64:~/Projects/ubuntu-za$
<Kilos> place
<inetpro> when nikola is installed you will have to be in the trunk folder to build and serve 
<Kilos> nikola was installed when fly started the whole thing with you
<inetpro> ai tog 
<Kilos> so now i cd to miles@P64:~/Projects/ubuntu-za/trunk
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ok im there lemme go on ty
<inetpro> read, understand and apply your mind 
<Kilos> lots of errors
<inetpro> obviously 
<Kilos> with nikola build
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> you still believe in magic after all this time? 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what did i do wrong?
<Kilos> it copy lots before the errors started
<Kilos> copied
<Kilos> hey you must sleep man
<inetpro> read, understand, apply your mind and follow instructions carefully 
<Kilos> its so hard when your chillens dont listen
<Kilos> ok ill keep trying you go sleep
<Kilos> just now you fall asleep on the bike
<Kilos> then who do i say fix it to
<inetpro> good night 
<Kilos> night boetie
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> ty
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-11
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> beat ya all
<Symmetria> lol, Im here but felt like being anti-social and keeping my mouth shut 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> good morning
<Kilos> lol hi Symmetria  
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> Symmetria  why you up so early, or are you in a place that that hasnt gone to sleep yet
<Kilos> Symmetria  you got serios competition
<Kilos> Fetched 69,6 MB in 1min 23s (838 kB/s)
<Symmetria> hah nah I just got to work really early
<Kilos> thats from neology
<Symmetria> lol, what do you get from me?
<Kilos> over 3g
<Symmetria> and dude, its 6am in ZA, everyone has bandwidth at that time of the day
<Kilos> i need to look at it again
<Kilos> im too old to be a dude man
<Kilos> dudes from my time wore fancy clothes
<Kilos> ai! todo list getting out of hand
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
 * Kilos waits impatiently
<inetpro> good mornings 
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<inetpro> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> when im in trunk bzr update says bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-za
<Kilos> but in browser i still see the list
<Kilos> so to me it looks like the gui isnt there or here
<inetpro> you will unfortunately have to wait a bit longer for tech support to arrive 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Tree is up to date at revision 20 of branch
<Kilos> no error messages that invoke the obviously comment
 * Kilos joined the group "days are too short"
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> jibu  coffee on
 * jibu puts the kettle on
<jibu> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> jibu  thanks
<jibu> Kilos: not at all
<inetpro> Maaz: kick jibu 
<Maaz> inetpro: Sorry...
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi pad
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Padroni  wb
<Padroni> morning
<Padroni> hi Kilos
<Padroni> how's it going?
<Kilos> very good ty and you?
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> I am back at wrok
<Padroni> *work
<Kilos> shame
<Padroni> why is it so quiet here?
<Padroni> 30 people, no one chatting
<Kilos> peeps still arriving
<Kilos> 38
<Kilos> when you have time i got a job for you
<Kilos> your specialtiy job
<Kilos> speciality
<Kilos> there used to be a saying about idle hands that ive forgotten, but ill try keep all hands on deck and busy
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> what job?
<Kilos> our paste bin needs to be told of all the stuff you found
<Padroni> slexy.org?
<Kilos> and maybe helped to get rid of all the junk
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> we use slexy because its the fastest
<Kilos> peeps with slow machines battle with the ubuntu pastebin
<Padroni> oh ok
<Kilos> we will appreciate it ty
<Padroni> if slexy was mine, I would have rebooted the whole thing
<Padroni> at this time, you can't browse for interesting stuff, as it's just spam
<Kilos> maybe they arent very clued up
<Padroni> this is why I suggested just making our own one
<Padroni> but I will see if I can contact them and ask what's up
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> we can look at making our own one as well
<Kilos> but slexy is so fast even with stuff not needed
<Kilos> i dont see any of the stuff you see
<Padroni> click on RECENT at the top
<Kilos> oh
<Padroni> see?
<Padroni> page after page of porn links and shit
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> you see, you were dragged here for a reason
<Kilos> what got you here btw
<Kilos> hahaha inetpro  skelm
<Padroni> I saw a tweet by CTLUG about your site
<Padroni> went to it, then followed the prompts to the chatroom
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> who tweeted it
<Padroni> Cape Town Linux Users Group
<Padroni> ie, CTLUG
<Kilos> oh not an individual
<Padroni> nope
<Kilos> i bet it was one of ours guys that did it anyway
<Padroni> probably
<Kilos> i should actually twwet a bit again
<Kilos> tweet too
<Kilos> you may follow sharpeys
<Padroni> sharpeys?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> that be me
<Padroni> sorry bru
<Padroni> busy running a pentest against a site here
<Kilos> np
<Padroni> so if I sound pre-occuppied
<Padroni> ...
<Kilos> i understand
<superfly> CLUG has a twitter account? Oh wait, most of them sold their souls to Apple anyways...
<Kilos> lol hi my fly
<Padroni> Apple is NOT linux
<superfly>  /sarcasm
<superfly> Padroni: I know
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<Padroni> Have you punched an Apple user in the face today?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Padroni> we should put that on little apple stickers and distribute it
<superfly> No, but I can. I don't think my CEO would be very happy about it though...
<Padroni> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Padroni> mine either
<Padroni> he is huge on apple
<ThatGraemeGuy> there are people that think apple is linux?
<Padroni> I am not
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> my mac has been standing on a desk in my office unused for 2 years now
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: nope, just a number of the CLUG guys use Linux on their servers but Macs as their computers
 * superfly is thinking specifically of Yola
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh, to each their own
<Padroni> make no mistake
<Kilos> oh my , i use yola
<Padroni> I love Apple's phone
<Padroni> I have two
<Padroni> but their desktop OS - not so much.
<ThatGraemeGuy> I can't use an iphone because its so heavily dependant on itunes
<Padroni> Sadly, that is true.
<Kilos> we have a yola guy here methinks
<Kilos> coowee who are you?
 * Padroni wish that people using Drupal / Joomla would learn to upgrade the damn thing
<Padroni> Without fail, almost EVERY hacked CMS I investigate, is an outdated one.
<Padroni> And yet - we are not allowed to slap the client, for some reason.
<Kilos> slapping is a last resort. education comes first so you can know why you got slapped
 * Padroni was thinking of explaining while he was busy slapping away
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I really love the silence in my office 
<Padroni> my phone does not ring anymore
<Kilos> its broken
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> I don't take support calls anymore
<Padroni> only Abuse
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so if i fone and swear at you then you answer
<Kilos> haha
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> but then I break your internet
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: tech support arrived yet?
<Padroni> hi inetpro
<inetpro> good morning Padroni
<inetpro> wb as well
<inetpro> oh and hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> nope inetpro  you just did
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you the man man
<Kilos> i could bother the fly but you are closer and also need the practise
<Kilos> i remember you asking fly lots about error stuff
<Kilos> all i need now i think is to see the gui thing
<Kilos> so maybe its time to make a new contact page
<Kilos> or something that makes it visible to other peeps so you can fix it
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo pro
<mazal> Good morning
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> How goes oom ?
<Kilos> very good ty mazal  and you
<mazal> Great thanx , the Lord helped me again so awesome thise morning :)
<Kilos> good
<mazal> btw , sorry for running so quick last night , huge thunder strom moved in
<mazal> Had to unplug and shut down very quickly
<Kilos> here too
<Padroni> hi mazal
<Kilos> i got one of those things inline to stop surges killing pc
<Kilos> surge protester i think its called
<Kilos> and modem is 3g so it will have to hit in here to kill me
<mazal> And by the time the storm past eksdom moved in :P
<mazal> And that was that for the night
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats everyones prob nowadays
<Kilos> oh did you ever do the key thing
<mazal> key thing ?
<mazal> Hi Padroni
<Kilos> ssh public key
<Kilos> had to go look for what its called
<mazal> For that signing of code of conduct ?
<Kilos> and sign the code of conduct
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Nope , seems way to big a hassle
<Kilos> nono man
<mazal> They made that too complicated
<Kilos> its worth every bit of the time spent
<ThatGraemeGuy> if creating and managing an ssh key is too complicated its time to consider working in another industry
<mazal> Gladly , if they would only let me
<Padroni> mazal:  are you in IT?
<mazal> Somewhere outdoors where there isn't even a phone would be awesome
<mazal> Padroni: yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> they are holding you prisoner? should we call the cops?
<Padroni> hehehehe
<Padroni> hahahahaha
<Kilos> lol they are the cops
<mazal> Padroni: But not on servers. I am spoon feeder
<Kilos> or a branch
<Padroni> what do you do, and who do you do it for?
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: They are actually , refuse to let me go cos nobody else can do it aparently
<Padroni> no offense, but it seems neither can you?
<mazal> Padroni: Hardware installs , software installs , network maintenance and user support
<Padroni> or am I on the wrong page now?
<ThatGraemeGuy> wow you must be properly brainwashed, nobody can keep you in a job if you want to leave
<Padroni> ah, ok
<mazal> The servers is not my work Padroni , I am not trained in that. I am ground worker where the pc meats the user
<Padroni> ok, my bad
<Padroni> who do you work for, if I may ask?
<Kilos> mazal  tell him
<Kilos> dont be shy
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: With my skin color , I have no choice. Sad and negative , but true
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: And internally they refuse to help me and shift me elsewhere
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: I must keep what I have , no work out there
<ThatGraemeGuy> alrighty then
<Kilos> Padroni  govt branch
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Padroni> ah yes, if Govt then you're [inclined planed wrapped around an eliptical base]
<Kilos> inetpro  ?
<Kilos> these peeps talk so much i forgot what you are answering
<inetpro> 11/02 08:52:18 <Kilos> so maybe its time to make a new contact page
<inetpro> 11/02 08:53:02 <Kilos> or something that makes it visible to other peeps so you can fix it
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh my so its broken again?
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Padroni, ThatGraemeGuy: please take off that grumpy face and put up a friendly face for our friend mazal
<Kilos> when i fix a car it stays fixed
<mazal> Thank you inetpro
<Padroni> I wasn't grumpy?
<Kilos> lol
 * Padroni was just curious
<inetpro> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is my friendly face o_O
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro is the only one allowed to be grumpy here
<Kilos> and me?
<mazal> People that sommer jump onto someone without haveing the feintest clue what they actually do and what is actually going on in their life
<Kilos> mazal  you still my friend
<mazal> So as I was saying Kilos, I will be able to that signing thing , but it doesn't seem worth the effort.
<Padroni> I see Hifi Corp is now selling ADSL ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lighten up a little dude, everyone is not out to get you
<mazal> I will never apply for membership or things like that
<Padroni> mazal pm me
<Kilos> mazal  of course it is
<mazal> Isn't it only for memberships ? Or are there more to it ?
<Kilos> inetpro  tell him why
<inetpro> hmm... and now they all stop talking?
<Kilos> we waiting for you to explain man
 * Padroni is at work today...
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Padroni> my wife just bought herself a drumkit
<Padroni> I'm guessing mid-life crisis?
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<inetpro> Kilos: simple
<Padroni> maaz?
<Padroni> maaz
<inetpro> RTFS
<Padroni> maaaaz
<Padroni> Terminal: 
<Padroni> ssh-keygen
<Kilos> is that the answer for mazal  inetpro  ?
<Padroni> then cat ~/.ssh/ssh-rsa.pub
<Padroni> if I am not mistaken
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos>  maaz is our bot Padroni  
<inetpro> Kilos: RTFS
<Kilos> oh me
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> and stop making assumptions
 * Padroni knows about the bot
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<inetpro> damn!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i know what it means
<inetpro> who hacked the bot?
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs
<Maaz> Read the Freaking Source/Spec/Screen
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
 * inetpro sure he taught him that before
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> and Kilos
 * inetpro is grumpy because tech support still hasn't pitched
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im grumpy because i had min sleep
<Kilos> all the rtfs
<Kilos> must i have mysql installed?
<inetpro> superfly: please bring the grease bucket
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i love this channel and its awkward geeks
<Kilos> something in nikola build isnt happy
<Kilos> and im in trunk
<Kilos> ~/Projects/ubuntu-za/trunk
<Kilos> and nikola serve is running on another konsole
<Padroni> hi mazal
<Padroni> check your pm mazal
<mazal> I did thanx
<mazal> ok , another few 100 virusses dead , next !
<Kilos> inetpro  no Branching, Pushing, Proposing and Merging and i must see our site?
<Kilos> im missing something somewhere and rtfs isnt helping
<inetpro> Kilos, Kilos, Kilos
<inetpro> 11/02 09:22:35 <inetpro> and stop making assumptions
<Kilos> im lost man
<Kilos> you gonna make me cry
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> go ahead, we won't judge
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> 10/02 23:50:01 <Kilos> nikola was installed when fly started the whole thing with you
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> purge and install again?
<Kilos> or delete something somewhere
<inetpro> think about it nice and long and then RTFS again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> rtfs is so hard
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
 * Kilos hunts for the nikola conf file
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> inetpro  nikola forget?
<Kilos> is that the right way rather than purging
<inetpro> Kilos: can I please suggest something
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> please do
<inetpro> sorry, interruption
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> Kilos: please take the file README.rst
<inetpro> make a copy of it and save somewhere else
<inetpro> then modify every line of it
<inetpro> add a hash (#) in front of every line
<inetpro> then start working through it step by step
<inetpro> with each step, add and empty line and then start writing your comments
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> then at the end of the whole thing post that on slexy
 * Kilos sees method here
<Kilos> ok let me do that ty
<Squirm> Morning
<Padroni> hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi Squirm  \
<Squirm> it's a Kilos \
<Squirm> Heya Padroni
<Kilos> sorry man fingers too long or tired or something
<Padroni> wow
<Padroni> my collection of phishing sites are growing steadily
<Padroni> i have just over 700 now
<Kilos> do you then do something about it? or what is the precedure
<Kilos> procedure
<Padroni> This is what I remove off the internet daily
<Padroni> but I keep backups of everything I remove
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> so I have gigabytes of hack tools / kits / phishing sites / etc 
 * Padroni prays that no Nigerian ever steals his computer
<Kilos> is that where most of them originate
<Padroni> a lot is from west africa, yes
<Padroni> but not all
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> but apart from that
<Padroni> never forget that 66% of all SA internet is being monitored by the NSA
<Padroni> that is a bigger concern to me
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> that awkward moment when you log in via Teamviewer and the client is busy with online banking...
<Padroni> hi Jacques_Stry
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> thx - busy sorting out blown equipment so got dc'd
<Jacques_Stry> Sometimes I like lightning - get new equipment :)
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> well this was awkward
<Jacques_Stry> ???
<Padroni> activated Orca Screenreader while trying to open the screenshot app
<Padroni> I should stop putting my volume on 100% for one
<Jacques_Stry> haha >.<
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hi
<TinuvaMac> how goes
<Padroni> I love this job.
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Padroni> You pull apart one phishing site, and in doing so, dig up more fake sites
<TinuvaMac> good as well
<Padroni> the devil is in the details, you see.
<Padroni> hi TinuvaMac
<TinuvaMac> hi Padroni
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> hey :)
<Kilos> im sure there should be a wb too
<magellanic> hi will do ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> long time no see
<magellanic> yeah :( will hang around here more often :)
<Kilos> nice to hear that ty
<superfly> oh hey magellanic
<superfly> long time no see
<magellanic> superfly: :)
<Padroni> hi superfly ; magellanic
<magellanic> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> hi Kerbero
<Padroni> I have to reboot my proxy 
<Padroni> brb
<Kilos> Padroni_  wb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> tail and all
<Padroni> ty Kilos
<EvilDMP> good morning ZA
<Kilos> h EvilDMP  
<EvilDMP> http://python-namibia.org/news/close/
<EvilDMP> My personal highlights of the event:
<Kilos> well done
<EvilDMP> a) walking into the hall on the last day after lunch, and being nudged by a colleague who pointed out a group of people gathered at the back: "see that? They're getting together to form a Python Namibia association" 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  wb
<Kilos> ok EvilDMP  thats good. i will be coming to you for contacts
<EvilDMP> b) again on the last day, seeing a student - who had never used Python before, and didn't even own a computer - stand up to do a live coding demonstration on a borrowed machine
<Kilos> cool
<EvilDMP> so all in all: an completely fantastic trip
<Kilos> yeah keep it up
<EvilDMP> but my goodness they are really held back by this Windows/monolithic IDE culture
<magellanic> nice one EvilDMP, looked like a great event
<Kilos> and tell me did anyone mention ubuntu
<Padroni> nice EvilDMP
<Padroni> just read it
<EvilDMP> we had a handful of Ubuntu (or other Linux) users, more amongst the staff than the students
<Kilos> oh my EvilDMP  see this http://slexy.org/view/s2RNrWvZLY
<Kilos> i have been trying to get some contact going in namibia
<EvilDMP> we've got a few things going now - an IRC channel, where some of our Namibian friends drop in each day
<EvilDMP> #python-namibia
<Kilos> and if any of them contact you please point them to #ubuntu-africa
<EvilDMP> all small steps
<Kilos> well done
<Padroni> Ok
<Padroni> I need to see some code on that pastebin or I will go mad
<Padroni> so here:
<Padroni> http://slexy.org/view/s2azAzT1KJ
<Padroni> *silence...*
<Kilos> well ive saved it
<Padroni> that code?
<Kilos> but dont know if ill ever need it
<Kilos> ya
<Padroni> hehe
<Padroni> well
<Kilos> wasnt i supposed to
<Padroni> it's useful if you need to use a tool where you're not supposed to
<Padroni> and to make sure it removes itself when you are done
<Padroni> like I said - perfect for shell scripts
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> just refresh and it is gone
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> I can give you one that you might use?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i need one to wake up my ram
<Padroni> haha
<Padroni> nvm then
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> my contributions would be web related
<Kilos> what did you think i could use
<Padroni> script to transfer larege files between web servers
<Padroni> instead of say - download / upload
<Kilos> im sure that will be welcome by more than me
<Kilos> does it have a continue where disconnected option too
<Kilos> as with wget -c
<Padroni> it won't disconnect
<Padroni> it's between servers and your connection status is irrelevant.
<Kilos> i mean as when eskom load sheds
<Padroni> Again.
<Padroni> Irrelevant.
<Kilos> cool
<Padroni> The request is sent from one server to another.
<Padroni> as long as they both have power, it will work
<Padroni> so if they are reliant on Eskom for power, it might fail
<Padroni> but if your power fails, it won't affect it.
<Kilos> can it just be rerun then when power is back
<Kilos> on a dead server that is
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> no resume
<Padroni> how big a file are you planning on transferring?
<Kilos> so it will start from scratch again
<Padroni> coz 1GB takes 5 - 10min
<Padroni> yup
<Kilos> thats fine
<Kilos> i was thinking of things ive often seen where you get a message the the folder already exists and options to merge them etc
<Padroni> nah it will just rename the file 
<Kilos> cool
<Padroni> or rather, append it with (1)
<Padroni> etc until it succeeds
<Kilos> well dont dangle it in front of our noses
<Kilos> im sure it will be welcome
<mazal> Is oom se site al op ?
<Padroni> one sec
<Kilos> nee mazal  ek sukkel nog met goed wat ek verkeerd gedoen het
<mazal> k
<Padroni> http://slexy.org/view/s2wMWClFLp
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> inetpro  http://slexy.org/view/s20TNWLZVj
<Kilos> remember we did that stuff 2 or 3 months ago when fly started with the site so im not sure about manything
<Kilos> ty for that Padroni  
<Padroni> no prob
 * Padroni is installing nikola
<Kilos> just dont start with it
<Kilos> use bzr first
<Kilos> otherwise you got to sort stuff like me
<Padroni> may I ask - why Nikola?
<Padroni> why not use a CMS ?
<Kilos> static
<Padroni> and?
<Kilos> the fly will have a good reason
<Padroni> why the need for it to be static?
<Padroni> Security?
<Kilos> fast
<Padroni> coz I can secure a CMS if need be
<Kilos> and secure methinks
<Padroni> yes but by the looks of Nikola, dev is going to be a pain in the ass
<Padroni> i mean seriously - text based editor?
<Padroni> no one uses those anymore
<Kilos> there is a nice nikola manual
<Padroni> except me but that is for edit, not author
<Kilos> i just follow but i know our site is fast
<Padroni> WP sites are also fast
<Padroni> or can be if you know what you are doing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> actually using nikola hasnt got much for you to do if you look at my paste
<Kilos> pretty basic setup\
<Kilos> even i should have got that right
<Kilos> rather hot here today 36°c
<Kilos> feels like more in the sun
<mazal> Crazy hot here too
<mazal> And aircon died this morning , I don't even want to know how hot it is inside with all this equipment in here
<mazal> Must be at least 40
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> I'm cooking today that's for sure :P
<mazal> And the other aircon that does work floods the place with water , so can't use that one either 
<Kilos> roast mazal  for supper
<mazal> indeed
<Jacques_Stry> Usually if a aircon floods the a temp solution is turning the temp to 23
<mazal> 7x pc's , 1x laptop , 3xservers , 7x switches and 2 printers , all in one office. Hows that for some heat generation :(
<Jacques_Stry> it should help at least till fixed
<mazal> Jacques_Stry: And they have come and "fixed it" 3 times already
<mazal> Looks like where the aircon joins the wall the output pipe is not connected or blocked. leaks right against the wall
<Jacques_Stry> haha know how you feel - problem with a freezing is it could be allot of things that causes it
<Jacques_Stry> Good be needs gas, temp sensor, computer etc.
<Jacques_Stry> could*
<mazal> Yeah and the "fix it" guys can't seem to get it sorted
<Jacques_Stry> That seems lame...
<mazal> And as luck would have it , the room slopes slighty down right into the corner where servers and main hub electrical points are
<mazal> So all water goes there
<Jacques_Stry> Should be an easy fix then...
<mazal> These contractors , what can I say
<Jacques_Stry> and hot electronics don't last
<mazal> Indeed. So I resorted to running it a bit until the water build-up gets to much , shut it down , water dries out , start it up for a while etc.
<Padroni> jeez mazal
<mazal> If the contractors eventually pitch up I think it will be the 4th time for the same problem
<Padroni> that is quite a gimp setup you got there :(
<mazal> What means gimp ?
<Jacques_Stry> Welcome to SA, creating jobs
<Padroni> gimp = moertoe
<mazal> Why Padroni ? You mean the broken aircons ?
<Padroni> yeah
<Padroni> it would drive me nuts
<mazal> Indeed
<Padroni> water running on the floors
<Padroni> etc
<mazal> Biggest problem is at night
<mazal> Then I'm not here to check it
<mazal> Eskom helps with that one though , they shut it down for me lol
<Padroni> hehe
<Padroni> And so, there's a bright side
<mazal> Or when I go to one of my other sites. Then I can't leave it on :(
<mazal> It's a battle
<mazal> Think I must gooi cabling outside to the trees and go sit and work in the shade lol
<Padroni> I would put a cap in that aircon's ass and requisition a new one
<mazal> We do get huge thunderstorms that can " break " stuff <eg>
 * mazal starts plotting
<Padroni> the alternative is to remove the cover, switch the power wires and close it
<Padroni> next time it gets switched on, it will either fry or short-circuit 
<Padroni> either way, chances are it will break and then they need to replace it
 * Padroni has sabotaged more than one pc like that in order to get new equipment
<mazal> And then I just do the " I don't know , it wasn't me " bit
<Padroni> "I was just sitting here doing a grep search and the whole darn thiing exploded.  I am just as surprised as you are."
<mazal> bwahahaha lol , I like your thinking :)
<mazal> Problem is with the second part of the plan , I will probably get a " There is no money for a new one " response
<Jacques_Stry> then you'r screwed
<Jacques_Stry> you're*
<mazal> yep
 * mazal goes for some air for now
<inetpro> 11/02 12:11:07 <Padroni> why the need for it to be static?
<inetpro> 11/02 08:31:15 -*- Padroni wish that people using Drupal / Joomla would learn to upgrade the damn thing
<inetpro> 11/02 08:31:45 <Padroni> Without fail, almost EVERY hacked CMS I investigate, is an outdated one.
<inetpro> Padroni: that ^^ is why
<Padroni> So keep it updated?
<Padroni> with WP it's a question of pushing a button
<Padroni> PLUS
<Padroni> I can secure the thing, seeing as I am in that type of business
<inetpro> uh
<Padroni> But - I was just wondering, because this Nikola looks complicated
<inetpro> we've had many a peep come and go in here
<Padroni> I get it
<Padroni> new guy syndrome
<Padroni> Like I said - I was just wondering
<Padroni> Even with static pages, there are easier ways to do it.
<inetpro> we really don't need much more than a simple, stable and fast static site here at #ubuntu-za
<Padroni> true that
<Padroni> I kinda like the current one, to be honest.
 * Kilos needs to sleep a while
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<mazal> and the contractor arrived , let's see how it goes
<Squirm> My Arduino Uno arrived today
<Padroni> #jealous
<Padroni> I want a BeagleBoard but ai, the price...
<Padroni> I have quite an extensive shopping list of toys that I want
<Padroni> lots of stuff that I want  to build
<Padroni> like a GSM base station
<Padroni> but the stuff is so expensive
<Squirm> Padroni: indeed it is
<Squirm> I have an RPi and now an Arduino
<Squirm> so... combined it probably is a BeagleBone
<Squirm> :/
<Padroni> i play with Mini-ITX formfactor pc's at the moment
<Padroni> P4's
<Squirm> I wanted a BeagleBone too, but thought I'd need to start from the ground and work my way up. Was using my RPi's digital pins for driving relay's, which I don't think is reccomended.
<Squirm> Why?
<Padroni> why what?
<Squirm> Just curious as to what you're doing with them?
 * Padroni sees Ubuntu phones available in Europe only and thinks that's some bullshit.
<Padroni> oh
<Padroni> well
<Padroni> they are micro computers
<Padroni> but with p4 chips
<Padroni> so basically test distros
<Padroni> etc
<Padroni> i have 3
<Squirm> Yeah
<Squirm> cool
<Padroni> they make nice media center pc's too
<Squirm> That they do
<Padroni> stick 'em with double sided tape to the back of the TV
<Squirm> Though for that, I have my trusty RPi
<Padroni> yeah but these two you can't compare 
<Padroni> yours is a single-board pc
<Padroni> mine is just a pc on a very small formfactor
<Padroni> I just killed 13 domains used for spam and advanced-fee fraud
 * Jacques_Stry salutes Padroni on a job well done
<Padroni> still alot of work ahead on this one but thanx
<Squirm> what is it that you do Padroni?
<Padroni> I work in the hosting industry.
<Padroni> I am a hacker/pentester/security researcher
<Padroni> also, I drink a lot of beer
<Padroni> and you , Squirm?
<Padroni> Squirm: ???
<Jacques_Stry> Your networking skills must be pretty good then, mine's not what I want it to be
<Padroni> to be honest
<Padroni> I have a knack for running down a scam / phish / fraud
<Padroni> I am quite good at finding those
<Jacques_Stry> I just can't believe people fall for them
<Jacques_Stry> Not hard usually to identify them but people for the most obvious stuff
<Padroni> people are desperate
<Padroni> they believe because they want to believe
<Jacques_Stry> But I guess lack of knowledge is the problem, for example they don't know how easy it is to spoof an email address to impersonate a company.
<Jacques_Stry> I think phishing is the thing people fall for the most.
<Padroni> indeed
<Padroni> but the stuff I come across are sometimes quite complex
<Padroni> a lot of times files are encrypted and I need to decrypt to get to the details.
<Jacques_Stry> Nice :) me likes puzzles
<Jacques_Stry> **** telkom
<Jacques_Stry> Want to get another dsl line installed at work
<Jacques_Stry> so I call them
<Jacques_Stry> and they tell me to email said person
<Jacques_Stry> so I do
<Jacques_Stry> That person FW to another and CC's me
<Jacques_Stry> that person does the same
<Jacques_Stry> and that person too
<Jacques_Stry> wth
<Jacques_Stry> does no one feel like working or what?
<Jacques_Stry> Welcome CuttingEdge
<CuttingEdge> greetings
<Padroni> Telkom.
<Padroni> Eskom.
<Padroni> I'm growing weary of everything ending in ~kom
<Jacques_Stry> Thank you for electing Telkom as your Communication service provider
<Jacques_Stry> Like I has a choice!
<Padroni> jeez
<Padroni> sick f*ckers
<Padroni> did they actually say that?
<Jacques_Stry> Yep
<Padroni> adding insult to injury, I see
<inetpro> ai!
<Padroni> wat nou weer?
<Jacques_Stry> ???
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello mr CuttingEdge so nice of you to grace us with your silent presence again :P
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: hello to you too :P
<inetpro> Padroni: the telkom story
<Padroni> ah ok
<Padroni> hi CuttingEdge
<inetpro> oh hi CuttingEdge, welcome to #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I guess he's on the edge
<CuttingEdge> inetpro: lol
<CuttingEdge> perhaps
<CuttingEdge> hasn't been a good week so far
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<CuttingEdge> other than the ex going thermal nuclear on me, not much
<inetpro> ai!
<CuttingEdge> to those of you that are single: don't ever get married
<CuttingEdge> anyway .. moving along swiftly ..
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<CuttingEdge> ditched the stock windoze install on my office laptop .. now on 14.10 .. runs epic
<inetpro> CuttingEdge: take the hammering and be nice to her
<ThatGraemeGuy> now ditch that and run debian sid :D
<CuttingEdge> boots up 7-10 seconds faster
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: i've got jessie on some of my dev 'stuff'
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's not very CuttingEdge 
<CuttingEdge> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> muhahahaha, perfect joke
<Jacques_Stry> Pun intended
<Squirm> Padroni: IT Technician/DevOPS
<Squirm> sorry, busy day :P
<Padroni> so you are into software development?
<Squirm> Padroni: nope
<Squirm> On the SysAdmin side
<Padroni> AH
<Squirm> anyone else here having issues with IS?
<ThatGraemeGuy> wouldn't know, IS is our backup provider
<Squirm> It's our main SIP connection, but a third failover for data
<Squirm> So we failed over to our primary fibre, just wondering if anyone else is having issues
<inetpro> Kilos: why would you want to put "doesnt ring a bell" at line 32?
<inetpro> and at line 37
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening. God bless
<Padroni> bye mazal
<Kilos> lolol
<Padroni> ?
 * Kilos sept and busy reading scrollback
<Kilos> hi cutting edge, welcome to the madhouse
<Kilos> slept lekker and happy to see peeps chatting away
<Kilos> inetpro  because i cant remember doing that 2 or 3 months ago
<Kilos> is the ubuntuza where the prob lies
<inetpro> so why do you leave it out now, why not even try to do it again?
<inetpro> let alone understand what it's doing
<Kilos> slowly im waking up here
<Kilos> remember i told you i dont need to install nikola again , its already done
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<Kilos> ai! and you as usual came with funny things instead of telling me to find that .rfs and install again
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> tell me please. is that .rfs part of its config
<Kilos> not just a readyme files for dodo's
<inetpro> 10/02 23:56:51 <inetpro> read, understand, apply your mind and follow instructions carefully 
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> its the applying of my mind that causes problems man
<Kilos> i need to apply your mind to have success
 * Kilos looks around for support
<inetpro> tech support all got fired
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> oh my, its so lekker to wake up and start off with laughter
<Kilos> goosie ty for being you
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> loadshedding
<Padroni> I am out for now
<Padroni> laters ppl
<Kilos> ok later
<ThatGraemeGuy> no load shedding for me today yay
<Kilos> im scared to even think about it\
<ThatGraemeGuy> you get power from eskom direct or municipality?
<Kilos> from pta municipality
<Kilos> so sometimes it goes off just for the fun of it
<Kilos> been fighting them since before loadshedding was dreamed up
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't they have a schedule
<Kilos> yes 
<Kilos> but tech support left 
<Kilos> so now i just  hope
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't really understand
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have the schedule whats the problem
<Kilos> i dont have it , its in history somewhwere
<ThatGraemeGuy> no printer?
<Kilos> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> we got ours in a big A3 poster
<Kilos> clever
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice to live in the land of the DA I guess
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: ESKOM Summer Load Shedding Schedules for the City of Tshwane http://www.tshwane.gov.za/Services/Electricity/LoadShedding/LoadShedding.htm
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> wb Wraz  
<Wraz> Ta 0/
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, I think I wanted to tell you last night already
<inetpro> a WUI is not a GUI
<Kilos> whats a wui
<Kilos> window user interface?
<Wraz> The oldays When X server didnt come with a WM :P
<Wraz> To compile your own :P
<inetpro> Maaz: WUI
<Maaz> Web User Interface
<Wraz> I usually used a mixture of elightenment, gnome and KDE, i just used bits of each.
<Kilos> ah you just taught the bot ty
<Kilos> i need a greeter bot on ubuntu-africa
 * inetpro thought Kilos was the greeter bot
<Kilos> other peeps join when im asleep and because of no greeting leave again sigh
<Kilos> i had to sleep
<Kilos> it seems forgetfulness is a family trait
<Kilos> sis bought 2 telkom sim cards at checkers for her bb and tablet but fogot light account so she could rica then
<Kilos> them
<Kilos> had no internet from this vodacom tower for over 2 months
<Kilos> but they have phoned her twice from capetown and said they are working on it, please be patient
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> inetpro  is this an assumption
<Kilos> ln -s /path/to/venv/bin/nikola /path/to/ubuntuza-site/nikola
<Kilos> ln -s /path/to/venv/bin/nikola /path/to/ubuntu-za-site/nikola
<Kilos> or is the first one right?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> well i dont want to bother you later again because it doesnt work
<inetpro> Kilos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe this will help as well?
<inetpro> http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unix1.html
<inetpro> oh and obviously 
<inetpro> man ln
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> none of that explains my question that i can understand
<Kilos> unless the eventual ubuntu-za is another dir in the ubuntuza one
<inetpro> this is serious basics man
<Kilos> i agree its very serious
<inetpro> who can has the patience to explain such basics?
<Kilos> no need to explain just say if the ubuntuza is right or not
<inetpro> none of teh above is correct
<inetpro> the*
<Kilos> its in the rst file so must be right right?
<Kilos> its not something i mistyped in?
<inetpro> the instruction assumes you know the basic knowledge of working with files and folders on any computer
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i can drag/drop files very well
<Kilos> and sometimes use cp or rsync but as you know most of the basics is beyond my ken
<Kilos> as are man pages
<Kilos> only thing ive found in man that was correct was -c for wget
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> nikola build gives
<Kilos> ‘/path/to/ubuntuza-site/nikola’: No such file or directory
<Kilos> so it must be ubuntu-za
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: man man
<inetpro> can you do that for one moment please
<Kilos> ya sec
<inetpro> you see at the top it says NAME?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> what follows that is a quick reference of the relevant command
<inetpro> or manual entry
<inetpro> then comes SYNOPSIS
<Kilos> yes thats the hard part
<inetpro> now forget for a moment the actual gibberish 
<Kilos> oh yay
<inetpro> then comes DESCRIPTION
<inetpro> you want to read the DESCRIPTION!!!!
<inetpro> usually
<inetpro> at least some of it
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> then there are EXAMPLES
<inetpro> and OVERVIEW
<inetpro> and DEFAULTS
<inetpro> EXIT STATUS
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ENVIRONMENT
<inetpro> FILES
<inetpro> SEE ALSO
<inetpro> HISTORY
<inetpro> in short.... a massive load of information
<inetpro> please try to read some of it at least!!!
<Kilos> too much
<Kilos> ok i will
<inetpro> then go to man ln
<inetpro> Kilos: oh another thing
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> when you are inside a man page, have you ever looked at the line at the bottom?
<inetpro> Manual page man(1) line 1 (press h for help or q to quit)
<Kilos> ya i like the q option
<inetpro> more specifically "press h for help"
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> no, I'm serious!?
<Kilos> yes i know
<inetpro> the help is very valuable
<Kilos> it is mostly too technical for me to understand sir
<inetpro> you see, there's your first problem
<inetpro> you're putting up a big wall in front of you
<inetpro> assuming it is too technical
<inetpro> it really isn't
<Kilos> sjoe
 * Kilos reads more on man
<inetpro> are on teh help page now?
<Kilos> no looking at man ln
<inetpro> press h
<Kilos> the ^ is ctrl key right?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> you can not possibly remember everything you read in a man page
<inetpro> it is thus very important to know how you can move around efficiently in  the man pages
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oo yay q took me back to man ln
<Kilos> ln makes links between files
<Kilos> a relative link is interpreted in relation to  its
<Kilos>        parent directory.
<Kilos> so i need to run nikola build in its parent dir
<Kilos> or the ubuntu-za one
<Kilos> that sounds more like it
<Kilos> ai! still get errors
 * inetpro goes to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za-dev/ubuntu-za/website/view/head:/README.rst
<inetpro> again
<inetpro> Kilos: did you do line 29?
<inetpro> Kilos?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> sorry had to go lock up sheep
<Kilos> yes i did virtualenv --system-site-packages venv in ~/Projects
<Kilos> oh 29
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> but dont forget nikola was installed some months back
<Kilos> ./venv/bin/pip install --upgrade nikola i have done as well now
<Kilos> maybe a purge nikola and start over would help
<Kilos> something in the first install must be wrong
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> its in creating the link that the prob is because there is no ubuntuza-site in Projects
<Kilos> only ubuntu-za and venv folders
<Kilos> and ubuntu-za is underlined?
<Kilos> now i need to know if you look in your projects folder if you see ubuntuza-site there please inetpro  
<Kilos> somewhere i went wrong in bzr then i think
<Kilos> oh oh oh
<Kilos> please someone kick pe
<Kilos> me too
 * Kilos and the pathto prob
<Kilos> die ligte is aan maar daar is niemand tuis
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: tell me what you are doing wrong
<Kilos> the paths
<Kilos>  ln -s /home/Projects/venv/bin/nikola /home/Projects/ubuntu-za/nikola
<Kilos> still not right
<Kilos> ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/home/Projects/ubuntu-za/nikola’: No such file or directory
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs\
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs
<Maaz> Read the Freaking Source/Spec/Screen
<Kilos> sjoe ive read my head to break point
<inetpro> does it not tell you exactly what is wrong?
<Kilos> thought i had it
<Kilos> yes it cant find ubuntu-za
<Kilos> but i can see the folder
<inetpro> No such file or directory
<inetpro> no you can not
<inetpro> pwd
<Kilos> in Projects i can see ubuntu-za and venc and a nikola thing
<Kilos> venv
<inetpro> pwd
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai! sorry sir
<Kilos> forgot me
<Kilos>   /home/miles/Projects
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> ty for the patience
<Kilos> i been called to eat but im sorry for the hassle i cause you
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> you're welcome
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<superfly> evening
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<inetpro> welcome back captine
<inetpro> Kilos: and?
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> wat whew jy so?
<Kilos> i still get some errors but just done all the nikola render_stuff
<Kilos> some of them just say done others print lots with some error stuff grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: what was you ln line in the end?
<Kilos> let me try find that
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> i think it just went to prompt
<Kilos> not sure if it said done
<Kilos> thats many miles of konsole lines back
<Kilos> you have to work this in 2 konsoles right
<Kilos> i have one running nikola serve
<inetpro> history
<Kilos> eish now where does one find that
<Kilos> i looked by all file edit view etc
<inetpro> type 'history' and PRESS ENTER
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> in fact, before type history do the following
<inetpro> export HISTTIMEFORMAT='%b/%d %T '
<inetpro> now type history and ENTER again
<inetpro> wb clr
<Kilos> hi clr  
<clr> hey
<clr> I must say I am impressed with my adsl procurement experience
<Kilos> so inetpro  where is it exported to?
<clr> I ordered a router from Webantics Monday night, it was delivered the next day at 1pm
<Kilos> i can slexy what i see
<clr> I ordered an adsl combo deal from Axxess, and when I got home today, I was connected
<Kilos> wow
<clr> Only thing now is for Telkom to supply electricity do this DSLAM box, and I can be on 40mbps
<inetpro> Kilos: where is it exported to?
<inetpro> what?
<inetpro> oh HISTTIMEFORMAT?
<Kilos> '%b/%d %T '
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> that is just an environment variable
<Kilos> you putting too much too fast
<inetpro> exportedt to global environment
<Kilos> eish clr  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Common language runtime?
<Kilos> eish where is that global environment
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<Kilos> im being terrorised here
<stickyboy> I'm filing issues in the Nairobi GNU/Linux Users Group blog GitHub repository.
<stickyboy> https://github.com/nairobilug/nairobilug.or.ke/issues
<captine> so...  i hate redoing machines... mac 2.4ghz dual core with 4 gig ddr2 ram and 500gig 7200rpm drive and intel GMA x3100 graphics sharing 144mb...  best ubuntu flavour for looking good and performance.  Gnome and Unity are my favourite,  and thinking of trying gnome... but dont want to have to re-do etc..  Kilos, you think this is good for kubuntu?  or should i go straight to lubuntu or xubuntu
<captine> clr: nice that things getting there
<Kilos> ya should run kde fine but not as fast as the x gui
<Kilos> my pc is 3g with 4g ddr3 and not bad
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see the history
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> yes in the cli but not that other thing
<inetpro> did you see the difference between before and after the HISTTIMEFORMAT?
<Kilos> yes date and time added
<inetpro> mooi
<inetpro> other thing?
<inetpro> bye clr
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2VmJqGoHJ
<inetpro> mooi
<inetpro> nou kan ek sien wat hy heeldag gedoen het :-)
<Kilos> lol and thats one konsole
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> had 5 going at one time
<inetpro> did the pip install happen without errors?
<Kilos> ya\
<Kilos> pip worked fine
<inetpro> ok, that is important
<Kilos> i have one console running nikola serve now but can ctrl+c that for you too
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ah, you're learning how to host the Ubuntu ZA site locally?
<stickyboy> w00t
<stickyboy> I hope you guys are using pyenv-virtualenv instead of raw pip.
<Kilos> yeah but somehwere i did something wrong
<Kilos> we follow the fly stickyboy  he is a python pro
<Kilos> and we are using venv ya
<stickyboy> Kilos: w00t
<stickyboy> Kilos: But pyenv or plain virtualenv?
<stickyboy> pyenv slays alllllllllll.
<Kilos> superfly  tell him please
<inetpro> Kilos: what happens when you do the following
<inetpro> ?
<inetpro> nikola version
<inetpro> vs
<inetpro> ./nikola version
<Kilos> 7.3
<superfly> stickyboy: virtualenv. pyenv is a different use-case
<Kilos> i saw that somewhere
<Kilos> ai! ./nikola: No such file or directory
<Kilos> its in virtual somewhere
<Kilos> Nikola v7.3.0
<Kilos> wb clr  
<inetpro> you see superfly, this softlink of yours is causing more hassles
<stickyboy> superfly: pyenv virtualenv nikola
<stickyboy> superfly: pyenv activate nikola
<stickyboy> boom
<stickyboy> pyenv > *
 * inetpro prefers to do
<inetpro> . venv/bin/activate
<stickyboy> superfly: All the python hipsters switched to pyenv like forever ago. ;)
<inetpro> in stead of creating the soft link
<stickyboy> inetpro: Wow, do you live in 1999? :P
<superfly> stickyboy: I'm not a hipster, and I prefer it that way
<inetpro> oh, I see stickyboy
<stickyboy> https://github.com/alanorth/nairobilug.or.ke/blob/9e8ec6fb9240b03dea74dada1a6d3a0af752057b/README.md
<inetpro> stickyboy: why 1999?
<stickyboy> Check out our blog's install instructions.
<stickyboy> inetpro: virtualenv is oldschool. Also, it's next to useless without virtualenv-wrapper, which is a pain in the ass.
<Kilos> inetpro  venv/bin/activate: Permission denied
<stickyboy> Kilos: ". venv/bin/activate"
<stickyboy> Kilos: the dot is important. :)
<superfly> stickyboy: you're using it wrong :-P
<stickyboy> You have to "source" it.
<stickyboy> superfly: I'm typing to you from a Mac. ;)  Aka, I'm a hipster. NEWER IS BETTAR. ;)
<superfly> stickyboy: evidently
 * inetpro working on an old slow laptop
<Kilos> ok it went back to prompt so did something
<inetpro> trying to catch up with kilos by installing all the needed
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, the . just "sources" the activation script, which sets a bunch of environment variables..
 * superfly is typing on a Debian box. He prefers to stay in the "dark" ages, when everything was solid
<Kilos> ok
<stickyboy> superfly: To be fair, I'm on a Mac, but I intalled all the GNU userland. I can't stand BSD coreutils.
<inetpro> getting many errors on a relative clean environment
<superfly> "newer is better!" of course, with all the bugs :-P
<superfly> inetpro: then you're doing it wrong :-P
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> :)
<inetpro> superfly: /me is always a newbie
<inetpro> always willing to learn the new ways
 * Kilos head tired of learning new stuff to forget
<Kilos> the path issue is an old one
 * inetpro remembers having to fix these issues last time... thought the fly had it covered in the doc
<Kilos> i also saw somewhere that nikola is using python 2.7
<inetpro> specifically having to install libzzip-dev
<inetpro> I think
<Kilos> i just want to make one site, or maybe 2 then done with this hard work
<inetpro> or something about libz
<Kilos> installing libzzip-0-13{a} libzzip-dev
<Kilos> didnt you keep notes inetpro  ?
<Kilos> look in history
 * Kilos hides
<stickyboy> Where is the source? Can I build it too?
<inetpro> stickyboy: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> that's the code
<inetpro> https://ubuntu-za.org/bazaar-tutorial.html
<inetpro> that is the tutorial
<stickyboy> inetpro: Sweet.
<Kilos> inetpro  must i stop nikola serv and start again?
<inetpro> Kilos: not really
<inetpro> sorry... just inbetween multiple issues here as well
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> stickyboy: the Nikola stuff is in the README.rst file
<stickyboy> Oooh, I didn't even know I had bzr installed. :P
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> Never used it.
<stickyboy> I git like a bawss, though.
<inetpro> stickyboy: don't tell superfly
<inetpro> clr bye, again
<Kilos> the new link isnt too stable it seems
<Kilos> or maybe he is still load shedding
<inetpro> yay!
<inetpro> Successfully installed nikola lxml python-dateutil mako setuptools doit Pygments Pillow six MarkupSafe pyinotify
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> [2015-02-11T19:30:04Z] WARNING: Nikola: In order to USE_BUNDLES, you must install the "webassets" Python package.
<inetpro> [2015-02-11T19:30:04Z] WARNING: bundles: Setting USE_BUNDLES to False.
<superfly> inetpro: don't worry about that
<stickyboy> Got it working in 5 commands total (including bzr branch!): https://imgur.com/rZukrBu
<stickyboy> w00t?
<Kilos> well done stickyboy  i been trying for 2 days
<inetpro> stickyboy: yep, on my previous laptop it was about as quick as that
<inetpro> Kilos: 2 days?
<stickyboy> inetpro: Mac OS X FTW!
<Kilos> ya yesterday and today
<stickyboy> inetpro: (joking about Mac OS X FTW btw)
<Kilos> path issues was something i missed
<inetpro> uh, what about all the other days?
 * inetpro ignores stickyboy
<Kilos> oh them 2 ya
<Kilos> haha
 * stickyboy continues writing blog post about extra-judicial killings by police in Kenya.
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> aw look my numbers
<stickyboy> inetpro: Yah, a video surfaced on YouTube of some police shooting criminals in the head, in the street, in broad daylight.
<stickyboy> Ironically, on the street, outside where we meet for our LUG meetups.
<captine> lol.  stickyboy I am beating my head trying to get a usb to boot on my old intel mac... to install ubuntu as osx not supported on my 32bit macbook...  I plan to only buy lenovo going forward......
<Kilos> captine  does it want to boot from dvd rather
<Kilos> iaqns lappy is like that but it aint a mac
<Kilos> refuses to boot from usb
<captine> i think it would work from dvd best.  issue is, there is a cd stuck in it... so cannot work... lol
<captine> let me get the screwdriver
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> there is a small hole in the cover
<Kilos> near the open button
<Kilos> just above it actually
<Kilos> get a paper clip the put on banknotes , staightent it and push in the hole till it opens
<Kilos> straighten
<captine> negative.  no hole on macbook.
<Kilos> you will break it with a screwdriver
<Kilos> it locks inside
<stickyboy> captine: How "stuck" is the CD?
<stickyboy> If you boot while clicking the mouse (pressing trackpad) it will try to eject.
<captine> well.  it is in. and wont come out.  and os doesnt see it
<Kilos> no eject option anywhere
<stickyboy> This is the first Mac I've owned in 10 years, but I booted Fedora live CD on it by booting up holding Option I think
<captine> yip.  newer macs work well.  using option doesnt pick up the usb on this one... so need to get the cd drive working
<Kilos> macs are stubborn things looks like
 * Kilos must get to look at one one day
<Kilos> strange they dont put the tiny hole there
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi 
<Kilos> captine  then you will most likely find the drive is encrypted too
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> clr  wb
<Kilos> you got different ip now
<magespawn> whats wrong with the drive Kilos 
<Kilos> they cant get the dvd to open magespawn  
<Kilos> but he wants to put ubuntu on it
<magespawn> is there a disk in the drive?
<Kilos> ya cd
<Kilos> and mac dont see usb boot stick
<Kilos> now he is using a hammer and chisel sounds like
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> there is away to get the disk out, i forget how, but it is a specific set of key strokes
<Kilos> who told you or where did you find it out
<Kilos> try remember
<magespawn> i saw somebody do it once
<captine> magespawn: yip.  disk in.  trying some things from apple.com.
<magespawn> also on the old machines they do have that hole 
<captine> cannot put a disk in, so assume there is one stuck
<captine> dont see any holes
<Kilos> its tiny
<Kilos> hard to see without glasses 
<magespawn> just big enough to get a thin paper clip in
<Kilos> so much easier discussing hardware
<magespawn> it is always easier to discuss what you know
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the pro has been terrorising me with rtfs stuff
<Kilos> and man stuff
<Kilos> and man man
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> captine: maybe this will help https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3996208?tstart=0
<captine> yip.  been trying that
<magespawn> i do not have a lot of experience with mac, but i know with laptops and pc the timing has to be spot on sometimes or it does not work
<captine> werid.  the mechanism was stuck.  managed to shove cardboard in and fiddle.  now distk is going in
<Kilos> wow
<captine> so there wasnt a disk in... it just wouldnt allow a disk to go in
<magespawn> when did you last use the drive?
<Kilos> is it a standar kind of sata dvd?
<Kilos> standard
<Kilos> if it is them dvds are quite cheap
<Kilos> about R170
<captine> it is on laptop and is one without a tray eg. like a car.  you push the cd in.
<Kilos> ai!
<captine> the pain is it is a core 2 duo so is 64bit chip, but apple decided to restrict it to 32bit only though their efi/bios system
<captine> hence cannot upgrade to a supported apple OS, and going to go with lnux
<magespawn> anyway of getting past the bios? maybe a flash of the chip?
<Kilos> cant you even do a bios update
<inetpro> ok guys, sorry for taking so long
<inetpro> Kilos: http://slexy.org/view/s2ZFmItKHd
<inetpro> that ^^ is my short and quick version
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> (venv)miles@P64:~/Projects/ubuntu-za$ ./nikola build
<Kilos> [2015-02-11T20:24:16Z] ERROR: Nikola: This command needs to run inside an existing Nikola site.
<inetpro> Explanations will have to follow another day
<Kilos> i cant get that to work anywhere
<inetpro> start a new terminal and do my version
<Kilos> trying now
<inetpro> clear or rename the existing Projects folder
<inetpro> vi ~/.bashrc
<inetpro> the instructions for the ~/.bashrc are on that page from alanorth
<Kilos> eek
<inetpro> eek!?
<Kilos> that is a frighteneing thing
<inetpro> err... from stickyboy
<inetpro> no man
<inetpro> you putting a wall again?
<captine> magespawn: no idea.  
<captine> jut going to use 32bit
<inetpro> oh and superfly, I messed up
 * inetpro missed the # in Kilos' instructions
<Kilos> oh i just copy/paste those commands into vi
<magespawn> inetpro: stupid question; why are we doing this?
<inetpro> magespawn: to get the ubuntu-za site working locally
<inetpro> magespawn: so that you can test and see the result before you start modifying again
<magespawn> ahh right
<inetpro> and then
<magespawn> i have a webserver running locally anyway
<inetpro> mr Kilos would like to clone the site for his Africa project
<superfly> Kilos: have you tried moving into your "trunk" directory?>
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> even there the build command doesnt work
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> that vi thing sucks
<Kilos> copy/paste leaves stuff out
<Kilos> ant touch scroll on mouse and all disappears
<jibu> Kilos: What?
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> s/ant/and
<magespawn> if you are using vi there is no need for a mouse
<Kilos> type git and only see a t
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: forget vi
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> lol
<inetpro> you should know by now
<Kilos> cli?
<captine> i cannot get used to vi or vim... nano is my tool :)
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> those other things suck
 * stickyboy rolls up his sleeve and shows his vim tattoo.
<captine> stickyboy: lol
<magespawn900> i must admit i do like vim
<magespawn900> going to give emacs a go at some point
<inetpro> Kilos-: vi is just another editor
<Kilos-> yaya
<inetpro> hmm... he also got disconnected?
<Kilos-> im back
<Kilos-> dunno what disconnected me
<inetpro> something went wriong with Telkom mobile there
<Kilos-> ya
 * inetpro also got kicked off the network
<Kilos-> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "pyenv-virtualenv
<Kilos-> and pip gives similar
<inetpro> Kilos-: so please just use your editor of choice and add those lines at the end of the file
<inetpro> pip gives similar what?
<Kilos-> so its sudo nano ~/.bashrc
<inetpro> net soos jy wil
<Kilos-> pip says
<Kilos-> Could not find any downloads that satisfy the requirement pyenv-virtualenv
<inetpro> Kilos-, Kilos-, Kilos-
<Kilos-> but it install pyenv
<Kilos-> yes yes
<inetpro> did you do the .basrc thingymajig?
<magespawn900> one more yes
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> sorry
<inetpro> bashrc as well
<inetpro> and the sourcing?
<magespawn900> oui we are already onto thingymajigs
<Kilos-> i started at the top on the link
<Kilos-> rofl
<inetpro> you did it wrong then
<Kilos-> https://github.com/alanorth/nairobilug.or.ke/blob/9e8ec6fb9240b03dea74dada1a6d3a0af752057b/README.md
<Kilos-> i went there
<Kilos-> i always do it wrong
<stickyboy> Man, I've been downloading the Bitcoin blockchain foreveerrrrrrr.
<inetpro> it says: 
<inetpro> Add the following snippet to your shell's init script, ie ~/.bashrc
<Kilos-> when the africa site is working im only going to irc and pidgin for a while
<inetpro> snippet starting with 
<inetpro> # Enable pyenv
<inetpro> and ending with
<inetpro> fi
<Kilos-> ya i see that
<Kilos->  lemme nano it
<inetpro> did you do the git cloning stuffs?
<Kilos-> there is nothing in that page at all
<Kilos-> so where is the end
<inetpro> aijajai!
<Kilos-> i told you they didnt work
<inetpro> so you messed up your good old ~/.bashrc?
<Kilos-> ai! maybe with that vi thing
<inetpro> man where's that grease bucket?
<Kilos-> but there i saw only at the bottom something about new file
<Kilos-> its you
<inetpro> now please go and hunt for a backup copy of that file
<stickyboy> cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<stickyboy> :D
 * inetpro doesn't drive the keyboard of his machine
<Kilos-> instead of saying look at the path you give link after link and man and man man
<inetpro> stickyboy: thanks you
 * inetpro was still thinking about that
<inetpro> Kilos-: ^^
<Kilos-> cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/ done
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> now go nano the thing again
<Kilos-> ok
<inetpro> what a terrible word for a editor?
<Kilos-> yay lotsa stuff now
<inetpro> gaan by die einde oom
 * Kilos- loves nano
<inetpro> maak 'n nuwe lyn aan die einde
<inetpro> en plak die goed van nairobi daar
<Kilos-> done
<stickyboy> wee ongea kiengireza, sielewi Afrikaans!
<Kilos-> lol
<inetpro> nou gaan voort met my lyn 13
<inetpro> Kilos-: asb let op oom... daar is 'n punt spasie punt
<Kilos-> .bashrc command not found
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ok ok
<inetpro> my fout
<Kilos-> ok that worked
<inetpro> . ~/bashrc
<Kilos-> didnt see the first .
<stickyboy> inetpro: Maybe we should start using "source" instead of "."; lots of people seem to get confused. :D
<stickyboy> (or think it's a typo)
<Kilos-> bash: /home/miles/bashrc: No such file or directory
<inetpro> oops again
<inetpro> . ~/.bashrc
<inetpro> stickyboy: yes and no
<inetpro> we've been here before
<Kilos-> that double point thing worked so whats with this other stuff here now
<inetpro> he should know now
<captine> night
<Kilos-> night captine  
<inetpro> captine: goeie nag
<Kilos-> inetpro  ping
<inetpro> Kilos-: pong
<Kilos-> can i carry on with you paste
<inetpro> what is done is done man
<Kilos-> after the first double point thing
<inetpro> line 14
<stickyboy> inetpro: "he should know now" LOL. :)
<stickyboy> Glad everyone is patient. :P
<stickyboy> Props to Kilos to trying over and over.
<Kilos-> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos-> No command 'pyenv' found, did you mean:
<Kilos->  Command 'p7env' from package 'libnss3-tools' (main)
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos-: nee oom!!!
<inetpro> you did it wrong again
<Kilos-> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos-: did you do teh git cloning?
<inetpro> the*
<Kilos-> no i told you it didnt work
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> I didn't see that
<inetpro> git clone https://github.com/yyuu/pyenv.git ~/.pyenv
<inetpro> what you get from that?
<Kilos-> oh wait
<Kilos-> i did the first one with pip
<inetpro> stop'
 * Kilos- stops
<inetpro> we're not talking about pip yet here oom kilos
<inetpro> pip comes laters
<Kilos-> ok
<inetpro> git clone https://github.com/yyuu/pyenv.git ~/.pyenv
<stickyboy> What does "oom" mean? Is that Afrikaans?
<inetpro> stickyboy: like uncle
<Kilos-> now its working
<inetpro> Kilos-: git clone https://github.com/yyuu/pyenv-virtualenv.git ~/.pyenv/plugins/pyenv-virtualenv
<Kilos-> done
<inetpro> sorry stickyboy, didn't realise you speak no Afrikaans
<Kilos-> stickyboy  im their father
<inetpro> pyenv virtualenv Nikola
<Kilos-> and grandfather to most
<Kilos-> No command 'pyenv' found, did you mean:
<Kilos->  Command 'p7env' from package 'libnss3-tools' (main)
<stickyboy> Ah, it's like a term of respect.
<stickyboy> Kilos-: After the clone, re-launch your shell.
<Kilos-> ya thats why they dont kick/ban me
<inetpro> or do the source thing again
<stickyboy> Kilos-: pyenv has to "activate"
<inetpro> stickyboy: true
<Kilos-> ok
<inetpro> Kilos-: source ~/.bashrc
<Kilos-> ok
<inetpro> pyenv virtualenv Nikola
<inetpro> stickyboy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_South_African_slang_words
<Kilos-> Successfully installed pip-6.0.8
<stickyboy> Kilos-: You da man!
<inetpro> YAY!!! ]o/
<Kilos-> lol
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> \o/
<stickyboy> Way ta go, bru!
<stickyboy> (see? I know slang)
<inetpro> next line oom!
<Kilos-> ty
<Kilos-> go
<Kilos-> oh
 * stickyboy dated a South African girl for a few years.
<Kilos-> ill go find it
<stickyboy> pyenv activate Nikola
<Kilos-> Nikola version 6.2.1
<inetpro> go on
<inetpro> did you do line 17 yet?
<inetpro> stickyboy: I guess the pyenv called Nikola could be very confusing here
<inetpro> Kilos-: did you do line 17 yet?
<Kilos-> on 18 now
<inetpro> what are you getting for nikola version now?
<Kilos-> Running setup.py install for lxml
<Kilos-> ?
<inetpro> line 18 is bzr man
<Kilos-> prompt changed
<Kilos-> (Nikola)miles@P64:~$
<inetpro> pragtig!
<stickyboy> Kilos-: (Nikola) ???
<stickyboy> Nice.
<stickyboy> inetpro: Yah, the relationship between the virtualenv's name and the nikola package is ... tricky.
<inetpro> nikola version
<inetpro> Kilos-: nikola version
<Kilos-> patience
<stickyboy> inetpro: perhaps a better name for the virtual environment would be "ubuntu-za-site" or something.
<Kilos-> Nikola version 6.2.1
<inetpro> stickyboy: yep, but not a problem really
<Kilos-> didnt go get 7.3
<inetpro> hmm... serious?
<inetpro> Kilos-: hang on
<Kilos-> ok
<inetpro> are you running nikola on a different terminal
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos-> nope
<inetpro> uh!?
<inetpro> serious!?
<Kilos-> ya was going down your list all from one terminal
<inetpro> no no no
<Kilos-> ai!
<stickyboy> Hitting the sack, d00ds and d00dettes.
<Kilos-> cheers stickyboy  ty
<inetpro> Kilos-: after having done 'pip install --upgrade nikola' what does it report now for the version on the same session
<inetpro> stickyboy: appreciate your help
<Kilos-> Nikola version 6.2.1
<inetpro> kan nie wees nie oom
<Kilos-> also same from another terminal
<inetpro> dan weer iets verkeerd
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> but how and why
<inetpro> jy seker jy vertel ons alles wat jy sien?
<Kilos-> lol ya man
<inetpro> :-(
<Kilos-> lets do the nikola update command again
<inetpro> hmm.... 
<Kilos-> and lets verify where i must be
<Kilos-> in ubuntu-za
<Kilos-> pip install --upgrade nikola
<Kilos-> running
<Kilos-> hi Neo31  
<inetpro> Kilos-: updated version: http://slexy.org/view/s21YN3JoeC
<Kilos-> Nikola version 6.2.1
 * inetpro will have to go crash
<Kilos-> go sleep sir. ty very much
<inetpro> good night
<Neo31> hi
<Kilos-> w00000t
<Kilos-> at last
<Kilos-> now im scared to shutdown
<magespawn900> at last?
<Kilos-> ya i see ubuntu-za here
<Kilos-> many days of battling
<magespawn900> cools beans Kilos, at some point we must take into the world of LAMP
<Kilos-> that whole bzr nikola thing drove me mad
<magespawn900> going back to laptop
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-12
<Kilos-> hmm...
 * Kilos- waves
<Kilos-> hi captine  did you win?
<Kilos-> hi mazal  
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos-> hi Tonberry  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos- on freenode told me "tell inetpro that worked like a bomb" 7 hours, 6 minutes and 24 seconds ago
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos- on freenode told me "tell inetpro I had to first delete my ubuntu-za folder in Projects" 7 hours, 4 minutes and 15 seconds ago
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos-> hi inetpro  
 * Kilos- smiling
<Kilos-> ty for all the help and patience
<inetpro> Kilos-: you're welcome
<inetpro> Kilos-: btw, do you like your tail?
<mazal> Hi everyone
<inetpro> hi mazal
<Kilos-> hehehe
<mazal> Does anybody know , if I create sub folders in my Thunderbird (gmail) and move messages from inbox into it , if it will mirror that action on the gmail server as well ?
<mazal> And what about second pc , will it be mirrored on that pc in thunderbird as well ?
<Kilos> sjoe such heavy questions so early in the morning
<Kilos> mazal  try it
<Kilos> just dont be like me, when i get that advice i break something
<inetpro> mazal: with POP3? No, I don't think so
<inetpro> but with IMAP? maybe
 * inetpro hasn't tried it
<mazal> Gonna try and see what happens. Is setup imap cos I have my mail on 2 pc's
<mazal> Just can't see what happens on the 2nd one now , that one is at home , but can see what happens on server side at least
<mazal> K , server side mirrors , so in theory the home "should" mirror also when started up
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> now you know more than most about thunderbird
<mazal> Might be a few days with life , eskdom and thunderstorms before I will actually be able to start that one and see lol
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal misses his portable os :(
<mazal> None of these problems then
<Kilos> make one on a stick like me man
<Kilos> use remastersys iso to install to a stick
<mazal> I used have my os on an external hdd. Then everything went where I went. Used at work and at home. And then the gaming thing happened and couldn't do that anymore :(
<mazal> Worked like a bomb that , just started up a bit slower , but once everything was loaded the actual work speed was the same
 * mazal HAS to make a plan to get the gaming pc sperate on it's own
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Space is the onlu issue , I have the equipment
<mazal> But don't have spave for the 2nd pc
<Kilos> are you listening to me
<mazal> Nee oom is gonna say "Stop gaming"
<mazal> Not a good plan that :)
<Kilos> i have a fully working unity 12.04 on a stick
<Kilos> can plug in on any pc that accepts usb boot and i have everything there, tools and all
<mazal> I still have my external and can do that again. But with just the one pc it's a continues rebooting process between work and gaming
<Kilos> and sticks dont need space
<mazal> And then can't keep my email open when gaming etc.
<Kilos> oic your prob
<Padroni> Morning
<mazal> My work pc I like to have all my things open and like to quickly go check on web for info when needed. But then I have to reboot all the time
<Kilos> better than gaming lots why not learn stuff
<mazal> Is same as dual boot then , and I hate that
<mazal> Morning Padroni
<mazal> Bullfight !!! gotta run !!
<Kilos> hi  Padroni  
 * Padroni 's only had one cup of coffee... beware the grumpy
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Padroni> I have the pleasure of trying to sort out a misdirected section 205 subpoena today
<Kilos> Padroni  have some cyber coffee
<Padroni> else I have to fly to PTA for a court case tomorrow morning
 * Padroni is not impressed with the SAPS today
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Padroni> and what's worse
<Padroni> ( hi Jacques_Stry)
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Padroni> I told this investigating officer MORE THAN A WEEK BACK to fix the subpoena else I cannot testify in their case
<Padroni> now time has run out and this twat still hasn't done his job
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> </vent>
<Jacques_Stry> Any of you tried using a stereo bluetooth headset with ubuntu?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> I don't have a headset at all
<Jacques_Stry> Pulsaudio keeps crashing...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> install synaptic
<Kilos> open and type in pulse at the top
<Kilos> then right click reinstall all that shows as installed
<Jacques_Stry> will try
<Kilos> i only had pulse issues up till 11.10
<Jacques_Stry> Everything works fine with internal sound card - but as soon as I connect my bluetooth headset - pulse crash
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
 * Kilos assumes that if i take everything in in my ubuntu-za folder and copy it to ubuntu-africa folder it should show a mirror site
<Jacques_Stry> brb
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> hello ThatGraemeGuy
<inetpro> Kilos: that was like a premeditated offense 
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i was waiting for ai! you disappointed me
<Kilos> im going the whole bzr route to make ubuntu-africa, just will wait and see what happens if its in same Projects folder
<Kilos> Projects means more than 1 imo
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> now i dont know if it is in ubuntu-africa or ubuntu-za
 * Kilos needs to give permissions to someone with a brain
 * Padroni only uses his brain on birthdays and special occasions
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo highvoltage  hope we arent driving you mad with all the jabbering
<Padroni> I am busy at work but linger here inbetween tasks
<Padroni>  so use my name when addressing me so that I can see it stand out on my side 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> will do
<Padroni> Looks like I am flying to PTA to testify in a fraud case
 * Padroni remains not impressed
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> TinuvaMac  hi there
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<inetpro> Padroni: we call that pinging... eg. ping me if you need my inputs
<inetpro> wb TinuvaMac
<Kilos> inetpro  idea
<Kilos> we need to collect all these mac peeps to support others that need mac help
<Kilos> ive never seen a mac
<inetpro> Kilos: not here, please!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> macs are overrated 
<Kilos> man im thinking of the guys with macs that want ubuntu on them
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Kilos> did you think i want to learn mac??
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<inetpro> Kilos: Defective by Design
<Kilos> so what do you suggest then, advising them to buy proper pcs, or helping them get ubuntu going on their mac?
<Kilos> if all you had was a mac wouldny=t you want help?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wouldnt
<inetpro> no Kilos no!!!! I don't even want the stuff as a gift
<Kilos> lol
<TinuvaMac> rofl
<TinuvaMac> i love osx on my mac, not going to install ubuntu on here
<TinuvaMac> what I will do, is use osx for desktop, ubuntu/centos on my servers :)
<Kilos> maybe we must find someone that will donate one to the cause and ill work it out
<TinuvaMac> actually getting any linux to work on a mac is a mission
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> sorry for the abrupt departure last night
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> busy testing one of the wireless links in the middle of nowhere
<Kilos> ami i put a wireless adapter card thing in here and setting up sisters tablet to use my 3g was easy
<Kilos> she is very happy
<magespawn> cool beans Kilos 
<Kilos> voda had no data connection here for over 2 months nbow
<Kilos> she has even bought telkom sims for her bb and tablet
<magespawn> wow and i thought i was doing badly when one of my links goes down for two days
<Kilos> their survice stinks here
<Kilos> service
<magespawn> chat later got to finish off here
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> What a nice day :)
<mazal> Many blessings today
<Kilos> yay
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning Squirm
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
 * mazal fiddles
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<inetpro> mazal: what you fiddling with?
<inetpro> is it your birthday?
<mazal> uhm.....
<mazal> Other people's settings :)
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> I haven't broken anything in a while , I'm loosing my touch :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  keep youre thinking cap close by hey!
<Kilos> and keep an eye open for captine
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> lol that doesnt sound good
<mazal> Oh and no , it's not my birthday
<inetpro> Kilos: uh is used to express hesitation
<Kilos> thats right
<Kilos> you got two chances
<mazal> Shees I hope we have power tonight , have soooooo much to do
<Kilos> dogs chance and no chance
<mazal> Sjoe I really hope so
<Kilos> you just want to game mazal  
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> hey Kilos :)
<SDCDev> how are you?
<Kilos> very good ty and you?
<Kilos> or until the fly tells me i did things wrong
<Kilos> soos hoe verander ek die eerste bladsy
<Kilos> maybe its in what you guys call code
<inetpro> Kilos: http://getnikola.com/blog/new-nikola-tutorial.html
<Kilos> i think i have that
<Kilos> ill look anyway ty
<inetpro> but maybe you should looks at, Creating a Site (Not a Blog) with Nikola http://getnikola.com/creating-a-site-not-a-blog-with-nikola.html
<Kilos> the fly said he would do that for me
<Kilos> he at least knows what he is doing
<Kilos> namibia has made contact yay
<inetpro> also see: http://getnikola.com/documentation.html
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: RTFD
<Kilos> you saw where rtfd got us over the last 2 days
<inetpro> WB bmg505
<Kilos> wb bmg505  
<ThatGraemeGuy> re-fit the fridge doors?
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> rearrange the floor decorations
<Kilos> read the flippin docs
<Kilos> he kills me
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: keeps him busy :-)
<Kilos> no man too much is too much
<Kilos> he forgets ThatGraemeGuy  if i peg off he has to take over then he must read them
<inetpro> ok Kilos, if you don't want to read all the docs then at least go check the bzr logs 
<Kilos> i have
<inetpro> you can see the history of all changes
<Kilos> see  lots of commits but not the stuff that was commited
<inetpro> maybe catch a tip or two by looking at the files that changed
<Kilos> eish
<Padroni> "Spool file is locked (another process is handling this message)
<inetpro> go to the trunk folder and type: bzr qlog 
<Padroni> how do I kill that mail before it goes out?
<ThatGraemeGuy> by the time you have an answer it's probably too late
<ThatGraemeGuy> first step would've been stop your mail daemon
<ThatGraemeGuy> second step would be to google "remove message from $MAIL_DAEMON queue" :)
<Padroni> nah it's fine
<Kilos> ai! No command 'qlog' found, did you mean:
<Padroni> iwll let this one slide
<Padroni> took out 125 others out of their queue
<Padroni> and suspended the account
<inetpro> Kilos: where did you hide when we had that discussion?
<inetpro> aptitude install qbzr
<Padroni> non-compliance with Section 45 of the ECT Act of 2002 
<Kilos> good job Padroni  keep it up
<Kilos> inetpro  maybe i was sleeping or lying down or gardening or shepherding or cooking
<mazal> Oom kilos issie
<mazal> Baie werk
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jaja
<mazal> Washing do , food make , weekly imaging , weekly archiving , budget do , payments list do
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> No command 'qlog' found, did you mean:
<mazal> And then if there is time left , some gaming
<Kilos> inetpro  must qlog also be run from trunk?
<inetpro> Kilos: 12/02 12:44:37 <inetpro> go to the trunk folder and type: bzr qlog 
<Kilos> doesnt work
<inetpro> Maaz: it doesn't work
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<Kilos> 12/02/2015 12:51] <Kilos> No command 'qlog' found, did you mean:
<Kilos> i even tried closing and opening a new konsole
<Padroni> lol Maaz
<inetpro> Kilos: 12/02 12:46:50 <inetpro> aptitude install qbzr
<inetpro> did you do that ^^ ?
<Kilos> yessir inetpro  
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro gives up 
<Kilos> you are right ai!
<Kilos> maybe its because i used the same Projects folder and lots of the commands showed already latest version or something like that
<Kilos> hmm... look what i found! bzr-explorer
 * Padroni is STILL doing mail queues
<Kilos-> ai! something happening with connection
<Kilos-> tower sicker
<mazal> Bye everyone
<mazal> Have a nice evening , God bless
<Kilos> ai! something bad happening here
<Padroni> what is it with your connection Kilos?
<Padroni> maaz
<Padroni> Maaz
<Padroni> !seen Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: kilos was last seen 17 minutes and 2 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-02-12 05:30:28 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-02-12 05:39:15 PST
<ThatGraemeGuy> who is maaz's boss?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: who is your owner?
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Not a clue, sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: who is your mater?
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Erk, dunno
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: who is your master?
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: I'm afraid I have no idea
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: you are useless
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: I already know stuff about you
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> so he needs to be addressed directly
<Padroni> how you doing, ThatGraemeGuy?
<ThatGraemeGuy> good thanks, you?
<Padroni> still busy with mail logs
<Padroni> whole day operation
<Padroni> :(
<Padroni> I got to shut down some major spammers though
<Padroni> which makes it feel  a bit better
<Padroni> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ai! i hate protocol
<Kilos> ty Padroni  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: who owns/runs/codes Maaz?
<Kilos> even fone keeps disconnecting but they first have to go through my settings with n=me
<Kilos> cocooncrash  
<Kilos> you got probs ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> great
<Kilos> crash kid is in silicon valley
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really problems, but it reports times in american timezones which is kinda annoying for people who are mostly in UTC+2
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> example:
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: seen cocooncrash 
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: cocooncrash was last seen 7 months, 4 days, 20 hours, 20 minutes and 13 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-07-12 10:43:21 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-02-12 01:08:23 PST
<Kilos> the bot is in germany as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> how many average South Africans know what PDT and PST are? :-)
<Kilos> not me anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe its time i got back into the bot business
<Kilos> jibu  seen cocooncrash  
<jibu> Kilos: cocooncrash has been offline on freenode since 2015-02-12 09:08:22 UTC
<ThatGraemeGuy> see UTC is better
<ThatGraemeGuy> i didn't even know there was another bot in here
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> whats your fone number, what number are you having problems with, what modem are you using, lets go through all your settings
<Kilos> then i say please right down my tower number my fone and modem disconnect at the same time the tower is faulty , 
<Kilos> we have to go through your settings first, we will call you back
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> but i see in nm now this tower shows 4g lte as well
<Kilos> lets see now
<magespawn> good afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> arrrgh
<Kilos> what
<magespawn> i am not allowed to say, it would probably vilote the t&c of the channel
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> my connection is so slow now but at least its stable
<inetpro> Kilos: you been having funny conversations with yourself? 
<Kilos> ranting and venting you okes call it
<inetpro> ai 
<Kilos> im cross with telkom
<Kilos> connection bad and even keeps dropping fone call but they first want to go with some stupid procedure
<Kilos> i know when a tower is faulty
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> inetpro  maybe you know, is it fine to do multiple sites in one Projects folder?
<Kilos> they arent going to interfere with each other are they
<magespawn> is each one in a seperate folder inside the Projects folder?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> i think that should be okay then
<Kilos> but they do share stuff because it tells you you already have such a file
<magespawn> as far as i know all the files are stored inside the respective site folders
<magespawn> mmm not sure then
<Kilos> im actually enjoying bzr and nikola now it works
<magespawn> things that work are best
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was getting to hate the word error
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> but it is noce when you sort it all out
<magespawn> s/noce/nice
<Kilos> yeah feels good
<magespawn> so you like a web guru now too?
<Kilos> nono learning
<magespawn> aren't we all?
<Kilos> made a site for africa but use the za info so its like a clone just start from a different folder
<Kilos> gotta here what fly says about it
<Kilos> not sure if its easier to edit an existing one or build from scratch
<magespawn> i would think edit, but then i have not used nikola yet
<Kilos> i would think it would be easier because much can stay the same
<Kilos> basically just name change and info to mails etc
<magespawn> and some of the graphics
<magespawn> Kilos: you connection messing you around
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> ya telkom has network probs they say
<Kilos> sorry for the part/joins
<magespawn> well that much is obviaaaas
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> brb just switching to the other lalptop
<magespawn> laptop too
<magespawn> right back
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> ty looks like things are set to irritate me here tonight
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> but i am working through them, going to take a break and have some dinner
<magespawn> always easier to think with a full stomach
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> yeash
<magespawn> Kilos yo wathcing the state of the natio address?
<magespawn> you wathcing
<magespawn> ai
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> watching
<Kilos> stae of the nation circus
<magespawn> that too
<magespawn> Kilos: what are you using to chat with, software?
<Kilos> huh?
<magespawn> what chat software are you using?
<Kilos> combination on soft and hardware
<Kilos> here konversation
<magespawn> right, and else where?
<Kilos> everywhere else pidgin
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<captine> anyone watching parliament implode
<magespawn> hi captine
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> i am really liking irssi
<Kilos> sad to see
<magespawn> and i have not scratched the service yet
<Kilos> magespawn  i have too much in head to even try using something that needs more thinking
<magespawn> i will need nore alcohol than i can afford to be able to deal with tonight as well
<captine> yip.  i tried irssi before, but like my gui :)
<Kilos> konverstaion like xchat and hexchat just work
<magespawn> captine i am learning to do almost all my work on th cli, as far as is possible
<Kilos> hey captine  i found a gui thing for bzr
<magespawn> connected via ssh to two mikrotik routers today
<Kilos> whats ahppening that you have hassles tonight magespawn  
<Kilos> happening too
<magespawn> windows 7 pc with lts of malware on it, but the installed kind
<Kilos> look at
<Kilos> addaware
<magespawn> so only user ignorance to blame here
<magespawn> and full pc scans take so long
<magespawn> problem is this machine also runs the pos and the hotel management software
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> convert them all to linux man
<Kilos> are they paying you to work all night?
<captine> wow.  how can our parliament people be so thick to not be able to answer a simple question.. yes or no.  was it the police or not.
<magespawn> no not really, but that depends on how you look at things i suppose
<magespawn> captine: unfortunately that is not the thickness that is just the way politians speak
<Kilos> ya you answer lies with more lies
<magespawn> not outright lies either, misdirection
<Kilos> yeah
<captine> lol magespawn 
<captine> i hear u
<magespawn> and you have to a have fast mind to keep this sort of thing going
<Kilos> yeah nothing wrong with their thinking processes
<magespawn> if they just used have of that brain power for running the country, we would all be doing very well
<magespawn> s/have/half
<Kilos> actually shocking
<captine> yip.  i hear on twitter that parliamentary security wont let journalists out to see the EFF and DA etc... 
<magespawn> there are journos outside, just saw some of them trying to get a statment from one of the EFF members
<captine> cool.
<captine> no tv
<captine> only streaming and watching youtube
<captine> and twitter
<magespawn> spelling out the wazo tonight
<magespawn> statement
<magespawn> captine how far into irssi did you get?
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<captine> installed
<captine> connected... left on a couple days.. then moved on
<captine> cannot remember that one that can run on a remote server and have a gui to connect to???  Kilos, I think you tried it once
<captine> I was wanting to leave it on my digitalocean droplet... anyone here use digitalocean?
<Kilos> that one?
<captine> can get 2 months free which is pretty cool... but i used the free up a year or so ago... :)
<Kilos> captine  you need to use a trigger word
<captine> lol
<captine> i am looking for it
<Kilos> oh you mean quassel
<captine> yip
<captine> quassel
<captine> ok.  question.  Have powerful ubuntu desktop (laptop parts, but nice machine) and an underpowered xubuntu install on a old machine.  Want to remote desktop to the powerful one...  best tool?
<Kilos> lol explain that in english
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you want to remote to the desktop from the lappy?
<Kilos> what do you want to do on it
<Kilos> how are they connected to each other? eth?
<Kilos> wb magespaw1  
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<magespawn> in and out as they say
<Kilos> lol
<captine> one on ethernet... other on wifi or ethernet... depending where I am :)
<Kilos> why do you want to remote to it captine  
<captine> just for remoting in to see some gui items... but using ssh as well, for most setups
<Kilos> remmina?
<captine> well, it is in the spare room and my mom inlaw is visiting, so I want to be able to setup vm
<Kilos> teamviewer
<magespawn> you know what is funny about ethernet?
<captine> vms on it remotely
<Kilos> i used remmina once to completely take over a win7 pc
<Kilos> was the same as sitting at the win7 machine
<captine> cool.  i use that when connecting to work from ubuntu
<Kilos> hasnt x got the remote desktop tool there
<captine> let me get my apt-cacher server done, then i will install the software
<magespawn> yoo yo
<magespawn> too tired to even think at the moment
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> the win pc is full of malware that it could not even get online properly
<Kilos> dsid you look at addaware magespawn  
<Kilos> http://www.lavasoft.com/
<magespawn> yes i did thanks
<Kilos> superfly  thanks for stepping up for our second contact person position
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ive deleted my africa folder
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> oops
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> ya oops
<Kilos> by accident
<Kilos> and it worked too
 * Kilos cries
<magespawn> redo it then
<Kilos> i will but also kinda tired
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> i know how that feels
<Kilos> and shift delete has no mercy, its just gone
<magespawn> yup no redo on that
<Kilos> trash cans have their advantages i suppose
<captine> i am loving the speed of xubuntu
<Kilos> nice and fast yes
<captine> hey superfly.  thanks from here to for doing the contact... 
<Kilos> good on slow machines
<magespawn> scan has now been going for almost two hours and is about 75% complete
<magespawn> madness
<Kilos> w0000t
<magespawn> xubuntu is my choice too. lubuntu just comes with too many restrictions
<Kilos> found it in Projects
<magespawn> nice one
<magespawn> begs the question, what did you delete?
<Kilos> thats why i thought it was deleted by accident, looked in wrong place
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> sssshh
<Kilos> maybe ill forget
<Kilos> till i need it
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<Kilos> where you been man
<Kilos> you gotta give notice a day before away time
<Kilos> i had no one to help me
<kulelu88> Hi
<kulelu88> Does anyone use Sublime Text here?
<kulelu88> I'm trying to copy all the text that is specific to my regex
<Kilos> very quiet, youll have to hang a while
<inetpro> good mornings 
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> oh hello Kilos, again 
<Kilos> well its morning iyo so must be a day since you terrorised me last
<inetpro> looks like you getting used to the late nights 
<Kilos> lol oh is that why you waited so late to greet
<Kilos> skelm
<Kilos> help kulelu88  if you can?
<Kilos> !
<Kilos> please
<kulelu88> it's "Find All"
<inetpro> uh
<kulelu88> what a kak day, and I haven't even watch zuma give his speech yet
<magespawn> gotta go, good night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> night
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-13
<Symmetria> YAY My raid 5 array finally finished its init
<Symmetria> took 5 days!!!!
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> wb Symmetria  
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
 * Kilos looks outside, gonna rain im sure. you got it right
<inetpro> Kilos: you got it right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<inetpro> good morning superfly
<inetpro> superfly: I like your new pastebin at http://bin.snyman.info/
<Kilos> very snappy
<superfly> thanks
<superfly> just a quick "Just for Fun" project I did the night before last
<Kilos> that will be ideal for getting stuff for the site methinks
<Kilos> or sites
<inetpro> if it's stable we should put it in the topic in stead of slexy
<inetpro> but for now, we have work to do
<Kilos> Maaz  superfly ++
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  did you win lad?
<Kilos> do you ever tell them linux is virus free
<magespawn> getting there Kilos
<magespawn> all sorts of problems
<magespawn> this is mostly user error
<Kilos> will mean more work for you, classes to give but worth it in the long run methinks
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you can become a lecturer as well
<magespawn> i do hvae the patience to try to teach those who do not want to learn
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you need fly and pro training then
<Kilos> you were/are very patient with me
<Kilos> you three and nuvolari  carried me
<magespawn> hold on a sec brb
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> right better
<magespawn> the main difference Kilos is you want to learn
<Kilos> we need to figure out a way to make win peeps want to go ubuntu
<Kilos> make it an exciting adventure kinda
<Kilos> like trying a new dish
<Kilos> i no lots of peeps that shuddered at the thought of raw fish, till they got the first mouthful of sushi in
<magespawn> indeed, sometimes the anticipation can make you afraid to try new things
<magespawn> fear is a strange thing, you are sitting inside a block of ice that feels like a warm, soft blanket
<Kilos> yes. its just marketing strategy we have to work on
<Kilos> having a spare lappy for them to play on might help
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<ThatGraemeGuy> sashimi is raw fish, sushi is rice
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ty for that ThatGraemeGuy  but whatever its called its leeeeker
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> my first peppadew is ripening
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://bin.snyman.info/8t587
<ThatGraemeGuy> needs auto word-wrap superfly :)
<superfly> meh. don''t care :-P
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i thought of making a pastebin a while ago, but it would take me a week to figure out probably :-/
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> hey Kilos hopefully i can stay now
<Kilos> magespawn  the secret is as with everything else today, convince the top brass first
<Kilos> i have 4g lte w0000t
<Kilos> need a faster modem now
<magespawn> the min program that will create a problem, that i do not know of an open source version, is pastel
<magespawn> s/min/main
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: install the "Toggle Word Wrap" addon if you're using Firefox
<inetpro> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/toggle-word-wrap/
<ThatGraemeGuy> other pastebins can wrap just fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> also, eeeeeeww firefox! :p
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> again
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> Shees it's unknown problems day today
<mazal> And getting fit day
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Started work at 6:20am , now is first time I actually reached my main office lol
<Kilos> sjoe
 * mazal gulps down a pepsi
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't suppose you at least get pair overtime?
<ThatGraemeGuy> *paid
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Nope
<mazal> And I start that time every day
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish, sucky
<Kilos> eina
<mazal> Officially I must start at 7am , but that's too late to get all servers backed up before 7:30am when users start to work. So have to start that time to get it done in time
<ThatGraemeGuy> manual backups? :-o
<magespawn> hi Mazal
<magespawn> sounds like a normal day in the office
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think everyone has worked in those crappy environments, if you stick it out you eventually find better and better places
<Jacques_Stry> While you guys busy convincing people, convince the Dep of Edu to go full linux. Would make my life easier
<Jacques_Stry> Or atleast something linux based, like chromebooks
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I just glued a number of things together to make it. very little work, to be honest.
<Symmetria> haha convince the za government to do anything? did you by any chance miss the clusterfuck that was the sona? because if after watching that you think you can get our government to do anything productive you need to see a shrink :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> very little work for you maybe ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> "our" government? :P
<Jacques_Stry> Nah sometimes I daydream
<Symmetria> well, south african government ;p
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Jacques_Stry> So if askom messes up our power system - don't allow private power companies to provide power, just throw more money at them for them to mismanage.
<Jacques_Stry> eskom*
<magespawn> Jacques_Stry: i tried that with my sons primary school, and was told ms office is the standard, that is what 'everyone' knows
<Jacques_Stry> Believe me I tried too, but the DOE has a contract with Microsoft that forces us to use MS
<magespawn> the os is not such a problem, but cetain programs like pastel, hold it up
<magespawn> Jacques_Stry: i did not know it went that deep
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Manual yes. The tape libraries which did it automatically broke down about  6 years ago already. So now we are stuck with extremely old-school copy to external HDD's way :(
<Jacques_Stry> To me the problem is that MS Office is a requirement in certain subjects now
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi
<mazal> And they don't care and don't replace the broken stuff :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's not great
<magespawn> and that just entrenches ms further
<ThatGraemeGuy> tape libraries are so awesome but they are MAD expensive
<mazal> And I am not allowed to replace it , too low in the food chain. But it's my problem 
<magespawn> my kids at least get exposed to all sorts of software
<magespawn> mazal as all ways
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's how these crap places work.... why must we spend R250,000 to replace $COOL_THING, if we can underpay some guy to do it manually
<Jacques_Stry> Would be nice if google started to promote Chromebooks to DOE
<Jacques_Stry> But chromebooks haven't even been released here
<mazal> My typical day: Struggle without proper equipment , without proper software , without proper support , in a Windoooooze environment
<magespawn> i saw a recent advert for dell i think, that has a chromebook like laptop, but runs the os of your choice
<magespawn> lol @ mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: my first IT job after ditching accounting was like that
<mazal> Is a terrible battle , really
<ThatGraemeGuy> ended up getting retrenched in the end, and I don't even think that company is around anymore
<ThatGraemeGuy> that kind of crap decisionmaking does not really result in longer term success
<mazal> And I forgot to add without training either. I have to resort to goole to help me , cos the qualified "engineers" doesn't want to assist us
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't stress about training, some of the best sysadmins I've worked with have been entirely self-taught
<ThatGraemeGuy> me included :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> and I'm very awesome as everyone knows
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<mazal> They sit in their air con office and don't even know how a management area looks where the metals meets the meat
<ThatGraemeGuy> and very humble too I might add
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> ok , rant over 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm not done yet
<mazal> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't think I've made it clear enough how awesome I am
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<mazal> I have to be done , I have more spoonfeeding waiting hehehe
<mazal> Will rant later on again :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> in support of that, let me do some more work
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> thats about the easiest one
<mazal> I'm so frustrated now I sommer play minetest !! :)
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: good to know life continues afterwards and gets better
<magespawn> mazal: lol
<mazal> Lock the door by accident
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Oh btw oom Kilos, last night I managed to get all work done , except figure out how to get back permanently on linux there lol :)
<mazal> Call of Duty intruded very rudely :P
<magespawn> funny how that happens
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: you can't say that then not explain how awesome you are
<Kilos> lol well done mazal  
<mazal> Got to my quarry now , standing completely still and singing " Dink jy darem nog aan my !! "
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal  instead of playing games learn bzr and nikola
<magespawn> are all you guys online okay? i am getting wierd behaviour here, notable only on windows machines so far
<Kilos> what weird behaviour
<Kilos> everything is good here
<magespawn> cannot connect to gmail servers through outlook
<magespawn> can't ping their name servers either
<Kilos> my gmail accounts are working fine
<magespawn> might be an afrihost thing
<Kilos> isnt outlook express better than outlook
<magespawn> not really, express is the free version
 * Kilos likes free
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> looks like it is intermittent
<magespawn> working again now
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> magellanic  as well
<magellanic> greets
<magespawn> hi magellanic 
<magespawn> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> for what ?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> buy me a cyber coffee
<Kilos> nm
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I have a Kubuntu question , and you are the boss of that
<Kilos> nono mazal  but maybe i can help
<mazal> on the start menu , under "recently used"
<Kilos> if not i know who can
<mazal> Mine shows the last 5 applications I used
<mazal> Is there a way to increase that to show the last 10 applications used ?
<Kilos> mine shows 13
<mazal> How do one set that number ?
<Kilos> lets see what we can find
<mazal> I'm searching in settings but couldn't find it yet
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ta
<Maaz> Dis 'n groot plesier
<Kilos> maybe fly or pro saw your question, i cant find anything so far
<Kilos> i didnt do anything fancy but mine shows lots
<Kilos> all i find is https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=119324
<Kilos> and http://www.tuxradar.com/content/20-all-new-tips-kde-42
<Kilos> havent read them yet
<superfly> mazal: did you try right-clicking on the menu icon in your panel, and clicking on the menu settings there?
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/545259/displaying-more-than-10-recently-used-applications-in-kubuntu-14-10-plasma-4-wit
<Kilos> sorry fly
<mazal> superfly: There is no menu settings when I right-click the menu icon
<mazal> There's an "application launcher settings" but opening thet yield only shortcut and general settings. None of which have menu settings
<mazal> Kilos: I don't have that "options" menu at all like in that screenshot
<mazal> Only "general" and "keyboard shortcut"
<Kilos> ai maybe its 14.10 only
<mazal> I only get that option when I switch to "classic menu style". But it classic menu style there isn't even a recently used at all.
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> So you can set it in a style it doesn't exist , and in the style it exists you can't set it
<mazal> If I set it to 10 in the "classic menu" mode and then revert back to normal mode , it satys at 5 again
<Kilos> might change after restart
<mazal> It looks like you defnitely only have that option in "classic menu style"
<mazal> In "application launcher style" it will probably have a config file somewhere that needs editing
<superfly> *shrug* I use homerun
<Kilos> something is different in our system but i have no idea why
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
<magespawn> Kilos
<Kilos> yessir magespawn  
<magespawn> i now cannot ping google.co.za or 8.8.8.8, something strange is going on
<mazal> Ag I will use the "classics style" that one I can sepcify and I see it goois the recent apps right at the top , so is fine
<magespawn> yes i am still online here fine
<Kilos> Maaz  ping 8.8.8.8
<Maaz> Kilos: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 5.835/5.997/6.105/0.128 ms
<magespawn> see?
<superfly> magespawn: route -n
<superfly> (or something like that)
<magespawn> i did not think they were offline, google dns server
<superfly> I imagine your routing is possibly messed up
<magespawn> route -n
<magespawn> yes 
<magespawn> only showing local info
<magespawn> comes and goes too
<magespawn> superfly: not sure if it is mine, seems to be affecting all the machines here
<superfly> magespawn: possibly your DHCP server handing out the wrong info
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
 * Padroni waves  hi and sits down
<magespawn> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> hi magespawn
<Padroni> 'sup?
<magespawn> superfly suddenly it is working again like a charm
<magespawn> same old same old, too much work not enough time
<Kilos> internet
<stickyboy> I love httpie.
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> you can also join #ubuntu-africa
<arnaudmez> how are things doing here ?
<arnaudmez> ubuntu-africa ?
<Kilos> good ty and there
<Kilos> sorry #ubuntu-africa
<arnaudmez> joined
<Kilos> hehe whats broken today?
<arnaudmez> how come owa only load with light version on firefox, chrome and epiphany ?
<arnaudmez> would opera be just like IE and allow me to load full OWA interface ?
<arnaudmez> Kilos: nothing broken, groaning after browsers
<Kilos> have a look at opera-developer
<Kilos> http://www.opera.com/download/linux/
<Kilos> hope thats the right link
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows davey?
 * Kilos forgets what country he is from
<Kilos> wb arnaudmez  
<Padroni> looks like I might just finish the mail queues in under 8 hours today
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Padroni: explain please
<Kilos> magespawn  missed what you do Padroni  
<Padroni> I hunt down and kill spammers
<Padroni> today, at least
<Padroni> I honestly don't know how to describe my job anymore
 * Kilos sulks
<Padroni> I hack /  pentest / investigate fraud & cybercrime / hunt down spammers /  brew and drink beer (a lot of it, too)
<Kilos> surrounded by clever peeps and cant absorb their knowlege
<Padroni> I also do tech support on Windows / Linux / Mac as well as CentOS web servers.
<magespawn> anything and everything to do with keeping the computers running
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> I don't do hardware
<Padroni> that's what we train monkeys for
<Kilos> hey
 * Padroni sniggers 
<Kilos> i love hardware
<Padroni> just kidding, Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> if you want to hear me rant on my daily routine
<Padroni> look for and follow @pissed_techie on Twitter
<magespawn> i have a pc here that refuses to turn on its network sharing
 * Padroni gives that pc a stern warning and a dirty look
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> somewhere in secrity settings or firewall
<Padroni> OS?
<Padroni> Version?
<magespawn> windows 7 update 1
<magespawn> i am about to give it ore than a dirty look, something that fast very fast and people use them in word documents
<arnaudmez> yeah 
<arnaudmez> internet
<Padroni> you gonna give it a screenshot?
 * Padroni is used to people sending screenshots in Word doc's
<magespawn> no bullets
<magespawn> i get them in excel spreadsheets
<Padroni> lawd hammercy
<Padroni> I don't know why people do that
<arnaudmez> magespawn: try to if that computer is setup on Work/office profile
<arnaudmez> sometime when win_machine are on public or other profile they just refuse to share content and folders
<magespawn> all of its file and printer sharing refuses to turn on, all the windows services that normally support all this are disabled
<Kilos> Padroni  you use ubuntu?
<magespawn> should like Padroni uses just about everything
<magespawn> s/should/sounds
<Kilos> i mean to work with
<Kilos> look at sugarplum
<Padroni> 14.04 on most of my computers, and 14.10 on  my laptop
<Kilos> i could never figure out if its working here or not
<stickyboy> Padroni: Not 15.04 alpha? Are you a luddite?!
<Padroni> not 15.04 yet
<arnaudmez> magespawn: is the pc added to an AD domain ?
<magespawn> nope
<magespawn> just amazing that one person can cause this many problems on a computer in less than a week
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> windows 7 Update 1 you said, but which one ? Enterprise, home, ...?
<magespawn> sorry professional
<magespawn> and i wish i still charged by the hour 
<magespawn> okay looks like i am winning
<magespawn> got network discovery working as well as file and print sharing
<magespawn> had some wierd malware on here to stop all of that
<Kilos> what was blocking it
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> i used malwarebytes, plus online scanners from bitdefender etc to get things running again
<Padroni> i used to use superantispyware.com's free malware scanner
<Padroni> never failed me
<Padroni> last server for today
<Padroni> last spammer for the day
<Padroni> then I can start with removing phish / fraud sites
<magespawn> Padroni: is there anyway to track spammers/phish/fraud?
<Padroni> yes?
<Padroni> it's hard though
<Padroni> you don't get them the first time
<Padroni> you build profiles
<Padroni> build a database and collect info
<magespawn> is it worth while exercise?
<Padroni> build relations
<Padroni> for one person?
<Padroni> no
<Padroni> you need to be part of a team
<Padroni> some need to have special training
<magespawn> finally getting this pc to do its update as well now
<Padroni> some need to have access to nation-state level spy software in order to make it work
<Padroni> and you need to collect a shit load of info before you start seeing results
<magespawn> not many people have that kind of access
<Padroni> i know
<magespawn> some much still to learn and so little time
<magespawn> s/some/so
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Padroni  did you look at sugarplum
<Kilos> its in the repos
<Padroni> no?
<Kilos> read what it does man
<Padroni> I am weary of anything that tinkers with a .htaccess file
<Padroni> I have seen too many sites broken by supposed 'security' plugins
<Padroni> I know - coz I usually have to fix the damn things
<Padroni> I wouldn't mind taking it apart to see what ticks inside though...
<Kilos> i have it installed here but cant see anything
<magespawn> .htaccess file
<magespawn> ?
<Padroni> you want to know what it is?
<Padroni> it's a directory-level config file used by Apache
<Padroni> for example - you put that in the root folder of a hosting package's www
<Padroni> any rules you write in there will apply to everything below that folder
<Padroni> so I can - for example - make a .html file / site appear to be written in php by telling apache that anything ending in .html must be rewritten to .php
<Padroni> Or change how URL's of a site is displayed
<arnaudmez> Kilos: my problem is due to the fact that firefox/chrome/opera can't load OWA premium by default 
<Kilos> ah
<arnaudmez> some sort of blind settings or similar function ... nice challenge for me
<Kilos> good luck
<Padroni> like change website.co.za/index.php?artcle=15 to website.co.za/article-15-name
<magespawn> Padroni: i thought you were wanting to take it apart, lol talking about taling past each other
<Padroni> but that is not all
<Padroni> you can also block IP's from accessing your site
<Padroni> etc
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> yes, I want to take it apart to see what it does
<Kilos> please lewt us know too Padroni  
<Padroni> i know what a .htaccess does
<Kilos> let
<Padroni> i just want to know what THEIRS does
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> sugarplum
<magespawn> Padroni: are you allowed to look?
<Kilos> if its in ubntu repos it cant be bad
<Padroni> magespawn: It's easier to say sorry afterwards, than to get permission beforehand.  Never forget that.
<magespawn> as always
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> are there specific rules that do not allow it?
<Padroni> probably licencing rules or something?
<Padroni> but it is probably opensource, so you can have a peek at least
<Padroni> if it was from MS, then they'd get pissed if you reverse-engineer it
<Padroni> not that I care, but still
<magespawn> no i am still on the .htaccess file
<Padroni> .htaccess, like anything computer, does not allow room for mistakes
<Padroni> so it's easy to generate Error 500's when tinkering around
<Padroni> even web hosting tech support guys leave that alone whenever possible
<magespawn> i found that out the hard way, but luckily before i start messing around i make a copy
<Padroni> sugarplum hasn't been updated in 11 years
<Padroni> they should remove it
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> maybe its that good it doesnt need updating
<Padroni> sorry but the info in that program is outdated and irrelevant
<Kilos> np, i didnt know and couldnt see what it does anyway
<Kilos> Padroni  why not take the package and update it to modern needs
<Kilos> your beer will last longer
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> do we get paid for that?
<Kilos> no because they know you will just get more beer making ingredients
<Kilos> bu
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> you will get my thanks
<Kilos> and a cup of free cyber coffee
 * Padroni feels beer is a valid payment currency
<ThatGraemeGuy> nooooooo :'(
<ThatGraemeGuy> have to wait until next week for my new phone
 * ThatGraemeGuy cries
<Kilos> Padroni  cyber beer will have to do
<ThatGraemeGuy> its been 10 days already
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> first world problems
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol just a bit
<Kilos> Maaz  beer please
<Maaz> Hidden in the back of the fridge Kilos
 * Kilos hands Padroni  a beer
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> ty
<Kilos> i love this bot
<Kilos> arnaudmez  you have to move it and form a loco there
<magespawn> right this pc is working normally again thank goodness
<Kilos> well done magespawn  
<Padroni> well done mate
<Kilos> i cant imaging having to spend most of my time chasing virii and malware
<Kilos> how do you get anything else done
<mazal> Oom Kilos, I forgot to give you guys feedback on the thunderbird thing
<mazal> Those subfolders synced perfectly to server side as well as 2nd pc at home
<Kilos> cool ty mazal  
<mazal> And mail was moved there automatically , so all worked as expected
<Kilos> great
<Padroni>  do you guys use cloud storage
<Padroni> and who do you use?
<Kilos> not me
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your weekend
<Kilos> lol at drugless  
<Padroni> I use mega.co.nz
<Padroni> 50GB free storage, 2048bit encryption
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> Padroni: just google drive at the moment
<Padroni> meh
<Padroni> not secure
<Padroni> google is in bed with NSA
<Padroni> same as Facebook
<magespawn> true, but only empty docs and templates stored there
<magespawn> anyway i am off for now chat later
<Padroni> Maybe I should start the Namibia team
<Padroni> seeing as I was born there
<Padroni> I see theirs is missing
<Kilos> that can help
<Kilos> there is a loco there but they are only 3 i think
<Symmetria> heh start which namibia team?
<Kilos> and not everyone welcome peeps
<Padroni> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> a new one Symmetria  
<Symmetria> heh kilos, you wanna know what drove me away from LUG meetings? and Linux meetings as a whole?
<Kilos> what?
<Symmetria> because this is honest useful feedback that I know has driven myself and others away
<Symmetria> the rabid anti-microsoft religious stances taken 
<Symmetria> where anyone who uses microsoft products is classified as an idiot 
<Symmetria> heh, basically, when linux meetings come across as religious gatherings full of zealots, it pushes people away
<Kilos> well if you look in todays scroll back its not so anymore
<Symmetria> and it happens allllllll over 
<Symmetria> kilos, like I said, Im not saying its the case in your meetings, Im just giving your some advice that you can put out there in the linux community
<Kilos> it doesnt matter i will find all the teams and form new ones and connect africa
<Symmetria> because that religious stance puts people off, even people like myself who can argue both sides of the coin 
<Kilos> ty for the advice
<Symmetria> heh, because if *I* am put off with it, and I know as much about linux as most, then heaven help the newbs :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> heh, I just want people who wanna debate that issue, to debate it with reason and fact rather than zealotry based in some misplaced faith with no backing 
<Kilos> so Symmetria  whats news?
<Symmetria> :P right now Im trying to find an MP3 player under either linux or windows that doesnt die when I try to load my library into it
<Symmetria> :P I've yet to find one sadly
<Kilos> lol you and your toys
<Kilos> what about the deb-delta server
<Symmetria> most seem to die when I get to 100k tracks
<Symmetria> its bugging the shit outta me :)
<Padroni> I use Win7 as a 2nd OS on my laptop.  Anyone who wants to bitch about it had better come up with a way to run Warthunder natively in Ubuntu
<Padroni> I prefer Linux, but use Windows when I have to
<Padroni> damn @ 100k tracks...
<mazal> Wow that's a lot of tracks
<mazal> Oom Kilos hoor jy , jy moet ophou raas met my oor my Win gaming pc :P
<Padroni> Well mazal - I look at it like this: if i want to get work done - Linux.  When i want to play - Windows.
<mazal> Sounds exactly like me Padroni hehe
<mazal> And talking of that , me thinks it's some cod time
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> When I want to get work done - Linux. When I want to play - Linux.
<superfly> Weird.
<Padroni> well
<Padroni> steam refuses to work on my linux
<Padroni> so yeah
<Padroni> and as I mentioned - I play Warthunder so I need win7 for it
 * Padroni is really liking the taste of his first batch of beer
<superfly> yet another thing I want to do but need to find the time to do it... brewing my own cider
<Padroni> it's a great thing to get into
<Padroni> rewarding
<Padroni> where are you from / at ?
<Kilos> wb drussell  
<superfly> Padroni: Cape Town
<Kilos> superfly  bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-90134800:///%2Bbranch/ubuntu-za/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport 
<Kilos> i tired to send a text file there
<superfly> Kilos: you're doing something wrong
<Kilos> i think the pro had the same error
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> no SSH key, or trying to use http instead of bzr
<Kilos> must the browser be open here too?
<superfly> no
<Kilos> actually have you been following my progress
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> Kilos: you can't give me an error message without telling me what you're doing
<superfly> no
<superfly> (and the command you're using)
<Kilos> i have a site running here thats looks like a clone of ubuntu-za but it works through ubuntu-africa/trunk
<superfly> right
<Kilos> so basically it need some editing such as name changes and other info relevant to us only
<Kilos> then it can go to .info
<Kilos> maybe if i can see where/how you put that text stuff in i can edit
<Kilos> its basically text and our flag that needs changing i think
<Kilos> hi clr
<clr> Hey Kilos, what's happening
<Kilos> haha my clutch is broken in my butt!
<Kilos> cant get my ass into gear
<Kilos> saw that in an email just now
<clr> haha
<Kilos> frog lying flat on his back
<Kilos> i thought it was funny
<superfly> Kilos: how did you "clone" the ubuntu-za site into ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> somewhere while setting it up it asked if i want to get stuff from another branch and left a place to enter a branch name
<Kilos> or  another trunk or something
<Kilos> thatwas yesterday or before
<Kilos> i have both running in same Projects folder
<superfly> Kilos: that's not a good enough answer. I have no idea what you've done, so I cannot fix it. If you can tell me exactly what you did, then I *might* be able to help you.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> how do i let you look at it?
<Kilos> its by domdonner
<superfly> you write down every command you ran
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok lemme see
 * Kilos gets pen and paper
<Kilos> i followed your tutorial and added ubuntu-africa in place of ubuntu-za 
<Kilos> then pro brought more tutorials
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: did you create an ubuntu-africa project on Launchpad?
<superfly> Kilos: did you create a team on LP for ubuntu-africa?
<Kilos> inside the same Projects folder yes
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> no, on Launchpad, this has nothing to do with your local PC
<Kilos> its on launchpad
<superfly> not the code, I'm talking about a Launchpad Project
<superfly> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: there are a whole LOT of things I did long before you could check the website out from Launchpad
<Kilos> i wonder where it is then apart from here
<Kilos> i loginned by launchpad
<superfly> That's not going to do anything
<superfly> logging in and creating an Ubuntu-Africa project are two completely different things.
<superfly> does logging into your PC make your PC suddenly have a whole lot of games installed?
<Kilos> ok i missed the creating of it then
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> same thing for Launchpad.
<superfly> I need to deal with children.
<Kilos> ok i go see where i missed out
<superfly> when I come back, let's move to #ubuntu-africa and we can chat about projects and things
<superfly> Kilos: you're not going to see where you missed out because I never showed it to you
<Kilos> aw nasty you
<superfly> not nasty, it wasn't relevant at the time
<Kilos> lol teasing man
<superfly> Kilos: and you'd better copy every command you type out into a text file so that I can see what you've done
<superfly> (and therefore what to fix)
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> inetpro: dunno if you've ever heard of it, but doodle.com
 * superfly disappears
<Kilos> you  cant go right there superfly  , im busy registering a project, chose apache licence now i need to know how to add maintainers
<Kilos> or does that come later
<Padroni> hello
<Padroni> I am here again
<Padroni> It's been 12 hours and I am still at work :/
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> ouch
<Padroni> another 6 to go
<Padroni> thankfully I have more than adequate beer supply
<Kilos> lol thank heavens for tab complete
<Kilos> i keep thinking padowan instead of Padroni  
<Padroni> padowan...
<Kilos> i think thats something from star wars
<Padroni> "and understudy of a master of a art or craft that the padowan also hopes to master"
<Padroni> true, in a way
<Kilos> or one of those scifi things
<Padroni> lol
<superfly> A Padowan is an apprentice to a Jedi master, someone who is learning the way of the Jedi. It's from Star Wars.
<Kilos> ya that
<Padroni> hi superfly
<Kilos> superfly  when do i add maintainers
<Kilos> then i can tick register unless its not apache
<Padroni> ah crap
<Padroni> almost forgot
<Kilos> wow tummy ache
<Padroni> was looking at some php frameworks earlier that I still wanted to test
 * Padroni hunts down the link again
 * mazal is nou moeg gesukkel
<Kilos> ek ook mazal  
<mazal> Night everyone
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  your clock seems to be working good today
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> you said morning this morning and evening tonight
<Kilos> gonna rain im sure
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> ja let's hope so
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> what did I miss here today
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> whew too much
<inetpro> superfly: doodle.com?  Hmm... yes and no
<Kilos> the fly is in overdrive trying to fix my mess ups
<inetpro> might have seen it.... definitely have seen other similar sites
<inetpro> unfortunately technology can not fix everything
<superfly> all fixed now
<inetpro> still have to talk and coordinate with people
<Kilos> youre fault inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: no harm done, it's always my fault
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lucky you have broad shoulders
<Kilos> thats because instead of giving a command you give the=ree links to tutorials and stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: eventually got me self a new lappy here again today
<Kilos> wow lekker man congrats
<Kilos> i7 quad?
<inetpro> uh... lemme check specs
<Kilos> dont give lspci output
<Kilos> thats too much to read
<Kilos> ive nread me to 6 inches from my coffin
<inetpro> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<Kilos> thats cool too
<Kilos> ssd or hdd
<Kilos> superfly  was the mess up a bad one?
<Kilos> sorry for that]
<inetpro> Kilos: ST500LT012-1DG142
<inetpro> need to find a solution for one issue
<inetpro> there's no button or keyboard option to enable wifi
<Kilos> ai! already
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> in kde?
<inetpro> and on network manager it's greyed out
<inetpro> guess I need to find the correct network driver
<Kilos> mine just worked when i put wireless card in
<superfly> Kilos: no, it just needed someone slightly more familiar with Launchpad to sort it out
<Kilos> whew ty so much , i always struggle with launchpad
<inetpro> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<Kilos> now i have the ubuntu-africa site running here, how do i put it there with tthe nikola stuffs
<Kilos> i thought the realtech stuff always works inetpro  
<Kilos> is that work lappy inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> typical
<Kilos> http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/hdd.php?hdd=Seagate+ST500LT012-1DG142
<inetpro> ai
<superfly> YES! DebConf 16 will be held in Cape Town!
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Need to get 498 MB of archives
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> maybe the kernel update will sort it
<inetpro> now have to wait till midnight
<Kilos> where are your archives saved
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you going later release?
<Kilos> answer man
<Kilos> see if you made a remastersys iso it would all be there
<Kilos> can be big enough to fit on a dvd
<Kilos> so just under 4g
<Kilos> oi superfly  why you gave it back?
<Kilos> oh me reads wrong again
 * Kilos goes to bath
<stickyboy> Testing Firefox nightly (38)
<stickyboy> Kilos: Why did you change the ubuntu-za link in the topic back to http?
<stickyboy> Encryption is preferrable where supported!
<Kilos> i didnt sticky
<Kilos> i cant make changes there
<Kilos> stickyboy  too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. tomorrow we look at the bzr stuffs again
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org || pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 24 February 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1yyBNyh
<inetpro> stickyboy: fixed it
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-14
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> inetpro  ?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey
<Kilos> ai! net split time again
<inetpro> Kilos: yes it worked!
<Kilos> good news my man you too clever
<Kilos> if you dont help my im gonna cry
<Kilos> i found 4 files thast do the text on our site
<Kilos> well actually the new one but it was same till this morning
<Kilos> ive edited them
<Kilos> now need to use them propose merge or something stuffs
<Kilos> and i dont want to do it wrong
<inetpro> Kilos: just to clear up... my wifi is working now
 * inetpro has had no chance to look at the africa project at all
<Kilos> yes i know that is what you had to get going
<Kilos> im happy for you
<inetpro> ty
<Kilos> well done too
 * inetpro now happy that we're in sync again as well
<Kilos> did you stay up and watch the upgrading too?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i cant sleep when thats happening
<Kilos> now all i want please is the correct command to make bzr update itself here locally so i can see if my editing those files worked
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> inetpro  http://picpaste.com/site5-wCGrJ5Nf.png
<mazal> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/site6-25KW7Y3u.png
<Kilos> mazal  wat doen jy?
<mazal> minetest oom
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Loadshedding vanaand so ek moet alles deur die dag doen wat ek wil doen
<Kilos> eish het jy die link vir loadshedding vir ons asb
<Kilos> te moeg om the soek
<mazal> loadshedding.eskom.co.za
<Kilos> ander mense se honde het een ooi kom dooi toe moes ek en ian afslag
<mazal> maaz tell bduk1 Happy Birthday !!!!
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell bduk1 on freenode
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> die tswane ene
<mazal> Jy moet dit self gaan select
<Kilos> o ok dankie
<mazal> Slect tshwane en dan jou dorp
<Kilos> dankie
<mazal> En dan jou naaste sub station
<Kilos> dankie seun
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things?
<Kilos> alive ty and you 
<Kilos> go see
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/site6-25KW7Y3u.png
<magespawn> good, struggling with a wireless link and it looks like we may get some rain this afternoon
<Kilos> what is the link prob now
<magespawn> different one from the other day
<magespawn> i was thinking to that to have links to all the locos that are represented along the top or bottom, maybe using their flags
<Kilos> sjoe you need to explain that slowly lad, head no too good today , been doing major manual stuffs
<Kilos> you mean in irc? or on the site
<Kilos> oh the site
<Kilos> thats a good idea but will take more learning
<Kilos> so learn quick, poor fly cant do everything
<magespawn> have you been doing that all through nikola?
<Kilos> bzr
<Kilos> then nikola builds it
<Kilos> but i stole everything from our site and just fiddled in the conf files to change what site it was
<Kilos> so now i want to get to put it all at launchpad so peeps can go sort , them i can get each country to do their bit with the flags
<magespawn> right have you created the bzr repo for it?
<Kilos> yes at launchpad /ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> lemme find link
<magespawn> cool beans, is that what the pro was helping with the other night?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> sjoe he gave so much reading i wanna hit him
<Kilos> ive forgotten if its is the projects folder there but there is a direct link
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/projects/+all
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> something like that
<magespawn> found it
<magespawn> cool beans i will add that to my bzr as well and have a proper look at it tonight
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> had to give fly control to fix my mess ups
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> power already messing around here
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> that is how we learn Kilos 
<magespawn> been looking at linux+ apparently covers the same material as lpic 101 and 102, and is run by lpi through comptia
<Kilos> aha\
<magespawn> i want to get that done by the end of march or the latest 15th of April
<magespawn> home time for me, will chat later
<Kilos> sjoe no time to work then
<Kilos> go well
<superfly> power out in a few minutes. later
<Kilos> toods fly
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> have you got everything working yet?
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Stupid eksdom wat alweer nie volgens hulle skedules afsit nie
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Bleddie spul ape
<Kilos> ek was nog nie af vandag nie
<mazal> Ons moet 8 uur wees , toe is dit sommer 4 uur
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek hoop hulle vergeet om my af te sit
<mazal> Wat se oom se skedule ?
<Kilos> ek weet nie watter een is vir my nie
<Kilos> weet nie waater tak van hulle hier werk nie
<Kilos> watter
<mazal> Cheetahs is viir teen die sharks , yay !!!
<mazal> voor even
<Kilos> ai! nou maak jy my huil
<Kilos> arme haaie
<Kilos> hulle gaan le nie maklik nie
<mazal> 35 - 20 , 10 minute oor
<Kilos> ja ek kyk ook
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> hehehe , nou is diy my span se beurt
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go stormers
<mazal> Sies !
<Kilos> bulle lyk sterk vandag
<mazal> Ja , maar 80min is nog ver
<mazal> Sien wat ek bedoel
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> go stormers
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<inetpro> superfly: Internal Server Error
<Kilos> you supposed to greet first
<Kilos> inetpro  what did you break now
<inetpro> oh good evening Kilos
<inetpro> http://bin.snyman.info/ is broken
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> he was supposed to be loadshedding at about 6 pm. maybe he is sleeping
<Kilos> what are you doing inetpro  ?
<captine> hi night owls
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pinkie
<Kilos> had to wash hands first
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> lol.
<captine> whats been happening.  we had no power... not from loadshedding, but from a fault...
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> been very quiet here that while im parking on my bed eating kentucky and watching idiot bow
<captine> lol. we had kentucky for lunch due to no power... drove for ages to find an open one
<Kilos> i love kentucky, when ian visits he buys me when cash allows
<Kilos> i havent had any load shedding today
<Kilos> ai! s/bow/box
<captine> s/bow/box????
<Kilos> and watching idiot bow=idiot box with a typo
<Kilos> s/typo/correct word is the irc way i think
<Kilos> like other do *box
<captine> lol.  rebooting to get my lm-sensors working
<captine> brb
<Kilos> maybe i should go sleep as well. night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening 
<captine> power off, power on, power off, power on... hope it stays now...
<magespawn> hi captine mine just came back on
<magespawn> inetpro: you around?
<captine> yip  crazy
<magespawn> load shedding on a saturday? i sometimes wonder at that
<superfly> inetpro: it's flippen MySQL
<magespawn> i would have thought that electricity would not have been at a peak on saturday night
<magespawn> hi superfly congratulations on the the conf
<superfly> magespawn: thanks. now the fun really starts
<magespawn> indeed, i am just reading the wiki entry
<magespawn> i love that cheap beer is seen as one of the advantages
<magespawn> superfly Kilos showed me a picture of the of ubuntu-africa site he has been working on, but i see there is no code for it on bzr yet, do you know anything about this?
<superfly> magespawn: yes, some. he's cloned I don't know what to I don't know where, and I'm not even sure it's using bzr.
<captine> ubuntu-africa?
<captine> that different from ubuntu-za
<magespawn> yes catine, Kilos came up with the idea to have a channel and site where all the africa loco's can get together
<magespawn> captine ^ too
<captine> sounds good
<magespawn> superfly: right, he did show me the launchpad page as well but no code or anything there yet
<captine> superfly, whats the mysql issue?
<superfly> captine: mysql drops connections, and because mod_wsgi holds a bunch of threads in a pool, waiting for visitors to the site, when those threads eventually get served, the MySQL server has killed the connections with it
<superfly> captine: in laymans terms, the website thinks that MySQL is there, but MySQL is ignoring it
<captine> over my head
<captine> lol
<captine> i prefer the summary
<captine> what site you working on?
<captine> with mysql
<superfly> captine: I wrote a very basic pastebin.com clone
<captine> ah
<superfly> captine: http://bin.snyman.info/
<superfly> I have two options: either use a non-idiotic database (like PostgreSQL), or silently restart the webserver once an hour
<superfly> you can guess which one is the better one
<superfly> anyways, I'm going to bed, night all.
<captine> night
<captine> i find postgres confusing... mariadb for the future ;)
<magespawn> apparently it people do actually sleep at soem point during the day
#ubuntu-za 2015-02-15
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> bye Kilos, church and load-shedding
<Kilos> have a good day superfly  
<stickyboy> God this is sexy: http://gohugo.io/
<stickyboy> I love static site generators...
<Kilos> i was shed
<stickyboy> Power problems in ZA are serious, eh?
<stickyboy> My power turned off last night and I ran across the room in the dark to shut off my server.
<Kilos> yeah stickyboy  
<stickyboy> LOL
<stickyboy> UPS was beeping, I know I only get 15 seconds or so. Just enough for the blips, or to dash across the room!
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: I'm looking at static site generators.
<Kilos> good , im outsdie working on a car
<Kilos> that nikola works good
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> greets
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<magellanic> congrats on debconf in cape town..
<captine> noon all
<magellanic> hi
<captine> quick one to the tech people.  am wanting to learn central server management and am looking at puppet?  anyone have easier alternatives etc?
<captine> thinking puppet + nagios
<captine> ansible looks good to
<magellanic> only heard good things about ansible captine 
<stickyboy> magellanic: We use Ansible here...
<stickyboy> I like that it doesn't need a daemon. Just piggybacks on SSH + key-based authed. w00t.
<magellanic> for monitoring I don't like nagios, some of its forks have progressed better, I'd look around, icinga was a promising one
<stickyboy> No extra ports in firewall, etc.
<magellanic> I have no experience with ansible, but there is a continuous integration guy in the office who swears by it :D
<stickyboy> I use ansible to manage my the server hosting my blogs: http://github.com/alanorth/ansible_blog
<stickyboy> And I've written about using ansible on my cluster at work: https://mjanja.ch/2014/09/update-hosts-via-ansible-to-mitigate-bash-shellshock-vulnerability/
<stickyboy> But many more.
<Trixar_za> We've moved on from the shellshock so quickly that it's not even funny :P
<zipper> waddup
<Kilos> hi zipper  
<zipper> Kilos: It's all good.
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> you guys been busy hey zipper  
<zipper> Kilos: Who has been busy?
<Kilos> you man
<Kilos> you havent been on irc for a week or more
<zipper> Kilos: Well I have. There is a haskell project I'm working on.
<zipper> Trying to get it right.
<Kilos> ah
<zipper> Giving it a clean JSON RESTful API. I hate to use such words but I don't know how else to describe it.
<Kilos> lol
<zipper> Problem is that these guys want it to deploy FAST! but if it's going to be fast it'll be crappy.
<Kilos> eish
<zipper> Kilos: How are you though?
<Kilos> im good ty working on a site for ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> just need to learn more about bzr and nikola
<Kilos> then once working maybe a site for linux-africa
<Kilos> ill get you all together somehow
<zipper> Wow linux africa
<zipper> May I suggest that linux africa use git instead of BZR?
<Kilos> yeah there are so many linux guys in africa and they could all work together instead of each one battling on his own
<Kilos> i dont know how to use git
<zipper> Kilos: I think git is easier to use than BZR by far.
<Trixar_za> Yeah, and git was created by Linus too :P
<Kilos> when ive done the ubuntu site then ill come to you guys for guidance and see what the git thing works like
<Kilos> i need stuff that easy and simple
<Kilos> see this site is cool and fast, thats what im after
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<zipper> Because git is truly what linus made for linux collaboration and linux is not ubuntu?
<Kilos> sites that load slowly are a pupoff from the beginning
<Kilos> ill look at it
<Kilos> you guys can help when i get the ubuntu site done
<zipper> I feel that ubuntu tries to take linux away from the community by the way they deviate. Though deviating is the whole idea of FOSS
<zipper> but by ubuntu I mean cannonical
<Kilos> read the text on the za site
<zipper> So I am contradicting myself. I don't like the way they deviate.
<Kilos> linux users are welcome
<zipper> Kilos: We are all linux users after all. :)
<Kilos> yes
<zipper> I just clicked the link
<zipper> Kilos: Wow looks good. Did you make that/
<zipper> *?
<Kilos> no superfly  did and im copying most for the ubuntu-africa site
<zipper> Looks good.
<Kilos> well of course
<zipper> Anyway let me give you a resource for git. The easiest. It's an online book. http://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Getting-Started-About-Version-Control
<zipper> The ebook pro-git is free
<Kilos> cool ty
<zipper> http://git-scm.com/book/en/v2
<zipper> Yeah
<zipper> I hope I am not forcing anything on anyone. Just an opinion.
<zipper> What is nikola?
<Kilos> nope ill look into it and use what is easiest for me
<superfly> zipper: Having used git, Mercurial and Bazaar, I prefer Bazaar. Git is hopelessly over-complicated
<Kilos> nikola generates static sites and converts the text stuff to html i think
<zipper> Kilos: Oh I see
<superfly> Kilos: if you find bzr difficult to understand, don't even try git.
<Kilos> zipper  superfly  knows what id find easier
<zipper> superfly: Why are you spreading misinformation based on your opinion?
<superfly> zipper: it's not mis-information
<zipper> Some things are hard for some and easy for others
<superfly> it's true
<zipper> Kilos: What language is it in? Since I worked with ruby I've used jekyll.
<Kilos> i cant even answer that
<superfly> zipper: don't confuse git with github. most people think git is easy because all they've ever used is github.
<superfly> zipper: Nikola is written in Python.
<zipper> If you want to get with linux or most source project. Basically if you want info that you can apply elsewhere use git.
<Kilos> wbb
<zipper> superfly: You my friend should be slapped with a wet fish for spreading your opinion as the truth.
<zipper> Also git is distributed. That is a big plus.
<zipper> Maybe good things can sometimes seem complicated but once you get them it was worth the trouble.
<superfly> zipper: dude. step down. I've been around  doing this open source and version control thing for years. Don't tell me I'm talking nonsense. Have you used bzr or hg? Or svn or cvs, for that matter?
<zipper> superfly: LOL
<zipper> superfly: I've not said it's nonsense
<Kilos> zipper  dont fight my fly
<superfly> zipper: please do answer my question.
<zipper> I once tried learning bzr (when I was on ubuntu and found it complex). If you chose hg I'd be okay because it's distributed version control.
<zipper> superfly: I'm not done answering it.
<zipper> It's true I'm still in school and I wasn't around when people used stuff like sourceforge and other things. All I've  used is git with github and bitbucket.
<zipper> I hear hg has a better "interface/ux"
<zipper> I think if you wanted to start an open source project chosing version control that is used by most people would be good. All I know about bzr that I know I wouldn't want is not being a DVCS.
<zipper> Now I'm done answering.
<Kilos> lol
<zipper> Whatever you guys chose I'll be okay with it.
<superfly> bzr is DVCS
<magellanic> sup superfly 
<superfly> hey magellanic
<zipper> superfly: I didn't know that. So why don't people like bzr?
<magellanic> bzr is not open source is it?
<zipper> magellanic: It's not?
<superfly> zipper: the fact that you don't know that bzr is a DVCS shows me exactly how much you know about version control. I really recommend you quieten down.
<Symmetria> hrm
<magellanic> no idea, checking
<Symmetria> my damn mp3 collection has gotten 2 big 
<superfly> it is. These days it is driven by Canonical.
<Symmetria> to the point where loading the damn mp3 player gives me issues initializing the damn library
<magellanic> oh right
<magellanic> Symmetria: heya
<zipper> superfly: No you can't tell me to quiet down because I questioned your choice of using bzr.
<Symmetria> lo magellanic 
<Symmetria> someone recommend me an mp3 player that can handle an insanely huge library properly
<zipper> Symmetria: Does rhythmbox not work for you?
<Symmetria> zipper heh nope
<Symmetria> Total peak : 15.383930 (3910/565633 tracks)
<Symmetria> :P
<Kilos> zipper  the fly did our site and its great imo.
<superfly> zipper: You never questions my use choice of bzr. You just said that I'm spreading misinformation.
<superfly> *questioned
<zipper> superfly: Anyway after many people are hopefully contributing to the project we'll know whether bzr was a good choice.
<Symmetria> heh, its 565 thousand tracks, with a play time of 385 weeks ;p
<zipper> Kilos: I have no issue with his programming skills.
<Kilos> being a skilled programmer he knows what works best in most situations
<superfly> zipper: MySQL uses bzr. Ubuntu uses bzr, there are a number of other big projects that use bzr. I use bzr because it's simpler than git while getting the same job done in a saner way.
<magellanic> I've never used bzr, probably should try it out.
<zipper> superfly: I still think it's your opinion and not truth.
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> zipper: I've been involved in an open source project for over 10 years, you think I don't know what I'm talking about?
<zipper> but whatever you chose I am going to be in support of.
<Kilos> yay zipper  thats the way to go
<Kilos> the fly knows
<magellanic> Symmetria: I used to use some xmms clone, can't recall now
<zipper> superfly: I am not saying that you don't know whaty you're saying I'm just saying the git learning curve might be worth the trouble.
<Symmetria> magellanic,  lol I tried to load em into plex and that fell apart
<zipper> superfly: again I think it's more of an opinion
<superfly> Symmetria: aplay :-P
<zipper> Symmetria: try rhythmbox I guess
<magellanic> Symmetria: try http://audacious-media-player.org/
<magellanic> I think that's what I had
<Symmetria> heh will try that 
<Symmetria> thanks
<Symmetria> Disk /dev/sda: 2.7 TiB, 3000592982016 bytes, 5860533168 sectors
<Symmetria> Disk /dev/sdb: 27.3 TiB, 30005379727360 bytes, 58604257280 sectors
<Symmetria> heh thats my latest in my addition to my disk space ;p
<zipper> I have had some trouble rebasing, squashing etc commits in git and I must admit I don't totally get some parts of git that are central to collaboration.
<superfly> yeah, no such thing in bzr.
<superfly> rebase really does my head in. I always thought that VCS was about recording history... and then with rebase you go and rewrite your history. doesn't make sense to me.
<superfly> zipper: then there's this: there seem to be 2 camps in git. Those that are pro-merge and those that are pro-rebase. And I've never been able to see one reason to prefer one over the other (other than the fact that rebase rewrites your history, which seems wrong). http://bemusement.org/rebase-criticism
<zipper> hahahaha I am pro rebase just because it has a cleaner commit history.
<superfly> "cleaner" - i.e. remove all your history.
<zipper> merges are cool I guess because they're easier to wrap ones's head around.
<superfly> bzr does it differently you see. it does what rebase does, without losing the history.
<zipper> superfly: I believe you can still access the history from a rebase. I can't remember well but it's not easy.
<zipper> I read about it in pro git
<zipper> However, don't you think that if you wanted an open source project for linux users it should use the VCS that is most popular among linux users?
<zipper> or at least hg. I've always wanted to try hg but I've never had the chance.
<superfly> zipper: when I started using bzr, git wasn't nearly as popular as it is today, in fact at that stage bzr was more popular than git.
<Kilos> zipper try them all and use what suits you best not just whats more popular
<zipper> Kilos: but git suits me I think. Plus it's what most open source projects use. Recruiters look at your github not even bitbucket.
<superfly> recruiters don't know what git is.
<superfly> they just play buzzword bingo
<zipper> superfly: Well they're the ones in charge.
<zipper> superfly: They look at github specifically which sucks.
<superfly> no they're not.
<zipper> A lot people ask to look at my GITHUB
<Symmetria> lol, games to play when you are bored, network acronyms, cause Im convinced there are more of those than in almost any other area of IT lol
<superfly> says the highschooler to the "veteran"
<superfly> Symmetria: can't argue with you there.
<Symmetria> bgp, isis, eigrp, ospf, rip, mpls, bgp-lu, rsvp, ldp, the list goes on and on ;p
<zipper> Symmetria: ISIS?
<Symmetria> intermediate system - intermediate system
<superfly> zipper: some food for thought: http://toykeeper.net/tutorials/bzr-vs-git/
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Symmetria> oh, I left out NAT, RSTP, STP, RFC, MTU, POP, OSI, LAN, LACP, DNS, ARP, ADSL
<zipper> superfly: Keep your bzr and I'll do my thing.
<Symmetria> :P and I bet I could find a ton more 
<Symmetria> lol
<superfly> zipper: translated: *I'm not listening*
<zipper> superfly: No when I told you that people only ask about my github and not even my bitbucket you said some condescending things.
<zipper> superfly: So now you  want to rewrite my past experiences.
<zipper> superfly: Based on your many years of experience.
<superfly> I never said anything of the sort.
<zipper> superfly: Dude you said it here "18:09:10   superfly | says the highschooler to the "veteran""
<magellanic> Symmetria: try http://audacious-media-player.org/ (not sure if it got here before I dc'd)
<zipper> superfly: So yeah I'm done with this. Go with bzr. I hope all linux users in africa contributes.
<zipper> s/contributes/contribute/
<zipper> However, if you want to make linux africa more of ubuntu africa by forcing all of cannonical's rules on the rest of linux you shall have a hard time.
<Kilos> zipper enough now man
<Kilos> no one is forcing anything on anyone
<Kilos> see the finished product when done then decide for yourself
<superfly> zipper: I have better things to do with my time than argue with a stubborn know-it-all. Excuse me, I have supper to make for my family.
<zipper> Kilos: I said I'll go by whatever decision you make and I plan on doing that.
<Kilos> good man
<zipper> Kilos: I'm not even the one doing the name calling. I don't know why I'm the one you're mad at.
<Kilos> im not mad at you lad just ive seen peeps before argue with the fly but in the end he is the one that is right
<magellanic> anyone got their hands on ubuntu phone or rasp-pi2?
<Kilos> many years of using linux professional gives one the background to know what is best normally
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Good afternoon fellas
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<magellanic> damn, gradle fetched 100/160M of dependencies before I dc'd, now it restarted the download
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> magellanic: it uses wget if I recall, so it should continue where it leaves off?
<magellanic> it sure didn't continue here..
<Kilos> wget -c
<gremble> Ouch
<gremble> That is quite unfortunate. Also hello
<magellanic> I don't know where it saves to either
<Kilos> wget saves in /home
<magellanic> may have found it, in /tmp, brb
<magellanic> sigh, tried wget -c, with -o /tmp/partialfile, now I have to restart it
<magellanic> -o was wrong :/
<Kilos> what happens if you copy what is in /tmp to /home then wget -c
<Kilos> hi poppingtonic  
<poppingtonic> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<magellanic> the partial file was 120M, I had to use -O, I used -o, which logs output to file, so it started logging to the partial and destroyed it
<poppingtonic> thanks. I'm from #nairobilug
<Kilos> ah
<magellanic> welcome poppingtonic 
<Kilos> poppingtonic  you can also join #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> zipper  why arent you in #ubuntu-africa too
<magespawn> did you but any of the ubuntu-afric code in bzr/launchpad?
<magespawn> ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> yes magespawn  but ive messed up i think, want to get the fly to connect with this pc and see it running locally
<Kilos> it runs lekker here
<Kilos> but i went wrong routes i think
<magespawn> i was going to say, when i had a loo at the link you gave me for launchpad there is no code there
<magespawn> s/loo/look
<Kilos> i cant get it to push to launchpad
<magespawn> ahh
<magespawn>  i am sure superfly will be able to tell what is going wrong
<Kilos> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-76781840:///%2Bbranch/ubuntu-za/.bz/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport 
<Kilos> thats what it tells me
<magespawn> did you google?
<Kilos> no man i feel bad hassling him all the time. he is busy
<Kilos> yes google says wow google cannot tind anything
<Kilos> s/tind/find
<magespawn> hassling google?
<Kilos> ive worn google
<Kilos> worn out
<magespawn> wow that is impressive
<Kilos> lol and i hate googling, always get wrong stuff
<Kilos> and pages that lead to more and more pages
<Kilos> then i get lost
<magespawn> i have found some stuff, as soon as it loads and i can read it i will pass the links along
<Kilos> ty
<Trixar_za> The google-fu is weak in this one
 * Trixar_za runs
<magespawn> https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/145088
<magespawn> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/leo-editor/AsrEMkJkTG8
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbzr/+bug/1094810
<magespawn> these all seem similar to your problem
<magespawn> but have a detailed read and see if it applies
<Kilos> lemme try Probably either bzr unlock or bzr unlock2 will solve your problem.
<magespawn> this is all new, so we are bound to make mistakes here
<Kilos> my hassle came in with getting everything from ubuntu-za i think and then editting the conf files
<Kilos> but  it runs so lekker locally
<Kilos> ai! bzr: ERROR: unknown command "unlock"
<Kilos> with both commands
 * Kilos reads further
<Kilos> bzr break-lock did something but with no feedback
<Kilos> maybe i should wait for fly before i make it worse
<magespawn> might be a good idea
<Kilos> yeah otherwise he sjamboks me
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> they gave him a hippohide one too
<Kilos> magespawn  do you have teamviewer?
<Kilos> i need to check mine too, didnt work last time ian needed it
<gremble> I have a perfectly maintained arch system for the last three years
<gremble> I can't even maintain a linux mint system for a couple of months
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I get a random python error whenever I do something in bash
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> I don't even feel bad
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> this kde 14.04 is about 1 year ols with no hassles apart fro when i zeroed the wrong drive
<Kilos> s/ols/old
<gremble> I'm going to nuke it
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> And install windows
<Kilos> eish
 * gremble vomits
<gremble> Ya. I need windows for SAS and Altera
<gremble> so I can use my FPGA
<gremble> Getting it to work on linux is a hassle
<Kilos> what are them things
<Kilos> Maaz  define SAS
<Maaz> Kilos: SAS n 1: a specialist regiment of the British army that is trained in commando techniques of warfare and used in clandestine operations (especially against terrorist groups) [syn: {Special Air Service}, {SAS}], SAS Session Active Screen (IBM) , SAS Simulation Automation System , SAS Statistical Analysis System , SAS Single Attachment Station (FDDI)
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> SAS is some business analytics bullshit programming language thing that we use for statistical analysis
<gremble> and an FPGA is a field programmable gate array. It is a piece of hardware on which you develop microchips essentially.
<gremble> Hardware simulation etc
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i should actually join a channel for noobs
<superfly> gremble: VirtualBox?
<superfly> ah, FPGA
<gremble> superfly, I have to jump through all kinds of hoops to get it running here
<gremble> Hardware wise
<superfly> yeah
<gremble> So I might as well just skip it all
<superfly> I've done some cool stuff emulating serial ports and stuff, but FPGA is a different matter
<gremble> I will have to sit and get it to work with linux some time
<gremble> But not today
<gremble> I just want to play now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when you do keep detailed records of how to do it
<gremble> I'm going to write those records and then sha-512 them and tell the CSIR that I am the only one that knows how to do it
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hold them to ransom? :)
<magellanic> anyone in Cpt interested in the google I/O extended viewing party: https://plus.google.com/events/cqlm8speeh32melhm9r9dp81ccs, you are invited
<magespawn> just ran ping, and i got the second packet back first
<magespawn> wierd
<captine> thanks all that responded to my question.. sorry, my son woke so i dissapeared to sort him out, then mow the lawns etc etc etc
<Kilos> haha magellanic  something wrong there
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> that was for magespawn
<magellanic> hm?
<magellanic> ah
<Kilos> sorry
<magellanic> np
<Kilos> wb magellanic  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> magespawn  
<superfly> magellanic: are you involved with that sort of thing? GDG, etc?
<captine> so... hostname newname and editing /etc/hosts then rebooting does not change my hostname (name at login)...  confusing me
<Kilos> lol join the family
 * Kilos totally confussed as well
<inetpro> captine: see /etc/hostname
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<captine> thanks inetpro 
<captine> i am trying to get a script to do the change, for when I clone a kvm machine
<magellanic> superfly: yep, I'm one of the organizers for the local gdg
<Kilos> inetpro  13 days to complete your wiki page
<magellanic> heya inetpro 
<inetpro> captine: hmm... not sure if it's that simple these day but I think that is how I used to change hostnames
<inetpro> magellanic: hi
<inetpro> good to see you around again
<magespawn> captine: how old is the son now?
<captine> the command "sudo hostname newname" is meant to change it, but once rebooting, it goes back to the original
<captine> he is 1 year and 1 month
<Kilos> sjoe
<captine> few more weeks he will be 1 year and 2 months
<Kilos> still small
<captine> :).  yip.  his sister arrives in 1.5 weeks... 
<Kilos> yay
<captine> so might go off irc etc for a few weeks/months/years :)
<Kilos> just notify us first please
<Kilos> we need to pass out the cigars
<magespawn> hang on captine i had to do this for my asterisk box on centos
<magespawn> let  me think
<magellanic> captine: the hostname command changes it on the runtime, does not persist it in config, so it has to be changed in config as well
<inetpro> zipper: git was made popular by github but there's nothing wrong with bzr
<magellanic>  /etc/hostname sounds about right
<captine> magespawn, trying now.. want to do a script once i get the manual method nailed
<magespawn> you have to edit /etc/hostname to make it permanent
<inetpro> superfly: what is nice about git is that you even get git clients like SGit for Android these days
<superfly> magellanic: you know Dale?
<magespawn> captine on ubuntu i am assuming
<captine> uip
<captine> got it to work
<magespawn> ineptro i think github has their own app out now too
<inetpro> would be nice if we could get an equivalent for bzr
<magellanic> superfly: yes. I'm hiren :)
<superfly> magellanic: ah!
<superfly> magellanic: my apologies, nick<->name
<magespawn> captine i think that uses a system script to set the hostname at boot
<magellanic> all good ;)
<magespawn> let me get a link
<magespawn> here you go http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<captine> thanks, script looks like this http://pastebin.com/9hRZm1Dg
<zipper> inetpro: LOL you want to bring that up now?
<zipper> After all the name calling that I was subjected to?
<captine> tried bin.snyman.info from the irc topic, but got a server 500 error or something
<captine> going to neaten it up a bit
<inetpro> zipper: don't take it personally  
<zipper> inetpro: It's all good. I won't talk about version control here though.
<inetpro> zipper: haha, trust me he has a bit of experience
<magellanic> inetpro: how are things your side, long time indeed
<inetpro> magellanic: hectic is the new normal
<magellanic> in a good way I hope..
<inetpro> magellanic: no big stress, just never enough time to do everything that needs to be done
<inetpro> all about setting priorities in life
<magespawn> never enough time to learn everything that needs to learn't
<magellanic> ah yeah, it's a constant battle hey
<inetpro> sometimes you get them right, other times you miss the boat a bit
<zipper> inetpro: Experience doesn't mean always right and I'm not even afraid because time will tell.
<magellanic> indeed magespawn 
<zipper> inetpro: Whether he was right or not will partly be judged by the uptake of whatever you're doing by the community.
<zipper> inetpro: and with that I am almost sure linux users outside ubuntu will feel locked out.
<inetpro> zipper: we're a ubuntu channel after all
<magellanic> anyone else making a plan during load shedding as this dude? http://www.htxt.co.za/2015/02/10/beat-loadshedding-on-a-budget-take-your-tech-solar-for-r1-271/
<magellanic> wondering if I can get those parts in cpt, or alternatives
<inetpro> magellanic: that looks a bit cheap
 * inetpro has been told to rather spend a bit more on a good battery
<magellanic> I want something cheap though, but yeah I hear you
<inetpro> if it's cheap it doesn't last long
<inetpro> end up wasting your money
<zipper> inetpro: True this is why I didn't want to go back to that argument. Because I'm not even from SA so my opinion doesn't matter. What matters is that south african ubuntu users can join and feel at home.
<zipper> inetpro: and if bzr is the choice that ubuntu users in SA want to use. It's all good.
<inetpro> zipper: ubuntu is a popular distro even outside of South Africa
<zipper> inetpro: You're right.
<magespawn> inetpro i think those batteries are the small one similar to what you get inside a UPS
<zipper> inetpro: and the target is ubuntu users in SA am I wrong?
<inetpro> zipper: well for this channel or any other ubuntu-xxx channel obviously we're mostly trying to help other ubuntu users 
<inetpro> zipper: but there's nothing wrong with people using other Linux distros
<magespawn> magellanic the battery they have there is a small one, i would rather be looking at the deep cycle batteries that they use for electric wheel chairs etc
<inetpro> canonical is not making our rules
<inetpro> we're a local community
<magellanic> magespawn: how expensive do they get though, it's hard to shop components with such a wide variety and quality, and I know almost nothing about solar/batteries..
<magellanic> digging up a bit over next few days though, before I go out and get something
<inetpro> magellanic: you really want deep cycle batteries
<magespawn> the deep cycle ones will start at around R800 but would run a laptop for about 12 hours i would reckon
<magellanic> okay I'll look into them
<inetpro> magellanic: shop around!!! Don't take the first best quote
<magellanic> yes I'll look around a bit
<magellanic> I like his setup in the link though, panel and battery, and it powers his laptop and 2 pi's during an outage
<magespawn> so if you use one of the car charger adaptors so you skip the ac/dc conversion of your laptop power supply
 * inetpro still needs to read that in more details, looks interesting indeed
<magellanic> magespawn: cool noted, no car charger here, but I'll look into its cost too
<magespawn> i do not know what the charge time of those batteries is though, and what size the optima panel would be
<inetpro> for me powering up my IT equipment would also be my first priority before anything else
<magellanic> yeah, need to take all that into consideration
<magespawn> a side note on the gate motor, most are 12v, they run themselves from the batteries, never taking directly form the mains, so how you charge them is up to you
<magellanic> oh yes, the link mentions the gate also runs off it
<magespawn> and they do use the small batteries found in most ups
<magellanic> charged by the panel too
<magespawn> if you were going to get really involved you could have the batteries charge from the mains when on and solar when not
<inetpro> I can survive with a cold shower and cooking I can do with firewood or gas but
 * inetpro can't survive without interwebs these days
<magellanic> don't want to get really involved :P cheap as possible, power the internet and laptop/pi
<magespawn> 12v led lights and then wire all the lights onto the batteries at the db board so you can have light too
<magellanic> yeah that also sounds interesting
<magellanic> in terms of cost saving
<magespawn> there are 12 v lights that fit normal light fitings but are a tad pricey
<magespawn> they are long life though
<magespawn> led i think
<Kilos> hi octoquad  poppingtonic  
<octoquad> evening Kilos 
<poppingtonic> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<inetpro> fix what Kilos? 
<Kilos> everything. fly fixed things for me and i broke it again im sure
<Kilos> like i have a branch called new-contact-page i think
<Kilos> but cant cd to it to work in it
<Kilos> like you cd Projects then cd ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> then cd trunk
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption 
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<Kilos> he helping agin i forgot something
<captine> night all
<inetpro> Kilos: I can't help you if I'm assuming that you're doing your project based on incorrect assumtions 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya i assume im doing the right thing but i am not
<inetpro> remember, the fly's tutorial starts with having the project code on LP to begin with
<Kilos> something wrong here because bzr branch trunk new-contact-page finds 2 trunks 
<inetpro> you're doing it wrong
<Kilos> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/miles/Projects/ubuntu-africa/trunk/trunk/".
<Kilos> i dont see the second trunk
<Kilos> maybe i must start from scratch
<inetpro> Kilos: YDIW
<Kilos> YDIW
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> Maaz  define YDIW
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<inetpro> Maaz: YDIW
<Maaz> YDIW stands for You're Doing It Wrong
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  YDIW is <reply> You're Doing It Wrong Twit
<Maaz> Kilos: I already know stuff about YDIW
<Kilos> Maaz  ydiw
<inetpro> is also
<Maaz> YDIW stands for You're Doing It Wrong
<Kilos> i think ill take everything out of this Projects and move it somewhere else then start again
<Kilos> hope i havent messed up anything at launchpad
<magellanic> what command throws that error at you?
<superfly> magellanic: it's OK, we've sorted it out.
<magellanic> okay cool
 * Kilos the twit
<Kilos> was in wrong directory
<magellanic> happens..
<Kilos> trying to branch from a branch
<Kilos> night superfly  ty for the help
<Kilos> sleep lekker
<magellanic> yep I'm off too, keep well folks
<Kilos> night magellanic  
<Kilos> nice seeing you here
<superfly> Kilos: you can branch from inside a branch too, you just have to use "."  and then branch somewhere externally "../new-branch"
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> anyways, my eyelids are closing, so I'd better zzz
<stickyboy> I'm curious to try FreeBSD or DragonFly.
<stickyboy> I like the DragonFly guys.
<stickyboy> Serious engineering over there.
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> i go sleep before i mess up more
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-15
<Kilos> morning inetpro and all others
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos-> hi thatgraemeguy 
<superfly> morning Kilos-, thatgraemeguy
<Kilos-> ohi superfly 
<superfly> Kilos-: what's with the tail?
<Kilos-> oops
<Kilos> trying to sort my modem out, yesterday for the first time it showed a G above the nm applet
<Kilos> i then used it on other pc and when i brought it back here the G was gone and speed slow
<Kilos> so i could be in and out a few times trying to figure out why
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Hello Kilos, are you well?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<dlPhreak> Quite good thank you. Did you have a good weekend?
<Kilos> yes ty very quiet
<Kilos> just busy mostly in garden etc
<Kilos> many bad weeds to dig up
<cal_py> morning all!
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<dlPhreak> Howzit cal_py 
<cal_py> how are you Kilos and dlPhreak 
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<cal_py> good thanks!
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell.
<dlPhreak> Kilos was just telling me about his weekend.
<cal_py> cool, good one?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> net splits already
<dlPhreak> Who did we lose?
<Kilos> they back already
<Kilos> you were one of them
<dlPhreak> Oh I see that now.
<chesedo> morning all
<dlPhreak> hI chesedo 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> see oom Kilos, I made it
<Kilos> yip inetpro well done
 * inetpro feels very good now
<Kilos> lol
<magellanic> greets, if I move a mweb adls modem to another house that had telkom internet, is the mweb modem expected to work?
<thatgraemeguy> some ISPs used to lock uncapped accounts to a specific number, perhaps it is that?
<magellanic> perhaps it is, the modem logs give me, concentrator not reachable
<thatgraemeguy> is ADSL service active on the line?
<magellanic> yes it was using a telkom internet account, then the modem died. So I took another mweb modem and replaced the dead modem
<magellanic> I'm not sure if it's the line at fault now
<magellanic> does that error msg sound like the line?
<thatgraemeguy> just a guess
<magellanic> yeah googled the msg but it's still not clear to me
<thatgraemeguy> ask mweb tech support would be my next guess, assuming you don't have another modem and/or adsl account to test with
<magellanic> yeah I don't, I will try asking them, thanks
<thatgraemeguy> you could always grab a free 1GB account for testing, I have 3 or 4 of them, always good
<magellanic> with mweb? I didn't even know they had free accounts
<thatgraemeguy> no afrihost, axxess, webafrica
<thatgraemeguy> at least if one of those works you know the line and modem are good and its likely an mweb problem
<thatgraemeguy> good to keep a free account or 2 for that sort of thing
<thatgraemeguy> like 1 afrihost and 1 webafrica is good
<magellanic> true, cool let me go have a look
<thatgraemeguy> afrihost and axxess are really on the same network so no real point using those together
<magellanic> okay
<magellanic> bbl, I'll mess around a bit and try, thanks ;)
<Kilos-> summer in africa
<Kilos-> 21/38°c
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos-> morning inetpro 
<Kilos-> hotter tomorrow
<inetpro> really!? 
<Kilos-> yip 38
<inetpro> ouch! 
<inetpro> when do we get the rains oom Kilos-?
<Kilos-> ai!
<inetpro> oh and what's this with the funny tail anyway?
<Kilos> i been trying to get modem faster
<inetpro> now that is better, thank you oom
<Kilos> even installed 7 on old pc and used the dlink app to set it faster i hope
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> much easier with the modems own app to work on it
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: are you still playing minesweeper too much that you are so quiet?
<Kilos> he is afk
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> at home i spose and no standby so offline
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> ill be offline most of the day tomorrow
<inetpro> you're losing your touch oom Kilos
<Kilos> prints and clearance to get if ian gets here
<Kilos> why you say that?
<inetpro> things are way too quiet here these days
<Kilos> im too busy man
<Kilos> even watering next door neighbours veggies
<Kilos> heat is destroying verything
<Kilos> every
<inetpro> busy!? 
 * inetpro thought busy was just a buzzword
<Kilos> when you guys say it yes
<Kilos> im scared to ever lie
<Kilos> rev 21 v 8 i think it is
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> that went way over my head
<Kilos> all liars will never see the kingdom
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> don't be so serious oom Kilos, I was just joking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where was i serious
<inetpro> calling me a liar
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i said im not one
<Kilos> because im bang
<inetpro> ok, ok... :-)
 * inetpro full of nonsense this evening
<Kilos> maybe you not such a bangbroek
<inetpro> it's monday after all
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hows your grass doing inetpro 
<inetpro> struggling with the heat but not as bad as earlier in the season
<Kilos> lawns that are regularly mowed seem to suffer the worst
<inetpro> yeap, we need urgent rain again now after the current heatwave
<Kilos> tomorrow also gonna be hot and maybe the next day too
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> might get some thindershowers late tomorrow but only small chance
<Kilos> thunder
<Kilos> even hail is welcome now
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> what you got that can get damaged?
<inetpro> hail hurts me
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> and the cars :-)
<Kilos> better you than the cars
<Kilos> you heal, car repairs are expensive
<chesedo> lol
 * chesedo always thought human damage is a catastrofe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nono many peeps on the earth
<Kilos> pope even says 6 billion too many
<chesedo> nono, just too many damaged peeps
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> for the first statement that is...
<Kilos> too many peeps and not enough food
<inetpro> wb chesedo
<Kilos> hi Cryterion do you still greet?
<Kilos> i forget
<superfly> Kilos: inetpro has had a few too many to drink this evening, don't take him seriously :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> serious!?
<chesedo> inetpro: did i go somewhere :P
<superfly> hahahaha
<superfly> Just teasing, inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro jou beurt is jou beurt
 * inetpro didn't think it was that obvious
<Kilos> it wasnt
<Kilos> just you must remember the fly protects me
<inetpro> after another blue Monday like today, maybe I need a few
<Kilos> are blue mondays good for you?
<inetpro> nooo!!!
<Kilos> oh a few drinks
<Kilos> alcohol never solved anything yet
 * inetpro getting old too quick on Mondays
<inetpro> when is that new LTS version of Ubuntu coming out
<Kilos> i should go shower before i fall asleep
<Kilos> end of april
<Kilos> i think i saw an 18 or 28 somewhere
<inetpro> ai! So far still?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> you havent tried plasma 5 yet?
<inetpro> its like time is standing still when it comes to Ubuntu releases these days
<Kilos> because we skip the tweeners
 * superfly lives on the edge... Debian unstable
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ill get kubuntu 16.04 in june i spose
 * inetpro will keep waiting as well
<Kilos> they say its pretty stable already
<Kilos> what is all this convergance about
<Kilos> convergence
<Kilos> daai ding
<inetpro> Kilos: one release for TV, mobile, tablet and PC
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i see new blackberry also android now
<Kilos> i go shower
<inetpro> yeah, an interesting experiment with hardware keyboard and all
<Cryterion> Hi Kilos, inetpro, sorry know been quiet lately, been busy
<inetpro> ah... nou praat ons
<inetpro> Cryterion: sorry doesn't help
<Cryterion> does trying to get a raspberry PI with Ubuntu on it help?
<inetpro> you are forgiven
<Cryterion> thanks :)
<inetpro> did you succeed? :-)
<Cryterion> not yet :(
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I take it back
<Cryterion> next month I think, Then it'll arrive, budget constraints
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<Cryterion> Then I'll get pushed into getting the project working in 2 months and not 3
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> If it works out, I've then got a cheaper Hardware solution with +- 24 Digital IO, 8x 16bit Analog In, VGA Touch Screen, running on ubuntu. Beats Unitronics, Delta plcs, etc
<inetpro> wow
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> And still expandable
<Kilos> seems your busy is different to other peeps
<Kilos> others say they been busy after sleeping for 4 hours
<Cryterion> The raspberry Pi, latest has direct digital io, I2C, and Serial built in, ubuntu is distributed with the latest model
<Cryterion> hmm, redraw a schematic diagram a million times, grrr
<inetpro> very interesting
<inetpro> not sure I understand it all but sounds very interesting
<inetpro> how are you planning to use all that?
<Kilos> same way
<Kilos> with difficulty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro get some rest. things get harder as you get older
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-16
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos, others
<andrewlsd> Morning all. Long time no see.
<theblazehen> hi @andrewlsd. Funilly enough, also my first time on here this year
<andrewlsd> ;-)
<inetpro> wb theblazehen
<inetpro> oh and wb andrewlsd
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> oom Kilos is afk today
<theblazehen> Okay
<andrewlsd> Hi inetpro 
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilosbento> hmm...
<Kilosbento> having another go at a second hand ssd on the lappy
<inetpro> wb superfly and theblazehen 
<inetpro> oh and Kilosbento as well? 
<theblazehen> ty inetpro
<inetpro> long time no see 
<theblazehen> Yeah. Been busy..
<inetpro> no I meant Oom Kilos 
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> :-) 
<theblazehen> Ah
<inetpro> oops... 
<inetpro> how are you doing theblazehen? 
<theblazehen> I'm doing alright and you inetpro?
<inetpro> good, good as always 
<theblazehen> Good to hear
<inetpro> clearly he does not want to talk to us
<theblazehen> Looks like it
 * inetpro wbbl 
<Kilosbento> hi guys
<theblazehen> Hi Kilosbento. How are you?
<Kilosbento> i got kde instaLLED AND UPGRADED ON A SSD ON THE LAPPY
<theblazehen> Nice Kilosbento! SSDs are awesome!
<Kilosbento> but now all the extra istalls to do
<theblazehen> Ah well
<Kilosbento> it seems a bit faster yes
<Kilosbento> but now all my working stuff is on the hard drive and without a caddy you can put both in a lappy
<theblazehen> Hmm, yeah
<Kilosbento> casnt
<Kilosbento> cant
<Kilosbento> now ill look for a caddy and put the hdd in the place of the dvd
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Kilosbento> or vice versa
<Kilosbento> 2 drives in one pc is lekker for moving stuffs
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Kilos> ssd out again too much setting up to do after a long hot day
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<fusionsparc> evening
<Kilos> hi fusionsparc 
<fusionsparc> Hi Kilos
<fusionsparc> How's the week been?
<Kilos>  busy hehe and yours
 * Kilos waits for some sarcasm about the word busy
<fusionsparc> Same..did manage to install Kubuntu.. :)
<fusionsparc> lol
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i installed kubuntu 14.04 on a ssd today as well
<Kilos> nice and fast
<fusionsparc> would think so..
<fusionsparc> Xubuntu was ok, Kubuntu looks much better.
<Kilos> it is imo
<Kilos> i love it
<Kilos> lots you can configure
<Kilos> did you get 14.04
<fusionsparc> yup...14.04.3 I think
<Kilos> ok lemme give you a link
<Kilos> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwik9Lyu_vzKAhWCyRoKHXrPDsQQFggdMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.binarytides.com%2Fbetter-kubuntu-14-04%2F&usg=AFQjCNHZUAlpAHUNIAR7pd1NVstLeE8FUA
<fusionsparc> Just a question...now I know the old saying sez that linux needs no Firewall or a/v scanner. BUT....the old Windows side of me feels a bit concerned about security etc...
<Kilos> i use gufw
<Kilos> firewall is good
<Kilos> stop baddies getting in
<fusionsparc> oh yes...used gufw on Xubuntu...a graphical extension of iptable...will install it..
<Kilos> and you can get the virus tool to check emails so you dont pass them on to your windows buddies
<Kilos> clamtk
<fusionsparc> will do..
<fusionsparc> read somewhere that Sophos is a good one as well.
<Kilos> i just use whats in the repos
<Kilos> clamtk keeps up to date
<fusionsparc> cool
<fusionsparc> brb
<Kilos> i think peeps use it on servers
<fusionsparc> bk....ok
<fusionsparc> one app I love is 'guake'
<Kilos> i have no idea what that is for
<fusionsparc> lol...drop down terminal...something similair to quake dropdown menu..
<Kilos> whats wrong with the normal konsole
<Kilos> in kde terminal is konsole
<Kilos> i set mine to open with ctrl+t
<fusionsparc> dropdown effect just looks nicer to me.. :)...anyways..
<Kilos> oh im half blind so pretty doesnt mean much
<fusionsparc> hehe...simple is good..
<fusionsparc> downloading kde-wallpapers btw..
<Kilos> lol i dont even use them
<Kilos> screen turns off after 10 mins inactivity
<fusionsparc> thought i'd have a look..
<Kilos> there are some beautiful savers
<fusionsparc> funny how most distro's  have a " 10/20 things to do after you installed"...
<fusionsparc> youtube is full of it..
<Kilos> yes but its mainly personization
<fusionsparc> true
<Kilos> personalization
<fusionsparc> thats the nice thing about linux these days...
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ok bed for me
<fusionsparc> saw a KDE with compiz installation on youtube the other day..man this that look nice..
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> lol
<fusionsparc> ok, pleasant evening Kilos.. :)
<Kilos> you okes and your eye candy
<Kilos> you too ty
<fusionsparc> Night guys...
<Squirm> Hi
<Squirm> Actually, gnight
<Squirm> :P
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-17
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro thatgraemeguy dlPhreak chesedo and others
<dlPhreak> Morning Kilos, et al.
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Langjan> Hey Kilos you still in SA?
<dlPhreak> How to spot an engineer?
<dlPhreak> Don't worry they will themselves tell you without asking.
<dlPhreak> BTW I'm an engineer.
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> yes applied for new clearance certificate yesterday
<Kilos> hopefully it will be done in 2 weeks
<dlPhreak> Where are you going, Kilos 
<Kilos> wanted to go there in summer, but seems it might end up winter
<Kilos> to visit my daughter and her mom in OZ dlPhreak 
<Langjan> Good, looks like the sloth has awaken 
<Kilos> i was doing dishes man
<Kilos> oh you mean them
<Langjan> Handyman! I do ours at night before bed
<Kilos> haha my sister makes a point of always having dishes for me in the morning
<Langjan> My wife makes the same point in the evenings, lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> women are so skelm
<Langjan> but so irresistible
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Kilos,  who's the Libre Office Writer fundi?
<dlPhreak> Thats cool Kilos 
<Kilos> the fly i think bot lotsa you peeps here i dont know the expertise of
<Kilos> so say what you need help with and see
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> but lotsa young peeps
<Langjan> I have been editing loads of docs, suddenly libre office freezes at a  specific spot and keeps on doing it, I have Googled arund and tried various fixes, no luck
<Langjan> In desperation, I cut the whole doc and repasted it, problem solved. After wasting hours seeking a solution. Eish! 
<Langjan> But why the hiccup in the first place? 
<MaNI> if its not an overly personal doc you should file a bug report and send it to them as a sample - so they can look into it
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<andrewlsd> morning Kilos superfly inetpro thatgraemeguy dlPhreak chesedo and others
 * thatgraemeguy tips his hat
<superfly> Morning everyone 
<anton_may> morning all
 * inetpro takes a bow
 * andrewlsd is so glad to see you all
<andrewlsd> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<andrewlsd> am checking the IRC logs to see what I've missed lately
<andrewlsd> btw. have you all been busy patching your computers?
<andrewlsd> ... because of http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35592916
 * anton_may busy with updates
<andrewlsd> nasty little bug in glibc
<anton_may> apt-get -s dist-upgrade | grep "^Inst" | grep -i securi | awk -F " " {'print $2'} | xargs apt-get install
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for andrewlsd and inetpro!
<anton_may> ahem
<andrewlsd> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Sure
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<andrewlsd> ^ wow. Maaz may have a small Afrikaans bias.
<andrewlsd> Maaz: ngiyabonga
<Maaz> Lungile umfaan
<andrewlsd> Maaz: ndiyabulela
<Maaz> andrewlsd: What?
<andrewlsd> Maaz: no Xhosa?
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Huh?
<andrewlsd> Maaz: ke teng
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Huh?
<dlPhreak> andrewlsd hi
<andrewlsd> :-) dlPhreak 
<andrewlsd> Arcanum_za: how's the slitaz stuff going?
<andrewlsd> are you using it for snes or visualboy much?
<Kilos> ohi andrewlsd 
<Langjan> MaNI, thks - nothing personal, who must I send it to? 
<Langjan> Its a 27-page doc
<cal_py> morning all
<andrewlsd> ;-) Kilos 
<andrewlsd> morning cal_py 
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<cal_py> hope everyone is doing well!
<Kilos> we alive so could be worse
<Langjan> Guys, is this maaz-coffee thing a kickback from childhood imaginary friends sindrome? lol
<Langjan> dead could also be better!
<Kilos> the bots coffee is a fun think and because its cyber coffee you can have lots and not get headaches
<Kilos> thing
<Langjan> Good, great to have a bit of fun thrown in
<Langjan> Cyber, not decaf - the latter is close to politically incorrect
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> oh hi andrewlsd...
<Kilos> kde hasnt got glibc installed here
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: it will
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> synaptic doesnt show it as installed
<superfly> the package is not "glic" is something like "libc..."
<Kilos> ah ty
<chesedo> apt-file search glibc...
<chesedo> gnulib and manpage (among others) have it
<superfly> I think it's actually "libc6"
<chesedo> there is no package for it except source (according to apt-cache search glibc)
<superfly> I've just run a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y and am busy upgrade 261 packages
<Kilos> ill reinstall all libc packages then if there is an upgrade ill get it
<Kilos> ok can do that too ty
<superfly> Kilos: reinstalling is not going to help, and I don't recommend doing only one package
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> glibc is such a central package, if you upgrade it but nothing else, you can render your system useless
<superfly> you'll have a brick instead of a computer
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Kilos> what is that about
 * chesedo  now also thinks it's libc6 (glibc might mean GNU C Library)
<superfly> Kilos: use another mirror
<Kilos> aptitude upgrade is doing lotsa libc5 upgrades
<superfly> Kilos: there you go
<Kilos> and all of libre office
<Kilos> 90 m
<Kilos> libc6 i mean ty 
<superfly> Kilos: yes, everything that uses glibc needs to be recompiled too
<Kilos> ah
<dlPhreak> Does sabdfl ever come here?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> too busy 
<Kilos> zerlgi wb
<zerlgi> lol ty Kilos 
<andrewlsd> sorry for any confusion.
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i know its you
<andrewlsd> :-)
<dlPhreak> He was on #ubuntu a few weeks ago.
<Kilos> yes he visits where peeps need some feedback
<dlPhreak> Yeah, he's too busy for idle chit chat.
<dlPhreak> Here we go again.
<Kilos> do nt you see this
<Kilos> [11:29] [Notice] -kloeri- [Global Notice] It's upgrade all the things day which also means lots of reboots. This will unfortunately be quite noisy. Remember connecting to chat.freenode.net, stay calm and don't panic!  
<dlPhreak> I did not.
<Kilos> you can set it in your client to show them
<dlPhreak> irssi shows notices in the server window but I never look at the server window.
<Kilos> ah
<anton_may> lol
<inetpro> lol?
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> inetpro dink miskien gou oor huis toe gaan
<Kilos> kyk uit die venster
<cal_py> I LOVE LINUX!
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> wb changing drives
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> konversation on ssd cant connect
 * Kilos needs to think some
<Kilos> coupla drops falling at least
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ok i know where i went wrong, i ticked ssl but forgot to change port
<Kilos> and dont member the port number either
<chesedo> over here it's just some thunder that passed so far
<Kilos> 1mm rain
<Kilos> but enough storm to kill power for a bit
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> waar's die reen?
<Kilos> what was the ssl port please 8880?
<Kilos> klaar weg
<Kilos> miskien sal dit later terug kom as die wind sal draai
<inetpro> you mean for IRC?
<inetpro> port 7070
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> how do i kill this stupid message thing
<inetpro> "All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 8000, 8001, and 8002, with SSL on 6697, 7000, and 7070"
<inetpro> stupid message thing?
<Kilos> often when i start typing that top message thing steals my test
<inetpro> no idea what you're talking about
<Kilos> knote or something
<inetpro> screenshot please
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/1CNPkZpj.png
<Kilos> now its gone
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> it didnt show
<Kilos> makes a tiny window top of screen and the text appears there
<Kilos> maybe clipboard
<DalekSec> 6697 is a very typical port for SSL.
<Kilos> i see a scissors here as well
<Kilos> ty DalekSec 
<Kilos> yay ty guys
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro i think its klipper and when i try remove it synaptic say desktop and workspaces will be removed as well
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: is it not simply kde notifications? Look at your settings
<Kilos> nono man its that thing where you save commands
<Kilos> here it saves random stuff
<Kilos> i have no why idea what even starts it
<Kilos> im on an ssd so all settings and things not sorted yet
<Kilos> i cant rsync /home because ssd too small
<Kilos> but its lekker fast
<Kilos> hehe
 * chesedo always understood that it is somewhat useless to have /home on the ssd
<Kilos> nono you have a /home but just not on a separate partition
<cal_py> Sup guys!
<inetpro> hmm... the rain kicked him out again?
<inetpro> wb chesedo
<inetpro> chesedo: what would be wrong with having a home on ssd?
<cal_py> sup inetpro 
<inetpro> hi cal_py
<cal_py> how are you?
<chesedo> inetpro: there is no benefit to it, right?
<inetpro> cal_py: good, good and you?
<inetpro> chesedo: why not?
<chesedo> it is just user files so no speed improvement
<cal_py> good thanks! whats good?
<inetpro> oh you mean like that, hmm...
<inetpro> 02/17 20:00:34 <cal_py> how are you?
<inetpro> chesedo: I assume you're right, I don't think you'll see noticable gains in speed for the home partition on ssd
<inetpro> but it's just an assumption
<inetpro> theoretically you should see a benefit though
<chesedo> and config files have quite some disk writes
<cal_py> lol inetpro do you use python?
<inetpro> lots of stuff reads and writes to your home folder during normal operations
<chesedo> hey, you should... it is just if it is worth the cost
<inetpro> cal_py: superfly is our resident python "guru" here
<cal_py> hahaha guru....
<cal_py> dl_phreak said you good at the linuxes
<inetpro> not sure whether he likes to be called a guru
<inetpro> cal_py: ask away, I'm sure others would be able to help as well
<inetpro> in here we all just stand on the shoulders of other giants to make us look like we know something
<chesedo> +1 inetpro
<cal_py> hahah I had a issue but I've kind of solved it LOL, I was trying to get internet time on boot
<cal_py> because my RTC stopped working'
<inetpro> cool
<cal_py> was trying todo it without having to put the password in for sudo privileges 
<inetpro> cal_py: you mean something like NTP synchronisation
<inetpro> ?
<cal_py> exactly inetpro 
<cal_py> I created a script but you need to have elevated privileges to use it
<inetpro> you can do it the old way with a cron job with command: ntpdate ntpserver 
<inetpro> or the new way with ntpd as a service
<inetpro> is it a desktop or a server?
<cal_py> service ntpd restart?
<superfly> surely ntpd runs as a service, no matter desktop or server?
<inetpro> true but ntpd is rather chatty
<inetpro> synching happens continuesly
<cal_py> can I show you the three lines I found that worked?
<inetpro> syncing as well
<inetpro> cal_py: please enlighten us
<cal_py> #!/bin/bash
<cal_py> service ntp stop
<cal_py> ntpd -gq
<cal_py> service ntp start
<cal_py> found it on the askubuntu site
<cal_py> but if you run it at start up, it forces a gk sudo to pop up three times to complete the script
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> power came and went a few times then lightning whacked tower
<cal_py> hmm...
<Kilos> we had some more rain inetpro 
<Kilos> i go see how much
<superfly> cal_py: where is your script? and when do you run it?
<Kilos> 20mm its gonna rain
<cal_py> I put the script in my home folder and I used gnome start up tools to run it at start up
<Kilos> cal_py you getting to tame now, just now you break something
<cal_py> hahaha Kilos software or hardware?
<Kilos> who knows
<Kilos> always rememer , if it isnt broken don't try fix it
<cal_py> hahahaha, but it was at first, computer will be the death of me!
<cal_py> on a lighter note has anyone tried the Nylas N1 email client?
<cal_py> afk brb
<cal_py> anyone here use mate desktop environment?
<inetpro> superfly: wb
<superfly> thanks
<superfly> need to reinstall this VPS
<inetpro> superfly: reinstall, why?
<superfly> 32-bit running on a 64-bit architecture
<inetpro> yikes!
<superfly> I can't do any upgrading or migrating to take advantage of new features on the platform until I'm using 64-bit
<inetpro> reminds me of my office desktop
<inetpro> guess the time for 32-bit is over
<inetpro> hope you guys have all run your updates and rebooted
<inetpro> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2900-1/
<cal_py> how do you find out about this so fast
<inetpro> see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<inetpro> "These notices are also posted to the ubuntu-security-announce mailing list..."
<inetpro> or RSS feed: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/rss.xml
<cal_py> ahhh cool
<inetpro> or https://twitter.com/ubuntu_advisory
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom Kil[tab]
<inetpro> ai!
<cal_py> night Kilos
<superfly> or Google+ or tech websites (Ars Technica) or Twitter, or any other connection to a bunch of linuxers
<cal_py> rock on!
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-18
 * chesedo silently waves a greeting
<Kilos> morning everbody
<thatgraemeguy> morning peeps
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<Kilos> hi there thatgraemeguy 
<dlPhreak> Kilos, thatgraemeguy 
<dlPhreak> How are you all doing?
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<dlPhreak> Still sleepy, haven't had coffee yet.
<Kilos> lol
<unlaudable> morning...
<unlaudable> so.... http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/02/zfs-is-fs-for-containers-in-ubuntu-1604.html
<superfly> morning
<superfly> i saw
<unlaudable> happy sad?
<superfly> neither to me, I know of ZFS's reputation, but I have no experience with it
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: 11mm
<superfly> unlaudable: I know that the reason it's not included in the kernel by default is licensing issues
<superfly> unlaudable: Canonical seems to think that there are none, but others disagree
<inetpro> that licensing has been messy indeed
<unlaudable> I thought this was interesting... http://news.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=8130489&cid=50676937
<unlaudable> see the reply... 3rd comment
<unlaudable> well that whole thread... unhide
<unlaudable> lots of bleeting on slashdot about we should rally around zfs/btrfs, btrfs/zfs development is stagnant, btrfs/zfs has x feature the other doesnt, btrfs lost my data (no one complained about zfs losing data :D)
<unlaudable> ok I lie found someone complaining about zfs corrupting there data... but what a weird setup...
<unlaudable> this also makes me want to side with ZFS... http://news.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=8130489&cid=50675531
<unlaudable> also this... http://news.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=8130489&cid=50674623
<Kilos> inetpro 20mm ek wen die keer ne
<Kilos> inetpro got an sms with clearance ref number
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> "But as you said in your comment that it's "rapidly getting there". That's been the story since day one. And it's not got there. Not even close."
<superfly> That's how I feel about Wayland.
<superfly> Mir is already out there. Where's Wayland?
<superfly> I'm no fan of exactly how the Mir debacle played out, especially not Canonical's attitude, but the reality is that they actually have working code out there.
<unlaudable> Wayland is just the protocol though right?
<unlaudable> so its up to gnome and kde to just tart using it?
<unlaudable> start even
 * Padroni waves
<Padroni> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Padroni> long time
<Kilos> hi oad
<Kilos> Padroni 
<Kilos> dunno what happened there
<Kilos> min dae yet Padroni 
<Kilos> ?
<Padroni> hi Kilos 
<Padroni> yeah - min dae
<Padroni> 2 - 6 weeks
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> how can it be 2 to 6
<superfly> unlaudable: negative, Wayland is a display server
<Kilos> hi qwebirc14648 
<Kilos> hi tailon 
<tailon> howdy 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<tailon> TA
<Kilos> if you need help withj something just explain what you are battling with
<Kilos> someone will have a cure
<tailon> thankfully no issues , just poking around . See whats what 
<Padroni> it's either 2 more weeks, or 6 more weeks
<Padroni> hi tailon 
<superfly> unlaudable: the reality is that both Gnome and KDE already support Wayland. It's just that Wayland doesn't work.
<unlaudable> ... ok...
<unlaudable> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2uc3gx/when_well_wayland_finally_replace_x_as_a_default/co722j6
<unlaudable> "Wayland is a protocol for a compositor to talk to its clients as well as a C library implementation of that protocol."
<unlaudable> from https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<unlaudable> just throwing that out there, I'm no expert by any means...
<unlaudable> its all rather confusing...
<superfly> unlaudable: yes, it's technically BOTH
<unlaudable> I think the issue is all X apps need to support it... thats going to take a looong time
<unlaudable> as in X apps need to rewritten to support it... maybe?
<unlaudable> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux-WCpNvRFM
<Kilos> storming, power cut once already
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<superfly> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> <phillw> Kilos: kudos to your team!
<Kilos> superfly thats for your 2 sites
<Kilos> that comment was from the xubuntu dev guys
<Kilos> x or l , i get mixed up
<inetpro> what did we do wrong oom Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> wrong?
<inetpro> or is it, what do they want from us?
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> you guys made sites too cool i spose
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> one was looking at static site generators so i told him try nikola
<inetpro> 7mm here
<Kilos> he said why do i like it so i showed or sites
<Kilos> i havent checked
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> hey, cal_py. Just some IRC etiquette: if you want to PM (private message) someone, generally it's regarded as bad form if you PM them without asking first.
<superfly> cal_py: also, as an aside, sometimes if you're looking for help with something, the channel might benefit from it too
<cal_py> apologies  i guess.
<superfly> hi cal_py, have you ever used Telegram?
<cal_py> Yeah superfly, looks like a good app
<superfly> OK, might come back to that later. What where you wanting earlier?
<superfly> cal_py: how can I help?
<cal_py> just wanted to chat about python is all, no real agenda
<superfly> cal_py: sorry, I'm busy with a dozen things here this evening :-( ask me again tomorrow? I'd be glad to help you.
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-19
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> inetpro 21mm
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: 7+17mm
<inetpro> good evenings
<superfly> ohey kmf
<inetpro> superfly: does he even realise that he's here?
<superfly> who knows
<kmf> @superfly @inetpro he does 
<inetpro> oh wow :-)
<inetpro> wb kmf, nice to see you here 
<kmf> @inetpro xxx
<kmf> @kmf thanks :) .... since I'm a ubuntu desktop user again I'm here :) ... is it ok?
<inetpro> oh of course you should come here much more often even if you do not use ubuntu
<kmf> @inetpro heh :D
<inetpro> kmf: so how long have you been on the Ubuntu desktop again? 
<inetpro> I know it's just a matter of time until you switch to the next distro again
<kmf> @inetpro 2 weeks ... was on Fedora for along time
<kmf> @inetpro s/along/a long/g
<kmf> @inetpro guess I'm getting emotionally ready for Ubuntu Touch
<inetpro> superfly: so can I download and read that python book even if I don't have a kindle?
<superfly> inetpro: nope, I'm afraid not
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> inetpro: well, if you have an Android phone, you can install Kindle for Android
<superfly> and there's also Kindle for PC
<superfly> so you don't need an actual Kindle eReader, but you need a Kindle app
<superfly> (sorry, misunderstood your question)
<inetpro> oh yes, I see now
<inetpro> ouch.... nearly 50MB for that Kindle app
<inetpro> also remember now having it installed on a previous device long ago
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> very stupid that you can't read the kindle ebook with the cloud reader in the browser
<Kilos> Maaz google kindle ebook reader for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "kindle app for linux - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2119621 :: "Sysads Gazette Install Amazon Kindle on Ubuntu 14.04 - Sysads ..." http://sysads.co.uk/2014/08/install-amazon-kindle-ubuntu-14-04/ :: "Amazon.com: Customer Discussions: Kindle App for Ubuntu Linux Users"
<Maaz> http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=TxKQ2GL84PRMQD :: "kindle for linux: how to read kindle books on a linu…
<inetpro> Kilos: Amazon has https://read.amazon.com/
<inetpro> but for the fly's book you get this error: we're sorry. Kinlde Cloud Reader can't open this book, but you can read it withy our free Kindle app
<inetpro> Kindle as well
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kindle for PC works in WINE
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> we still have a long way to go to free ourselves from these shackles
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, not gonna get around it while there are publishers out there
<inetpro> I still dream of the day where I can pick any book from a ebook shelf, select a local printing house and go there to pick it up within a few minutes
<inetpro> at a reasonable price to cover for the real printing costs plus a very small amount for the author
<Kilos> what about the third option of downloading and converting to epub
<Kilos> http://ariaprime.com/blog/linux-and-technology/kindle-linux-read-kindle-books-linux-system/258/
<inetpro> ebooks should be free
<kmf> @inetpro you can use the Kindle Cloud reader in Chrome
<Kilos> hi kmf nice to see you here
<inetpro> kmf: not for the book "Mastering Python Lists"
<inetpro> kmf: what IRC client are you using?
<kmf> @Kilos thanks :)
<kmf> @inetpro smuxi
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> so is it smuxi adding this funny '@' character when you talk to someone or is it just you typing it?
<inetpro> we're not on twitter here :-)
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro hides behind a big rock
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> puuuck puck puck puck
<Kilos> oh my inetpro now you chased him away
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Kilos: I think he's just busy at work and didn't expect us to chat so much 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro support karl hey or else
<Kilos> i go have lunch
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<inetpro> what I do wrong?
<inetpro> Kilos: enjoy your meal
<kmf> :)
<Kilos> inetpro i just jumped in before you do something wrong
<inetpro> thanks oom Kilos
<inetpro> it's Friday after all
 * anton_may waves
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<anton_may> Almost going home time
<Kilos> hehe
<kmf> so close
<Kilos> we have our own paste bin kmf 
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info
<inetpro> kmf: while you are here, what do you use in place of Visio?
<inetpro> if anything
<kmf> call me old fashioned .... dia
<inetpro> hmm...
<kmf> however LibreOffice draw gets better :p
<kmf> and if you are mega adventurous .... you could use gimp.
<kmf> and if you have lots of time Blender
<inetpro> yeah, I also like LO Draw
<inetpro> unfortunately I still haven't found anything that is quite like Visio just yet
<superfly> I've used Draw to great effect recently
<inetpro> we still need something with all the standard stencils 
<kmf> @superfly ... can you proof something for me?
<superfly> kmf: yeah, sure
<kmf> @superfly sent it through
<superfly> kmf: got it, refining it
<kmf> @superfly you are a star
<superfly> kmf: you're welcome.
<Kilos> chesedo are you working yet?
<Kilos> Maaz seen plustwo
<Maaz> Kilos: plustwo was last seen 10 months, 5 days, 4 hours, 11 minutes and 48 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-04-20 02:22:46 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-02 07:31:03 PDT
<Kilos> inetpro rev him
<Kilos> or kick his butt
<Kilos> see no good locking up the sjambok
<Kilos> peeps get slack
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> cal_py: hi!
<cal_py> sup superfly 
<cal_py> how are you?
<superfly> Maaz: tell cal_py sorry, I had to run
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell cal_py on freenode
<Kilos> wb kmf 
<kmf> it's a quicky
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> im nosy now but tomorrow will do
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hi cal_py
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> how are you lad
<cal_py> hey theblazehen 
<cal_py> hey Kilos and friends!
<Kilos> cal_py you in ptown hey
<cal_py> ptown>
<theblazehen> Good ty Kilos. And you?
<Kilos> pretoria man
<Kilos> im good ty theblazehen 
<cal_py> ooooo no im in kzn
<superfly> hi cal_py
<cal_py> hey superfly how goes it?
<superfly> they theblazehen, haven't seen you in a while
<superfly> cal_py: busy, but good. just put the kids to bed
<Kilos> Maaz seen chesedo 
<Maaz> Kilos: chesedo was last seen 1 day, 23 hours, 43 minutes and 44 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-02-17 10:13:00 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-02-17 09:58:35 PST
<cal_py> cool superfly, one question if its not too personal do you program for a living?
<superfly> cal_py: I do. I work for a company called Nomanini - http://nomanini.com/
<theblazehen> Hi superfly, yeah, been busy.. Started internship this year, and also got another job that I started in november
<cal_py> awesome!!!! looking at the site right now
<superfly> theblazehen: wow, great. what you up to?
<cal_py> looks like an interesting system superfly I've been working on a custom GSM controllor for about 2 years now getting close to the end, do you guys make the hardware as well?
<superfly> cal_py: Yes, we do. Our second generation terminal is actually running Linux :-D
<cal_py> awesome so its arm based?
<superfly> cal_py: http://nomanini.com/case-study-how-google-cloud-platform-powers-nomaninis-payments-platform-2015-11-18/
<superfly> cal_py: yes
<theblazehen> @superfly for the internship mostly some support stuff, and then trying out some new things that the others don't really have time to. And I'm the only Linux guy for the german company, so keep all the sites running, move sites to our new ha setup etc, and gonna start some dev work soon
<superfly> theblazehen: wow, that's pretty hectic
<cal_py> wow cool, I was trialing some IoT stuff for a chicken farm to capture water usage with a Rpi but unfortunatly my python foo wasnt strong enough to make it work :(
<cal_py> superfly, just watched that video did I see a sim900 chip? :)
<theblazehen> @superfly Yeah, it's quite fun.. Most of the time. Until stuff breaks.. Good thing I made backups, cause a week or so back the dev lost some data in the DB. That was the day that I discovered that my backups weren't the easiest to *partially* restore
<superfly> cal_py: 808
<superfly> theblazehen: yeah... backups -_-
<cal_py> that's the one with smd pads underneith the chip right?
<superfly> cal_py: yes
<theblazehen> @superfly at least they exist now. Before I started there were *no* backups. 
<fusionsparc> Evening guys...who is the Python Guru in the group again?
<superfly> cal_py: we actually had a meeting this morning with Simcom, they want to sell us a new module that's smaller and costs less. who are we to refuse?
<theblazehen> I started working there when the dev was asking in ##linux for someone to get their system booting after a disk in the raid died
<superfly> fusionsparc: I know a bit of Python
<cal_py> true superfly if not why now an AT command is a AT command
<superfly> cal_py: are you familiar with sierra wireless?
<cal_py> no, i remember sierra game lol, who are they?
<fusionsparc> Ok, what would your opinion be in the popularity of Python for ...Read that it's growing quickly.
<cal_py> here's the dev dord I made for my system superfly https://twitter.com/cal_404/status/700743954409648128 sim900 thou, which is a great chip, just hard to solder if you dont have a pnp machine
<cal_py> *board
<superfly> cal_py: sierra wireless makes SoC's arm + gsm
<cal_py> in one package?
<superfly> cal_py: yes. but they suck.
<cal_py> why?
<superfly> fusionsparc: for what?
<superfly> cal_py: all sorts of reasons. our first generation hardware (what you mostly see in the video) runs on sierra wireless + other stuff. such pain to develop.
<cal_py> ok cool, I've never looked at a soultion like that, I like to have complete control over the comm's which was hard as hell to learn...for me 
<superfly> cal_py: keep it that way
<cal_py> looking at their wesite now superfly 
<fusionsparc> Sorry, stopped in mid sentence...Read an article that Python is growing fast in popularity, so looking into learning it.
<fusionsparc> Would that be an investment?
<superfly> fusionsparc: yes
<superfly> fusionsparc: yes yes yes and yes.
<fusionsparc> hehe...then thats it....Python it is.
<cal_py> superfly, yeah, but at the moment I'm working with the arduino which is great but I'm getting to the point where I want to drop microcontrollers, 
<superfly> cal_py: by the way, you should read this: http://www.viemu.com/a-why-vi-vim.html
<superfly> cal_py: then grab this: http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html
<superfly> then take a gander here: http://vimawesome.com/
<superfly> that reminds me, I need to install the latest version of hack
<cal_py> superfly: hahaha thanks, it's hard to convert LOL
<cal_py> superfly: hack?
<superfly> open source font for code editing
<cal_py> oah cool!
<theblazehen> Hi Na3iL
<cal_py> hi Na3iL 
<superfly> hey Na3iL
<fusionsparc> Tnx superfly..
<superfly> fusionsparc: any other questions? what are you looking to do with it?
<superfly> cal_py: I don't know if it's in the Ubuntu repositories yet, but it's in Debian as "fonts-hack-ttf"
<fusionsparc> Well just learn the language 1st....seems allot easier that Javascript..
<superfly> cal_py: otherwise you can download it from here: http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/
<superfly> fusionsparc: I find the best thing to do is find something to build with it. a project always makes learning a language easier.
<superfly> fusionsparc: also you want to read http://python.swaroopch.com/
<superfly> cal_py: you too ^^
<fusionsparc> true, i'll keep that in mind..Github is probably a good place to start..
<superfly> fusionsparc: make it simpler, do your own thing first, then join a project.
<superfly> fusionsparc: there's always the classic To Do list
<cal_py> superfly: AByte of Python is open on my desktop as we speak, just waiting for my ACDC album to finish downloading and I'm off to programming land LOL
<superfly> I need to get working on one of my pet projects
<cal_py> superfly: which is?
<superfly> a verification platform for a game I play
<cal_py> hack is a nice font!
<cal_py> what do you mean by verification platform?
<fusionsparc> Make sense, will go through the docs thanks.
<cal_py> fusionsparc, may the force be with you!!!!!!!!!
<fusionsparc> I know there's allot of tutorials with learning python on a Raspberry Pi..
<fusionsparc> Hai, sensei... :-P
<cal_py> fusionsparc, I'm probably at the same level as you :P, the master is superfly 
<fusionsparc> indeed..
<cal_py> fusionsparc, we should stay in touch to keep eachother going with python
<superfly> cal_py: we have social groups and because there are two teams, we don't want the enemy team invading our chats, so we verify people before we let them join
<superfly> so the verification platform allows them to log in to a mobile-friendly site with their Google account, and we can vet them before adding them to the groups.
<fusionsparc> Good idea, cal_py how proficient are you with Python atm?
<cal_py> oah cool so youll make a script that can kick an enemy if spoted?
<superfly> cal_py: no, just a glorified database
<cal_py> fusionsparc, I know the basics, not off by heart thou, havent really touched GUI's or OOP thats where I want to be! and you?
<cal_py> ok cool superfly 
<fusionsparc> cal_py, page1 line 1....lol
<cal_py> lets do this!
<cal_py> Python is lovely thou, 
<fusionsparc> agreed....working on any personal projects?
<cal_py> yeah too many infact and you?
<fusionsparc> None yet, i'll 1st go through the basic code to start off and then move from there..
<cal_py> excellent! 
<cal_py> how eager are you and what pace do you read?
<fusionsparc> I only realy have tim Mon, wed and fri....so when I get the time I guess..
<fusionsparc> Eager enough..
<fusionsparc> not sure on the pace....probably 2 hours gap at a session.
<cal_py> sounds good, we should make like a weekly goal and work on some small projects together once we've mastered the basics, what do you think?
<Kilos> oh guys if you are interested, we have a study channel #linux-studies
<Kilos> also my channel ##kilos can be used
<Kilos> inetpro will complain if he has to scroll back for 2 hours to find whats been happening
<fusionsparc> I'm up for it...
<fusionsparc> hehe...noted..
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at least this time he cant tell me im to blame
<Kilos> you are welcome to chat here just when you get into study mode use one of those channels
<fusionsparc> ok
<Kilos> you will see the fly is there for serious probs
<Kilos> fusionsparc you in pretoria?
<fusionsparc> yes..
<Kilos> yay soon your workload will grow
<Kilos> dont miss our meeting on the 23rd
<cal_py> shall do Kilos, 
<fusionsparc> interesting...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz ping inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host inetpro
<Kilos> ja the twit is hiding
<fusionsparc> night Kilos
<fusionsparc> Night Guys..
<cal_py> night all!
<squish102> !time
<squish102> maaz time
<Maaz> squish102: time is in the past by the time you are reading this
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-20
<superfly> Zzzz
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, cal_py on freenode told me "tell superfly Thanks for the chat!" 10 hours, 32 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Zzzzzzzz
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> i was chatting to debs superfly and then had to do chores
<Kilos> morning everyone
<theblazehen> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<superfly> haha Kilos, only teasing :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<Kilos> oh i wanted to ask
<Kilos> i see in settings there is an option for plasma laptop thing, forget whay it called now
<Kilos> should i choose that for a T410
<Kilos> i think im using desktop stuffs
<Kilos> sigh now i cant find in which setting i saw the option
<superfly> Kilos: there's a netbook mode. you probably don't want it
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<Kilos> ja netbook was the option
<theblazehen> Yeah, agreed @superfly that mode sucks. Gnome is better for that I think?
<Kilos> im a kde man
<superfly> theblazehen: I can't stand Gnome, they remove more and more features every release
<superfly> one day you're going to log into your computer and all you're going to see is a vaguely blue background. And when you log a bug that says, "I can't do anything in Gnome anymore" then they'll close it with "Not a bug, this is intentional"
<theblazehen> superfly: Yeah, that sucks. I remember you used to be able to have normal window list on the top, was bearable with the applications menu extension. These days I just use AwesomeWM however. No other WM does multi monitor the way I need.. Which sucks. I really would have liked to use i3 or herbstlufwm
<superfly> This is why Cinnamon exists
<superfly> And one of the reasons Canonical developed Unity
<theblazehen> @superfly: http://www.theonion.com/video/apple-introduces-revolutionary-new-laptop-with-no--14299
<superfly> Kilos: on my netbook, I just have the task bar on the left instead of the bottom
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> im used to it at the bottom so not going to try fix what isnt broken
<theblazehen> I think I may have a problem.. I think I'm addicted to having a lot of pixels.. lol
<theblazehen> Went from 2x 1024x768 + 3x 1366x768 + 1x 1600x900 to 3x 25660x1440 and I'm considering also getting a 3840x2160 monitor as well
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> bwahaha, "just a few hundred clicks away"
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/JfuCD7k is my current setup
<theblazehen> hi zipper
<zipper> theblazehen: Hello
<zipper> Sorry I keep disconnecting.
<Kilos> Maaz seen whizzy
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who whizzy is
<Kilos> Maaz seen wizzy
<Maaz> Kilos: wizzy was last seen 2 years, 9 months, 19 days, 3 hours, 32 minutes and 3 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-05-17 05:17:06 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-05-29 03:27:14 PDT
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.
<Kilos> what a blog i wrote so many years ago
<Kilos> Maaz seen Fredre
<Maaz> Kilos: Fredre was last seen 4 years, 9 months, 29 days, 7 hours, 18 minutes and 44 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2011-05-18 02:04:08 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2011-05-18 03:28:00 PDT
<Kilos> hmm... only me here today
<cal_py> ola!
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<Kilos> cal_py what client are you using here
<cal_py> HexChat Kilos, why?
<Kilos> you need to go through the setup and put your irc password where you choose channels
<Kilos> then it wont first show your ip then say changing host to unaffiliated
<Kilos> thern you will be cloaked before the channels open
<Kilos> hi Cryterion_ 
<cal_py> oooo, ok will sort that out thanks Kilos!had a good saturday?
<Cryterion_> Hi
<Kilos> yes ty, very quiet and you
<Kilos> Cryterion you still not cloaked
<Cryterion> huh
<cal_py> good thanks, 
<Kilos> you got to #freenode and ask for a cloak
<Kilos> then your ip wont show here
<Cryterion> ah
<Cryterion> Kilos how does it work, I can't post to the channel?
<Kilos> let me go see
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> me neither
<Kilos> lets see what we can do about it
<Kilos> im trying to find a staff member Cryterion 
<Kilos> does yours also show error 404
<Cryterion> Ok, not much on the website atm, down for upgrades atm
<Cryterion> 2 staff online, mniip and Downtime
<Cryterion>  #freenode :Cannot send to channel
<Kilos> ya
<Cryterion> site is there with progress reports, not 404
<Kilos> [404] Kilos #freenode Cannot send to channel
<Kilos> i see that
<Cryterion> hmm, no 404 here
<Kilos> maybe they have done something to stop trolls
<Kilos> never happened before
<Kilos> ok we wait till downtime sees the message
<Kilos> can you post Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Kilos yes can, sorry was afk for a moment
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ha done
<Kilos> say ty to them
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> ]how things kilos
<Kilos> you ok lad?
<magespawn> all good
<Kilos> im good ty look at a month or so to go to aus now
<Kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> they are doing a bit of a rebuild in #freenode so maybe one has to ask staff for permission to post now
<Cryterion> kilos I did, all sorted, Thanks
<magespawn> permisson to post?
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya
<magespawn> good news about aus Kilos 
<Kilos> cool now in your client put you irc password then you cloak before joining channels
<Kilos> yeah im happy magespawn taken 6 years to get here
<Kilos> yes magespawn #freenode gives an error till you ask staff to sort you  out
<Kilos> maybe trying to block trolls
<magespawn> so no that long really
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> last clearance i got was 2010
<magespawn> clearance to go visit?
<Kilos> police clearance
<Kilos> some of us have pasts
<magespawn> hmm impressive
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> do they check the sa police, or is it international?
<Kilos> sa
<Kilos> if sa has records then they check more
<magespawn> so that should not be too difficult to change
<Kilos> if you have contacts in high up cops maybe
<Kilos> you can buy your way out and have stuff removed
<magespawn> or a certain amount of computer knowledge
<Kilos> but thats dishonest and expensive
<Kilos> youll need to hack into za records
<magespawn> hmm
<magespawn> most of those are probably still on paper
<Kilos> thats why they take so long to find things
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> meeting in 3 days time peeps
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 6 hours, 39 minutes and 37 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-02-19 03:59:18 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-02-17 03:50:33 PST
<Kilos> whew he is getting slack
<magespawn> happens to us all, at some point
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is too important here to take long breaks
<Kilos> apart from his leave breaks that is
<magespawn> maybe the idea is to take more often but shorter breaks
<MaNI> I once installed our software on a bunch of computers at a SAPS department
<MaNI> the amount of virii on those machines.. I'd be surprised if there is any criminal who does not have access to them :(
<magespawn> they are a little short on common sense sometimes
<magespawn> it is bedtime for me, killer headache that is just not going away, chat later
<squish102> discord or slack... hmmm
<Kilos> lol @ MaNI 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-02-21
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 23 hours, 24 minutes and 8 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-02-20 03:45:06 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-02-21 02:05:48 PST
<Kilos> oh my where my fly
<Kilos> chesedo meeting tuesday night hey
<Kilos> did you see the addition to the agenda
<magespawn> good afternoon
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ssd's are a different kinda storage device hey
<Kilos> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD_memory_cell_clearing
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yeah. But as long as TRIM is enabled you don't need to worry about it. With modern SSDs it'll even do okay without TRIM, but obviously having it on is better
<Kilos> haha i have no idea even what trim is or how to turn it on
<Kilos> and whether the badblocs command works on them
<Kilos> and caddies for lenovo lapptops are expensive
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/176978/ubuntu-doesnt-trim-ssds-by-default-why-not-and-how-to-enable-it-yourself/
<Kilos> that might help
<Kilos> sudo fstrim -v / seems to be the command to use
<Kilos> im not gonna worry about cron jobs
<theblazehen> Yeah, your fs should automatically be using discard I think, so no worry about it
<theblazehen> Hi SubOracle
<theblazehen> superfly *
<theblazehen> Tab complete..
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<superfly> just reinstalled my server, got my IRC logs back, yay!
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<superfly> thanks
<theblazehen> superfly: Which client do you use?
<superfly> theblazehen: quassel
<theblazehen> Nice. Same here. Wish it had a cli client though.. My terminal looks rather nice if I say so myself
<theblazehen> https://i.imgur.com/Q3Px0et.png
<theblazehen> one background: https://i.imgur.com/6IQfuwP.jpg . New one is generated every minute with cron job
<superfly> theblazehen: https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-webserver
<theblazehen> superfly: Doesn't look too bad, local client is alright. Would still like to be able to use say weechat or irssi with it though
<superfly> I hear you
<superfly> the problem with weechat and irssi is that they are fully-fledged IRC clients. you are basically looking for a terminal-based quassel client :-)
<theblazehen> Yup, exactly. Would like it if quassel could also act as a normal bouncer
<superfly> sadly, my googling is not turning anything up
<theblazehen> Yeah, there's also smuxi, but that doesn't have much in the way of android clients etc
<Kilos> i am gona swop drives and see how ssd is doing
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> ssd rather lots faster
<Kilos> the trim command trimmed lots
<Kilos> 103902941184 bytes were trimmed
<Kilos> pity they so expensive
<magespawn> hi all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> i missed all that other converstion, my computer froze
<magespawn> conversation too
<Kilos> konversation
<Kilos> sorry i cant help, moved to ssd
<Kilos> theblazehen can you fill magespawn in please
<superfly> hi Kilos, magespawn
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<theblazehen> Kilos: Hmm, client lost my logs when internet went out :/ sorry
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> hi superfly
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> we spoke about getting ssds to perform better magespawn 
<Kilos> command is
<theblazehen> Hi magespawn
<Kilos> sudo fstrim -v /
<theblazehen> fstrim, yeah. Kilos if you have discard for your drive options in /etc/fstab then you're good
<Kilos> works on older drives that have had things deleted
<Kilos> lemme look there
<Kilos> nope theblazehen 
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm8f3gc
<Kilos> superfly i like your im not a robot goodie
<Kilos> better than those crooked letters i battle to see
<magespawn> i have two new toys, a nas enclosure and a raspberry B+
<Kilos> im trying to member what a nas enclosure is
<magespawn> Network Attached Storage
<Kilos> with a drive in
<Kilos> that crazy guy was marketing them
<magespawn> yes, it is an old one so only takes ide, has an 80 gig in it at the moment
<Kilos> then i know what you are talking about
<Kilos> handy to have
<Kilos> ide drives are cheap compared to ssd
<Kilos> i bought a 1TB drive for same price as a second hand 128g ssd
<Kilos> now to see how long it lasts
<magespawn> always handy to have more storage
<theblazehen> Kilos: change the errors... to discard,errors...
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> this line theblazehen 
<Kilos> UUID=aeb4d033-ce06-4a07-b05b-af3427e412e4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Kilos> only place i see errors
<theblazehen> yes
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> so discard,errors=remount-ro
<theblazehen> Cool
<Kilos> ty lad
<Kilos> hi zipper 
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 3 hours, 41 minutes and 51 seconds ago in private on freenode [2016-02-21 05:24:17 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-02-17 03:50:33 PST
<Kilos> aw missed him
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> laptops have many drawbacks, you cant just plug in and extra drive to work on
<magespawn> i have seen a few that have had an extra space for another drive
<magespawn> i also saw, somewhere, a way to remove the cd rom so that you could have an extra drive
<theblazehen> magespawn: Yeah, think cd rom is normally sata? In that case, worst case just some duct tape or something 
<Kilos> ydes but you need what they call a caddy to put an extra drive in place of the dvd
<Kilos> and that around R1500
<theblazehen> Kilos: I think you can make do with DIY though?
<Kilos> most likely if the connectors are the same you could pad it up with some polystyrene strips i suppose
<Kilos> will look into that
<theblazehen> Yeah, I think it should be the same
<Kilos> ill femove this dvd and look
<Kilos> remove
<theblazehen> Otherwise you could always put the normal hard drive in a usb enclosure or something?
<Kilos> Cryterion you on another pc?
<Kilos> where is your cloak
<Cryterion> Kilos no same one
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> having a look now
<Kilos> cloak missing
<Kilos> it didnt even say changing host
<Kilos> thats better
<Kilos> what was wrong
<Cryterion> restarted client
<Cryterion> don't think I had since it was activated
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> going to check on my troops, here but not here ;)
<Kilos> huh
<Cryterion> illyriad
<Kilos> oh kids
<Kilos> whats that
<Cryterion> not, dropped them off at home already
<Cryterion> illyriad is a deep strategy mmorts game based in ancient times
<Cryterion> http://www.illyriad.co.uk
<Kilos> online game?
<Cryterion> yes
<Kilos> aw
<Cryterion> browser based
<Kilos> i love those games but online is not an option
<Kilos> 0ad is at least in the repos
<Kilos> you uncapped peeps are spoiled
<Cryterion> 0ad is yes, never got far with it yet, was still thinking of setting up a basic server to start learning online based game programming, just not much time atm
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> uncapped only works if the wire aren't corroded, 2nd time this year telkom has been out to fix wire at the pole
<Kilos> ouch
<Cryterion> the get 1 more quick fix, then they gotta change the cable
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maintenance is poor on everything
<Cryterion> only 3 pairs in the cable I think, on the 2nd, if third is still there
<Kilos> no chance of getting ftth
<Cryterion> I give it 2 months, and I'll log a breakdown
<Kilos> i saw an add somewhere , someone was offering free ftth for test purposes
<Cryterion> ftth?
<Kilos> fibre to the home
<Cryterion> not yet there
<Kilos> maybe mweb or one of them
<Cryterion> lines aren't laid yet
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> the fibre went south coast of Durban first, nothing more as yet
<Kilos> ah
<Cryterion> toti might have, but it was more the scottburgh area they set it up
<Kilos> haha the diva learned ninja moves from watching ninja movies
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> And I don't see telkom, or their subs digging anywhere, only water pipes being fixed
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> oh well you young enough
<Kilos> maybe one day
<Cryterion> I drive around, so get to see
<Cryterion> roads being laid twice in a year
<Cryterion> grrr
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> half jobs
<Cryterion> then they decide they need to dig one half up to replace a pipe
<Kilos> haha
<Cryterion> so the road f'd afterwards anyway
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i dont understand them all, the durbs to pmb concrete road was built very many years ago with minimum maintenance needed but thats the only place that has done it
<inetpro> guten abend
<inetpro> yes and that counts for you as well oom Kilos
<Kilos> haha ty inetpro 
<inetpro> you guys all asleep here or what?
<Kilos> or what
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro sukkel
<Kilos> met wat
<inetpro> met julle
<Kilos> go pm
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<inetpro> lyk my hier gaan niks aan as ek weg is nie man
<Kilos> hahaha i told you you are important
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> so what else did I miss here?
<Kilos> lots
<Kilos> meeting in 2 days
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> and btw 
<Kilos> where were you
 * inetpro has always been here
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i pinged you a few times with no reply
<inetpro> oh my...
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> so where were you
<inetpro> watching cricket, and 
<inetpro> watching cricket, and...
<Kilos> hahahahaha
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> geeks dont do sport
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> todays game was exciting
<inetpro> very!
<inetpro> giving us some hope again
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> now we just need to play like that when it counts
<Kilos> but makes me wonder what happened in the tests
<inetpro> it's a young team, they needed to build a bit of new character before...
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> I think we have a classy team in the making
<Kilos> definitely
<Kilos> T20 cup looks promising
<inetpro> for sure
<Kilos> i gonna sleep soon
<Kilos> you all have a good evening and rest for the week ahead
<Kilos> you too superfly 
<superfly> night Kilos
<superfly> will do
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> that counts for you as well inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> oh, good night oom
<inetpro> hmm...
<Cryterion> Kilos am I still cloaked?
<Cryterion> hmm, he's not here
<Cryterion> can anyone else check?
<superfly> Cryterion: not at the moment
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-13
<nsnzero> morning all
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero, everyone
<chesedo> morning nsnzero paddatrapper and all others
<nsnzero> Maaz tell Langjan  he should install system-config-samba which is a gui for samba sharing 
<Maaz> nsnzero: Sure, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo 
<chesedo> nsnzero: i've now also switched to zsh (and oh my zsh)... also found the helpful z plugin in the process
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper chesedo 
<nsnzero> chesedo: zsh is a more productive shell especially with auto completion - imho that is
 * paddatrapper is seriously tempted to switch to zsh
<nsnzero> chesedo: i also have a very customised prompt - its 3 lines and uses powerline fonts which allow graphics in the terminal to abit 
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: you can try it out without losing bash 
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: I know. I've used it once or twice before. It's just the effort of reconrfiguring (i.e anything that requires me working on my pc at the moment) that is holding me back
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: i know whats thats like . . . painful 
<Langjan> Hello all
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Did you rest well nsnzero? 
<Langjan> kilos sent message to install system-config-samba which I did but it does not launch or show up in any way I can see
<nsnzero> Langjan: ok i also sent a similar message 
<Langjan> Ok nsnzero thks but now I'm like the dog who eventually caught the bus - what do I do with it? 
<jerit> sup everyone
<jerit> guys, I'd like to spam my website if you don't mind... Have a look please -> http://www.loganyoung.co.za
<jerit> thoughts and opinions welcome
<MaNI> Google fonts is causing a noticeable slowdown on page load, try to defer it to after load. Your pngs are larger than they need to be, also causing a delay, make use of pngcrush. The PNGs with text in them would be better as SVGs. These generic scrolling pages that everyone is doing are a horrid cliche I hate them, but thats just my personal opinion on those, if it's what your customers are after I suppose it's necessary to have one of 
<MaNI> those to appeal to that crowd.
<Langjan> Looks good jerit, eish! I re-did my site and moved my server to SA just the other day. See what your opposition are doing: https://frikkadel.co.za/ 
<Langjan> Gotta go guys, chat later - have a good day.
<nsnzero> my apologies Langjan , busy at work today - hopefully i will catchup with you later in the afternoon
<nsnzero> jerit: its neat, elegant and  to the point ... good stuff  
<jerit> thanks nsnzero I'm very happy with it but now I'm trying to come up with a redesign for my mom's site
<jerit> I don't wanna do the same design with different content though
<chesedo> jerit: it is nicely done... for increased load time i would suggest the same as MaNI as well as looking into png sprites to lower request for the twitter and facebook logos, and bundling your css to also lower requests...
<chesedo> visually, someting might be wrong with your navbar one your lighter pages (like about page) before the scroll swich turns in darker... and the card components might also look better with increased padding...
<chesedo> other than that, i'm somewhat jealous of the visual quality and disappointed in seeing .NET words :P
<jerit> card components? The rows of blocks?
<nsnzero> jerit: i get an Awww Snap error on the contact us page - using qupzilla web browser 
<jerit> getting the same in chrome
<jerit> its HTTP 500
<jerit> should probably fix that priority
<chesedo> jerit: yes the row with blocks (its css has something with card)
 * chesedo is not familiar with material
<jerit> I figured out that HTTP 500... I forgot to move an outdated reference on the page to a model which I'd removed... oops
 * pavlushka ahoys ZA
<pavlushka> Today is the first day of spring according to our Bengali Calendar, its charming \o/
<chesedo> ahoy pavlushka
<pavlushka> howdy chesedo ?
<chesedo> great ty ?
<pavlushka> chesedo: ?     ?
<Kilos> hello everyone
<Kilos> inetpro what is a genove in german
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> google calls it genove as well
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> ek lewe dankie miskien nie soos toe ek bietjie jonger was nie maar ek gaan aan
<Kilos> hoe gaan dinge daar by jou?
<chesedo> goed dankie, bly om te hoor oom gaan aan
<Kilos> dankie man
<nsnzero> hi guys 
<nsnzero> anyone build apps from source ? i want to know how to make a deb file 
 * nlsthzn did it before... can't remember now but got instructions on web
<Kilos> cOmpiling from source
<Kilos> i remember seeing that somewhere
<Kilos> or compiling .deb files from source
<nsnzero> hi nlsthzn and Kilos 
<nlsthzn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/140998/compiling-source-into-a-deb-package
<nlsthzn> the checkinstall command makes debs
<nlsthzn> and hi :)
<nsnzero> i got alot of stuff about building and installing but not just making into deb
<nlsthzn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<nsnzero> nlsthzn: i using that atm but it keeps installing the deb !!!
<nsnzero> there should be a make-deb command 
<nlsthzn> have you tried sudo checkinstall --install=no
<nlsthzn> ln -s make-deb sudo checkinstall --install=no :p
<nlsthzn> well that wouldn't work :p
<smile> nsnzero: https://github.com/Smile4ever/firefoxaddons/commit/afcf2351d31d70f0b267127512ccb2260cfdfcd0 :D
<smile> Workaround for the Firefox bug :)
<smile> and speak actions can now be 100 characters longer than in Translate Now 0.5.0
<nsnzero> nlsthzn: its works - thanks 
<nlsthzn> nsnzero, \o/
<nsnzero> bravo smile 
<smile> :DD
<smile> I estimated the work at one hour, but it was less :)
<smile> Good software design is key :)
<nsnzero> true smile - i follow python's zen when i write code 
<smile> :)
<smile> nsnzero: the best thing: if the bug gets fixed, I'll have even less work to restore to what it was :p
<smile> just comment out some lines and delete the definition of the content script from my manifest :p
<Langjan> Hello all, you ok Kilos? Thks for the message  
<Langjan> Hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> good evening Langjan 
<Kilos> ok ty Langjan 
<Kilos> hows you
<Kilos> what message
<Langjan> Fine thks Kilos 
<Langjan> You sent a message via maaz for me to install Samba
<Langjan> system-config-samba
<Langjan> Its installed but does not launch and does not seem to do anything?
<nsnzero> Langjan: i think that was me . not Kilos 
<Kilos> genove=crook
<Kilos> not me im innocent
<Langjan> Well then it must have been nsnzero because he said he had also sent that message but maaz said it was from Kilos ? 
<Langjan> Do bots also tell tales?
<Langjan> Anyway its installed nsnzero, is there something else/more that I should know?
<Kilos> maaz is drunk again
<Langjan> ai!
<nsnzero> Langjan: system-config-samba doesnt work anymore so you can remove it 
<nlsthzn> lol
<Langjan> OK so thats why 
<Langjan> Thought I was dom
<Langjan> lmga
<nsnzero> the reason that nautilus/memo couldnt set share permission was because you need to run them as root
<Langjan> oh, ok - can you give me some pointers on how to do that please?
<nsnzero> gksudo nautilus / nemo -> set sharing folder 
<Langjan> and then the folder name?
<nsnzero> yes - right click and set the sharing options 
<Langjan> right click where?
<Langjan> Unhandled error message: Error when getting information for file '/home/jan/sharing': No such file or directory
<nsnzero> the second hdd - hard drive you want to share
<nsnzero> Langjan: since the HDD is auto-mounted it is owned by root - you will need to create a folder on it and allow read write access to anyone 
<Langjan> Ok nsnzero something happened, let me start up the other computer and see if it works
<nsnzero> when you connect via samba it will ask for user name and password -> use the same username and password you use on the 1st computer 
<Langjan> Samba? You just said it does not work?
<nsnzero> samba works - system-config-samba doesnt work 
<nsnzero> there are two different applications 
<Langjan> OK I have created a folder named TimeshiftJua in the drive and created share facility but it does not show up 
<Langjan> Am I supposed to be able to open something in Samba? 
<smile> samba sucks :|
<smile> when is someone finally going to fix samba?
<smile> :p
<nsnzero> Langjan: how are the computer linked ? 
<Kilos> you know oom Langjan 
<Langjan> Via ethernet cable to the router
<nsnzero> there are 2 ways i know of sharing in linux samba and nfs
<Kilos> all of this would be so much easier if you made that second drive an external then you just plug it in on the pc you need info with
<nsnzero> Langjan: is samba or nfs installed on both computers ?
<Langjan> Samba is, dont know about nfs
<nsnzero> if you type smbtree what do you see ?
<Langjan> Sorry I tried to install samba in the other computer yesterday and it keeps showing "waiting to install" 
<Langjan> installing smbtree
<nsnzero> Langjan: samba needs to be installed on both in order for the sharing to work 
<Langjan> nsnzero, Samba does not install on the other computer
<nsnzero> well we found out why the sharing wasnt working Langjan 
<Langjan> Well I tried via command line and the output was "Samba is already the newest version"
<Langjan> Now we know why it did not want to install but strange that it did not show already installed before 
<Langjan> but smbtree shows nothing on that computer
<nsnzero> ok samba is installed on both machines 
<nsnzero> see if testparm reports any errors
<Langjan> Both show, inter alia, WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated and WARNING: The 'netbios name' is too long (max. 15 chars). 
<Langjan> 	map to guest = Bad User
<nsnzero> ok what is the WORKGROUP name for both ?
<nsnzero> Langjan: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158196
<Langjan> I have sftp running and files shared, but the second drive does not show. My workgroup is jan@jan-ESPRIMO-E5731 and the other is jua@jua-System-Product-Name 
<Langjan> Kilos, I see nsnzero has left us, this is becoming a bit of a nightmare not worth pursuing
<Langjan> Let me bid you good night, slaap lekker ou vriend.
<smile> bye 
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-14
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos what is genove?
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> oh and good evening superfly as well
<superfly> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> how's the weather there today?
<superfly> inetpro: overcast and cool
<superfly> inetpro: inside is warm enough though, walking around in a t-shirt
<inetpro> been quite hot in Pretoria the last few days, feels like it is starting to cool down again though 
<theblazehen> morning all
<Kilos> inetpro genove=crook
<Kilos> morning everyone
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos theblazehen superfly inetpro 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> morning inetpro Kilos paddatrapper theblazehen
<andrewlsd> and thatgraemeguy
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos and paddatrapper as well
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<andrewlsd> \o
<inetpro> Kilos: urbandictionary: Top Definition for genove - a type of liqour found in denmark that tastes like sour apple. Only 45% alcohol.
<inetpro> Genove is a strong type of alcoholic beverage 
<paddatrapper> Morning andrewlsd 
<paddatrapper> "only
<paddatrapper> "
<Kilos> oh my inetpro 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper thatgraemeguy andrewlsd theblazehen en nog meer
<inetpro> Kilos: you thought it was a german word?
<Kilos> in that war game i play a german called my eina kleina genove because i took over one of his cities
<Kilos> s/my/me
<inetpro> where did you get that from?
<Kilos> its called liberators in facebook
<Kilos> the enemies name is rainman and he is german
<Kilos> but he is slowly learning im actually a nice guy hahaha
<Kilos> and im slowly convincing some of them its just a game. not something to make one angry
<Kilos> peeps are actually funny
<Kilos> its like playing a game of snooker then the loser waits outside and beats you up fo beating him
<Kilos> and i thought im a domdonner
<chesedo> lol, morning inetpro theblazehen Kilos paddatrapper andrewlsd thatgraemeguy and all others
<theblazehen> hey chesedo
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<paddatrapper> hey chesedo 
<andrewlsd> Hi chesedo :-)
<theblazehen> So my server has more ram than my brother has disk space... That feels kinda cool.
<smile> theblazehen: hehe! :D
<theblazehen> To be fair his HDD died, and now his 64 GB cache disk became his only local disk...
<Kilos> shame
<theblazehen> It's funny how 5 years back I was happy about an upgrade from 2 GB -> 3 GB ram so I used swap less, constantly (eg 500MB swap used rather than 1.5 GiB), and now I find a pc with 8 GB limiting... And that's without VMs. Server: 128 GiB, box I'm using as an iscsi target: 2 GiB, desktop 20.5 GiB (VM, brother's gaming pc has the rest, host has 32 GiB), laptop: 8 GiB, laptop running router vm / backups etc: 4 GiB, Desktop at work: 
<theblazehen> 32 GiB
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos how are you today ?
<Kilos> im ok ty ns
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> hi superfly have a good day
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-15
<inetpro_> goeiemore
<inetpro_> oh and hi cocooncrash as well
<inetpro> wb Kilos, oh and good mornings to you as well
<inetpro> oh and note that Maaz has gone AWOL
<Kilos> morning inetpro and ty
<Kilos> uh oh
<chesedo-> morning inetpro Kilos superfly and all others
<Kilos> cocooncrash morning to you . maaz has died. when you get some time can you please fix it. new ibid coming soon
<Kilos> hi chesedo- paddatrapper superfly and everyone else
<nsnzero> morning all
<nsnzero> anyone try or use ocaml ? 
<superfly> Hi Kilos, chesedo, nsnzero, paddatrapper 
<superfly> And inetpro 
<chesedo> nsnzero: nope, the example on its site also seems a bit complicated
<nsnzero> hi superfly and chesedo 
<Kilos> superfly whats news with new ibid
<nsnzero> thanks chesedo - i give it a try just for kicks though 
<Kilos> seems crash kid struggling to stay connected today
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos, superfly, nsnzero, chesedo, i
<paddatrapper> Everyone 
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> paddatrapper whats news with ibid
<paddatrapper> Kilos: slow. But happening. Still merging our changes back 
<Kilos> cool ty
<theblazehen> morning all
<inetpro> wb theblazehen
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> crash kid battling inetpro 
<theblazehen> hi inetpro, Kilos
<theblazehen> Looks like network connection at home must have died... Pulseaudio switched to playing audio over my vpn to pulseaudio server at home...
<cocooncrash> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much cocooncrash my good good friend
<theblazehen> Ah, maybe netsplit then?
<Kilos> thanks cocooncrash 
<theblazehen> irc client doesn't show join / parts
<inetpro> thanks cocooncrash
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> long time no cyber coffee
<Kilos> inetpro get your coffee now
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<inetpro> cocooncrash: how are you doing sir?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> yes cocooncrash long time no progress report from you
<Kilos> we  are all maintaining
<Kilos> he must be in bed now married peeps cant say they dont sleep
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Good but unsettled thanks, just moved to London
<inetpro> cocooncrash: at least you'll be more in line with our timezone here, hope you can settle down soon and be back here more often soon
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Yup :)
<Kilos> hope all goes well for you cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Thanks
<nsnzero> evening guys
<smile> Kilos, nsnzero: hi :)
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> oh and evening nsnzero 
<inetpro> good evening to all and sundry
<inetpro> --exclude superfly
<Kilos> Maaz ask Langjan did you get the battery repair thing
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll ask Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> helloooo inetpro 
<inetpro> good mornings superfly
<Kilos> he afk still inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: oh he'll see it, I'm sure 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos , smile, inetpro 
<Kilos> lol yes
<smile> hi inetpro :)
<nsnzero> does anyone know of a computer language that is interpreted and can be compiled to native code ? 
<inetpro> nsnzero: would Python not fit the bill on that ^^?
<nsnzero> inetpro: using pypy ? but the syntax for complied python differs from interpreted python
<inetpro> why would you want this?
<inetpro> https://www.reddit.com/r/compsci/comments/426mkk/are_there_languages_that_can_be_interpreted_and/
<inetpro> "modern computing has turned some issues that used to be black and white into shades of gray"
<nsnzero> test out code in the interpreter and compile it for deployment - no guarantee that the other computer will have same interpreter installed
<nsnzero> found ocaml as well but hardly any resources on the net for it - yes its obscure 
<inetpro> why stick with interpreted code in such a scenario?
<nsnzero> rapid application development as interpreted languages are generally offer high level of abstraction / programming 
<nsnzero> in other words its much easier to write out interpreted code 
<inetpro> for sure
<MaNI> Theres no such thing as an interpreted or compiled language, from a theoretical perspective all languages are both, only languages whose implementations /tend/ to be interpreted or compiled exist.
<inetpro> nsnzero: see, it's complicated
<MaNI> Nothing to do with modern comp sci either, it's been this way since the start. Even c which is the canonical 'compiled' language, has several interpreters
<nsnzero> 100% correct MaNI 
<nsnzero> cling is such an interpreter for c 
<nsnzero> i know inetpro - but its an interesting read 
<inetpro> Torvalds: I’m a huge believer in 99% perspiration, 1% inspiration. Anybody can innovate, 99% is get the work done. #lfosls
<inetpro> nsnzero: just get the work done
<nsnzero> i also just code sometimes , after a few days i will be wondering why i didnt do it this way or that way 
<nsnzero> According to Larry
<nsnzero> Greenfield, “One of Linus’s earlier projects was a program that would switch between printing
<nsnzero> AAAA and BBBB. This later evolved to Linux.” (The Linux Users’ Guide Beta Version 1).
<inetpro> haha of course, "I'm doing a (free) operating system (just a hobby, won't be big and professional like gnu) for 386(486) AT clones"
<nsnzero> look how that turned around 
<nsnzero> good night all - take care 
<Kilos> sleep tight everyone
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-16
<superfly> Maaz: tell nsnzero You can "compile" Python using PyInstaller
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<inetpro> goeie more
<Langjan> Hi inetpro hoe gaan dit?
<inetpro> uitgeput... van die oggendverkeer vir geen rede 
<inetpro> Langjan: en daar?
<Langjan> Ai! Jammer om te hoor.  
<Langjan> Hier allles wel dankie
<Langjan> Wat dink jy veroorsaak die uitputting? 
<Langjan> inetpro, probeer die dag so begin: http://verslank.net/waterterapie-uit-japan/
<inetpro> Langjan: eks darem nie liggamlik uitgeput nie, net vies
<Langjan> Taxis ens?
<inetpro> op so 'n mooi sonskyn Donderdag oggend behoort die verkeer mooi te loop
<Langjan> So kan jy vrede in die verkeer ook ervaar: http://verslank.net/176-2/toe-val-die-lig/bomenslike-vrede-oorkom-kompulsiewe-gedrag/
<Langjan> Ek moet gaan, geniet die res van die dag en ek hoop die verkeer loop vanmiddag mooi
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Langjan ERROR 503 at 08:15 with message, "Briefly unavailable for scheduled maintenance. Check back in a minute."...  and 5 minutes later still down
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<chesedo> morning inetpro and all others
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<nsnzero> morning guys
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell nsnzero You can "compile" Python using PyInstaller" 2 hours and 25 minutes ago
<chesedo> morning nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos how you doing ?
<Kilos> im ok ty msand you?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nsnzero 
<nsnzero> i just found out that i am allergic to work .... it makes me so tired ...
<nsnzero> found out that by using file:///home/nsnzero/backup
<nsnzero> file:///home/nsnzero/mount-sams
<nsnzero> file:///home/nsnzero/unmount-sams
<nsnzero> oops
<nsnzero> by using file:///home/nsnzero/backup
<nsnzero> file:///home/nsnzero/mount-sams
<nsnzero> file:///home/nsnzero/unmount-sams
<nsnzero> what the ... why isn't this thing pasting properly ??? 
<nsnzero> export PATH=$PATH:/home/username/./local/bin:.  in your bashrc / zshrc lets you run file run ./local/bin
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> found some nice tutorials on www.codecoffee.com for linux noobs
<andrewlsd> morning nsnzero Kilos inetpro chesedo theblazehen
<andrewlsd> Maaz: tell Langjan Hello from andrewlsd
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> \o
<Kilos> o/
<andrewlsd> Anyone here using KDE Neon?
<andrewlsd> (Ubuntu + _latest_ KDE )
<chesedo> hi Kilos and andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> \o
<Kilos> hi  chesedo 
<Kilos> oh andrewlsd is that what comes after plasma stuffs
<chesedo> nsnzero: for emergencies you can also use '/bin/sleep 30m'
<Kilos> im on 16.04 kde
<andrewlsd> Kilos: KDE neon is Ubuntu 16.04 + Latest KDE. as opposed to Kubuntu, which is LTS plus an older KDE.
<Kilos> working ok here apart from few niggles
<Kilos> oh
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: the neon build doesnt support kde pim - tried it - needed kmail and kontacts
<andrewlsd> nothing wrong with Kubuntu. I'm just thinking of installing Neon...
<andrewlsd> Thanks nsnzero
<andrewlsd> exactly the feedback I need.
<Kilos> when i boot up i have to manuall go to settings and tell the touchpad i have a mouse plugged in every time
<nsnzero> you will get plasma 5.9 -> i am jealous 
 * andrewlsd does not use a mouse :-P
<andrewlsd> OT: yesterday I tried out Oculus Rift at my neighbour.
<andrewlsd> Pretty impressive.
<Kilos> doing settings used  to remember before but 16.04 doesnt make it work auto
<nsnzero> kilos you can set the touchpad to diasble automaticaaly when mouse is plugged in
<Kilos> touchpad gets in the way and i end up typing a sentence with the end at the beginning 
<Kilos> fingers not accurate enoughj
<Kilos> it doesnt want to nsnzero 
<Kilos> drives me nuts
<Kilos> i go look again
<nsnzero> Kilos: check the touchpad advanced settings -> enable/disable
<Kilos> lemme see
<nsnzero> hp laptops have a small dimple near the touchpad - pressing it twice also disables the touchpad
<Kilos> no advanced in touchpad
<nsnzero> ok on the top tabs in the touchpad settings menu - do you see enable/disable tab ?
<Squirm_> Oh oh
<Squirm_> Look who has arrived!
<Kilos> hi Squirm_ 
<Squirm_> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> yes advanced is there in the keyboard tab
<andrewlsd> Hi Squirm_
<andrewlsd> and Squirm
<Kilos> hehe
 * andrewlsd thinks there must be a command that can be run at login to disable the touchpad.
<Kilos> it should detect it automatically
<Kilos> 14.04 had no hassle
<Kilos> but thats the only thing bugging me otherwise all good
<andrewlsd> This askubuntu page might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad
<andrewlsd> TIL the usage of `-o` with grep.
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> ai! scripts 
<Kilos> not today
<andrewlsd> ;-(
<inetpro> wb Squirm_
<theblazehen> morning andrewlsd, all
<theblazehen> nsnzero learn linux the hard way seems nice too
<theblazehen> andrewlsd /me is running 17.04 with kde
<nsnzero> theblazehen: i am learning linux the hardest way - trial and error 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd currently on plasma 5.9.0, but upgrading now
<theblazehen> nsnzero the best :) Was referring to https://web.archive.org/web/20130926213426/http://nixsrv.com/llthw though
<theblazehen> also man [1-8] intro
<nsnzero> theblazehen: : good link - wating for my browser to boot into bash ...
<theblazehen> nsnzero it's just www.bellard.org/jslinux/
<theblazehen> htt://copy.sh/v86 is more impressive
<theblazehen> http* ffs
<nsnzero> there is windows 95 on there !!!
<theblazehen> nsnzero /me once booted nyancat in dosbox in arch in browser (chrome) on lubuntu in browser (firefox) on arch on just plain kvm on physical hardware
<theblazehen> The trick is to build from the top down, and just include the image in the one lower down. Eg, get dosbox in arch in browser working, then get that working with lubuntu on kvm, then in browser etc
<theblazehen> PITA copying data
<theblazehen> I can base64 decode stuff, and use xdotool type, but when the terminal would wrap lines then it would drop some key presses as it calculated the line wrap etc
<theblazehen> Eventually got it booting in just 10 hours or so
<theblazehen> all the way
<nsnzero> you got too much time theblazehen 
 * theblazehen wonders if I should just run my desktop on physical hardware though. Get segfaults in firefox along with errors in kvm logs
<theblazehen> nsnzero Eh, most of it was just waiting
<nsnzero> my system boots in 42 seconds and i feel thats long 
<theblazehen> Heh. pc at work is a container, can reboot in around 1.7 seconds according to systemd-analyze
<theblazehen> and thats many layers of nested qemu and in browser, no surprise it's slow
<theblazehen> And can't just run desktop at home in a container :( Brother needs his pc running windows which means I need to use kvm
<nsnzero> dual boot not an option ?
<nsnzero> 1.5 seconds is how long i have to hold the power button before my pc switches on !
<theblazehen> No
<theblazehen> He's using it as a thin client basically
<theblazehen> Steam in home streaming
<theblazehen> Just my pc that physically has display connected
<theblazehen> Faster for him to use steam in home streaming with my faster cpu than it is to run games locally on his pc with his gpu
<theblazehen> I tried having multihead on his pc the other day... 2 steam instances, both for streaming with me trying to connect to one instance of steam on his
<theblazehen> So much easier on linux
<theblazehen> You can even just use virtualgl on linux, no need for a physical monitor
<theblazehen> Some people describe my pc setup as complicated...
<theblazehen> I used to say that its really cool that I can reboot my hardware without my pc shutting down (live migrated my pc)
<theblazehen> It was really cool
<theblazehen> But now I can't. Now I'm in a vm I'm limited to the physical hardware :(
<nsnzero> i cant even get my vm to go full screen 
<theblazehen> nsnzero I'm not using vm console
<theblazehen> Passing through my gpu
<theblazehen> Tried spice before, can't do my 4 monitors right
<theblazehen> And I didn't have a pc spare that could use my gpu with vnc
<theblazehen> Used to use vnc when I was in a container before. Worked surprisingly well
<theblazehen> Actually, I could try that again, now that I have 10 gig ethernet. Should be faster than 1 gig like I used to use
<theblazehen> nsnzero http://imgur.com/y0LxTK0 physical hardware at home. There's a pc in those plastic racks that runs my pc and brothers pc
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: TIL I have half a GB of icon files in /usr/share: `du -xhsc /usr/share/* | grep -E [0-9]{3}M`
<theblazehen> andrewlsd ouch
<nsnzero> clever idea - using vegetable racks - i seen bit coin miners using coke crates as cases 
<theblazehen> nsnzero yeah, was mining cryptocurrency with them around 2013 / 2014 or so
<nsnzero> i have a intel based g3258 server lying here doing nothing - going to try what you did
<theblazehen> nsnzero you need VT-d for gpu / PCI-e passthrough though
<theblazehen> nsnzero http://imgur.com/a/HyGFt <- at work
<nsnzero> cpu supports VT-x 
<theblazehen> Yeah, so just normal virtualization
<theblazehen> Not IO virtualization
<theblazehen> Do you have a dedicated gpu you use?
<theblazehen> Or are you thinking about going the vnc method?
<theblazehen> Actually, if you use containers it'll work well without VT-d
<theblazehen> I'd recommend containers. Are you going to go thin client or physically attached?
<nsnzero> i have a gigabyte n96tzl card - ndvidia but what i cant remember
<theblazehen> I previously went thin client because I didn't have long enough cabled, but directly attached is what I do at work, works really well
<theblazehen> What kind of specs does the server have?
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/uqrf6nii.txt my specs
<nsnzero> dual core pentium G3258 @ 3.2GHz 16G Ram - 4T HDD - i will have to open it to see the pci-e slots its got dual ethernet ports 
<theblazehen> Cool. But yeah, if you go with containers you don't need anything special regarding VT-d, should "just work"
<theblazehen> Pass through the X socket / use X over tcp, and virtualgl for the rendering
<theblazehen> Let me know when you want the configs for that, since it took a little while to get them running
<nsnzero> will do it as soon as i get some free time to mess around 
<theblazehen> Cool
<nsnzero> going to but 25 new computers for the school - 97k - guess by next week i will have a couple extra spares to play around with 
<nsnzero> i need to NAS for my media player - 4 externals making my dvd stand look untidy 
<theblazehen> Nice. Yeah, /me is using old thin client for storage. 9x 1 TB HDD in raid 6 and 1x 256 GB SSD for cache
 * theblazehen needs to consider ceph though
<theblazehen> But then, storage will be limited by network
<theblazehen> Unless I get a 10 gig switch
<theblazehen> Right now it's just with a crossover cable
<theblazehen> Although I can still only get around 3.5 gbit sequential read with it
<theblazehen> nsnzero are those windows PCs?
<nsnzero> yes - windows and office are required by the school syllabus 
<theblazehen> Cool. What do you use for config management and stuff there?
<nsnzero> i dont administer those pc's - they arent connected to the admin network 
<nsnzero> only 3 linux machines in the school my computers and the ubuntu server
<Kilos> anyone know what this is http://pasteboard.co/z4zSocn72.jpg
<Kilos> inetpro hyou look as well
<Kilos> and paddatrapper 
<Kilos> Maaz tell langjan http://pasteboard.co/z4zSocn72.jpg
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> have you ever seen one like this you youngsters
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/z4FxyKJ4D.jpg
<Kilos> that one is older than me
<chesedo> dit is 'n bobejaan spenner oom Kilos
<chesedo> ... ken nie die engelse term nie
<Kilos> ja maar sien jy die groote daarvan
<Kilos> monkey wrench
<chesedo> ooh nou sien ek...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kom uit my pa se gereedskap trommel
<chesedo> en die onderste 'gryp' is ook beweegbaar
<chesedo> ... of so lyk dit
<Kilos> ja mooi klein ding maar my seun het die ding nou gebreek deaur te groot goed te probeer los maak
<chesedo> i was looking into new razors a while ago, then wanted to get a safety razor or a razor knife...
<chesedo> the pictures of safety razors looked familiar... and my dad could confirm that we have one that he got from his dad
<chesedo> turns out that it was thrown away in the last year... left me quite disappointed as the thought of a inheritance item seemed really exciting
<Kilos> i have one somewhere, those the barbers used to use, you gotta be an expert with it or you can cut your own throat off
<Kilos> its that blade that folds into a handle and you sharpen on a leather strop i think it was called
<chesedo> yip that's the one...
<Kilos> but i have a kershaw biltong knife sharpened enough to shave with as well
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> one also practise before hand on a baloon or so... and use slow and smooth strokes
<Kilos> haha i wont bring that near my face , its like a doctos scalpel, cuts flesh like a knife through warm butter
<Kilos> and my boet used to shave with one without even using a mirror
<Kilos> i actually gave him three
<Kilos> you gotta get the angle 100%
<Kilos> or wipe up lotsa blood
<Kilos> so chesedo what has happened at last meetings ive missed
<chesedo> oh boy, i cannot remember
<Kilos> sorry for missing them but the 9 hour time diffs from aus was too much for a ballie
<chesedo> Maaz: last meeting
<Maaz> chesedo: *blink*
<Kilos> as long as nothing major was missed then np
<chesedo> Kilos: we understood
<Kilos> thanks
<chesedo> besides you are more fun here during the day, having to sleep just to make a meeting 
<chesedo> in short there are a lot of events coming up...
<chesedo> like GLUG may have a party for its 10th birthday
<chesedo> two new guys also learned to chair (andrewlsd and paddatrapper)
<chesedo> kelulu88 is also interested in chairing but missed the last one
<Kilos> oh are they still alive
<Kilos> great
<chesedo> that reminds... tareq88 was looking for ubuntu membership (which we track in the meeting)... do you have any updates on it?
<Kilos> ty for carrying us till new chairs showed up
<chesedo> np
 * chesedo also still happy to chair anytime
<Kilos> ill ask the membership board
<chesedo> Kilos: don't you have contact with tareq
<chesedo> ?
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> memory getting worse
<Kilos> name doesnt wring a bell at all
<Kilos> ring
<Kilos> ai! even spelling got worse
<chesedo> from bangladish or india or somewhere there
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> if he comes here tell him to ping me please
<Kilos> i dont see him in those channels atm
<chesedo> no, we have not heard of him since. so thought that you had contact with him...
<Kilos> ill ask pavlushka
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-01-24-18-30-31.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-01-24-18-30-31.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-01-24-18-30-31.html
<chesedo> found them ^^^
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> why didnt the pro attend
<chesedo> oh, what happened to our reverification ?
<Kilos> dont ever let him get away with anything
<chesedo> Kilos: give me a minute (possible more) to think of a good excuse
<Kilos> no further news on that , i think that team is having hassles
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you gotta remember if you give a van der merwe your pinkie he will take your whole arm soon so you gotta keep a tight reign on them
 * Kilos hides
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> actually i think my pro is struggling to keep up with everything, he is old you know
<Kilos> you youngsters should start taking over more
<Kilos> and crash kid left the usa and gone to the uk now
<chesedo> sounds like he is counted amongst the youngsters
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he is a stalward fellow
<chesedo> at least frogboots is another youngster that is active
<Kilos> yes im happy bout you guys hanging in there , ty
 * chesedo now just have to get blaze too
<Kilos> theblazehen we talking bout you
<chesedo> happy and starry is also young as i understand, but from europe as it seems
<chesedo> and there is jerit too
<Kilos> blaze was in pts wasnt he?
<chesedo> yes we met at SFD 2015
<Kilos> so what you mean from europe then?
<chesedo> they are both in europe right?
<Kilos> who?
<chesedo> smile and night
<Kilos> smile is in belgium
<Kilos> who is night
<Kilos> i cant remember him saying much
<Kilos> night ping
<Kilos> maybe its daytime there so hell be on later
<chesedo> night time
<Kilos> yeah maybe he becones day when the sun is shining
<Kilos> becomes
<Kilos> or vice versa
<chesedo> oh lol
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> clever  that one
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz tell langjan i got those vit c tabs
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> R150 for rich peeps
 * paddatrapper feels his ears tingling
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> hi there frogboots
<Kilos> ty for chairing
<Kilos> i see pro di attend
<Kilos> did
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos. Anytime 
<Kilos> nee man yanks say hey
<Kilos> hi much more sophisticated
<Kilos> you watch too many movies
<paddatrapper> Môre oom is the most sophisticated of them all
<paddatrapper> Hehe
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> amazing the power of brainwashing movies have
<Kilos> the whole world says hey
<Kilos> sickening'hey bro
<Kilos> yuck
<smile> Kilos: indeed :)
<smile> I'm in Belgium
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but you from netherlands smile ?
<smile> Kilos: no *angry face*
<smile> :p
<Kilos> oh are you belgium through and throough
<smile> yeah
<smile> :D
<Kilos> cool i wont forget again'
<smile> but maybe I'm Flemish, Kilos ;)
<Kilos> maybe its because you do thatwiki stuff
<Kilos> what you mean maybe
<smile> yeah, nl.wikipedia.org is the "language version", not the Wikipedia for the Netherlands
<Kilos> you dunno what you are?
<Kilos> aha
<smile> Kilos: nationality is Belgium, identity is Flemish? :p 
<Kilos> ok
<smile> I hardly ever visit the other side of the country
<smile> :p
<Kilos> no nice girls there?
<smile> sure, but they speak French :o 
<Kilos> haha thats the language of love
<Kilos> so they say
<Kilos> i actually had some dealings with ubuntu france once
<Kilos> forget why, to fix some loco or something
<Kilos> and melodie is from france
<chesedo> smile: do you also speak flemish?
<smile> chesedo: sure, it's Belgian-Dutch :p
<smile> just like you speak South African-English :P 
<nsnzero> evening all
<chesedo> from my understanding it is the closest thing to afrikaans... even closer than netherlands
<chesedo> evening nsnzero
 * chesedo actually speaks american english since he was homeschooled on a american system (for the most parts)
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats where the hey comes from
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> poor kid
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<chesedo> it kind of bit me in the butt with my matric as i most propably used the wrong spelling for a lot of words
<chesedo> hey that aint nice Kilos :P
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats the correct place to use hey
<Kilos> not hey as hello
<chesedo> it is like people using loads for a lot
<Kilos> when you in a crowded place shout hey and watch everyone spin around and look guilty
<Kilos> then you sing you got to hide your love away and they all look sheepish
<chesedo> i would always try to dare them to say, "that is a lot of load for..."
<Kilos> lol
<smile> chesedo: yeah :) indeed
<smile> (late reaction :P )
<smile> ek hêt stiekem met jou gedans, Kilos :P
<Kilos> stiekem?
<smile> geheim. :p 
<smile> Kilos: do you know that? :p
<chesedo> skelm
 * chesedo thinks that sounds familiar
<smile> geniep, indeed :p
<paddatrapper> chesedo: written Flemish is like Afrikaans. I am still unable to understand it spoken, even though I can speak both Afrikaans and Dutch 
<smile> korrek :) 
<nsnzero> goeie nag almal
<paddatrapper> Languages are interesting things. Wish I had the time and the brain to learn more... 
<smile> nag? :p het is 19:34 XD
<smile> you need only a handful of languages :) 
<smile> my French isn't as good as it used to be
<smile> A friend from Sweden has learned Dutch :)
<smile> he's pretty good at it
<smile> we can really have conversations :)
<paddatrapper> Nice. I guess I just feel I should be able to communicate in all three of the major languages in CT (English, Afrikaans and isiXhosa) 
<paddatrapper> En je bent een uur agter we :p
<chesedo> paddatrapper: i've used DuoLingo to learn new languages in the past
<paddatrapper> chesedo: I've tried (was initially how I learnt Dutch), but I find I get distracted, busy, etc and don't go on regularly. I probably should set a reminder or something 
<paddatrapper> My list of things I'd like to do is always way bigger than the list of things I can ever get done 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: same here... i started on hebrews and a while ago netherlands with my brother, but also got distracted
<chesedo> well actually studies keeping me busy more than i like
<paddatrapper> chesedo: yeah. Dutch I only learned because I was I was living there, so it was constantly in my face. Studies will definitely be crazy when they finally start again! 
 * chesedo is almost half way with the semester
<chesedo> will be done mostly by the end of march
<paddatrapper> We start end of March! 
<paddatrapper> Well mid-March 
<chesedo> fly used to say that you are laid back over there :P
 * chesedo has first assignments due next week
<Langjan> Hi guys, Kilos how are you doing?
<Langjan> Hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<paddatrapper> We're very laid back, when you write all your exams in December and don't differ anything to Jan/Feb. Don't envy those who have just finished their exams 
<paddatrapper> Hi Langjan
<Langjan> Hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> im quite good ty
<paddatrapper> Kilos: ^ see I can use hi correctly :) 
<Kilos> had a tough morning but now lekker
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> well done
<Langjan> Good
<Kilos> how are you and mommy Langjan 
<Kilos> and what did you break?
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Langjan> Kilos,  we are fine thks 
<Langjan> Still looking for something to break...lmga!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wbb just gonna eat something and ake meds
<Kilos> take
<Langjan> OK eet lekker.  I have scroll back to previous sessions ticked on hexchat but do not see the sessions? 
<chesedo> goedenacht or good night all
<Langjan> G'night chesedo 
<chesedo> Kilos: why you eating so late:P
<Langjan> inetpro, sorry about that site, it should be open now, I checked in a few minutes ago 
<Langjan> chesedo,  he has to eat with meds otherwise they eat his stomache
<Langjan> Meds are a delicate knife-edge, I hate the stuff
<Kilos> forgot chesedo ate home grown watermelo earlier so wasnt hungry
<Kilos> yeah but
<Langjan> Watermelon does not stop my hunger, only makes me P
<Kilos> atm till the vitc starts working they keeping me alive'
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> pills to lower bp and slow pulse down
<Kilos> and open arteries
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> You can take 1 000 mg/day vit C
<Kilos> make it so attacks arent fatal etc etc
<Langjan> Or Foodstate 100 mg gives better result
<Kilos> lemme see what i got
<Kilos> 250mg for R150 cant afford more than that
<Kilos> i hear there is a stuffup coming with next months pension as well
<Kilos> the company that organises the payouts is leaving or something and they havent got a replacement in place yet
<Kilos> more is nog n dag attitude
<Langjan> Foodstate is R166 for 30x200 mg, one 200 mg gives you utilised equivalent to 3 000 mg synthetic
<Kilos> Langjan i forwarded the mail about it to you
<Kilos> oh ian said R150
<Langjan> when did you send mail?
<Kilos> now
<Langjan> I saw your bobbejaan via Maaz 
<Kilos> ya this is foodstate and shows only 250 mg vit c and 80 mg bioflavonoids
<Kilos> lekker small one hey
<Langjan> OK thats not the Sportron brand but same technology, excellent! Take 2 per day (double dose) for a week or so
<Langjan> You not receiving your pension?
<Langjan> Kilos, how do I activate scroll back to previous sessions on hexchat? Its ticked but does not show 
 * pavlushka ahoy ZA
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Ahoy pavlushka 
<Kilos> i never had a prob i just turn the roller in the mouse and it works
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> use a proper mouse Langjan 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> one with a wheel between the buttons
<Langjan> Mine is a male mouse, no buttons
<Langjan> Xchat used to work fine, cant remember if I have seen Hexchat do it 
<Kilos> ian asks for a decent multivit 
<Kilos> you must know which one is best
<Langjan> Best by far is Ultragard
<Kilos> ty ill tell him
<Langjan> He wont find it in Rustenburg though
<Langjan> Does he go to Pretoria?
<Langjan> Otherwise we can do overnight speed services
<Kilos> not often , where in pta must he go
<pavlushka> Hi and Hello Kilos , Langjan  :)
<Kilos> he will go when a client there has scanner probs
<Kilos> who is it from Langjan 
<Kilos> you making me walk lots to front of house to tell him
<Kilos> he got the vitc from dischem
<Kilos> diskem
<Langjan> Sorry there are depots in Rustenburg: http://www.ascendisdirect.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Depots-and-Centres-4.pdf
<Kilos> daai plek
<Langjan> He must use my number, its 31127
<Langjan> Depots are 10% mark-up over Pretoria prices
<Langjan> Pretoria centre also indicated on pdf in link I sent
<Langjan> He can either just buy on my number or register himself as a member under my number, its free but members get many extra benefits. 
<Kilos> cool ty for that my friend
<Langjan> Yes Dischem will sell the Foodstate brand but probably not Ultragard
<Kilos> cool ty
<Langjan> Let him check, prices will be R291,50 for 30 and R546 for 60 at the depot. Pretoria R265 and 496. 
<Kilos> holy smoke
<Kilos> we might do without them
<Langjan> Its the best investment in your health that you can do. Will mail some info for you. If you compare with non-foodstate multivits you must multiply quantities by 10
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> can you cc the mail to ian as well Langjan please
<Kilos> ian@xsm.co.za
<Kilos> shoulda done that in pm i spose
<Langjan> Done Kilos 
<Kilos> th my friend
<Kilos> ty as well also too
<Kilos> i dont need multivits just clean arteries
<Langjan> My pleasure, now bedtime
<Kilos> sleep tight and say hi to Juannita for me
<Langjan> Vit C is excellent but we all need the multis
<Langjan> Will do thks and regards to Ian and the girls when you chat
<Kilos> just now you will be trying to sell me viagra
<Langjan> Ouch! 
<Kilos> ty will do
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> joking man
<Langjan> Lmga!
<Kilos> gaan slaap toppie
<Langjan>  You will let me join you in the heart ATTACK scenario
<Kilos> lmga
<Langjan> Slaap lekker Kilos dankie vir die chat 
<Kilos> dankie vir die kuier
<Langjan> my plesier
<Kilos> visit and the info
<Langjan> hope it helps
<Kilos> yip me too
<Langjan> dont be scared to overdose on vit C
<Langjan> you cannot
<Kilos> might still need to see a doc approved by OZ before going back
<Kilos> costs will limit me
<Langjan> In bowls we say take some grass and add it to weight
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> jy weet wat ek meen seuntjie
<Langjan> lekker slaap
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-17
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> second point release update to our LTS release 16.04 is out now
<superfly> Good evening inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: you found a job yet?
<superfly> inetpro: nope. Currently e-mailing back and forth with RedHat to set up a telephonic interview, also was contacted by another company. Will see what happens.
<inetpro> really hope you get something soon man
<superfly> Me too. The wife is getting antsy.
<inetpro> superfly: the time will come, but I guess telling her to be patient won't help
<inetpro> superfly: with your set of skills you can land an awesome job and that is what you deserve
<chesedo> morning inetpro superfly and all the others
<theblazehen> morning all
<Kilos> morning inetpro paddatrapper chesedo thatgraemeguy theblazehen unlaudable and others
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> hallo Oom
<inetpro> hi OOM K
<paddatrapper> Morning oom Kilos, theblazehen, thatgraemeguy, inetpro
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper, thatgraemeguy, inetpro
<chesedo> hallo oom Kilos
<chesedo> does anyone have any experience with regard to afriHost's email hosting service?
<Kilos> big winds, connection keeps dropping
<chesedo> yeah, dineo is passing by
 * pavlushka ahoys ZA
<superfly> morning chesedo, paddatrapper, thatgraemeguy, theblazehen, Kilos and inetpro
<superfly> By the way, I have an interview with RedHat on Tuesday next week.
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> good luck with the interview
<paddatrapper> Hi superfly. Good luck! 
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi kilos how are you ? 
<Kilos> tired and you
<nsnzero> looking for qt 5.7 
<nsnzero> its been a long week kilos - need the weekend to unwind 
<Kilos> i slept all avy and still tired
<Kilos> must be getting old
<Kilos> rest the weekend
<nsnzero> lol - i feel the same sometimes or most of the time 
<Kilos> you i mean
<Kilos> everyday is weekend for me
<nsnzero> dont make me jealous Kilos 
<nsnzero> everyday feels like monday for me ...
<Kilos> hehe
<nsnzero> no qt 5.7 for 16.10 yet i will have to get 17.04 .... mmmmh
<nsnzero> i wonder if there is a arch type linux built on ubuntu 
<chesedo> ah great, all the best with it superfly
<superfly> hi nsnzero
<superfly> thanks chesedo
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<nsnzero> and chesedo 
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-18
<Kilos> cremora minora
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> oh and hi my sweetheart Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> hi my love
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> oops...
<Kilos> touchpad refuses to disable touchpad when mouse plugged in
<Kilos> have to do it manually
<inetpro> you really had to call me your sweetheart? 
<inetpro> :-D
<inetpro> Kilos: how are you doing sir? 
<Kilos> im ok ty inetpro 
 * inetpro struggling without power again and mobile going flat very quick now 
<Kilos> energy seems to be returning, i can walk further without feeling gazausted
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> go offline and rest the battery
<inetpro> power failure since about 19:00 last night 
<Kilos> just now your sweetheart might call
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> you mean my real sweetheart? :-) 
<Kilos> hahahaha ja man
<inetpro> I'm not that sweet that she has to call me like that 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> but I get the drift, will preserve my battery or go charge somewhere ;-)
<Kilos> ia has a power pack that can charge his fone 4 times
<Kilos> like a battery pack
<Kilos> says it cost R300
<Kilos> he says smaller and cheaper ones available
<Kilos> i know money is tight
<Kilos> ian had no choice he lives on his fone with clients calling for help
<Kilos> up to midnight even
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<Langjan> G'morning, how is everybody on this windy and wet Saturday morning?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> not wet here
<Kilos> and yesterday was much more windy
<Langjan> Hi Kilos its just drizzling on and off
<Kilos> thats better than no rain
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> you didnt break anything?
<Langjan>  anybody from Polokwane/Tzaneen/ Limpopo river area here?
<Langjan> No, not on kde...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> sorry
<Kilos> no man thats good because then i dont have to think
<Langjan> Better to think than not to think was what the learned man said...I think!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Or was it to be or not to be?
<Kilos> thats it ja
<Kilos> that is the question
<Langjan> Who was the guy again... Willem Wikkelspies
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ja him i think
<Langjan> Wakey
<Kilos> like a zulu warrior shaking spears at peeps
<Langjan> so iets ja
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> Your ticker stable?
<Kilos> why you wanna know about that area
<Kilos> yes ticker ok just could do with more oxygen
<Langjan> just want to know how you are 
<Kilos> no man im not in polokwane or limpopo
<Langjan> No did not think so, just wondered if anyone on irc is in that area
<Langjan> interested in the effect of cyclone and if they had good rain
<Kilos> we had someone a while back from up there
<Kilos> dont remember who though
<Langjan> How are your girls in Oz?
<Langjan> and Ian?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> report from hazeyview
<Langjan> aha
<Kilos> they had some rain but not lots
<Kilos> they prepared for floods but it didnt happen
<Kilos> girls fine ty and ian already feels the diffs from the vitc
<Kilos> i dont
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Good for Ian, you keep it up its been a very long build-up
<Kilos> i will ty
<Langjan> crazy how peeps spread woolly rumours with no substance about something like the cyclone
<Kilos> was another guy is hospital next to me
<Langjan> ja
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> been smoking 57 years or something
<Langjan> sjoe
<Kilos> i said how old are you
<Kilos> he said 65 but started when he was 6 haha
<Langjan> very sad 
<Kilos> he was also sent home on meds
<Kilos> our hospital system is very inneficient
<Kilos> inefficient
<Kilos> ai! that
<Langjan> thats better
<Kilos> sleg
<Langjan> yes I'm afraid its not only hospitals
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> everything sticks to the velchro
<Kilos> poor pro had no power since 7pm last night
<Kilos> still nothing
<Kilos> hyaha
<Langjan> sjoe, does he have generator?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> poor guy
<Kilos> even has to go somewhere to charge cell
<Langjan> online from elsewhere?
<Kilos> yes on his cell
<Langjan> Very irritating no power
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> and no water
<Langjan> etc etc
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> welcome to third world africa
<Langjan> Only in SA
<Langjan> laugh when crying is called for
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and i even got poor internet
<Kilos> edge only
<Kilos> so now gotta start fighting cellc and vodacom
<Kilos> ian got cellc bundle and they use voda tower here so i gotta make waves again
<Kilos> telkom at least let me know they busy building a tower to cover this area
<Kilos> will take 2 months
<Langjan> Sorry gotta go a neighbor has a prob
<Kilos> but the cellc bundle is massive
<Kilos> go well
<chesedo> any here have experience with hosting a web site on your own physical server
<chesedo> *?
<chesedo> I am mainly interested in the part of the domain registration, dns handling and email handling if anyone might know
<paddatrapper> chesedo: I host a website sort of, but do do a lot of DNS handling. Registered paddatrapper.me through namecheap.com and handle all the DNS through their web interface 
<paddatrapper> Have dabbled in mail hosting, but don't currently have it running 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: so they offer dns with the domain name?
<chesedo> as in no need for a name server...
<chesedo> hi ca1hax
<ca1hax> hey chesedo 
<chesedo> welcome to the ubuntu-za channel
<ca1hax> cheers chesedo I have been here before under the username arts, just cant find my login LOL
 * chesedo thought that ip looked familiar
<chesedo> actually started a search to see whois it was
<ca1hax> lol
<chesedo> hey oom Kilos is back too :P
<ca1hax> hey Kilos, 
<Kilos> hi chesedo ca1hax 
 * chesedo wbbl
<Kilos> ca1hax do i know you
<Kilos> i forget lots
<ca1hax> how have you been Kilos 
<Kilos> im ok ty and you
<ca1hax> haha I use to come on the group in 2015
<Kilos> oh my so long ago
<ca1hax> was friends with dlPhreak
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> welcome back
<Kilos> what happened to the phreak anyway
<ca1hax> haha, he uses Atrum mainly now
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: How are you and how is the day going?
<Kilos> the day is going as usual pavlushka and im ok ty, how are you today
<Kilos> ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: good and busy :)
<Kilos> good
<pavlushka> Kilos: some one told me more than a decade ago that there is nothing better than a busy life, I guess its true :)
<Kilos> wow you old hey
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> someone told me that 50 years ago
<pavlushka> lol again :p
<Kilos> lol
 * pavlushka on the run to groceries /o/
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Most usually do. Namecheap.com definitely does 
<chesedo> great thanks a lot paddatrapper
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> hope you got power back inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2017-02-19
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and yes Kilos, power eventually returned today
<inetpro> poor dudes at the depot probably ran out of overtime again after many calls to resolve issues caused by the angry Dineo flying over the city in the last few days
<inetpro> everyone sleeping already?
<inetpro> in that case I guess it's time to say good night 
<chesedo> yeah inetpro why you waking me :p
<Kilos> yay inetpro 
<Kilos> go sleep now man lights off
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> see you later
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-13
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-14
<inetpro> .
<chesedo> ..
<qwebirc28561> Hello.
<chesedo> hi qwebirc28561
 * chesedo is doing a quick restart
<qwebirc28561> Trying to help my cousin to change his IP address with netplan.
<qwebirc28561> Anyone here familiar with netplan?
<chesedo> qwebirc28561: nope
<chesedo> what system is he using
<qwebirc28561> Ubuntu server 17.10
<chesedo> what is the output of /etc/network/interfaces
<chesedo> or the files in /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<chesedo> qwebirc28561: do you know how to use `cat`?
<chesedo> you can paste the output here -> https://bin.snyman.info/
<chesedo> and give us the link
<qwebirc28561> Lol nevermind, was a spelling mistake :)
<qwebirc28561> Ubuntu 17.10 no longer works with the traditional ifdown and ifup.
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> yeah forgot about that
<qwebirc28561> Is this IRC channel still very active?
 * chesedo also has not checked how the new process is yet too
<chesedo> qwebirc28561: we are soo-soo 
<chesedo> if you call on the right guys you will get a response soon
<qwebirc28561> Yeah I hate it when they keep fixing things that was not broken in the first place :(
<qwebirc28561> Is Miles Sharpe still on here?
<chesedo> yes, but he has been sick lately and living with his son
<chesedo> you can check the gofundme link in the header
<chesedo> qwebirc28561: when was the last time you were here?
<qwebirc28561> Oh no! :(
<qwebirc28561> Uhm, a few years ago, let me check.
<qwebirc28561> 2015
<chesedo> oh, guys like the pro weed fly is still here as you can see
<chesedo> nlz checks in from time to time too
<qwebirc28561> I se, and inetpro.
<qwebirc28561> And maaz :)
<chesedo> yeah :)
<chesedo> although he has had some make overs
<qwebirc28561> Most are new to me...
<qwebirc28561> Make overs?
<qwebirc28561> Maaz whoe are you?
<Maaz> qwebirc28561: I'll remember that
<qwebirc28561> Maaz what's the time?
<Maaz> qwebirc28561: the time is 12:23:14 SAST
<qwebirc28561> Yay!
<chesedo> ported to py3 i believe... paddatrapper know the details of the 
<chesedo> ... 'new' maaz
<chesedo> Maaz: put on the coffee
<Maaz> chesedo: *blink*
<qwebirc28561> Ah, I remember we talked about migrating.
<chesedo> Maaz: put on the kettle
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<qwebirc28561> I remember there was something wrong with his translator.
<chesedo> Maaz: flip the switch
<Maaz> chesedo: Huh?
<chesedo> oh...
<qwebirc28561> Maaz translate Happy into Afrikaans.
<Maaz> qwebirc28561: I couldn't translate that: Please use Translate v2.  See http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html.
<qwebirc28561> Oh yes, there it is - the google translate API changed.
<chesedo> impressive memory that there qwebirc28561
<qwebirc28561> Thanks :)
<qwebirc28561> You still have monthly meetings?
<chesedo> uhm, we are suppose to have... the last one was in Nov i think
<qwebirc28561> Lol, I guess if there is nothing to decide on, meetings are pointless.
<chesedo> yip, that is mostly it...
<chesedo> we have gone to more of an update in the linux news thing and some tip and trick lately
<chesedo> ...oh and local tech events
<paddatrapper> chesedo: unfortunately, no port - it uses py2 only dependencies 
<chesedo> oh, ty paddatrapper
<qwebirc28561> Thanks for the chat chesedo! And send my regards to Miles.
<nlsthzn> o/ 
<chesedo> hi nlsthzn, I was just talking about you
<nlsthzn> only good thinks I hope chesedo ? :p
<chesedo> hmm, yes... only about you checking in from time to time... or should it have been checkup :D
<chesedo> how goes btw?
<nlsthzn> as much as things change they stay the same :) so good thanks, how about you?
 * nlsthzn has his sights set on the UK and hope to be there before the end of the year... British passport in hand
<chesedo> About the same...  relatively :p
<chesedo> Wow, eyeing any part yet? 
<nlsthzn> well would like to go to Scotland (my mum was born there)
<nlsthzn> looking at someplace that does petrochemicals.. go to make some more work of figuring that part out still :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-15
<sakhi> Morning ubuntu-za
<sakhi> Morning ubuntu-be
<sakhi> Morning ubuntu-za I mean.
<chesedo> hi sakhi and others
 * chesedo is covering kernel modules in one of his subjects and just created a very simple kernel module
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-16
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-02-18
<inetpro> .
#ubuntu-za 2019-02-14
<Squirm> ooh
<Squirm> Quiet in here
<Squirm> A few familiar faces still hanging around I see
#ubuntu-za 2019-02-15
<dav1> crikey
